# ~~**-- The Weather Thread --**~~



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

Seeing as the temp with wind chill never got above -15 F yesterday, and it's straight up -16 F here this morning, a bitch about the weather thread seemed appropriate. I love a nice cold, crisp morning and think snow is great, but this is ridiculous. Not to mention painful and potentially dangerous. My hair froze almost instantly coming out of the gym last night.



> Bitter Cold, Blowing Snow Hit NortheastBy WILLIAM KATES
> 
> AP
> 
> ...


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 7, 2007)

The temp here in Louisville is supposed to be above 50 for the next week and even creep above 60 for a couple days. Looks like spring might be creeping in early.


----------



## frazil (Mar 7, 2007)

It is seriously cold today. But it feels warmer than yesterday without the wind blowing. I'm still going to run this afternoon. I'll be the state puff marshmallow running down the road with 10 layers on!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 7, 2007)

This single digit crap is for the birds. Some consolation is that we are in March so it typically doesn't last long. They are calling for much warmer temps this weekend. I'm tired of being cooped up inside due tot he cold.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

^ Totally. It was mild enough and the roads clear enough of ice last week I contemplated going for a bike ride. I was starting to get a little spring fever. Then it just got frosty for no good reason.


----------



## Hill William (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought we were out of it too. It's not that cold here, but its pelting down snow. Supposed to have 4-6" by this evening.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

last night I was watching the weather channel and saw it was 9 degrees in Boston.

now I know why we have so many damn carpet baggin yankees down here in the south.

Our neighborhood pool is going to open at the end of next month!

prayers sent for our northern friends

:beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

> last night I was watching the weather channel and saw it was 9 degrees in Boston.


9's nothin. That'd be warm in a lotta areas. I'd take 9.

The first 35-40 degree day here, you'll see people outside in shorts and shirt sleeves.

We've got a neighborhood swimming hole that never really got warm enough to swim in all summer last year. It was good for a quick dip to cool off on the way back from a run, but after a couple minutes that thin was chilllllly.


----------



## frazil (Mar 7, 2007)

My car said -11 on the way in this morning. :beerchug:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

so I take it ya'll dont listen to a lot of Jimmy Buffett music up there?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Buffet! I've got a few mix CDs of his we listen to on car trips.


----------



## frazil (Mar 7, 2007)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

thats a good album (so is the newer one) I know your an MLB XM fan, but sirius has a "Margaritaville channel" its about 60% buffett music.

I sold the jeep a few months ago, but last summer I was lucky enough to have two road trips to florida with top down, doors off.

Nothing like a 7 hour road trip to the beach with buffett blasting.

Spring is so going to suck this year without the Jeep :beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

Damn. Maybe when the 2 satellite radio companies merge I'll get that one. I just checked the website and it looks pretty sweet. XM used to have deals with several artists to have their own pseudo-stations but they dumped that recently. Willie Nelson, Snoop Dogg, not really folks I listened to much.

Also, why the hell is Mr. Sulu from Star Trek the guest host on Stern this week? That seems outta left field. I just saw that on the Sirius site.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 7, 2007)

I really hope they merge. Ive had XM for several years now and I love it. But damn I want listen to Howard Stern.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Mar 7, 2007)

Its suppose to get near 50 in the next week here in Minnesota... how exciting, time to break out the shorts and sandals!

We did get 2' of snow recently (two storm, 1' each) and this is less than a week... it was fun... but it will be all melting away soon!

I do love my Sirius radio, it will be intersting to see what happens when the two merge... I just hope they keep the free subscription on my radio active.. I am so adicited now I would have to sign up.


----------



## Hill William (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, apparently our interstate is closed between here and my house so I'm hoping they get it cleaned up before 4:00.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

thats insane, its about 70 down here.


----------



## frazil (Mar 7, 2007)

It warmed up to 15 degrees by 1pm. I only needed 2 layers on my run. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2007)

I went outside around 1:30 and was amazed how mild it was. I took my gloves off and unzipped my coat. I swore it was 35.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

I just mowed the freaking grass if you can believe that , mainly just to remove the dead bermuda and leaves, but I dont think I have ever cranked the lawn mower up this early , toro 3 pull start gurantee my ass!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2007)

We've got a winter storm here in the Marianas as well - a "shear line" which is a remnant cold front from Japan. They usually don't push this far south in March, and we've set all kinds of rainfall records this week. It helped that one end of it was anchored in a developing tropical depression to our south, which sucked even more moisture up. But I swear, and you'll laugh your ass off at this, we had our coldest night I can remember here on Monday - it must have been down around 65. That's _very_ unusual.

But everything is green and I still went running and biking in my serious hot-weather gear, as usual. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Hill William (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, its 8 here this morning. I know its not "Vermont cold" but I'm getting kinda tired of it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2007)

It was -13 in my town this morning, but has risen all the way to -2 at the office right now.

Tonight they are calling for wind chills of -30. Lame-o.

Fortunately, my house is well insulated and ready for such bitter cold.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 8, 2007)

It's crazy that you guys are talking about temperatures well below freezing and it was in the mid-70's here yesterday. It was actually hot getting into my car to go to lunch yesterday.

We are in for another nice day today, forecast calls for a high of 72.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2007)

If it were suddenly 70 here half the town would die from heat exhaustion.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2007)

crazy


----------



## Hill William (Mar 8, 2007)

Just went outside for a smoke break and its probably 25 and didn't feel too bad. The wind is painful though.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 8, 2007)

teens to ~20 this morning. good sun and only a little wind, not too bad just running from the house -&gt; car -&gt; inside work. I wouldn't want to be outside all day just hanging around monitoring some job though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2007)

We've got a couple projects being built right now. I think the extreme cold weather stopped them a couple days this week.

One site in particular is extra windy, not a fun place right now.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 8, 2007)

Are the dogwoods blooming yet up there RG?


----------



## ktulu (Mar 8, 2007)

I just left Hershey PA today, that's why I have been scarce here for the past two days. Freaking cold. Went up to a Airport Conference. This (-) wind chill is for the birds. I couldn't handle it every year. I grew up on the Gulf of Mexico, South Alabama...my body can't take much of that cold weather.....

ktulu


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

-15 F in my town this morning.

But it's supposed to hit 40 this weekend! :multiplespotting:


----------



## cement (Mar 9, 2007)

ktulu said:


> I just left Hershey PA today, that's why I have been scarce here for the past two days. Freaking cold. Went up to a Airport Conference. This (-) wind chill is for the birds. I couldn't handle it every year. I grew up on the Gulf of Mexico, South Alabama...my body can't take much of that cold weather.....
> ktulu


I used to go to the Airports Conference every year when I worked for NJ Div Aero. (when we had the block grant) Where do you work?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2007)

still single didgits today. virtually no wind. They're threatening us with warmer (pushing 50) temps this weekend. I hope so.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 9, 2007)

cement said:


> I used to go to the Airports Conference every year when I worked for NJ Div Aero. (when we had the block grant) Where do you work?


I currently work for The National Center for Asphalt Technology. I went to the conference b/c we are conducting a research study trying to implement Superpave into Airfield pavements, as opposed to the older P401 pavements. So I went to try and determine where the pavement failures are originating (environmental or structual) in the Eastern Region....

ktulu


----------



## frazil (Mar 9, 2007)

It is beautiful out today!!! It must still be about 20 degrees, but I could walk outside with no jacket. Awesome.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

^ Definitely. I went out for a bit before and lost the coat. I've got a sweater on over a button down shirt and was totally sweating once I had been walking around for a bit.

It's supposed to be 40 here tomorrow! Wanna go tubing down the CT river? I'm assuming a well prepared ice engineer like you will have an ice pick just in case.

In all seriousness, I'm totally gonna snowshoe in a t-shirt tomorrow.


----------



## cement (Mar 9, 2007)

careful of your nostrils. that sun bouncing off the snow, it ain't pretty.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

^ huh? :blink: ?

Honestly though, that's how I know when it's really, really cold, as opposed to just really cold. How much do my nostrils freeze immediately upon a deep inhalation of air?

My skin just registers as being fucking frosty, but the nose knows.


----------



## frazil (Mar 9, 2007)

We went snowshoeing last weekend -- so much fun! But I heard it was supposed to rain all day tomorrow.

Better than tubing -- you should park yourself on a lazyboy with a cooler full of beer out on the ice and when it all breaks up and heads down river you get a sweet ride.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

I LOVE snowshoeing. I've gone the past few weekends. There's a little trail park by me that's nice, or if I'm feeling extra vigorous I'll go part way up one of the Mt. Ascutney trails. I figure I better get in my last few trips of the year before it all melts.

I just checked weather.com for tomorrow. FUUUUUUUUUCK! It's finally gonna be warm on the weekend and now it's gonna rain. Great, we'll go from frigid to mud season in 6 hours. :blink:


----------



## cement (Mar 12, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ huh? :blink: ?
> Honestly though, that's how I know when it's really, really cold, as opposed to just really cold. How much do my nostrils freeze immediately upon a deep inhalation of air?
> 
> My skin just registers as being fucking frosty, but the nose knows.


no, I was talking about getting sunburned _inside_ your nose. Maybe it is just a high altitude thing, but these sunny spring days + snowshoe trips can get you burnt where you least expect it. Esp. if there is a nice cool breeze.

frozen nostrils suck. actually, they don't work at all. you need a mask to pre-warm the air.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 12, 2007)

^ Actually, I did visit CO a couple time. And you're absolutely right.

I stayed near Boulder. It was August, and really fucking hot, like 90 or so. We then went up to Rocky Mtn Natl Park where the temp was a good 30 degrees cooler. I'm not used to cool+sunburn, but I got toasted.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2007)

w00t!! It was about 44 here this evening!

Went biking in shorts and a long-sleeve t-shirt. I've been itching for this for a couple months, had some major league cabin fever setting in. Half of my skin had no idea what to do with those big yellow sunrays hitting it.

opcorn:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2007)

And now it is officially blizzard time in New England again!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 20, 2007)

Speaking of M4's, do you or any of the soldiers in your unit use the Eotech sights? I got one a couple of months ago and I love it. Of course, I don't often encounter bad guys shooting at me either, but it works wonderfully for shooting running hogs out to 100yards or so.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2007)

here comes the pollen!

just when its cool enough to open the windows at night too dammit...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2007)

No pollen here for a while, but the temps are supposed to be around 45-50 later in the week, so all the new snow we got will melt and we will dive fully into the mud season we got a tease of last week when it was in the 50s.

Mud season sucks.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^^^ Yeah, just ask Napoleon and Hitler.

I suspect that Stalin and the Czars didn't mind it so much. :eyebrows:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2007)

Huh? I'm a little rusty on the role of mud in military history.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 21, 2007)

Allergies are definately going crazy - but over the last week, we've been able to open the windows every other night or so. supposed to be 73 today, maybe I'll survive this winter after all.

In pulling out of the driveway this morning, looks like I'm going to have to get the lawn mower tuned up in the next week or so, grass is greening up fast.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 21, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Huh? I'm a little rusty on the role of mud in military history.



Military campaigns in the steppes of Western Russia historically bog down big time in the impenetrable mud in the Spring and Fall. It played a large part in the defeat of both Hitler and Napoleon there. The brutal winters ultimately finished the job, but the mud slowed down the advances so much that they weren't able to conquer the country before the winter came and froze the invaders solid.

For some strange reason your reference to mud season made me think of that. :eyebrows:


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2007)

Forecast for Sunday calls for a high of 87 degrees. WTF? I don't live in Florida. It isn't May yet. What it going on here?

It's Global Warming, EVERYBODY PANIC!!! :17:


----------



## ktulu (Mar 22, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> Military campaigns in the steppes of Western Russia historically bog down big time in the impenetrable mud in the Spring and Fall. It played a large part in the defeat of both Hitler and Napoleon there. The brutal winters ultimately finished the job, but the mud slowed down the advances so much that they weren't able to conquer the country before the winter came and froze the invaders solid.
> For some strange reason your reference to mud season made me think of that. :17:


It's more than just engineering on this site....we get a History lesson too. I like it. Did not know about the mud issue..knew about the winter, but not the mud...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 22, 2007)

I could see that. Having to slog through all that muck dragging along your heavy equipment and artillery would take forever. And if it froze, you're screwed. That's a cool story Metro.

The weather is supposed to be upper 40s here the rest of the week. I definitely need to get outside after work today.

The weekend is supposed to be pretty nice too. It's maple farmer's open house weekend this weekend and we are going to take a day trip around the state to see some of the different farms. Hopefully score some free hot cider and goodies while we're at it!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 2, 2007)

Ugghhh - we're having a very rare April typhoon here in the Marianas today. Fortunately, it hasn't developed beyond bare minimum hurricane strength, and it's missing us by about 50 miles. So all we're getting is 40-50 mph wind and not nearly as much rain as expected. But it still sucks. I was right in the middle of two big monitoring well projects at work (why I haven't been checking in much lately) and this weather has totally screwed our schedule.

Watch out, Floridians: our typhoon season usually tracks well with your Atlantic hurricane season. This early April storm is very unusual. I have no idea what this means for the rest of the year.


----------



## frazil (Apr 4, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't really complain since it's not like we're getting a typhoon ^ or something, but it's snowing out! well, sleeting I guess, and we're supposed to get more snow tonight. It's April...come on! I was going to run at lunch...yuck. :brickwall:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 4, 2007)

5-8" tonight apparently. Good thing I ran yesterday. :brickwall:


----------



## frazil (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's the forecast for the rest of the week:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 4, 2007)

Aw crap. Guess I'm in no rush to finish paying for that road bike.


----------



## cement (Apr 4, 2007)

frazil said:


> Here's the forecast for the rest of the week:


I'll tell you I don't miss that "winter mix" of sleet/freezing rain.

We get this stuff called gropple at high elevation during our summer storms. it is like mini snowballs (up to 1/4") straight from heaven.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, they are calling for 10-15" inches of snow here tomorrow, the real wet heavy branch snapping stuff, with lingering slop on Friday. Imagine how much that would be if it were the fluffy stuff.

Seriously though, it's Tax Day, what's with the blizzard. Looks like I'll be cancelling my long weekend.


----------



## frazil (Apr 11, 2007)

This is ridiculous. :brickwall:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2007)

The snow has arrived. :true:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 12, 2007)

I believe that I'm just South enought, that I'll get just rain. Thank god.

fraz: time for another bout of "I told you so" with the new Honda. LOL


----------



## ktulu (Apr 12, 2007)

We had the tornado sirens going off yesterday evening. One hit the ground about ~20 miles from the house.


----------



## frazil (Apr 12, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> I believe that I'm just South enought, that I'll get just rain. Thank god.
> fraz: time for another bout of "I told you so" with the new Honda. LOL


I hope not. :true:

They were talking 10+ inches a couple days ago, but this morning the weather report said 3-6.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2007)

At least your office didn't have to move to WRJ in the snow!

I was cold, wet, and almost passed out between a mix of the dust, insulation, new carpeting, and paint getting my asthma going. My boss was nice enough to throw me out. It's a comination of him caring and not wanting to break the streak of "days lost to inury" on the mandatory office OSHA chart.

I can't complain though. I've got a couch, dry clothes, a big soft stuffed animal, and Star Trek TNG on while they're all doing work. I'm a firm believer that there's a bright spot to everything.


----------



## frazil (Apr 12, 2007)

> a big soft stuffed animal


 ...aaaaw
Why are you moving to WRJ? Instead of the Norwich Inn, you can now hit up The Filling Station.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't mention that it is 83 F and a clear day here in Tallahassee. The pollen is still a complete bitch since the most rain that we have was maybe 1/10" .. just enough to add some moisture to the pollen on my car so that it is good and cemented on there now





I think it is going to be a bitch of a summer this year ... :laugh:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2007)

frazil said:


> ...aaaaw
> Why are you moving to WRJ? Instead of the Norwich Inn, you can now hit up The Filling Station.


It's a long story, with way too much politics for a grunt engineer like me. I can see The Filling Station from my new window. Oh Boy. It's too bad the WRAP burnt down or I could have a real great time.

You take working next to the Inn and Dan &amp; Whit's for granted until they're gone. I'd take the questionable cleanliness over the obvious filth of that PNC on Rt. 4 anyday.

At least Yama's is right over the bridge to NH though. That place kicks ass.


----------



## cement (Apr 12, 2007)

:laugh: damn you Al Gore!

It's snowing again, and another storm Monday. I usually enjoy the snow, but since they don't make snow shoes for crutches it sucks!


----------



## Hill William (Apr 13, 2007)

cement said:


> :laugh: damn you Al Gore!
> It's snowing again, and another storm Monday. I usually enjoy the snow, but since they don't make snow shoes for crutches it sucks!



I've got a question, you guys talk about snowshoes all the time. What is the deal with them. It seems to me like it would be walking in the snow. What's the big attraction??? I used to ski twice a week before my knee exploded but never tried snow shoes. I'm not being a smart ass just honestly curious.


----------



## frazil (Apr 13, 2007)

It is like walking -- or actually more like hiking. Normally you'd have to wait until summer to go hiking on all the trails around here or else you'd be in snow up to your hips, but with snowshoes you can just walk on the snow &amp; see some beautiful places. Plus it's a lot less crowded in the woods in the winter.


----------



## frazil (Apr 13, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> It's a long story, with way too much politics for a grunt engineer like me. I can see The Filling Station from my new window. Oh Boy. It's too bad the WRAP burnt down or I could have a real great time.
> You take working next to the Inn and Dan &amp; Whit's for granted until they're gone. I'd take the questionable cleanliness over the obvious filth of that PNC on Rt. 4 anyday.
> 
> At least Yama's is right over the bridge to NH though. That place kicks ass.


PNC = GhettoShopper

What is Yama's??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2007)

> I've got a question, you guys talk about snowshoes all the time. What is the deal with them.


It's a great way to get outside when everything is covered in 2 feet of snow. There's no shoulder to run or bike on because of the snow piles and its often too icy anyway. And skiing is expensive and time consuming.
there are a lot of nice trails right nearby where you can go and wander around for an hour or two. It's very quiet and scenic. And the shoes keep you on top of the snow rather than slogging through it knee deep.



> PNC = GhettoShopper. What is Yama's??


Yama's is a Japanese/Korean restaurant on Rt. 4 in West Leb. It's near the Mascoma Bank and fire department there, kinda tucked away. They've got some excellent food and large portions for a reasonable price. It's one of our favorite weekend lunch spots.


----------



## cement (Apr 13, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> And skiing is expensive and time consuming.


You are missing out dude!


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 13, 2007)

cement said:


> You are missing out dude!


Agree on that.

It is cheap if you walk up the mountain rather than take the lift. The skiing is free. It only costs to ride the lifts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 15, 2007)

Honestly, the one time I tried downhill skiing, I really didn't enjoy it. I'm sure I'd like cross country skiing though. Given my love of hiking and snowshoeing, it's right up my alley.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2007)

this weather is seriously fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

I know you NE'ers are having it rougher than us, but God Damnit by April it needs to me MF^*@^&amp;* hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :lmao: :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I only got enough rain in Tally town to moisten the pollen to make it more adhesive to my car.  :lmao:

JR


----------



## frazil (Apr 15, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> this weather is seriously fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> I know you NE'ers are having it rougher than us, but God Damnit by April it needs to me MF^*@^&amp;* hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs:


Are you seriously complaining because it's not 80 degrees yet???!!! Where's the middle finger smiley??

:joke:

It really does suck up here today though. It's been sleeting all day and tonight it's supposed to start accumlating to 6+ inches overnight. I hope you're not driving back from NY in this VT!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

frazil said:


> Where's the middle finger smiley??












































How's that ? :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## cement (Apr 15, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Honestly, the one time I tried downhill skiing, I really didn't enjoy it. I'm sure I'd like cross country skiing though. Given my love of hiking and snowshoeing, it's right up my alley.


have you ever done tele turns down a steep slope on snowshoes? wicked pisser!


----------



## grover (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm REALLY looking forward to flying through the great northeast storm tomorrow morning. yay :smileyballs:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2007)

frazil said:


> It really does suck up here today though. It's been sleeting all day and tonight it's supposed to start accumlating to 6+ inches overnight. I hope you're not driving back from NY in this VT!


I punted and decided to drive back today. I'm gonna leave in a couple hours. We got 6+" of rain in my parent's town yesterday. That plus the slop back home, and I didn't even think about chancing it.

I don't know how that shapes up here, but for the last place in VT I designed a stormwater system for, the 100 year storm is only 5.9".

Oh and while posting this, the fiance called to tell me the power is out at home. Just what I needed, 4+ hours of driving through crappy weather, just to come home to a freezing house with no chance of a hot meal. WHEE!



> have you ever done tele turns down a steep slope on snowshoes? wicked pisser!


No but I slipped off the trail and rolled down an embankment into a icy creek a couple months back!


> Are you seriously complaining because it's not 80 degrees yet???!!! Where's the middle finger smiley??


I say we round up those warm weather wimps and make them shovel my driveway!


----------



## frazil (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually the snow didn't pan out -- at least in the Upper Valley. We got maybe an inch yesterday, and then it rained hard all night. Plus it's really windy. But not nearly as bad as they predicted.


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2007)

has anybody heard from BigRay? parts of his town tend to flood (I used to live in the next town over)

Plus, I heard that State Police were looking for his red pickup truck??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2007)

I made it back home an hour or so ago. The roads are wet and the rain was quite heavy at times, making for a tedious drive, but the conditions weren't so bad.

I saw on the news this morning some towns in north Jersey with people being evacuated by police boat. Check in if you're out there Ray!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish the weather would make up it's mind today. It was pouring this morning, got real sunny for a bit, now is clouding over again. I don't want to get my hopes up for doing something outside after work and get rained in.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 30, 2007)

Dry and warm here so far, suppose to rain later... Few weeks ago I had to have the furnace on as it was freezing up here, turned on the A/C this weekend as it was in the mid 80's here.


----------



## frazil (Apr 30, 2007)

It's nice to finally see green things coming up though.

This past week I've seen a few trees around here with white blossoms coming out. They look like small magnolias, but I didn't think they grew this far north. The magnolias trees in spring were my favorite part of Tennessee.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2007)

It was a little too hot early last week here but is more seasonal now. 60s during the day, around 40 at night. It's usually pretty rainy this time of year so you gotta take advantage of a nice day when it comes around.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 30, 2007)

Our average high for this date is 64 degrees, this week it is still suppose to be in the lower 70's for highs, but the mid 80's this weekend was way out of line. It can be very rainy for us this time of year through May, but this year you out East have taken all the rain!! You have to much rain, its dry here (lake levels are low), maybe it averages out.


----------



## cement (Apr 30, 2007)

we live in the foothills above Denver, and while it is nice to have the views and the wildlife, there is only some green grass between the snow patches now. we were down in the suburbs for prom pictures last weekend and all the trees are flowering and the bulbs are up, it sure looks nice.

sunny and 70's today, maybe snow next week? :th_rockon:


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 30, 2007)

Trees here are starting to green up *again*. Things had bloomed out about 5 weeks ago, then it frosted for about a week straight and things are just now starting to leaf out again.

It got up in the 80's yesterday. I actually like the warmer weather vs. colder. c'mon summer! I'll change my tune about mid July.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 30, 2007)

Sunny and around 88 for the high today....and the rest of the week. That's good, b/c the family is off to Disney World tomorrow. So I'll catch you all next week!!!

ktulu


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2007)

Holy shit it's nice here today. Low 60s for a high, partly cloudy, and no fucking humidity to be found. All I want is to be on my bike right now, as opposed to writing specifications and watching creepy bums out my window.

The real kick in the yams is that I can't even get out after work today, because it's my turn to host our gourmet club this week.


----------



## frazil (Jun 6, 2007)

You'll just have to leave work early. I wish it were a bit sunnier, but it is pretty nice.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 6, 2007)

Today is gorgeous so far here at the Jersey Shore.... about 75 and sunny. (Naturally I have to work late all week long).

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Jun 6, 2007)

It finally rained here yesterday, after 20 straight days without...it shot up the humidity though.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 6, 2007)

The only thing that changes around here is whether or not it's raining. Maybe we get lucky and have some volcanic smog or a typhoon once in a while for variety. But I can safely say that it will always be about 85 degrees. We're in the Guinness Book of World Records, in fact, for the reason of having the "most equitable" climate on earth:



> The Guinness Book of Records cites the Northern Marianas as having the most equitable climate in the world, with an average year-round temperature of 85 degrees Fahrenheit (high twenties in °C).


(source)

I personally think that sucks. I like variety in my weather.


----------



## frazil (Jun 7, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Holy shit it's nice here today. Low 60s for a high, partly cloudy, and no fucking humidity to be found. All I want is to be on my bike right now, as opposed to writing specifications and watching creepy bums out my window.
> The real kick in the yams is that I can't even get out after work today, because it's my turn to host our gourmet club this week.


How was gourmet club? Anything good?? I hope you're riding today -- it's absolutely beautiful outside.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2007)

"Gourmet club" is a fancy title for the fact that on Wednesday nights we alternate visiting/hosting some friends of ours from down the street. No beluga caviar or foie gras or anything else I can't get at the Price Chopper, but I try to delve deep into the cookbooks and find something interesting.

I got a little too drunk of fruit wine last night. You ever have anything from North River Winery? They have it in a few places around here. We had the rhubarb kind. It's good, but man is it sweet. Really messes you up. 

I'm definitely riding later. Probably my old standard river loop.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 10, 2007)

Dammit dammit sunuvabitch!

My ride this morning is officially rained out. And I got invited to 2 BBQs later which will just be a hoot in this weather. I won't even have to dip my feet in the river, I can just wade in a great big puddle instead.


----------



## cement (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^I think the term is "pwned" VTE?


----------



## frazil (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## ktulu (Jun 11, 2007)

triple digits yesterday and again today....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2007)

Woohoo! It's sunny for once. To hell with the last hour of work! :multiplespotting:

Bike now, beer later. :waitwall:


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just bought a no name brand $79 mountain bike at Target so I could ride with my 4 year old daughter last week. It has rained everyday we thought we would ride. The two days we did, she went sooooo slow. My arms are sore from going no where. I did get some time on the trails one day though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 17, 2007)

Sadly I spent a lot, lot more than that on a decent entry level road bike.

Went for a really scenic 35 miler on Friday. I picked a detour to add a few extra miles to my ride, but sadly picked a route so steep they had warning signs for trucks on the downhill parts. The uphill parts were equally steep. I'm either a bike n00b, a weenie, or both, but somehow going 30+ mph on a 8% grade on shitty pavement is pretty scary.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm either a bike n00b, a weenie, or both, but somehow going 30+ mph on a 8% grade on shitty pavement is pretty scary.


I've taken my fair share of "Supermans" (flying over the handlebars) on my mountain bikes, but the nastiest crashes I have known about have been friends on road bikes, usualy going downhill at 30+ mph. Lots of broken bones and concussions and such.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jun 18, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Sadly I spent a lot, lot more than that on a decent entry level road bike.
> Went for a really scenic 35 miler on Friday. I picked a detour to add a few extra miles to my ride, but sadly picked a route so steep they had warning signs for trucks on the downhill parts. The uphill parts were equally steep. I'm either a bike n00b, a weenie, or both, but somehow going 30+ mph on a 8% grade on shitty pavement is pretty scary.



I want to do that mountain bike thing in Hawaii where they take you to the top of a mountain, and everyone rides back down. :beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 18, 2007)

Did a quick ride today, 14 mile around a loop. It's 82 and humid as hell though, wasn't fun.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 19, 2007)

It's overcast here today which means the temps are down which is good (highs in the low 80's) and there is the highest probability for rain today then we have seen in weeks. Getting rain is great, we desperately need it, but does it have to come on the one night of the week I have a soccer game? :mail-296:

I shouldn't complain.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 19, 2007)

SWEET SWEET RAIN!!!!

We're getting a very good soaking which I hope will help my yard spring back to life after being burnt for the past two months. I hope it rains all day!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 19, 2007)

We finally got dumped on pretty good here. One of those lines of storms that pours like crazy but only last 5-10 minutes. It's supposed to cool off as this cold front moves through which will be nice but I don't think this is going to be enough to end our end of this drought.


----------



## frazil (Jul 9, 2007)

We're getting a serious thunderstorm right now. About 10 minutes ago I looked out the window and saw a line of black clouds moving overhead. Two minutes later the wall of water started coming down. There's some serious thunder and lightening too. I haven't seen a storm like this in a while.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 9, 2007)

I was just over in West Leb for lunch. I'm sitting looking out the window and this slate gray cloud just starts rolling in. It looked more like smoke from an industrial diaster rather than rain clouds.

Rt. 4 on the VT side of the bridge from White River to West Leb is flooded. I just drove through a foot of water on the way back to the office.

I guess this means my softball game is off later.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 9, 2007)

It's hotter than two squirrels screwin in a wool sock here with about 90% humidity. I'd say we'll get some thundershowers tonight just because of the heat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 9, 2007)

> It's hotter than two squirrels screwin in a wool sock here with about 90% humidity.


And I've now just spit water on my screen. Funny stuff.


----------



## frazil (Jul 11, 2007)

hmy: holy crap Sapper!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 11, 2007)

Aye Caramba!!! That thermometer is pegged!

I don't think my oven gets that hot.

You guys take care of yourselves out there. I was going to complain about the weather here last night (during my soccer game) but not after seeing that.


----------



## frazil (Jul 11, 2007)

I was away from my office this afternoon and came back to find - literally - a puddle at my desk. My keyboard and mouse were totally soaked and there are large wet areas on the rug.

All the rain we've had in the past 2 days has filtered through the roof and is sitting on ceiling tiles and flourescent lights right over my head! I think it must have been divine intervention that compelled me to work in the library today...or maybe I'm speaking too soon!


----------



## Dleg (Jul 11, 2007)

We had a typhoon passing south of us this week. Now it's off in the Philippine Sea to our west, and kicking up some _killer surf, dudes_!


----------



## cement (Jul 13, 2007)

still too cold to pave HMA here at night. sorry Sapper.

why is the weather thread in the secret room? noobs got weather!


----------



## FlyPaper (Jul 16, 2007)

That picture is rigged isn't it Sapper? There is no way it could be that hot anywhere. I can see 130 maybe in the middle of the desert, but you aren't serious are you? Does it really get that hot?

It's been over 100 here, with the humidity it feels like 115 according to the humidity index chart I looked at online. But, if your picture is true, I guess you got me beat.


----------



## FlyPaper (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, how can anybody function in that kind of heat? I bet you folks are drinking tons of gatorade and water, aren't you?


----------



## benbo (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought that was like the cradle of civilization - the Garden of Eden. No wonder everyone left.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 23, 2007)

Holy shit! We're having a downpour of monumental proportions right now. I kid you not, I think it has dumped 2 inches in just under a half hour, and it isn't stopping. The 4-lane road below my window is flooded to the crown, and it is spilling over to our side now. I just went into the basement parking to find the maintenance guy, because my window is leaking badly, and there's a river discharging into there. About 6 inches of water around the cars and rising.

Woo hoo! Time to go get some pictures for my next erosion control workshops!


----------



## Dleg (Jul 23, 2007)

Apparently the grate on the catch basin across the street was clogged up with debris:






Which sent a lot of that runoff over the crown of the road and into our basement parking area:






Which filled up because the infiltrators were probably sized too small, based on the observed water level in the highest catch basin:






and this tiny little 6 inch pipe through the wall is the only overflow structure I could find:






I trashed my office shoes rescuing my car from the basement. What really burns me about this is that I always get grief from the local "engineers' when I return their plans to them telling them to size their systems based on our established design storms, or question them about how their design deals with off-site run-on or their overflow structures. This was just a typical wet-season downpour. An intense one, to be sure, but nowhere near the peak that can come in a typical typhoon.


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2007)

Dleg, you have cars there? I pictured foot powered carts like on Gilligan's Island :blink:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 24, 2007)

> I trashed my office shoes rescuing my car from the basement. What really burns me about this is that I always get grief from the local "engineers' when I return their plans to them telling them to size their systems based on our established design storms, or question them about how their design deals with off-site run-on or their overflow structures. This was just a typical wet-season downpour. An intense one, to be sure, but nowhere near the peak that can come in a typical typhoon.


What is the design storm there? Is it measured in feet?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2007)

cement said:


> Dleg, you have cars there? I pictured foot powered carts like on Gilligan's Island :blink:


Not only do they have cars they even have subways. Look, there is one right across the street.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 24, 2007)

VT - the design storm for sizing infiltrators and ponds, as it stands right now, is the 25 year, 24 hour storm. Which according to our latest guidance is 16 inches. So, yes - that's 1.3 feet. But our newest guidance, which has not yet become regulation, would allow for a smaller system in areas where direct drainage to the ocean exists. But for areas like our office, which drain to neighboring properties, the overbank flood control criteria applies, which still requires retention of the 25 year storm.

Sapper - vindication is a personal thing, at best. If I showed these photos to the engineers who give me trouble, they would probably just shrug their shoulders and say "so what?", or go complain about me to my boss or some politician. But to be fair, there are a few decent engineers around here who would not design a drainage system like this one. Very few.

And you can bet I eat at that Subway ALOT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 24, 2007)

> VT - the design storm for sizing infiltrators and ponds, as it stands right now, is the 25 year, 24 hour storm. Which according to our latest guidance is 16 inches. So, yes - that's 1.3 feet.


Sweet mother of fuck! I was kidding about the feet business.
In Vermont they use the uniform sizing criteria. Our 100-year, 24-hour storm in my county is 5.9 inches. The 10 year, which is as far out as any project has dictated I design for, is around 4 or so.



> But for areas like our office, which drain to neighboring properties, the overbank flood control criteria applies


Huh. Here they call the 10 year storm 'overbank flood control'.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 27, 2007)

Damn, that is some hot shit. So much for frying an egg on the sidewalk when its hot.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 27, 2007)

Hot liquids??? So, if you leave a bottle of water out in the sun, it can get hot enough to burn you??? That's some serious heat.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like it's not going to get above 90 for the next 10 days or so.....nice

ktulu


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 11, 2007)

ktulu said:


> Looks like it's not going to get above 90 for the next 10 days or so.....nice



From the NWS:

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY

SOME FROST WILL BE POSSIBLE THIS WEEKEND...ESPECIALLY ACROSS

CENTRAL LOWER MICHIGAN.

Frost in mid-September--that's early even for Michigan.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 3, 2007)

Fourth day straight of rain here. A "monsoon trough" is parked over us, feeding moisture into a baby tropical cylcone to our north. I like rain and dark weather, but the daily cycle has been such that it is always raining hardest at the end of work, so I haven't been able to run all week.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 4, 2007)

The rest of the week and weekend here in NJ will be in the mid 70's to mid 80's and clear.

Now if I just had the time to go fishing....

-Ray


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy Shit its actually raining!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, I lost the over-under bet with my wife on when we would get the first frost. I woke up around 6 this morning, it was 32. And from looking at the lawn outside you could see we had the makings of a light frost last night.

It's about 36 now, and for some reason it feels really nice having the windows open right now. Cleaning the house works up a sweat.


----------



## cement (Oct 14, 2007)

we had an inch of snow this morning, it is gorgeous out there! I took my wife and daughter up to Arapahoe Basin for some skiing, they had 6" new there. I'm waiting until next week to strap on the planks though, this early season sticky snow is scary for my post-op knee!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm really missing the snow right now. I've been having some guilty fantasies about taking a little trip home to Colorado, without the wife and kids, just to see the snow and maybe even get a chance to ski. Although, I'm not sure I remember how anymore - it's been maybe 14 years since I last skied. I wonder if it's anything like riding a bike?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2007)

This morning, as I was eating my breakfast, I could see a rainstorm approaching our island that was dark as I have ever seen a cloud to be. Not black, but a very dark grey-blue. It passed over pretty quickly. But right now, there is another one moving over us and I swear, it is as dark as late evening outside. The streetlights across from my office have all turned on, and the rain is coming down on my window like we're inside a car wash. Cool stuff!


----------



## cement (Oct 14, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I'm really missing the snow right now. I've been having some guilty fantasies about taking a little trip home to Colorado, without the wife and kids, just to see the snow and maybe even get a chance to ski. Although, I'm not sure I remember how anymore - it's been maybe 14 years since I last skied. I wonder if it's anything like riding a bike?


The advent of shaped skis has made it easier to ski than ever, you just roll your ankles to initiate a turn, and the edge contact is phenomenal.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 14, 2007)

Cement said:


> The advent of shaped skis has made it easier to ski than ever, you just roll your ankles to initiate a turn, and the edge contact is phenomenal.


Then you get an upclose meeting of the snow (if you are a down south redneck like me)


----------



## maryannette (Oct 14, 2007)

I was at the beach last Monday and it was a little too warm, in the 90's. It's a little cooler now, but I'm still expecting at least one more beach day this year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

^^^ The weather has finally started to begin like autumn here in Florida. I woke up to a nice temp of 59F and a slight breeze. For me that is absolutely perfect but most seem to be grabbing jackets - heavy winter jackets. :true:

Hang on Sapper - not much longer! 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 15, 2007)

> most seem to be grabbing jackets - heavy winter jackets.


 :f_115m_e45d7af: 
37 F with fog slowly burning off here this morning. I brought a windbreaker which I just tossed in the car in case I had to do anything more prolonged this morning than walking from the parking lot to the office.

The weather suddenly cooling off here has made outdoor exercise interesting. It was about 45 when I went running the other day and all the fluid in my knees was turning to slush. Not used to the cold yet.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 15, 2007)

Right now we're having PERFECT weather. Highs in the up 70's with low humidity, mostly sunny.

Of course we havent seen rain in a long time.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 18, 2007)

DUCK AND COVER!!!!

We've had strong winds and a couple tornado's tearing ass through Louisville for about an hour now. The first storm has passed but another ones supposed to hit around 11pm to midnight.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 18, 2007)

Yikes! There's something I DON"T miss about the mainland - tornados.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Pensacola got tore up this afternoon - according to press releases a twister touched down and lasted for almost 40 minutes :wacko:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 18, 2007)

We are under tornado watch here in Madison. I am on the 4th floor and the wind scares me a lot. It is going to be a long fudging night. Just what I needed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2007)

^ Did you find a lusty co-ed to ride out the storm with? :GotPics:


----------



## ktulu (Oct 19, 2007)

we have this foreign liquid falling from the sky today....oh, no, wait, it's RAIN!! Didn't realize it did that anymore around here...


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 19, 2007)

Weather held for the football game last night, but today started off very muggy and now it is pouring - just in time for the ride home!

-Ray


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 19, 2007)

Son of a bitch! We really could have used some rain and the past couple of days was our best hope for a while, but it looks like is skipped right on past.







A tenth of an inch? That's all we get when Pensacola gets over a foot? Doh!


----------



## ktulu (Oct 19, 2007)

I need to call my folks - they live right where the last "a" in Pensacola is on that map....didn't realize it was that bad


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 19, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> DUCK AND COVER!!!!
> We've had strong winds and a couple tornado's tearing ass through Louisville for about an hour now. The first storm has passed but another ones supposed to hit around 11pm to midnight.


Yeah, the same line of storms passed through here last night. The first tornado warning came in just as I was falling asleep, and then another about an hour later. Weird thing is it wasn't even raining here--the storms just brushed the corner of the county.

New report this morning said there were 6 confirmed tornadoes in Michigan last night. Three people died--two of them in a town about 30 miles from here. Pictures from that area here: LSJ

Another less severe storm did hit my area later in the night. Tore some aluminum fasica off my house but no major damage. Not a whole lot of power outages either because the storms were so concentrated, so I didn't have to go out to do damage assessment at work today (which is good becuase I didn't really feel like that today since I didn't get much sleep due to the storms).

Very weird weather for October.


----------



## cement (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ that is seriously messed up! I didn't think you got tornadoes that far North. A mobile home got thrown into a pond? that is just crazy.

That company that makes the bike hoist in the first picture should use that for advertisements!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking at those pictures reminded me of my first engineering job out of college - working for the state equivalent of FEMA. The first federally declared disaster area I went to was in Kissimmee, Florida where F5 tornadoes had touched down and one in particular tore through the Morningside Trailer park. I can still see the scene of destruction quite clearly in my mind ... 25 people were killed. Tornadoes are so devastating because there is typically very little time to get out of the way.

While my experiences in emergency management were often harrowing they were also followed up with a sense of accomplishment because I was able to help expedite necessary relief to help communities and families begin rebuilding and putting things behind them. It was a tough job in many ways but also the most rewarding job I ever had. Some days I really miss it.

JR


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 20, 2007)

Cement said:


> ^^ that is seriously messed up! I didn't think you got tornadoes that far North. A mobile home got thrown into a pond? that is just crazy.


Yeah, we get a few tornadoes every year, but nothing like down in TX &amp; OK. In fact, last year, one went through the yard of a coworker of mine. It tore some shingles off his house, but nothing major. I think it was officially classified as an F0. The one from the pictures was officially classified as an F3.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2007)

We need RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

^^^ Yeah, I thought you might get some but I guess it fizzled before reaching you.

I got some I can send you 

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 24, 2007)

3 straight days of rain here. We've gotten 2+ inches every day so far this week. My yard is almost screaming with joy, the patches are already filling in and the stuff that stayed green is growing....well like grass. Rain is supposed to continue most of today and 30% chance tomorrow and Friday with sunny skies for the weekend.


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 24, 2007)

My last company is very close to burning to the ground in San Diego- is it bad that I think it's funny? I hated that place...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2007)

^ Whoa - think happy thoughts now, ok?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> My last company is very close to burning to the ground in San Diego- is it bad that I think it's funny? I hated that place...


You don't happen to own a *RED* Swingline Stapler do you?? :blink:

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 24, 2007)

No, it's black.  They treated their employees like crap. The place I was before that is doing fine, as are all the employees luckily, and for that I'm very grateful.

Don't worry, they're just throw money at the problem and everyone will be all happy again. It's jus a bunch of plans anyway. That's why we have offsite backup, right?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 30, 2007)

Does an earthquake count as weather? We just had a strong quake here that sent everyone running out of the office - emergency announcement on radio now ... 1:31 p.m. local time - mag 7.1 93 km north-northeast of Pagan island - that's about 200 miles north of us.

Wow. What an adrenaline rush!

edit:

&gt; == PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE REPORT ==

&gt;

&gt; ***This event has been revised.

&gt;

&gt;

&gt; Region: PAGAN REG., N. MARIANA ISLANDS

&gt; Geographic coordinates: 18.854N, 145.315E

&gt; *Magnitude: 7.2 Mw*

&gt; Depth: 248 km

&gt; Universal Time (UTC): 31 Oct 2007 03:30:20

&gt; Time near the Epicenter: 31 Oct 2007 13:30:20

&gt; Local standard time in your area: 31 Oct 2007 03:30:00

&gt;

&gt; Location with respect to nearby cities:

&gt; 93 km (58 miles) NNW (329 degrees) of Pagan, Northern Mariana Islands

&gt; 408 km (254 miles) N (354 degrees) of SAIPAN, Northern Mariana Islands

&gt; 1916 km (1190 miles) SSE (155 degrees) of Hamamatsu, Honshu, Japan

&gt;

&gt;


----------



## cement (Oct 31, 2007)

Yikes! that's big! is there sunami danger from that, or is it on the other side of the marianas trench?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 31, 2007)

^^No - they were really fast with the tsunami alert - which said that there is no risk from this one. :dunno:


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Does an earthquake count as weather? We just had a strong quake here that sent everyone running out of the office - emergency announcement on radio now ... 1:31 p.m. local time - mag 7.1 93 km north-northeast of Pagan island - that's about 200 miles north of us.
> Wow. What an adrenaline rush!
> 
> edit:
> ...


Darn it. There was also a quake in Northern California last night. Are these two related?

Check In California folks.Let us know you are OK.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 3, 2007)

We got a inch or two of heavy wet $hit. It's mixing with the leaves that no one had time to pick up. Just a freakin' messy way to start the work week. They say we might get another inch or so, but it'll likely be rain/sleet where I am.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2007)

^ I measured a little while ago and we are up to 7" here.

They still haven't plowed my neighborhood, meaning I ain't goin' nowhere. Either they are too busy keeping the main roads clear, or the Town really got caught with their pants down.


----------



## frazil (Dec 3, 2007)

wus ^ It wasn't too bad getting to work today. Getting home might be a problem though.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish we had snow, instead its just cold as balls. And by that I mean in the low 30's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2007)

They cleared my neighborhod around 11 AM. I attempted to head in and made it 5 minutes before turning around. You can't even see pavement on the main roads in my town.

I turned around after 5 minutes because it was such a mess. I don't think they've put any sand/salt down in my town. I was sliding all over the place. I'm kinda tempted to make a complaint to the highway department.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 3, 2007)

We've got 6 inches up here in MN.

Also, we bought a snowblower over the weekend. I'm one happy guy!!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> They cleared my neighborhod around 11 AM. I attempted to head in and made it 5 minutes before turning around. You can't even see pavement on the main roads in my town.
> I turned around after 5 minutes because it was such a mess. I don't think they've put any sand/salt down in my town. I was sliding all over the place. I'm kinda tempted to make a complaint to the highway department.


c'mon, quit being such a pansy. Just ride your bike to work if you are to scared to drive. 

It's a balmy 50 degrees here, with nary a cloud in the sky.


----------



## frazil (Dec 3, 2007)

I just looked out my window and discovered that the parking lot is empty! It's like someone told everyone to go home because of the weather and forgot to tell me!! The snow is coming down pretty heavy right now.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 3, 2007)

It's a lovely 78 degrees here with beautiful blue skies...but it is supposed to get down to mid-60's overnight!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2007)

frazil said:


> I just looked out my window and discovered that the parking lot is empty! It's like someone told everyone to go home because of the weather and forgot to tell me!! The snow is coming down pretty heavy right now.


How was the ride home? It's pretty much stopped now but it was heavy a while ago. I think they must have finally put some salt down around 2 or so. By around 3 PM I could actually see real asphalt on the state road.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 3, 2007)

It's been pretty cold around here, too. I had to put on a long-sleeve T-shirt the other night. The thermometer showed 78, but the wind chill probably had it down around 70.


----------



## frazil (Dec 3, 2007)

^ sounds rough dleg. How do you stand it??

The drive was fine.


----------



## Hill William (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey DV,

How was your commute last night and this morning?? Took me about 35 minutes (instead of 12) to get home last night. Took my wife an hour to get from downtown Fairmont to my house on Kingmont. Definitely treacharous.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2007)

7 degrees this morning! w00t!


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 6, 2007)

We just went through a cold spell the last couple of days. Tuesday evening, around 8 pm, the wifey and I ran to the store and the thermometer in the Tahoe said it was 59 degrees, and then I woke up Wednesday morning and had to break out the old coat...it must have been about 55 degrees outside and I had to put the furnace on because it was only 73 in the house.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn, it's 2 degrees right now.

I cry because I had Dleg's weather a little over a week ago. :bawling:


----------



## Hill William (Dec 6, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> 7 degrees this morning! w00t!



Damn, you beat us, it was 9 when I left this am.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2007)

> I had to put the furnace on because it was only 73 in the house.


I leave my thermostat at 62 overnight and when we are out. I'll indulge myself and turn it up to 66 when we are getting ready in the morning and hanging out after work.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 6, 2007)

Hill William said:


> Damn, you beat us, it was 9 when I left this am.


We were up in the teens, like Dleg I had to put on the long-sleeved T-shirt.


----------



## cement (Dec 6, 2007)

wholly crap am I screwed. We have half a bridge closed for emergency deck repairs, and it snowed a foot last night, with the same for today and tonight. The candy ass contractor doesn't want to put 360 degree deck sealer into the puddles from the ground heaters. :smileyballs:

I'm figuring 6 hour delays with all the ski traffic Saturday morning if this don't get paved.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 15, 2007)

Winter storm warning with 8 - 12" of snow forecasted here today and tonight, with blizzard conditions tomorrow. I'm not griping--I love snow; but, my Bronco picked the worst time to crap out! I'm supposed to go out tongiht and I really don't want to try to get my little Aveo through 8 inches of snow. Guess I'll be in the garage all day trying to fix the Bronco.

At least I should be able to test out my new toy: a 24" two-stage snowblower.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 15, 2007)

^We're on the northern edge of that one. Looks like we'll be getting 4 to 6 today and tonight. Just enough to make it worth running the snowblower.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2007)

It was 10 degrees this morning. That was 20 degrees warmer than yesterday morning.

Best way to get through a site meeting quickly: hold it in subzero temps. Everyone agrees on everything there just to get it over with.


----------



## frazil (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

^^^ :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2007)

I want to see this guy doing the Fo' Shizzle weather report. I know Fraz has seen this guy, probably MA too.


(I can't figure out how to embed YouTube stuff - help!)


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yesterday when I got home I had to turn the AC on. It is freaking January. I have been very happy with my tiny little electric bill- what the HELL is this? It was 80 upstairs! I'm not a fan of cold weather by any means, but this is just stupid! Argh....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 30, 2008)

GAAA!!!! It is dumping snow here again, and I am still not allowed to get a snowblower!!!


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2008)

man it was crazy yesterday, 0 degrees, snow/ice packed roads, 40-60 mph crosswinds, truckers chaining up in the live lane. and bonehead skiers weaving thru trying to get there for first chair. ldman:

More of it coming now, thanks for the warning FL!


----------



## frazil (Jan 30, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> GAAA!!!! It is dumping snow here again, and I am still not allowed to get a snowblower!!!


I'll sell you one.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^I appreciate it. Maybe I can covince the wife that I need one so that when the baby comes, I'm not spending hours shoveling snow instead of spending quality time with my new child! :17: BTW Cement, the skiing should be pretty b*tchin' this weekend!


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> ^^^I appreciate it. Maybe I can covince the wife that I need one so that when the baby comes, I'm not spending hours shoveling snow instead of spending quality time with my new child! :17: BTW Cement, the skiing should be pretty b*tchin' this weekend!


it's a super bowl sunday tradition!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 31, 2008)

Supposed to get 6-10" here tonight.

And I have a snowblower.

Eat your heart out FLB.

I'll admit it's really just a luxury. Back in college when I live farther north and it snowed every day (lake effect from Lk. Superior) I found shovelling to be great exercise twice a day. Now I'm just lazy. Plus the snow here down south tends to be wet and heavy and a PITA much of the time.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Supposed to get 6-10" here tonight.
> And I have a snowblower.
> 
> Eat your heart out FLB.
> ...


Sunny today, but I did not get home till 9 last night (had my last birthing class). After eatign dinner, it was 9:30, and decided watching my TIVO'd 'Will the plane fly' episode was more important that shoveling (yes, I knew it would, but I wanted to see the process of how they gt there). Hopefully some of the snow melts off, but doesn't re-freeze b4 I get to it tonight!


----------



## ktulu (Jan 31, 2008)

No snow, just rain here....heard that Lake Martin has risen 3' since we have started to get a bit of rain. That is very good news, though we are still ~15' below full pond.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2008)

I WISH it would snow here. I have a full tank of oil-gas mix to use up in my snow blower.

..... and no, I will not siphon that stuff out. I don't care how many breath mints you'll give me.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> I WISH it would snow here. I have a full tank of oil-gas mix to use up in my snow blower.
> ..... and no, I will not siphon that stuff out. I don't care how many breath mints you'll give me.


Want to make a quick trip down to CO?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^^ I'm thinking about it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^^^ I'm thinking about it.


It's warmer here, but not by much. -4 this morning, but I suppose compared to the -40 wind chill the other night, you'd take my balmy weather!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 31, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Hopefully some of the snow melts off, but doesn't re-freeze b4 I get to it tonight!


Oh man, I've been there before. Chipping away ice is no fun.

Kevo, do you use Sta-bil? I use it in all my power equipment and haven't had any trouble storing them with fuel in them over the off-season.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, I do.

My little bottle of oil to mix with gas has some sort of sta-bil in it. I'm thinking of putting the real stuff in it if I don't use it up though.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 5, 2008)

Tornado INCOMING!!! For second time in a few weeks we've got tornados about to tear shit up around here. Looks like we're sleeping in the basement tonight.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 5, 2008)

Yikes! Keep your head down...


----------



## cement (Feb 6, 2008)

any update FW?

I thoughtyou were supposed to get the winter off from that stuff.

we had thundersnow the other night. kinda scary that.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 6, 2008)

No damage in our neighborhood but trees and power lines down around parts of the city.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 6, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> No damage in our neighborhood but trees and power lines down around parts of the city.


What a tragedy. Was that supposed to happen at this time? I mean....tornadoes spree?

Man, I woke up and saw that on TV. I am glad you are OK mate.

Is everybody here accounted for?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that on FOX news this morning and on NPR. This was the first thread I checked into to day, just to see if everyone made it through oK.


----------



## Brody (Feb 6, 2008)

Here it's been mostly lots of rain and river getting ready to flood.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 29, 2008)

-15 with a wind chill of -30 this morning!

I think the sun took the day off.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> -15 with a wind chill of -30 this morning!
> I think the sun took the day off.


VT

You should follow the example of the anti-scammer that nailed Prince Joe(refer to the thread of the anti-scammers...) and start a business exporting snow. Send some down here to South Florida. Then these pussy cats will know what cold weather really is. They are complaining because it is 50 something this morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 29, 2008)

^ They are already exporting it somewhere. We have so much of it that it's pile 4 or 5 feet high on the side of the road. The town highway crews were out with excavators and dump trucks loading it up and hauling it away like dirt. With another 6-10 inches expected overnight, they need a place to pile up the new stuff.

I should post some pics this weekend. It's pretty impressive how much we have.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 29, 2008)

Sunny and low 60s here. Perfect!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ They are already exporting it somewhere. We have so much of it that it's pile 4 or 5 feet high on the side of the road. The town highway crews were out with excavators and dump trucks loading it up and hauling it away like dirt. With another 6-10 inches expected overnight, they need a place to pile up the new stuff.
> I should post some pics this weekend. It's pretty impressive how much we have.


What a difference less than 200 miles makes. We have been to bare ground a couple of times only to get a few more inches. Expecting something like 4-6 in. tonight through tomorrow AM followed by rain. It's not pretty and I don't like playing in it. quite framkly it's just a PITA.

We're planning on driving down to visit the indians tomorrow and make some donations at the gaming tables. I hope the ride doesn't turn into a nightmare.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 29, 2008)

> What a difference less than 200 miles makes. We have been to bare ground a couple of times only to get a few more inches.


It's the coastal influence. I grew up 50 miles from the open waters in NY. I had the misfortune of being right on the rain/snow line for most storms.

Yet from time to time I talk to my parents and they've gotten a big storm and all we got was a dusting. Weather is a funky thing!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 29, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> Sunny and low 60s here. Perfect!


Here, too, today. Very nice.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 29, 2008)

WE got an inch or so of snow last night, then it got into the mid 40's and it all melted by the time I got home.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 2, 2008)

It rained all weekend here, even had some thunder. It's all good, though, because it was getting way too dry. This weekend probably saved the dry season for us.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 6, 2008)

We have a winter storm WARNING and are about to get sent home. Everything around here is closing up shop right now. Having come from California, I'm very excited about my snow day. Having grown up in Iowa, I think that it is ridiculous that anything is closing down for one inch of snow AND temps still well above freezing. But like I said, YAY SNOW DAY!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> We have a winter storm WARNING and are about to get sent home. Everything around here is closing up shop right now. Having come from California, I'm very excited about my snow day. Having grown up in Iowa, I think that it is ridiculous that anything is closing down for one inch of snow AND temps still well above freezing. But like I said, YAY SNOW DAY!


I have one word, and one word only for you. In honor of the tank...BASTARD!


----------



## cement (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, I was going to ask if you wanted to take this one FLB!

but then employers and DOTs have gotten more pro-active about shutting down before the 20 car pileups start.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 6, 2008)

Shit, it's 68 degrees and sunny here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

It's 71 and sunny here ... but I heard there were storm clouds and rain on the horizon. 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2008)

It's 45 here today, which feels really warm! Time to dance naked in the streets!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 6, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> It's 45 here today, which feels really warm! Time to dance naked in the streets!


My eyes!! My eyes!!! They're burning!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2008)

66 and the sun is out. I love the south.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sunday it was 85. It snowed (I never saw it but other people did) on Monday and was 75 on Tuesday and yesterday. Tomorrow it's supposed to warm up again. I don't understand this state.

But oh well. Keep in mind that it's not fun driving home with a bunch of nitwits that don't understand ice that are all let off of work at the same time. I'm thinking it's going to be a cantina night tonight!

Edit: they just played "Let It Snow" on the radio.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Weather here has been interested the last few days. First, our local volcano "Anatahan", about 80 miles north, started spewing ash again. Yesterday, the ash plume drifted within a few miles of our west coast. That kind of stuff always excites me. I saw the USGS volcanologist guys from Hawaii last night at the Thursday night street market, but I was too embarassed to just walk up to them and ask them their oinion of whether it's going to blow big.

Then today, we have major rain, which is unusual because this is the dry season here, and it's been raining a lot recently.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 7, 2008)

Snow, snow, snow. The weather forcasted that it would start snowing last night and be finished by this afternoon. Instead it just started about an hour ago and is supposed to snow through tomorrow. Now they're saying its gonig to be more then they originally thought (~6 inches, which is a major blizzard here).


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

It is rain, rain, and then more rain here. We are literally flooding.

When I drove to work this morning, any tree with 'dead growth' had shed that and then some. We have two large trees (~40' height) down around my building at work. Saturated ground conditions mixed with strong downdrafts and potential for tornadic activity and swelling rivers have made for an interesting lead-in for the weekend and the mega-family cookout ....

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 7, 2008)

It was nasty down South in Florida JR. There were reports of a tornado in Stuart. Has been a trend for the last three days.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 7, 2008)

They're predicting 2-4 inches of rain for beantown starting tonight and going through tomorrow. Family gathering on Sunday so I hope it's done by then.


----------



## frazil (Mar 7, 2008)

Every single Friday for the last 2 months it's been really crappy weather. What's the deal??


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

frazil said:


> Every single Friday for the last 2 months it's been really crappy weather. What's the deal??


I thought that was par for the course in your neck of the woods?? 

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 7, 2008)

frazil said:


> Every single Friday for the last 2 months it's been really crappy weather. What's the deal??


No S%^t. I am so ready for spring to come and be able to go outside again.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 7, 2008)

Its been non-stop rain and snow here for what seems like the last 3 weeks. I cant remember what the sun looks like.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2008)

Raining and upper 50s here in SC. Greta nap weather for the afternoon, but I have stuff to do. I'm sure I can cram a nap in their sometime.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2008)

frazil said:


> Every single Friday for the last 2 months it's been really crappy weather. What's the deal??


Friday was nice all day and turned crappy right around quitting time. The wifey and I went for a walk after work and the skies opened up on us.

Yesterday was total crap.


----------



## squishles10 (Mar 17, 2008)

It's supposed to rain here any minute and my head is KILLING me. It is completely ruining my St Pats Day plans and I'm pissed off.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wish I could be in the neighborhood to make it better squishles! 

BTW how's that testmasters course going?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 18, 2008)

Snow finally returned to Minnesota this morning. We got 2-3 inches of the wet and heavy stuff.

I'm happy. :woot:


----------



## frazil (Mar 18, 2008)

^ ugh! When is this snow going to stop??? I just heard we were supposed to get more tomorrow. At least it will cover up all the disgusting mud on top of the current snow.


----------



## cement (Mar 18, 2008)

CAVU skies and dry roads for the first time in 30 days! arty-smiley-048:

*cieling and visiblility unlimited.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2008)

frazil said:


> ^ ugh! When is this snow going to stop??? I just heard we were supposed to get more tomorrow. At least it will cover up all the disgusting mud on top of the current snow.


You mean you don't like mud season? :screwloose:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 19, 2008)

I think we're going to have to build an ark down here pretty soon. The ground was already saturated from a month of rain and snow melt. Now, we are getting about another 6" of rain. The Ohio River is expected to reach flood stage this afternoon...and it's still raining.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy crap--the radio this morning said the storms yesterday killed 6 people here in MI. Got some wind at my house with a few small limbs down but nothing major. Everyone else all right?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 9, 2008)

^^We had a pretty good light show, high winds and HEAVY rain on this side of the lake last night. The burbs just South of here got it worse over the entire weekend. Last I heard, we're in for another day of it today. I think they had several tornadoes pass through on the South side of Lake Michigan.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 9, 2008)

Over 100 every day since Tuesday. It was 105 yesterday (not officially, though). I bet my electric bill is going to be awe inspiring.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 9, 2008)

F'in SNOW at my in-law's house yesterday morning. Luckily, none at mine (~1,00' lower).


----------



## maryannette (Jun 9, 2008)

TOOOOOOOO hot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2008)

I sat out in the heat for 4 hours at a graduation yesterday. It was just brutal. I felt bad for my puppy. I had to bring him to all the events because it was too damned hot in the car. He was a hit with the college girls in sun dressed though!

Today it was already 82 F at 8 AM when I was driving to work. Yuck.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2009)

Time for the other end of the spectrum. The temperature here this morning is a balmy -11 deg. F with a wind chill of -30. The high for today is forecast to be -1. The low tonight is supposed to be -17.

If I have to go outside today, I'll be dressed like the little brother from A Christmas Story. "I can't put down my arms!"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2009)

My boss is currently in Fairbanks, AK. It is warmer there, than it is here.

But then again, last week it was in the 40s and 50s here while it was -48 there.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 15, 2009)

9 deg &amp; snowing here - welcome to flavor country


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2009)

It is hovering around 20 with an annoying light snow today... I am ready for spring.

Not enough snow to shovel, but enough to make me slip and fall again!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I sat out in the heat for 4 hours at a graduation yesterday. It was just brutal. I felt bad for my puppy. I had to bring him to all the events because it was too damned hot in the car. He was a hit with the college girls in sun dressed though!
> Today it was already 82 F at 8 AM when I was driving to work. Yuck.


Wow, what a bump.

It was 6 and felt like 2 here this morning.

It's -10 back in my old town in VT.


----------



## BPCW (Jan 15, 2009)

It is currently -16 in Des Moines, IA (even colder in northern Iowa) with a wind chill of -38. The high today here is -5.

It gets cold in Iowa...but not THIS cold. On the news this morning they said this was the coldest day in 10 years in Iowa.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2009)

A few years ago, one of the secretaries here said to me after we had a number of single digit temp days, "Wow it has warmed up to 20 degrees"... I responded, "Yeah, it's like a freaking heat wave" 10 to 20 - you don't notice the change... 60 to 70 however, you notice the change.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 15, 2009)

Its in the upper 50s, lower 60s here in Tejas. I knew there was a reason I haevnt moved back to Michigan.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got to love the forescast for today...trying to put a positive spin to it. Abundant sunshine, with a high of 4. Windchills of -30.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> A few years ago, one of the secretaries here said to me after we had a number of single digit temp days, "Wow it has warmed up to 20 degrees"... I responded, "Yeah, it's like a freaking heat wave" 10 to 20 - you don't notice the change... 60 to 70 however, you notice the change.


10 to 20 is definitely noticable. 10 start to get bitterly cold. 20 is just winter chilly.

Below 10 I can't feel much difference. Below about 5, your nostrils begin to freeze together when you take a deep breath in through your nose. Depending on how much and how quickly they freeze, it tells you how cold it is. It works pretty similarly with your breath freezing on your hat and eyelids.

I've done field work and snowshoeing in anywhere from -10 to -20 cold and thats about the only way I can tell how cold it is. Not the feeling on my skin but other physical effects.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2009)

It's supposed to get down to 15 tonight here in Chucktown which is very cold (record breaking) for down here. I need to move my Saco Palms inside or they'll die. I suspect a lot of the tropical plants won't make it through this freeze.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't plant anything tropical obviously, but one weekend in November before the soil was going to freeze and become unworkable, we planted a whole batch of bulbs all over the front yard - crocus, daffodils, tulips, lillies, hyacinths, etc.

Then we got a warm spell and some of them started to sprout out of the ground. Then the hard freeze came. I think I lost a bunch of them, we'll see when spring comes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I didn't plant anything tropical obviously, but one weekend in November before the soil was going to freeze and become unworkable, we planted a whole batch of bulbs all over the front yard - crocus, daffodils, tulips, lillies, hyacinths, etc.
> Then we got a warm spell and some of them started to sprout out of the ground. Then the hard freeze came. I think I lost a bunch of them, we'll see when spring comes.



I would think that your bulbs will live through that. They may come up late though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope so. I have a real black thumb. I can kill a plastic plant.

My Mom is really good at that stuff. Her living room looks like a jungle with all the exotic stuff she's got planted there. I think the green thumb skipped a generation.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I hope so. I have a real black thumb. I can kill a plastic plant.
> My Mom is really good at that stuff. Her living room looks like a jungle with all the exotic stuff she's got planted there. I think the green thumb skipped a generation.



I'm have a bit of OCD when it comes to gardening/landscaping. My grandmother and mom are both Master Gardeners and since I was 7 or 8 I really enjoyed getting out in the yard and planting stuff. It definitely sucks renting a house and not being able to do anything but container gardening. But I can't really justify buying a house right now just to dig in the dirt. I'll go over to my grandmother's house if I get the urge to garden.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I didn't plant anything tropical obviously, but one weekend in November before the soil was going to freeze and become unworkable, we planted a whole batch of bulbs all over the front yard - crocus, daffodils, tulips, lillies, hyacinths, etc.
> Then we got a warm spell and some of them started to sprout out of the ground. Then the hard freeze came. I think I lost a bunch of them, we'll see when spring comes.


They might be late like chuck said and probably smaller than usual too. I planted bulbs the weekend we bought the house and they came up this past spring. I hoping they made it through the rest of the year since the animals saw there were flowers planted in the ground. I didn't have to cut anything back (except the roses) as the animals ate the greenery after the flowers all died.


----------



## cement (Jan 15, 2009)

it's going to hit 60 in Denver today. it was below zero last week.


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2009)

Its really cold and snowy here in New Jersey. It sucks. I want to go back to Texas ASAP. This whole trip is a very unpleasant reminder of why I hate the northeast.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 16, 2009)

-19 this morning with a wind chill of -35. Perfect day to take the Harley out for a little cruise.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2009)

Walking to the car this morning, got just a little bit of a wind gust. I think my penis went inside me.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 16, 2009)

Supebeard said:


> Its really cold and snowy here in New Jersey. It sucks. I want to go back to Texas ASAP. This whole trip is a very unpleasant reminder of why I hate the northeast.


You know that a week and a half ago it was close to 60 here, right?

Next time try to come out when it is a little warmer and work some free time in for a few $2 pints!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 16, 2009)

Supebeard said:


> Walking to the car this morning, got just a little bit of a wind gust. I think my penis went inside me.


It's not too bad out... I mean, it is still in the double digits!


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> You know that a week and a half ago it was close to 60 here, right?
> Next time try to come out when it is a little warmer and work some free time in for a few $2 pints!


I wish I could have. I was going to try to get in touch with you if we had closed out yesterday, but that was not the case. Closeout meeting this morning/afternoon for the audit, then to the airport for my flight back to Houston (thank God).


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 16, 2009)

9 deg, -5 windchill. thank you Lake MI for keeping us this 'warm' (i.e., not as f'n cold as Flyer!).

Supe for cripes sake man-up a little! you're like a shrinking hothouse flower :bawling:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 16, 2009)

-6 in my little suburb of Boston this morning. -16 back in my old home in VT, which sounds kinda quaint right now.

I've been here 7+ months, can I go back yet? I miss it so much sometimes.


----------



## IlliniASU (Jan 16, 2009)

It's supposed to get up to 75 here in Phoenix today... woohoo!


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 16, 2009)

^ yeah, but its a dry heat, so will probably only feel like 70 - HA!


----------



## IlliniASU (Jan 16, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> ^ yeah, but its a dry heat, so will probably only feel like 70 - HA!


:Locolaugh:

That, was classic!!! Good one EM!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2009)

Mid 70's here yesterday here in Houston, and a great reminder of why I hated New Jersey all last week.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2009)

It may crack 30 here... flurries in the afternoon.

I am ready for Spring!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2009)

Our high temp for today is supposed to be 19 with flurries. Is it May yet?


----------



## IlliniASU (Jan 19, 2009)

We are supposed to hit 80 today. Perfect January weather! I have a feeling we'll be 'paid back' this summer though with 125 degree heat.

Yesterday was perfect marathon/half-marathon weather too... 78 degrees and breezy, no humidity!

It's no wonder I'm not moving back to Chicago any time soon. Although, the occasional white Christmas would be nice.


----------



## crimsoneye (Jan 19, 2009)

more snow in MA....


----------



## klk (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm hoping we're done with snow for the year. We had enough during Christmas to last me awhile. I like it when the snow stays in the mountains . . .

Right now, its sunny, high temp of 50, with wind gusts of up to 50 mph. Isn't supposed to start raining until Thursday B) I guess its time to go buy the first of several pairs of sunglasses I'll purchase this year.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 19, 2009)

It may get above freezing here Wednesday &amp; Thursday :woot: That should take care of some of the snow pack on the driveway.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowing in sunny SC right now...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2009)

> Yesterday was perfect marathon/half-marathon weather too... 78 degrees and breezy, no humidity!


78 would be way too hot for my tastes for a half marathon. 60 would be about perfect. I plan to sign up for one in the fall here to get the cooler temps.


----------



## IlliniASU (Jan 20, 2009)

It wasn't too bad... the race started at 8:30 when it was about 65 and we finished when it was about 70, and it was a little cloudy.

Good luck in your training! Make sure to do strength training, no matter what anyone tells you. I'm having IT band problems because I didn't do enough. 

10940623:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2009)

> Good luck in your training! Make sure to do strength training, no matter what anyone tells you. I'm having IT band problems because I didn't do enough.


My wife has had IT issues before, I've pulled mine once and wow that hurt. We are pretty good about strength training.

I was injured most of last year, and ended up needing foot surgery last month. It's been 6 weeks and I've just started getting back into cardio, so far so good, but I'm in sad shape in that regard so it will take a long while to get back to where I was. I'm ok on a bike or elliptical, but can only run about a mile at this point before the foot starts barking.

I'm seeing the podiatrist today, and will ask her if I can do anything to strengthen it back up quickly. I'm afraid the answer is just more time.

I hate having to get back into shape, but my foot feels sooo much better.


----------



## IlliniASU (Jan 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm seeing the podiatrist today, and will ask her if I can do anything to strengthen it back up quickly. I'm afraid the answer is just more time.



Maybe a little PT will do some good... did you have any after the surgery? I used to use a long rubberband looking thing for ankle exercises and it worked wonders. But I think you're right. Time is the best cure.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2009)

My appointment is in an hour. I feel really good in the foot department other than the fact that I'm not healing as quickly as I wish I was. I'm healing pretty quickly by typical standards, but I am young and fit and not carrying extra weight. PT sounds like a good idea and I will ask about it, but I don't know if there's much you can do to make a bone knit together or cartilage regenerate quicker.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

I know you folks up north suffer more than us, but this 18 degree shit is getting really really fucking old down here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need to get my license transferred to Florida


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's our local forecast near Boston:



> Short Term Forecast
> Rest Of Today...Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 30s. West winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.
> 
> Tonight...Mostly cloudy in the evening...then becoming partly cloudy. Lows around 16. West winds 10 to 15 mph...diminishing to around 5 mph after midnight.
> ...


More freaking COLD coming in. So RG is this 18 the low at night? Sounds like you guys are as cold as we are (with the obvious bolded exceptions).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2009)

I had more standing when I could post -20 F temps in VT, but I'm still pretty sure I have absolutely no sympathy for RG at this point.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

how do you folks up north keep pets? do you put them in the garage all day when your at work?

ours has to get up under the bay window where she can get some of the heat from the house until the sun comes up and warms things up to the 30's...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> how do you folks up north keep pets? do you put them in the garage all day when your at work?
> ours has to get up under the bay window where she can get some of the heat from the house until the sun comes up and warms things up to the 30's...


We leave our dog loose in the house during the day. I think he likes to sleep on the living room sofa (that he's not allowed on) while we're gone. He hears the car pull up and jumps off immediately. If we inadvertently leave the bedroom door open he'll sleep on our bed. (he likes comfort and pillows). No way I'd leave him in the garage, he'd freeze his canolis off (or whatever is left of them after "the operation").

The tough part now is with the snow so deep he has trouble finding a spot to "do his business" outside. He tries to go off into the yard but the snow is up to his shoulders. I clear him out a little area with the snowblower so he can go. We have a lot of snow on the ground and it's not going to melt soon. I'll have to expand his restroom cause it's getting full.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

we have a doggie door but dont let her have free roam when were not there, but she has figured out how to open it (when we close it) and I have found her looking very quilty on the sofa when I got home from work though...

we trust her not to "do business" on the rugs, but dont trust her to not bring in a dead animal and leave on the fireplace as some sort of gift for us..

She will be just as glad as I when March gets here! Boat goes back in the water slip March 1! Cold Weather or no Codl Weather (cause thats the terms of my contract  )


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> how do you folks up north keep pets? do you put them in the garage all day when your at work?


We initially started by keeping our dog crated, then slowly worked our way up to the point where he has free run of the house. It really depends on the dog, some are trustworthy at a young age (mine is 10 months) and others will always need to be crated. You just sort of wait and see the personality of the pooch.



> The tough part now is with the snow so deep he has trouble finding a spot to "do his business" outside. He tries to go off into the yard but the snow is up to his shoulders.


I have a larger dog than MA, but it is still an issue. The snow is up to his stomach. I clear a spot on the porch for him. If he isn't comfortable with all the snow in the yard, he can go there.

I'm going to have 3 months of snow buried dog shit to clean once spring rolls around. The key is to pick it up while it's still frozen and not wait until mud season where its a mushy, stinky mess.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 22, 2009)

There's almost always somebody here to supervise the dog. He sleeps in his crate at night and we put him in there when we all go somewhere. The longest he's spent in there during the day is about 4 hours. I'm going to be cleaning several months worth of recycled dog food out of the back yard when the snow finally melts too. I'm hoping there will be a window between buried in snow and mud season.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm hoping that come the spring thaw the yard will be fertilized, I doubt there'd be anything but a gooey mess left and I'm not trying to scrape it together. I'll just watch my step and let the biodegration process work naturally.

I don't have to worry about him going int he house, but he tends to drag my shoes and socks and leave them near the front door if I don't lock them up/close the bedroom doors. It's his way of showing me that he's annoyed because I'm not home.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 22, 2009)

118+ inches of snow this season (~10ft)! Record for my area of MI is 173 inches - Hell, might as well try to break it, we got 2nd snowiest record nailed &amp; climbing upwards - Its ok, I'm affected by the Lake effect. . . :screwloose:


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> I know you folks up north suffer more than us, but this 18 degree shit is getting really really fucking old down here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I need to get my license transferred to Florida


Do you do any stormwater modeling? I might know a place...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> how do you folks up north keep pets? do you put them in the garage all day when your at work?ours has to get up under the bay window where she can get some of the heat from the house until the sun comes up and warms things up to the 30's...


My parents dog was crated during the day while they were at work and over night until about 4 yrs ago. He is 9yrs old. The dog finally realized if he didn't tear things apart he could have freedom. They don't even have the crate assembled anymore. the bathroom, living room and my dad's work room are the only rooms off limits. The dog sleeps on my parents bed while they are at work.

This dog suffers from separation anxiety. When my parents go on vacation he refuses to eat for a couple days and mopes around the house. He will find my mom's pajamas and bunch them up for use as a pillow.

He loves the snow/cold though...he will just plop himself in a snow pile and lay there forever.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2009)

^ What kind of dog is it? We've got a chocolate lab who is basically impervious to the cold, other than his feet which seem to bother him if we're out in the cold too long.

All of our rooms are fair game for him, we just don't let him on the furniture. Sometimes when one of us is out of town, the other one at home will let him hop up in the bed at night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ What kind of dog is it? We've got a chocolate lab who is basically impervious to the cold, other than his feet which seem to bother him if we're out in the cold too long.
> All of our rooms are fair game for him, we just don't let him on the furniture. Sometimes when one of us is out of town, the other one at home will let him hop up in the bed at night.


yellow lab, although he gone white in the face with age.


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2009)

the snow has returned to colorado arty-smiley-048:

that 70 degree weather was nice, but it's freaking January already!

the low pressure is nice, other than my knee screaming at me, it brings the wildlife down out of the hills. I saw mule deer, elk, buffalo, and bighorn sheep on my drive in.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 23, 2009)

We had an ideal snow this week. Started snowing Tuesday, accumulated about 3 inches and stayed overnight. The sun got warm enough on Wednesday to totally melt anything left on the roads. High today in the 50's.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2009)

mary:) said:


> We had an ideal snow this week. Started snowing Tuesday, accumulated about 3 inches and stayed overnight. The sun got warm enough on Wednesday to totally melt anything left on the roads. High today in the 50's.


You had fluffy white stuff on the ground and sub-50 degree temperatures. I hardly consider that ideal!


----------



## csb (Jan 23, 2009)

^ that's me too...left knee

And I agree...the warm weather was eerie.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 23, 2009)

It's fucking raining here today. :angry:


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2009)

that's a bad thing? WTF dude :dunno:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 23, 2009)

What is the "raing" of which you speak?

We actually got above freezing here yesterday. The plunge started today. High tomorrow is supposed to be 10 deg. F with 20 mph winds.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 23, 2009)

cement said:


> that's a bad thing? WTF dude :dunno:


I want snow to cover up the brown spots around my house.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2009)

> the low pressure is nice, other than my knee screaming at me, it brings the wildlife down out of the hills. I saw mule deer, elk, buffalo, and bighorn sheep on my drive in.


That's awesome. I used to see wildlife in VT on the way in. Here, not so much.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 23, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I want snow to cover up the brown spots around my house.


Did Fudgey visit?


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to live in Boston, and there is lots of wildlife.

Drive by the corner of Hemenway and Westland and you might see the 6'6" transvestite that worked the corner there. he/she lived in my building.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Nice! I was wondering what I should do for fun this evening.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 23, 2009)

Supebeard said:


> You had fluffy white stuff on the ground and sub-50 degree temperatures. I hardly consider that ideal!


isn't your State on fire or something?


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I want snow to cover up the brown spots around my house.


oh, you said rain. I though it was raging, as in snowing real hard. rain sucks at any time.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 23, 2009)

I will edit that post to clear up any confusion.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 23, 2009)

At least it's snowing up at the X Games site (Buttermilk, for those in the know).


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

It's fricking minus 10 here! With lots of snow! But I'm at work...ah, to live in one of those states where cold shuts the place down.


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2009)

Must have rained last night. Foggy this morning, but about 70 when I left for work.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

may you melt


----------



## cement (Jan 27, 2009)

too cold to use the washer fluid. I'm thinking of filling up with magnesium chloride.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had the standard stuff freeze up before too. I used that orange shit that was good to like -30 during the winters in VT.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I've had the standard stuff freeze up before too. *I used that orange shit* that was good to like -30 during the winters in VT.


Hey...I think I've seen a video like that...

My gloves I left in the car were frozen from the little bit of moisture that was in them from the day before.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2009)

csb said:


> My gloves I left in the car were frozen from the little bit of moisture that was in them from the day before.


It was only -10 no need to wear them, just leave them in the car in case it gets cold outside.

j/k with you.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

I know! I drive so much better with my skin stuck to the steering wheel. Keeps me from messing with the radio.


----------



## cement (Jan 27, 2009)

-19 in Laramie. so my son decided to drive the 3 blocks to class. he said the bronco shifted like there was molasses in the gear box. he couldn't find a legal spot so he figures maybe the cold keeps the meter maids inside. after class it won't start. D'oh!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 27, 2009)

It was a blamy 17 degrees for me this morning. Ha!


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

cement said:


> -19 in Laramie. so my son decided to drive the 3 blocks to class. he said the bronco shifted like there was molasses in the gear box. he couldn't find a legal spot so he figures maybe the cold keeps the meter maids inside. after class it won't start. D'oh!


They aren't human...they'll find you no matter where you're parked, no matter the time. Eerie, actually.


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2009)

Got warm today. 80 when I came back from lunch, rolled both windows down on the drive!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 27, 2009)

Supebeard said:


> Got warm today. 80 when I came back from lunch, rolled both windows down on the drive!


I had no idea it was so nice out today! I guess I really should leave my cube once in a while...


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I had no idea it was so nice out today! I guess I really should leave my cube once in a while...


Texas weather is the reason I refuse to eat lunch in the office! When its late January and I can go outside in short sleeves, you bet your bippy I'm going to.


----------



## klk (Jan 27, 2009)

csb said:


> It's fricking minus 10 here! With lots of snow! But I'm at work...ah, to live in one of those states where cold shuts the place down.


Yeah, I live in one of those states. We got 1" of snow this morning and it caused a bunch of schools to close and snarled traffic.

Ah, to live in one of those states where people know how to drive in the snow and where the municipalities have adequate snow removal equipment.


----------



## MGX (Jan 27, 2009)

18F currently here. Several inches of snow plus the sleet that fell most of the day yesterday has closed most business and schools.

Glad I have a copy of AutoCAD2007 and a calculator so I don't have to work this weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2009)

I really gotta applaud my town for doing a great job with the snow removal. They have convoys of plows going by during and after the storm. They keep the sidewalks clean too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

I really gotta applaud my town for doing absolutely nothing in the face of the first winter storm of the season, even though they had at least 3 days warning that it was coming. We had 5" of snow Monday night, and when I was heading in to work on Tuesday, it didn't even look like the interstates had been salted, much less plowed, and the city streets were almost impassable. All day yesterday, and last night, we had freezing rain and sleet. Now all that powdery snow is covered by about 3/4" of ice. The interstates were better this morning, but the secondary streets were much worse. Now it is basically blizzard conditions, and they are predicting another 3" of snow on top of the ice and snow we already have. The ice is bringing down power lines and trees left and right, and our power company has already reported that 75,000 people are out of power. So far, 53 out of 88 employees at my company have called in saying they aren't driving in this crap, and the ones that are here are basically just standing around talking about the weather. What a useless day.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 28, 2009)

4" of snow when I got up this morning... plows on the parkway carved a one lane meandering path down a three lane roadway... no one know what lane they were trying to clear.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2009)

we got about 4-6 inches. My husband took this new job to be home more, so I didn't end having to shovel all the time, but it never fails, he goes out of town and we get snow deep enough that requires shoveling.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 28, 2009)

Normally I put my Charger in the garage when it snows so I only have to clean off two cars instead of three... teaches me to be lazy last night... I only bothered to clean off the Jeep and my wife's car this morning.

Come on rain, time to switch over and clear off the driveway for me!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

klk_pdx said:


> Yeah, I live in one of those states. We got 1" of snow this morning and it caused a bunch of schools to close and snarled traffic. Ah, to live in one of those states where people know how to drive in the snow and where the municipalities have adequate snow removal equipment.


Here in MA they're equipped to handle the snow and SOME people know how to drive in it. Unfortunately those woh don't impede any progress by thios eof us who do.



VTEnviro said:


> I really gotta applaud my town for doing a great job with the snow removal. They have convoys of plows going by during and after the storm. They keep the sidewalks clean too.


Yeah. especially when most of the snowstorms/plowing is on weekends/holiday ---&gt;OT!!!! Our local paper already has stories about the city crying about the snow budget (or lack of) and how the OT is doubling the cost of snow removal. We still have 6-8 weeks to go minimum and one year we had ~12 in. on April's Fool Day.



bigray76 said:


> 4" of snow when I got up this morning... plows on the parkway carved a one lane meandering path down a three lane roadway... no one know what lane they were trying to clear.


Fatigue and "other factors" start to come into play when these guys work 24 hours straight to get thier double and triple time rates for working 24 hours straight. Of course the the straight time is opften sittin around waiting for that first flake to driop and then sparking up the blades plowing 1/4 in. snow.



snickerd3 said:


> we got about 4-6 inches. My husband took this new job to be home more, so I didn't end having to shovel all the time, but it never fails, he goes out of town and we get snow deep enough that requires shoveling.


Time to invest in a snowblower.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Unfortunately those woh don't impede any progress by thios eof us who do.
> Of course the the straight time is opften sittin around waiting for that first flake to driop and then sparking up the blades plowing 1/4 in. snow.


Are you drunk?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Are you drunk?


I should be so lucky. I just have dyslexic fingers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhh, once again Wilheld brings a ray of sunshine and warmth to a thread.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 28, 2009)

^ its a miracle. . .

that all states south of me are getting pounded for once in this uber-nordic winter we've had! Welcome to flavor country


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Ahhh, once again Wilheld brings a ray of sunshine and warmth to a thread.


Are you talking about my crappy weather post or my are you drunk post?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Are you talking about my crappy weather post or my are you drunk post?



I'm pretty sure they're talking about your criticism of MA's dislexic fingers. I wondered the same thing. But slesoirouy, dlixisea si a srieuos dsiasee.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Time to invest in a snowblower.


Gravel drive way...just a tad bit concerned about a rock ending up through my front window


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2009)

It's 52 degrees. I think it's time to break out the motorcycle!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 5, 2009)

It's mid-60s here today. Playing golf after lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2009)

80 here, and I'm too pissed off to even enjoy it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2009)

18 yesterday morning, going to 72 this afternoon. no wonder everyone is getting sick...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 5, 2009)

78 down here tomorrow and not a cloud in the sky. Trying to think of something fun to do with the kids this weekend.


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2009)

It was 65 yesterday...and 30 something today with freezing fog this morning.


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2009)

csb said:


> It was 65 yesterday...and 30 something today with freezing fog this morning.


Yikes!

Was in the 70's when I left this morning, supposed to be in the mid 80's today. I love being able to drive to work with the windows down, even though the office is just down the street.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2009)

It can't decide if it wants to be winter or spring around here.

Yesterday I ran in shorts, this morning I was clearing snow off the car.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2009)

The only consolation is that today's snow won't be around for very long.

At least we got to open windows and air out the house the yesterday.

This seems like the winter that won't go away.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2009)

^ Just give me one or the other. I love the snow, but I also enjoy things starting to green up as spring rolls around.

I'm sick of this muddy purgatory!

My backyard looks like a fishing hole.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 9, 2009)

Went up to the eighties this weekend, and it looks to do the same today.


----------



## klk (Mar 9, 2009)

Its snowing off and on today. Last time we got snow downtown in March was 1995. I'm definitely ready for spring.


----------



## rudy (Mar 14, 2009)

Spring Break started and it's rainy and cold (50F). So much for outdoor fun.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 15, 2009)

^ It was 50 F and sunny here today. Absolutely wonderful. Got the motorcycle out too!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 15, 2009)

50 and sunny yesterday here too. Great weather for a hike.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 15, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> ^ It was 50 F and sunny here today. Absolutely wonderful. Got the motorcycle out too!


Dammit! Looks like you got yours out first this year. I may have to drag mine out today just to go around the block!


----------



## klk (Mar 15, 2009)

It was raining, windy and a chilly 45 degrees this morning when I ran in the 5K Shamrock run. Brrrr.


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2009)

It rained so hard this morning for a few minutes, I was having Hurricane Ike flashbacks. This cold, rainy weather really needs to stop soon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2009)

Forcasted high for today: 50F. Forcasted weather for this WEEK: Severe clear.

Going to FL on Saturday. Forcasted highs while the Buff family is there: 70F to 77F. Forcasted weather: mostly sunny.

Hello, spring!


----------



## rudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Weathered turned around just in time. It was 50F and rainy the end of last week. This week, it's been a nice 80F and sunny. Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2009)

It was 73 and GORGEOUS when I came back from my lunch break. Makes me loathe having to come back in here.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 19, 2009)

34 &amp; sunny - this after 2 sunny days close to 60 - keep those clubs in the garage! too cold to rake (darn it)


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> It was 73 and GORGEOUS when I came back from my lunch break. Makes me loathe having to come back in here.


we're on "mandatory" 50 hour work weeks. So I don't leave the office on lunch breaks anymore. It looks really really nice outside too. It would be nice to leave my desk for a few minutes and enjoy it.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish I only had to work 50 hours/week!


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> we're on "mandatory" 50 hour work weeks. So I don't leave the office on lunch breaks anymore. It looks really really nice outside too. It would be nice to leave my desk for a few minutes and enjoy it.


I'm enjoying 9 hour days while I can. As soon as I'm out of here, no less than mandatory 50 hour work weeks for the 2 1/2-3 years I'll be on site.


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2009)

18" of new snow at the house of cement yesterday. I bailed on work and went skiing in my yard. any other rocky mountain reports? csb, flbuff?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 27, 2009)

Well it's 70 down here and we're due for some severe weather tonight through tomorrow night. Damaging winds and large hail. Woohoo. I don't know what it is but lately the weekend weather has sucked down here. Rain, rain, go away.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 27, 2009)

mid-50s and sunny here today, more of the same tomorrow. Got a hike lined up. Sunday is not supposed to be as nice so we'll have to do something fun indoors.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> so we'll have to do something fun indoors.


:bananadoggywow:


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2009)

the pictures from the hike will need to be ....taken care of


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 27, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> :bananadoggywow:


You say sumthing like “Is that it?”

I know what your trying to say, your trying to say “Ahh ya that’s it”


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2009)

"It only takes two minutes because I'm so intense."


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> You say sumthing like "Is that it?"I know what your trying to say, your trying to say "Ahh ya that's it"



I'm just saying, of fun things to do indoors, or outdoors for that matter, that would be my #1 pick.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Mar 27, 2009)

Office shut down at noon yesterday due to the blizzard. Took 2 hours to get home (normally about 30-40 minutes). We ended up with about 5 inches before I went to bed, woke up to about 10 total. Some places reported up to 18" total (and up to 3 foot drifts from the wind). Because we are supposed to be used to snow, most businesses are open today so once again the commute in was wonderful only to come into an office with about 75% of the people home "sick" today.

&lt;--- needs more vacation time to skip days like this...


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2009)

I hear there are monster slush waves getting thrown on i-25 thru T-Rex today


----------



## klk (Mar 28, 2009)

I had a flight through Denver Friday night and was concerned the storm wasn't going to be over. Thankfully the weather didn't cause any problems, just a small dent that caused a 2.5 hour delay. The snow covered ground was really pretty from the air. . .


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 30, 2009)

cement said:


> 18" of new snow at the house of cement yesterday. I bailed on work and went skiing in my yard. any other rocky mountain reports? csb, flbuff?


I was in FL last week, sunny myself and my lilly white legs in 70 degree weather. Rain in the ATL caused the Buffs to miss our flight into Eagle on Thursday. Got into Eagle on Friday, and was greeted by sunny weather. Last night, drove home from Snowmass in a blinding snowstorm. 8" of freshies!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2009)

We got about 3 inches of snow saturday night, but it was almost completly melted by Sunday evening.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 30, 2009)

My wife and I took the kids down to Sullivan's Island yesterday to let them play at the beach. The weather was awesome (75 and not a cloud in the sky) when we left the house but by the time we made it out to the beach the wind was blowing +40 mph. The kids still had fun but the wind was coming from the east off the water so it was pretty chilly. I guess I now know to read the forecast discussion on the National Weather Service's website before I commit. On the plus side though, it was great for flying a kite. It took about 20 seconds to pay out about 200 yards of kite string.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2009)

I was chilly on Saturday morning, but the wind made it feel like it was freezing. Did not make for a pleasant experience for the live fire portion of the concealed handgun license class I was taking, especially during the rapid fire strings when the target was blowing completely horizontal.


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought we were going to have a neat little storm this morning, but I guess it passed. It was pitch black out for a few minutes (all you could see out the window was the parking garage light across the street), we had one good lightning bolt and crack of thunder, and then it subsided


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 2, 2009)

Rain, rain, rain...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 2, 2009)

Pouring down here. Has been since Tuesday night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2009)

we've been in an on/off pattern. It will rain for a day/day and half then be nice for a day, then rain again. rather annoying actually. Hope it is not an indication of another ubber wet spring, I'd like to get my garden started before mid-june this yr


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2009)

from New England: Overcast and raining. pretty dreary.


----------



## cement (Apr 2, 2009)

a spring storm of thunder snow and gropple turned my commute home into a 3 hour trek last night :smileyballs:


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> we've been in an on/off pattern. It will rain for a day/day and half then be nice for a day, then rain again. rather annoying actually. Hope it is not an indication of another ubber wet spring, I'd like to get my garden started before mid-june this yr


Been like that for almost a month here now.

Sunny and clear sky as of right now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2009)

cement said:


> a spring storm of thunder snow and gropple turned my commute home into a 3 hour trek last night :smileyballs:


those are never fun!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 2, 2009)

I was in NYC yesterday and it was low 40s, drizzly, and quite windy. Pretty much my least favorite weather.

Give me cold and sunny over chilly and raw any day of the week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Darn it. I wanted to plant my hostas this weekend, but the lovely weather is predicted to be a hard freeze for the next coupld days!!!! :angry:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 3, 2009)

^ I hate hostas. The flowers are just big enough for a bee to fit inside and sting me as I walk by and brush up against it unknowingly.

The bulbs I planted last fall are starting to sprout. The first crocuses (nice av by the way) started to bloom but then my crazy dog stepped on the one that was blooming.

I've got crocus, tulips, daffodils, hyacinth, and lillies coming in the next week or two. I've got mulch beds in the back yard where I want to plant some larger stuff as well as some veggies but I'm worried it will freeze occasionally still.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2009)

They aren't the regular hostas, the greenery part looks like hostas but these have a really compact blue flower head that will shoot out purple/pink mini flowers about half a centimeter or so. We had them at the old house and I was just able to find them at the store We saw them at the MO botanical garden last summer which labels them as part of the lungwort (sp?) family.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, no office for me this morning. Had a LOT of rain overnight during a pretty wild storm, and water is currently too deep for me to even attempt to get out of my complex.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2009)

Ugh...supposed to be 95 here today. When will this heat finally break?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Ugh...supposed to be 95 here today. When will this heat finally break?



somebody shoot that man!!!! or at least smother him with ketchup.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I hate hostas.


We call them Du hostas.

84 and sunny today! perfect. Time to put down some Weed-B-Gone!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2009)

Those couple days in the 70s were fine. All you can do when its 95 is sit there and feel the sweat collecting in various places. I just don't like when it gets hot or cold suddenly, the 30 degree shifts make my body go :wacko:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)

^You wouldn't like SC...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a winter man. I can plod around in snowshoes in the 20s all day and be down to a long sleeve t-shirt by the end of it, but anything over 80 is miserable to me.


----------



## frazil (Apr 28, 2009)

^I've been thinking the same thing today - I'm a winter person. I guess the next step is Canada.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 28, 2009)

95 degrees in April! Holy crap! It only got up to 55 here today.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 28, 2009)

It was in the mid-80's here all last weekend. My head got sunburned, and I think I got a mild case of heat stroke. Shaving a burned head really effin' hurts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Ouch!

It's in the upper 40s here this morning. so refreshing after that heat wave. I slept with the windows wide open all night and slept great. Fresh air is great.

I did put in the AC's for the next time it heats up. It was 84 in the downstairs when I got home last night, and had to have been 90 upstairs. That's a little hot for the dog. I usually just put it to 75 F in energy saver mode while I'm at work to take the edge off. He looked miserable last night.


----------



## cement (May 4, 2009)

I just had to pay dish network $50 to come re-aim the dish after I smacked it with the push broom to knock off the snow.

we have had four storms of two feet or more this spring. I still love it though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2009)

This pretty much sums it up what its been like here the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

It has been AWESOME here ... 50s in the morning culminating in upper 70s, low 80s during the day. A few showers here and there .. but not bad for a month of field work! 

JR


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2009)

Been like clockwork here just about. 90 during the day, rain at night. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn! Three years of good luck is over. Now, a typhoon is headed our way - supposed to pass just north of us on monday night, with 85 mph winds on the island here. That generally means lots of trees down, tin houses blown apart, and three to five days of no power and no water. This is going to suck.

If no one hears from me for a few days, you'll know why: no power.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 12, 2009)

Whew! "Choi-Wan" has tracked farther north than expected during the night, and it no longer looks like we will be getting damaging winds here.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 13, 2009)

Forth straight day of rain here. I like it, actually. Temps stay in mid-80's and naps come easily. Besides that, brown grass magically changes from brown to green. YAY!


----------



## Dleg (Sep 13, 2009)

Aw crap! I spoke too soon - Choi Wan drifted more southerly overnight and is now expected to come closer.... "damaging winds" will set in this afternoon... but only in the 40-50 mph (sustained) range. A "banana storm", but with the state of our electrical distribution system, and the massive vegetation growth we have had with 3+ years of no typhoons, I can almost guarantee our power will go out today, and stay out for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2009)

Wonder if our President ^ is in the dark today or not.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 14, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Aw crap! I spoke too soon - Choi Wan drifted more southerly overnight and is now expected to come closer.... "damaging winds" will set in this afternoon... but only in the 40-50 mph (sustained) range. A "banana storm", but with the state of our electrical distribution system, and the massive vegetation growth we have had with 3+ years of no typhoons, I can almost guarantee our power will go out today, and stay out for at least 24 hours.


Batten down the hatches!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2009)

Hunker down and stay safe buddy!

-VTE, in Boston where it's 75 and sunny with a gentle breeze


----------



## Dleg (Sep 14, 2009)

This isn't so bad - 30-40mph winds, the power is still on... and no work!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 14, 2009)

^BASTAR....wait, wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 14, 2009)

Eh - I was wrong. :dunno: They called everyone into work this morning.

Still, it's better than a week without power, I suppose.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2009)

Three tropical storms in one week! One passed south of us on Monday, one is hitting Guam and Rota right now, and another is forecast to hit us directly on Saturday, as a typhoon.

El Nino.... not as bad as the '97 El Nino, but there's still 3 months of typhoon season left.


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2009)

Temperatures have dropped like a rock here, especially in the mornings, and the wind hasn't been helping. I hate having to wear long sleeve shirts.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> Temperatures have dropped like a rock here, especially in the mornings, and the wind hasn't been helping. I hate having to wear long sleeve shirts.


No doubt. It's like Mother Nature looked at the calendar, saw it was now Fall and decided to drop the thermostat by 30 degrees.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2009)

Weather reminds me that I need to install remote start in the Maxx before the frost hits.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2009)

It's so dark here right now, it seems like nighttime. Lots of rain, too. Several accidents already on the roads, cuz people forget to slow down when the roads are wet.


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2009)

Noon was 75 and nice, now it's overcast like God is angry. Tomorrow is a high of 50 with precip...here it could be rain or snow. We never know.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there a "Happy about the Weather thread"? It is currently 77 and sunny here. Not a cloud in the sky. I have my windows open and one of the restaurants around here is cooking up something really good and the smell is wafting through my office. The only thing keeping me from wanting to go to med school right now is giving up my sweet office.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2009)

It was a nice weekend, but it has been in the mid 60s since and in the 40s over night...fall has decided to come.

too bad the harvest wont be ontime...they are going to still be working the fields here until mid-late nov unless the snow comes early.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2009)

^ You're lucky. I used to work in a strip that was retail on the ground floor, offices on the second. There was a nasty Chinese place right below us. They used to stick a pump in their grease trap and pump it out right onto the field out back.

Needless to say it was pretty awful.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> It's so dark here right now, it seems like nighttime. Lots of rain, too. Several accidents already on the roads, cuz people forget to slow down when the roads are wet.


And now it's sunny. I love Colorado.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2009)

The sky was very pink almost red this morning when I left for work.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh Man. We have mobilized all our response teams. I have been setting in meetings all morning about the typhoon debris staging areas we will need to set up.

Hopefully it won't be so bad. You've gotta love it when the National Weather Service gets emotional with their forecast discussions:



> .MARINE...MARINE CONDITIONS WILL VARY WIDELY THROUGHOUT THE MARIANAS. GUAM
> 
> WATERS MAY HAVE MINIMAL GALES AND 8 TO 10 FOOT WIND WAVES WHEREAS
> 
> ...


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 1, 2009)

^ typhoon Melor? Are you sure it isn't Typhoon Melkor (aka Morgoth)?

+100 LOTR


----------



## Dleg (Oct 1, 2009)

It kind of looks like that.

It also feels like I'm the last person int he office. Everyone else is headed home to board up. I have accordion shutters on my house, so it takes us about 5 minutes to board up. But my in-laws have nothing, so we'll be sawing and nailing plywood all afternoon and into tonight, I am sure. (we also have lots of very poor neighbors living in the proverbial stick (and tin) houses - those will probably all be gone, and hopefully not fly into my house in the process of their destruction)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll be saying some prayers for you tonight Dleg. Good luck. Is there anything we can FedEx tomorrow that would help?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

Good luck Dleg! I'll be praying that everyone makes it through unharmed and with as little property damage as possible!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

Yikes. batton down the hatches! We're praying that you can ride it out with minimal disruption.

oh. and take pictures/video for the weather channel.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 2, 2009)

Melor's bearing down on us now, but it jogged more to the north during the night, so we're only expecting 80 mph winds this afternoon when it passes - which will not be that bad. Thanks for your offers of prayers and other support - looks like they worked! (everyone I know was praying for the storm to jog to the north, and it did!).


----------



## Dleg (Oct 2, 2009)

It's starting to get naaaasty outside... the storm has, unfortunately, "wobbled" to the south, and the ey is now forecast to pass within about 60 miles of us in about 4 hours. Power just blinked out.... probably only a few minutes of power left. See you all when it comes back on!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2009)

Argh, ye matey! Baton down the hatches. Let us know you made it through safely, brotha!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 3, 2009)

Power's back on, temporarily at least. Latest image:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow. Well, this morning it is sunny, sever clear, and 26 degrees. Hopefully it warms up, cuz I gotta power wash my fence so that I can stain it tomorrow.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 3, 2009)

raining here, raining on MSU v. UofM game. . .was gonna build my vinyl shed kit i got this week, but hey classic Big10 matchup on &amp; i got wood for the fireplace &amp; Ichabod Ale, life is good. Dleg, I hope all is ok out your way!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, that was kind of lame. Thank God.

Storm is moving away now, not much happened last night. But then again, I haven't gone out yet. Some of my friends said the wind was pretty bad last night up on the high ground,ut down here it was hardly even tropical storm strength. And the rain never really turned into much, after earlier in the morning when some local flooding was happening - it just sort of shut off after that, and was pretty light.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2009)

> Wow, that was kind of lame.


it's always a good thing to describe a violent storm event this way. Glad to here it was pretty much a dud as far as you're concerned.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 4, 2009)

^Yeah, no kidding! We took a drive around the island yesterday. A handful of trees were down up on the northern end, which was closest to the storm, but otherwise you couldn't tell anything had happened.

Best guess: 2 weeks 'till the next one is on the way. I hate El Nino years...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 4, 2009)

It was upper 40's lows and lower 60's highs with very few clouds in the sky for our 2 round of golf at the bachelor party this weekend. Couldn't have bought better weather.


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2009)

I should have known, washed my car last night, pouring rain today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad everything is ok Dleg!



Supe said:


> I should have known, washed my car last night, pouring rain today.


Yea, I have a bad habit of not checking the weather over the weekend. I had grass seed to put out, but my spreader was acting up so I said forget it. Wouldn't you know it would be raining today, which would have been perfect for the seed! D'oh!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, it was a nasty, rainy ride in today. Some of the roads have been repaved, and they haven't put the Bots dots or reflective paint back down yet. lane discipline was...umm...interesting.

Now I wonder why more people didn't get killed on rainy nights pre reflective paint/Bots dots/halogen headlights.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 6, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I hate El Nino years...


"Which is spanish for... The Nino!"


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> "Which is spanish for... The Nino!"



Ha! I was quoting that last night as we drove past a restaurant called "El Titanic."


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2009)

another rainy day here


----------



## Dleg (Oct 13, 2009)

I see that the remnants of Typhoon Melor are hitting the US Northwest now .... that's the same storm that I posted about a week and a half ago. Amazing. The remnants of those big typhoons usually don't make it all the way back across the North Pacific like that. That's about 7,500 miles.

I just sat through a presentation by a meteorologist from the ENSO Applications Center (El Nino forecast group). He told us that during an El Nino Year, every island in the Marianas has a 1 in 3 chance of being hit by a typhoon, which he said is higher odds than anywhere on earth - The US Gulf Coast, for example, may have odds near that, but for the whole coastline. For us, those odds are for each, individual island.


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2009)

It's raining now, and 100% chance of rain according to weather underground through 8 pm tonight. I hope the craft get rained out since I have a ton of work to do up here in the office without having to deal with inspections.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2009)

Had our first frost last night, I unexpectedly had to go looking for my ice scraper to clear off the car windows.


----------



## cement (Oct 14, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I see that the remnants of Typhoon Melor are hitting the US Northwest now .... that's the same storm that I posted about a week and a half ago. Amazing. The remnants of those big typhoons usually don't make it all the way back across the North Pacific like that. That's about 7,500 miles.
> I just sat through a presentation by a meteorologist from the ENSO Applications Center (El Nino forecast group). He told us that during an El Nino Year, every island in the Marianas has a 1 in 3 chance of being hit by a typhoon, which he said is higher odds than anywhere on earth - The US Gulf Coast, for example, may have odds near that, but for the whole coastline. For us, those odds are for each, individual island.


is this your storm Dleg? soggy cali

you would think the news would play up the leftover typhoon aspect, it's pretty interesting!

man the NMI are a tiny speck out in that ocean. keep your water wings handy bud!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 14, 2009)

^Rain here on the western slope. You may have another mess to deal with at your hole in the mountain, cement (hopefully not as bad as last weekend). Interestingly, it was sunny and in the mid-50s over here on Saturday, when you had the blizzard in your neck of the woods...er, mountains.


----------



## cement (Oct 14, 2009)

I stayed home on saturday. Denver got hit the worst, they had both interstates closed. up in the foothills it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2009)

cement said:


> is this your storm Dleg? soggy caliyou would think the news would play up the leftover typhoon aspect, it's pretty interesting!
> 
> man the NMI are a tiny speck out in that ocean. keep your water wings handy bud!


Yeah, that was the remnants of Melor. You know, those winter storms off Cali can be typhoon-strength, too. I remember one storm I went through on one of the Exxon platforms off Santa Barbara, where we recorded 100 mph winds. The seas were white. Rain was leaking through my instrument cab hatch by being blown vertically _up_, through the (old) rubber seal, and running down the inside of the door .


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2009)

Ugh, rain and gusty winds today. Probably won't be a shootout in Foxboro later. Can't even watch a good mudder because they have astroturf there.

I paid good money for this dammit!


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2009)

COLD.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Ugh, rain and gusty winds today. Probably won't be a shootout in Foxboro later. Can't even watch a good mudder because they have astroturf there.
> I paid good money for this dammit!


And it was 59-0. That's why they play the game.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 19, 2009)

Man, I had to scrape the car NAD they forgot to cut on the heat in the office.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't scrape your nads dude!


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Man, I had to scrape the car NAD they forgot to cut on the heat in the office.



Truck nads...but I don't think you have to scrape them if they ice up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2009)

Where's Testee when you need him?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 19, 2009)

I've actually seen people driving around with those things on their trucks.

It's a wild world.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 19, 2009)

csb is that your truck? With the 'nads and those "fat girl" mudflaps (your avatar) that would be be one sweet whip.


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2009)

Seems like it would have to be a diesel truck...but no, not mine.


----------



## testee (Oct 20, 2009)

csb said:


> Truck nads...but I don't think you have to scrape them if they ice up.


yeah, that's how I roll.

a high performance diesel that can belch a blinding cloud of fumes nearly on command.

btw, I've seen what csb drives:


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought she drove one of these?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a head on collision with those!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2009)

Tropical storm 23W passing about 60 miles south of us right now - nasty weather! The government and schools are shut down, but I can't afford the time off - I am at work anyway trying to finish a project.


----------



## csb (Oct 26, 2009)

Early indications for this storm show widespread snowfall

accumulations of 10 to 20 inches possible... with localized

accumulations up to around two feet possible on east facing slopes

where the greatest upslope enhancement is expected.

I should have bought that snowblower when I had the chance...


----------



## cement (Oct 26, 2009)

there was 9" on the front range last night. I hear the this next one will be worse. quick, stock up on milk and bread!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 26, 2009)

^You guys have had more snow than us, so far! I haven't gotten to break out my used (new to me, used 1 season) snowblower yet.


----------



## csb (Oct 26, 2009)

cement said:


> there was 9" on the front range last night. I hear the this next one will be worse. quick, stock up on milk and bread!


I went to the store tonight! We were out of food and it seemed like a good time to go before the craziness that will be tomorrow night.


----------



## cement (Oct 26, 2009)

hey FLBuff! 4 days skiing already! arty-smiley-048:

actually, with the by week for the Broncos the icy ribbon of death was packed. but it sure beats raking pine needles!


----------



## cement (Oct 26, 2009)

csb said:


> I went to the store tonight! We were out of food and it seemed like a good time to go before the craziness that will be tomorrow night.


the worst storm might have the roads closed for a day or two? I don't get it.

although I have gone looking for a shovel the day _after_ a storm :smileyballs:


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow- that was one of the fastest passing storms ever. The nastiness started maybe about 3:00 a.m., hit the peak at around 9:00 a.m., and nuw (12:00 noon) seems to pretty much be over- the sun is even peeking out now.


----------



## csb (Oct 26, 2009)

cement said:


> the worst storm might have the roads closed for a day or two? I don't get it.
> although I have gone looking for a shovel the day _after_ a storm :smileyballs:


We had a storm in 2003 that closed down the town for three days...and I had no food to speak of in my apartment. We ended up venturing out to a truck stop to eat on day 2. It was not nice.

And I had to go shopping anyway, which was easier today with no snow to fight. Tomorrow will be people freaking out...I found that out the hard way on a storm last year. People buy out Albertson's like a hurricane is coming. We were out of TP.


----------



## frazil (Oct 26, 2009)

what storm? weathers been beautiful around here. Though swine flu seems to have hit pretty hard. My family hasn't gotten, but we know several who have. Anyone else seeing it?


----------



## cement (Oct 26, 2009)

it's been pretty mild where I've seen it. but there are a few bad cases. I know of a case of hooves, a severe after effect. I'm looking for a keyboard with really large keys for that person.


----------



## cement (Oct 26, 2009)

csb said:


> We were out of TP.


that wouldn't do.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

frazil said:


> what storm? weathers been beautiful around here. Though swine flu seems to have hit pretty hard. My family hasn't gotten, but we know several who have. Anyone else seeing it?


Ditto here. We've had 3 straight days in the mid-60's with sunshine. However that all ends today. It's supposed to start raining and get cold again. They are predicting that this weekend will be nice again...so hopefully I can get in some more golf.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

frazil said:


> what storm? weathers been beautiful around here. Though swine flu seems to have hit pretty hard. My family hasn't gotten, but we know several who have. Anyone else seeing it?


My SIL said her sister's 3 kids have it. They live in Marblehead, MA. Seems to be more prevelant on the news these days around here.


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2009)

We keep hearing reports of flu and they are saying in our state if you have the flu, it's swine flu. A couple of schools have closed for disinfection.

And the Winter Storm Watch is now a Winter Storm Warning...and Saturday it was in the 60s here, with yesterday being a balmy 50s. In fact, right now it's 46 and the sun isn't even up. That will all hit the fan around 9 tonight.


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2009)

my knee says it's coming!


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm hoping for three snow days in a row and then the weekend. It'd be a nice vacation.


----------



## cement (Oct 28, 2009)

well, I-80 is closed. I hope you picked up some tp, csb!


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2009)

work isn't closed! They are waiting for it to get worse. Usually this means I came in for a couple of hours like a chump.


----------



## cement (Oct 28, 2009)

hey, it could be worse! I get to go volunteer at the road closure gates if it gets any worse here!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

cement said:


> hey, it could be worse! I get to go volunteer at the road closure gates if it gets any worse here!


Compulsory philanthropy?


----------



## cement (Oct 28, 2009)

no, I'm just an idiot. I'm working on my script now:

------

Motorist: Is the road closed?

Me, standing behind a huge gate with the flashing lights and sign that says "road closed": Yes, the road's closed.

Motorist: When will it open?

Me: When it is safe to travel.

Motorist: I have snow tires! I'm a local! This is an Audi!!

Me: Go back to Denver sir.

-------

actually, we volunteer to keep the state patrol available for emergency response and to keep the plow drivers in the trucks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 28, 2009)

cement said:


> hey, it could be worse! I get to go volunteer at the road closure gates if it gets any worse here!


Definitely not something you see in the northeast. I always wanted to see one of those in action, except not really.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

I've always liked the "But I have four-wheel-drive" argument. Growing up on the farm, 4WD just meant I had to walk twice as far back to the shed for the tractor to drag my uncle's truck out of the muck.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's the difference between you and me.

Motorist: Is the road closed?

Me, standing behind a huge gate with the flashing lights and sign that says "road closed": Nope, we just needed a place to store our flashing lights and "road closed" signs, and this seemed like as good a place as any.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 28, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> I've always liked the "But I have four-wheel-drive" argument. Growing up on the farm, 4WD just meant I had to walk twice as far back to the shed for the tractor to drag my uncle's truck out of the muck.


We used to say 4WD just got you 100 yards further before you got stuck.


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2009)

Our field crews have to keep the roads closed. Something about patrol is only enforcement and the road closing is the DOT's decision.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 30, 2009)

What is all this talk of 'work closing'? I just had three days of drilling on the side of Aspen Mountain. And I'm the only one in the office today.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 30, 2009)

All day soaker here (i'll take it over your guys' snow though). Standing water in the backyard (haven't seen that before), and a small rivulet flowing pretty steady in our basement laundry room (i have seen this before). Nuts, i see a perf pipe project in my future &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> All day soaker here (i'll take it over your guys' snow though). Standing water in the backyard (haven't seen that before), and a small rivulet flowing pretty steady in our basement laundry room (i have seen this before). Nuts, i see a perf pipe project in my future &lt;_&lt;


Wow .. it has rained some here but I didn't think it was that bad! Then again, it seems that any bit of rain received in MI is near catastrophic. At least when you compare it to the rain in Florida that tends to be much heavier over a longer duration.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Nov 25, 2009)

Something to truly be thankful for today. From this morning's National Weather Service forecast:



> .SYNOPSIS...THE MARIANAS HAVE JUST DODGED A MAJOR BULLET. STY NIDA IS ABOUT
> 
> AS INTENSE AS A TYPHOON CAN GET...RECEIVING A 7.5 ON THE DVORAK
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 26, 2009)

Whoa, Dleg. Glad that missed y'all.

Today it is COLD here. Under 50 degrees. Brrr!


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2009)

That cracks me up...it's 62 here today and you'd think we were in a heat wave.

And congratulations on dodging the bullet Dleg!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 28, 2009)

Another beautiful and chilly (upper 50's, lower 60's) day here today. Hope my dad and I can finally finish replacing my car's timing belt today.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 28, 2009)

^ sounds like fun

28 here this a.m. - supposed to be sunny &amp; mid 40's today. Got inlaws today for thanksgiving dinner part 2, oh boy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> 28 here this a.m. - supposed to be sunny &amp; mid 40's today.


A little warmer over here in the middle of the state.  Nice and sunny though. 



error_matrix said:


> Got inlaws today for thanksgiving dinner part 2, oh boy


Oh my ...

I am heading out with mudpuppy and his gf tonight to E Lansing. I wonder what trouble I can get into .... :17:

JR


----------



## csb (Dec 9, 2009)

It's  cold!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2009)

csb said:


> It's  cold!


Concur. -12 F at the FLBuff fousehold this morning.


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2009)

Rain last night, mid 60's today!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

^and windy!


----------



## cement (Dec 9, 2009)

a balmy 5 degrees today, may break freezing on Friday!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2009)

cement said:


> a balmy 5 degrees today, may break freezing on Friday!


Heat wave! My wife doesn't get it, but in that weather, I shovel snow in a t-shirt.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 9, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > a balmy 5 degrees today, may break freezing on Friday!
> ...


Yep. My wife always laughs when I'm out shoveling the driveway in a hoodie, shorts and sneakers when it's 30 degrees.

Granted, this morning was f'ing cold. When I started the car, the thermometer said -8. It's cold enough you can't breath through your mouth because your throat freezes, but you can't breath through your nose because your snot freezes. When your snot freezes, it makes your eyes water, but because it's so cold your tears try to freeze after you blink.

At least it's a dry heat, right?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

cement said:


> a balmy 5 degrees today, may break freezing on Friday!


Uh, 5 &lt; 32 isn't it? Or did you mean break freezing on the positive side?


----------



## cement (Dec 9, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


OMG! what is that big yellow thing in the sky? and the roads are melting!!!


----------



## MonteBiker (Dec 9, 2009)

They are saying that a possible tornado damaged a house a mile or so down the street from mine a few hours ago... Should be interesting to see how my neighborhood fared... Now it is all bright and sunny out again! What a day.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 9, 2009)

cement said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


Except when I left for work that damn yellow thing in the sky was still asleep (stupid non-daylight savings).

There's something that always seems unusual about having snow melting when the air temp is 10 degrees.

I have to laugh at the crazy out-of-state people who sun-burn themselves when skiing on a day like today. "But it's winter time and it's too cold to sun-burn."


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...


"And it was cloudy out."


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 10, 2009)

Well the great big scary blizzard of '09 was not so much - prob about 4" here. Just a winter storm not even as bad as previous week. Least its not that heavy gloppy crap. I think south MI got worse off...Wonder how our resident Flo-ridas are surviving winter's debut...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

^He's evidently been screaming like a little girl. Check the "Sometimes you've gotta scream" thread.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 8, 2010)

It's cold and icy here today. I made it into the office (the interstates are fine) but the surface streets are nothing but ice. My office is at the top of a hill, many people have tried and failed to summit it. I didn't even bother. I parked in the lot of an office complex at the bottom of the hill and walked the rest of the way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2010)

We're getting a little dusting today, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Capt can probably attest to this but they were projecting a dusting in Columbia, SC last night. I'm sure all the stores are sold out of bread, milk, and water.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Believe it or not, the run on the stores didn't happen.

Neither did the snow.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 8, 2010)

If it had just been snow it would have been fine, but it ended up being mostly sleet and rain last night, which froze overnight, so everything around here is covered in ice now. It's not supposed to get above freezing today, so we are pretty much going to be an ice rink most of the weekend it seems.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> If it had just been snow it would have been fine, but it ended up being mostly sleet and rain last night, which froze overnight, so everything around here is covered in ice now. It's not supposed to get above freezing today, so we are pretty much going to be an ice rink most of the weekend it seems.



So the ATL is all sold out of bread, milk, and bottled water?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > If it had just been snow it would have been fine, but it ended up being mostly sleet and rain last night, which froze overnight, so everything around here is covered in ice now. It's not supposed to get above freezing today, so we are pretty much going to be an ice rink most of the weekend it seems.
> ...


probably


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

damn we are supposed to have the pinewood derby tomorrow  I hate having to decide if its cancelled or not...


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Cold.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 9, 2010)

Supe said:


> Cold.


YES.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 9, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> damn we are supposed to have the pinewood derby tomorrow  I hate having to decide if its cancelled or not...


You guys hold your pinewood derby outside? We haven't even received our kits yet. The council meet is not until March.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> If it had just been snow it would have been fine, but it ended up being mostly sleet and rain last night, which froze overnight, so everything around here is covered in ice now. It's not supposed to get above freezing today, so we are pretty much going to be an ice rink most of the weekend it seems.


That's the condition that causes the most problems, IMHO. I would rather that it would stay in the 20s and snowing rather than fluctuating around 32 and allowing for the thaw and re-freeze effect.

Mudpuppy was driving me home one time and the road was so iced over that he ended up missing the driveway to my apartment by nearly 100-ft. :true:

Becareful - not fun weather!

It is pretty chilly here - right now it is 6F (withouth wind chill).






JR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a balmy 3F here with an overnight low of -2 predicted. Al Gore can kiss my lily white frozen a$$!


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 9, 2010)

15 here - though the Lake giveth us lake effect snow, it also giveth us milder temps - all hail the Lake!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

^I thought you relocated. Didn't move inland eh?


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 10, 2010)

no we did, bout 25 mi+- inland as the crow flies. Fortunately, we're on the eastern fringe of lake effect snow, so we catch a break from lakeshore accumulation levels, while still being slightly milder in temp than central areas.

Being over in Detroit on the 3rd, they scarcely had snow on the ground. Even Lansing area was pretty sparse that weekend. different i'm sure after this latest snow event


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm just glad I'm not working where I was a few years ago. The SE corner of the lake had 2+ feet of snow Tuesday. That would have been a friggin nightmare living out of a hotel room.


----------



## frazil (Jan 10, 2010)

brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

Not only cold but woke up to the power being out. Nice.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2010)

Scorching 33 degres here in my FL side.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2010)

just went for a hike for a couple hours, the wind chill is around 10 or so. I got me some rosey cheeks right now.

I love smartwool by the way.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

^ yep. freakin' cold. good day to stay inside watch football and drink beer.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 10, 2010)

man - two sunny days in a row! Blue skies yet again, about 27 today (bout like Florida :lmao: )

neighbor kids have one hell of a sled run/jump built off their backyard deck


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> ^ yep. freakin' cold. good day to stay inside watch football and drink beer.


Beer, yes.

Football, no.

FUCK.

They sucked early and often.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> They sucked early and often.


Who is "they"?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

^unfortunately the reference is to the Pats today, who got pounded by the Ravens in the first quarter. It was pretty much downhill from there.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> neighbor kids have one hell of a sled run/jump built off their backyard deck


Did they let you play on it?


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> ^unfortunately the reference is to the Pats today, who got pounded by the Ravens in the first quarter on the first play from scrimmage. It was pretty much downhill from there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2010)

The collective asshole of New England was pretty well puckered by about 1:15 yesterday. They were totally inept yesterday. And of course, I missed the only competitive game of the weekend between GB and Arizona.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently, my new motor which has been sitting around for roughly a year, tipped every which way, etc, still had some water sitting in the bottom of the block. Thanks to the freezing temperatures, that water expanded and pushed out a freeze plug. My brand spankin new, never fired by me motor is probably cracked to smithereens internally. There's a lovely $4k expenditure, just as I was finally getting things finished up.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

That sucks man.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> That sucks man.



Yes. Partner that with me getting sick after a friend's birthday party, and this was not a very good weekend for me. I can't wait for Spring.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Is that what the freeze plugs are for? So they pop before you start cracking thing?

Hope it's not too badly damaged. That definitely sucks.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Is that what the freeze plugs are for? So they pop before you start cracking thing?
> Hope it's not too badly damaged. That definitely sucks.



Freeze plugs are actually a bit misleading. They should be more appropriately called "core plugs." The only reason they were there was for letting sand drain out after the casting process. My last motor had the freeze plugs pop out, and there was a crack along the entire length of the block beneath the passenger side head.

When I broke the icicle off where it was, some fresh water came out, so I'm hoping that not everything in there was frozen solid. It's also an aftermarket block with a much heavier casting, so maybe I got lucky this once. I never in a million years would have had any reason to expect that there was water still in that thing, so that's what really baffles me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks man.
> ...



At least junior was away so you could rest. I had a weekend with 30 people in my house for little miss Chucktown's 2nd birthday. It was too cold to go outside so all 30 people were crammed into my 1600 square foot townhouse.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> At least junior was away so you could rest. I had a weekend with 30 people in my house for little miss Chucktown's 2nd birthday. It was too cold to go outside so all 30 people were crammed into my 1600 square foot townhouse.


How does a 2 year old know 30 people well enough to have them at her birthday party?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > At least junior was away so you could rest. I had a weekend with 30 people in my house for little miss Chucktown's 2nd birthday. It was too cold to go outside so all 30 people were crammed into my 1600 square foot townhouse.
> ...


We have a ton of family close by. We even axed a few people off the list that we probably should have invited. So basically, any get together that we have, the minimum attendance is 20, the max is somewhere over 45 (I think that's what we had for her baptism).


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


I've always had a very small family, so any time I've had to attend get togethers for the family of whoever I'm dating (MIAF has a big family with tons of kids, and I've dated some very traditional Italian girls, too...), it's complete and utter chaos. I don't know how people handle that without some valium and a CAB.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...



You grit your teeth and smile, then consume adult beverages afterwards.

One thing I don't like about the holidays with my wife's extended family in Manning, SC is that they are Southern Baptist tee-totalers, i.e. you better not drink in front of them lest you are relegated to eating with the dogs outside.

Now my family on the other hand, bloody marys are a requisite before noon.

For all that chaos, you need a little self medication.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow. Freezing temps are wreaking havoc with City of Jackson's old water system. They have upwards of 100 water main breaks. The city schools are all closed. Businesses have brought in portable toilets for workers. Neighboring cities (including our city) have sent crews in to help.

Gov. Barbour declared a state of emergency in the capitol city yesterday due to the water crisis.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Wow. Freezing temps are wreaking havoc with City of Jackson's old water system. They have upwards of 100 water main breaks. The city schools are all closed. Businesses have brought in portable toilets for workers. Neighboring cities (including our city) have sent crews in to help.
> Gov. Barbour declared a state of emergency in the capitol city yesterday due to the water crisis.


Are they still using the old clay pipes? Or is there just that much frost action?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Freezing temps are wreaking havoc with City of Jackson's old water system. They have upwards of 100 water main breaks. The city schools are all closed. Businesses have brought in portable toilets for workers. Neighboring cities (including our city) have sent crews in to help.
> ...



I didn't think they ever used VCP for water distribution. I thought it was only used for wastewater collection?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fluvial said:
> ...


Right after I hit submit, I did a facepalm. I believe you are right, Chuck.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Wow. Freezing temps are wreaking havoc with City of Jackson's old water system. They have upwards of 100 water main breaks. The city schools are all closed. Businesses have brought in portable toilets for workers. Neighboring cities (including our city) have sent crews in to help.
> Gov. Barbour declared a state of emergency in the capitol city yesterday due to the water crisis.


My son's pre-school had their sprinkler system freeze and break last weekend, which means I work from home most of this week.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think it's the pipe material so much as it is the age. I understand that many of the mains are 100 years old.

I just heard that the MDOT office is shut down. The Capitol hasn't got any water either.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

One of my favorites from the City of Atlanta was when it was 40 degrees and they had a water main break on a 36" pipe. The dipshits from the water department were on the news telling everyone it was from the cold weather. Apparently 36" water mains freeze at 40 in Atlanta.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

but with the windchill...... :0

but serioulsy this shit is getting old! I know we have been spoiled for the last few winters but just... damn... its f'n cold, high today was upper 30's but being in the teens at night aint what the south is about..

at least I can put the boat back in the water come April (hopefully)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

We had some warm air blow in here today. Didn't make it to ground level though. 19 deg. F on the ground when I took off this morning. Air temp of just over 40 F at 2500 ft and just under 50 F at 6000. Under normal conditions, the temperature drops by 4 deg for every 1000 ft you climb.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> but with the windchill...... :0
> but serioulsy this shit is getting old! I know we have been spoiled for the last few winters but just... damn... its f'n cold, high today was upper 30's but being in the teens at night aint what the south is about..
> 
> at least I can put the boat back in the water come April (hopefully)


:violin:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 14, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> but with the windchill...... :0
> but serioulsy this shit is getting old! I know we have been spoiled for the last few winters but just... damn... its f'n cold, high today was upper 30's but being in the teens at night aint what the south is about..
> 
> at least I can put the boat back in the water come April (hopefully)


Just went outside, it's incredible how warm 46 degrees can feel when it's hardly been above freezing for the past few weeks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> but with the windchill...... :0
> but serioulsy this shit is getting old! I know we have been spoiled for the last few winters but just... damn... its f'n cold, high today was upper 30's but being in the teens at night aint what the south is about..
> 
> at least I can put the boat back in the water come April (hopefully)


upper 30's...some Illinoisians will break out the shorts and sandals (with socks of course) for that.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2010)

but as yankees they are deserving of the cold, after all they gave us Barak Obama.....

I am hoping in less than month we will have an early spring day back in the 60's this weather is just f'd.. 26 inches of rain, then 9 degrees in the friggin south? I call Bullshit!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I've got a tee time for 12:46 on Saturday.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> but as yankees they are deserving of the cold, after all they gave us Barak Obama.....
> I am hoping in less than month we will have an early spring day back in the 60's this weather is just f'd.. 26 inches of rain, then 9 degrees in the friggin south? I call Bullshit!



Climate change RW. Where have you been?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeeha! I can finally turn off the outside spigots tonight! After two weeks of nonstop drizzling, my water bill should be interesting.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm finally taking my plants out of the shed and turning off the 75 watt light bulb that's been keeping it above freezing for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> One of my favorites from the City of Atlanta was when it was 40 degrees and they had a water main break on a 36" pipe. The dipshits from the water department were on the news telling everyone it was from the cold weather. Apparently 36" water mains freeze at 40 in Atlanta.




You don't know the guy wasn't correct! HELL could have frozen over, and it's freezing the ground from below!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 26, 2010)

We had about a half inch of snow last night, and some sub-freezing temps that the weather guessers didn't see coming. No salt trucks were sent out, so the roads were slicker than owl shit. There were people in the ditch all over the place, and there were several school bus accidents this morning. I love seeing SUVs and Jeeps in the ditch because the retards think that 4WD keeps them from sliding on black ice.


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like we're in for a blow...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like the Northeast is going to get plastered with the white stuff...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2010)

So I'm guessing owl shit is slick? I wouldn't know.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> So I'm guessing owl shit is slick? I wouldn't know.


Would you have preferred "slicker than snot on a doorknob"?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually, the slicker than owl shit is much funnier. I might have to start using that one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2010)

PE-ness said:


> Looks like we're in for a blow...





Dleg said:


> Looks like the Northeast is going to get plastered with the white stuff...


I wonder if it will stick.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2010)

According to the news this morning, we're only supposed to get ~1/2 in. but it's coming as a squall, Thursday night during the end of the day commute.


----------



## testee (Jan 27, 2010)

looking at that radar, you might be surprised.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2010)

They are calling for 3-5" tomorrow night. That should make my first commute from the new house adventurous.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> They are calling for 3-5" tomorrow night. That should make my first commute from the new house adventurous.


In other words, a dusting.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > They are calling for 3-5" tomorrow night. That should make my first commute from the new house adventurous.
> ...


When they predict anywhere near the 6" mark, we'll either get a dusting or a couple of feet. Those seem to be the only two options for snow in Louisville.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2010)

PE-ness said:


>


I'd guess the "couple of feet" with this guy^^.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> According to the news this morning, we're only supposed to get ~1/2 in. but it's coming as a squall, Thursday night during the end of the day commute.


These guys hit it dead nutz on. Consistent with my luck I was in a blizzard as I left the building to go to my car. By the time I'd cleared the 1/2 in. off the car (10-15 minutes) it stopped snowing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2010)

^I was on Rt. 9 heading through Westborough at about 5:30 when all of a sudden it was a near whiteout. 15 minutes later it was fine. Go figure.

Nothing like an unexpected batch of the white stuff.


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

My back yard is waist deep in snow. I live just north of Baltimore. Wow, most snow I've ever experienced in the east coast.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 12, 2010)

They're calling for 3 inches of snow on the coast tonight. Time to go stock up on bread and milk.


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

I stocked up on gin. I had an open liquor store and chinese restaurant within walking distance. I was good for the week. Back at work today. My work was closed Monday, Wednesday and Thursday.

I ran out of entertainment by thursday afternoon. I had watched everything on my dvr.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Strange weather indeed. As far as snowfall is concerned, I believe we're just below average. Lots of ranting and raving about the big storm on Wednesday and we got barely an inch in Boston. If you only had some hills in the mid-atlantic you could make some money opening a ski area.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2010)

We joked about that all morning at work yesterday. Asking coworkers with mock concern if they dug themselves out ok and what they'll tell their grandkids one day about the Blizzard of '10.

Supposed to be mild here this weekend. Good for a hike!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm already tired of shoveling loads of global warming off of my driveway, and they are predicting another 3 inches this weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 12, 2010)

We're supposed to get 1-3" tonight. I'm stocking up on beer and filet mignon.


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

It is very strange this year. Baltimore was crippled this week. Even the snow removal vehicles were called in on Wednesday because the white out conditions were so bad. I still can't believe it. The snow is above by dogs head and he is a bullmastiff.


----------



## MonteBiker (Feb 12, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> It is very strange this year. Baltimore was crippled this week. Even the snow removal vehicles were called in on Wednesday because the white out conditions were so bad. I still can't believe it. The snow is above by dogs head and he is a bullmastiff.


Hope they get the snow removal vehicles out to you soon. My sister lives in Bel Air, MD and works in Baltimore and I have been seeing the pictures of them digging out. Some of those pictures are showing the snow up to the top of my nephew's head. Stay warm!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

I was tempted to put this in the Who Dat! thread since it seems to have turned to a weather discussion, but this seemed like the more more appropriate spot for it.

I thought this was pretty cool

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/news/2010-...gle+Feedfetcher


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

They allowed the trucks back on the road thursday. Right now the main roads are fine but there are some backroads that are still unplowed. I was able to make it in to work fine this morning.


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I was tempted to put this in the Who Dat! thread since it seems to have turned to a weather discussion, but this seemed like the more more appropriate spot for it.
> I thought this was pretty cool
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/weather/news/2010-...gle+Feedfetcher



How about Hawaii? Do they have mountains high enough for snow there?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I was tempted to put this in the Who Dat! thread since it seems to have turned to a weather discussion, but this seemed like the more more appropriate spot for it.
> ...


yes.

Mauna Loa has a permanent snow cap.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauna_Loa


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 12, 2010)

We have a hiking trip planned in North GA. We are leaving in a couple hours to drive there from Florida. I'm starting to think it may be a bad idea considering they cancelled all these flights to Atlanta today. Hoping the worst will be past by the time we get there tonight.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2010)

You know, if you're wondering about hiking in the snow, they do make these things called snowshoes...

Shit, you can have my pair, for all the good they're doing me this year.

I wonder if the canoe rental place is open this weekend. Maybe I can buy propane for the grill while I'm at it.

I @*$%ing hate this winter so far.


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2010)

Got 3 to 4 inches last night, they called for a "trace to 2".

Naturally, the site is covered in snow and ice, but they made us come in anyways...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2010)

Snow in Atlanta. They called for 1-3 inches, we got 4.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 13, 2010)

Snow in Charleston as well. They called for 1" on the beaches, and 3" inland. We ended up with about 2".


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 16, 2010)

They called for 1-3" in Columbia, and we got 7.5".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 16, 2010)

They were saying maybe 6+" here, and all we got was a freakin' dusting. ARGH.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 16, 2010)

The nice thing was that it was actually snow, not ice like we usually get. You could walk and drive without risking life and limb. Plus, it all melted pretty quickly.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 16, 2010)

We got about 6" yesterday, then between when I finished shoveling the driveway (about 6 pm) and 7 am this morning, we got another inch. They are calling for flurries all day today, so that could add another half to an inch. This is all added to the 6-8" we already had on the ground. The mayor said yesterday that this is our 7th snow event of the season...we usually have 2 or 3 measurable snows per year.


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The nice thing was that it was actually snow, not ice like we usually get. You could walk and drive without risking life and limb. Plus, it all melted pretty quickly.



They plowed around me, but managed to bring it down to about 1/2" thickness left on the roads. Of course, everything iced over completely by morning and made for quite the treacherous commute.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 16, 2010)

It's freaking cold enough to snow here!


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 22, 2010)

Got to be over 80 degrees in South Texas yesterday..had a beautiful round of golf. Well the weather was beautiful...the golf, not so much.


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2010)

Rain today, and lots of it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Over a foot of snow at my house over the weekend, over 2' on mountain! Finally, after a long, snowless winter, we get slammed. Wait till next week...I'll be complaining then, but for now, :bio:


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 8, 2010)

Just started raining here. Hopefully it'll wash some of this dang pollen off. I thought my car was black, but the past week it's been yellow.


----------



## Supe (Apr 8, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Just started raining here. Hopefully it'll wash some of this dang pollen off. I thought my car was black, but the past week it's been yellow.



Thank God. Maybe this will offer about 5 minutes of allergy relief for me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2010)

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Just started raining here. Hopefully it'll wash some of this dang pollen off. I thought my car was black, but the past week it's been yellow.
> ...


hey at least you can take something for your allergies.


----------



## Supe (Apr 8, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


It's a no win for the allergies for me. Benadryl works for my nose and eyes, but doesn't do anything for my asthma. I have to take 2 or 3 of them at a time to work, then I'm drowsy/groggy for the rest of the day. If I take nothing, them I'm a crying, booger-nosed ball of mucus all day. Granted, it probably won't make a difference right now with the sinus, ear, and eye infection.

P.S. - I also drive a black car. Well, it used to be.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you tried Zrytec or Claritin? I'm taking Zrytec now (the Costco brand) and it has worked great.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 8, 2010)

Zyrtec is great, I also recommend Nasonex (although you need an Rx for that).


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've tried zyrtec, like benadryl it doesn't work for me. When I could take allergy meds, Claritin works like a charm, but i buy the sam's club version cuz I can get like 300 pills for $17.

not a huge fan of nasal sprays, tried that route as a teenager.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 8, 2010)

I just use the nasal sprays for the bad days (woodworking in the garage, when I mow the lawn, etc.), then use both the zyrtec and the spray for the really, really bad days.

Nothing else works for me. Benedryl makes me feel hungover, and the others don't seem to be strong enough for me to notice a difference. The one thing that has helped alot (recommended by my allergist) is to be proactive with the treatment, not reactive. If I take a zyrtec or a shot of the nasal spray before I mow the lawn I have no issues, but if I take it afterwards it takes several hours to get back to at least comfortable. When I visit my parents house, their cats give me the worst allergy problems (and I have 2 cats of my own). If I don't take a zyrtec before I get there and each morning I'm there, I will feel like I have a full-blown sinus infection for at least 3 days after I get back.

I have started seeing ads for this new treatment called the BAX-3000. According to what I've found, this treatment basically "re-wires" your brain into thinking that allergens are no-longer an irritant. The one big downside I saw is that they can only treat 1 specific allergy at a time (i.e. grass pollen). You have to come back for separate treatments for each allergy you have. According to the skin test, I'm allergic to just about everything except food allergies which means I would need at least 2 dozen treatments to get them all (even in Denver with a relatively short growing season, my allergies kick in early Feb and continue through Oct).


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I just use the nasal sprays for the bad days (woodworking in the garage, when I mow the lawn, etc.), then use both the zyrtec and the spray for the really, really bad days.
> Nothing else works for me. Benedryl makes me feel hungover, and the others don't seem to be strong enough for me to notice a difference. The one thing that has helped alot (recommended by my allergist) is to be proactive with the treatment, not reactive. If I take a zyrtec or a shot of the nasal spray before I mow the lawn I have no issues, but if I take it afterwards it takes several hours to get back to at least comfortable. When I visit my parents house, their cats give me the worst allergy problems (and I have 2 cats of my own). If I don't take a zyrtec before I get there and each morning I'm there, I will feel like I have a full-blown sinus infection for at least 3 days after I get back.
> 
> I have started seeing ads for this new treatment called the BAX-3000. According to what I've found, this treatment basically "re-wires" your brain into thinking that allergens are no-longer an irritant. The one big downside I saw is that they can only treat 1 specific allergy at a time (i.e. grass pollen). You have to come back for separate treatments for each allergy you have. According to the skin test, I'm allergic to just about everything except food allergies which means I would need at least 2 dozen treatments to get them all (even in Denver with a relatively short growing season, my allergies kick in early Feb and continue through Oct).


I was always proactive in allergy meds, March through the first heavy frost it is a daily thing. For really bad days I take a Unisom, must be brand name and have to have a good 8hrs since it is a sleeping pill.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 8, 2010)

It's 62 and mostly sunny with a light breeze here. It's my perfect weather. Too bad I'm stuck in a class until 10 PM tonight.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> It's 62 and mostly sunny with a light breeze here. It's my perfect weather. Too bad I'm stuck in a class until 10 PM tonight.


you suck. we had 85 degrees two days ago and today is a high of like 52, with a freezing warning for this evening.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 8, 2010)

We won't see 80 degrees for another couple of weeks. I'm just happy the highs are over 60.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > It's 62 and mostly sunny with a light breeze here. It's my perfect weather. Too bad I'm stuck in a class until 10 PM tonight.
> ...


Well it's rainy here today, which is the last thing this area needs right now. Thanks for sending the weather east. Way to spred the misery. You're the one that sucks.

Just need it to dry out by 7 or 8 tomorrow so I can get my bike ride in. Otherwise, you're toast.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


glad i could help


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, you're such a good friend.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 9, 2010)

I just got back from the doctor. I have another freaking ear infection. I think it's due to pollen/allergies (which have never bothered me before). She gave me a high dose antibiotic (for the ear infection) and Fluticasone Propionate nasal spray which is a steroid which will hopefully reduce the swelling in my inner ear. I hope I'm feeling good enough to take the boat out tomorrow. I promised mini Chuck and little miss Chuck that we'd go out on the harbor tomorrow.


----------



## frazil (Apr 9, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


I'm loving this rain. I just completely regraded/seeded/fertilized my lawn last weekend and now I have to stay off it and water it for a month. This rain is perfect timing.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2010)

61 degrees, severe clear. I love Colorado.


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I just got back from the doctor. I have another freaking ear infection. I think it's due to pollen/allergies (which have never bothered me before). She gave me a high dose antibiotic (for the ear infection) and Fluticasone Propionate nasal spray which is a steroid which will hopefully reduce the swelling in my inner ear. I hope I'm feeling good enough to take the boat out tomorrow. I promised mini Chuck and little miss Chuck that we'd go out on the harbor tomorrow.


Good luck with that. My ear doesn't hurt today thankfully, but the sinuses sure as hell do. I did a Sinus Rinse this morning (aka, the pressure-fed nose douche), and what came out of my mouth/other nostril was absolutely abhorrent. This is, by far, the worst sinus infection I've ever had. I'm glad that the eye goop has diminished somewhat as well.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2010)

^



Transpo_Girl said:


> thats hot


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Transpo_Girl said:
> ...


Isn't it? I'm amazed that the drain in my sink isn't completely plugged to be quite honest.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 9, 2010)

Has it turned your 26 year old nymphomaniac off?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 9, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Has it turned your 26 year old nymphomaniac off?


I'm pretty sure if he wore your purple dress it would, though.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Has it turned your 26 year old nymphomaniac off?
> ...


I thought he looked pretty. The matching bow was a nice touch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2010)

going from mid 80s and rainy to mid80's and rainy at our vacation destination next week...what fun


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 3, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> going from mid 80s and rainy to mid80's and rainy at our vacation destination next week...what fun



where the vacation?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 4, 2010)

We're in the midst of a major drought. All of our grass is brown and crunchy, and there are brush fires around the island almost every day. The utility has finally started conservation measures - we're all groundwater here - and the water at our house is coming a trickle now. Showers are virtually impossible - have to trickle into a bucket and then use a rag and cup to shower.

1 more month until the rainy season starts, but the NWS says that may be delayed another month due to the post-El Nino conditions that are setting in.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 4, 2010)

Aren't you guys surrounded by water? Can saltwater be used for non-potable purposes (flushing toilets, irrigation, etc.)?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 4, 2010)

Saltwater could be used for those purposes, but it would require a dual water distribution system which would cost a fortune to build and maintain, and it would create a cross-connection nightmare. Not to mention the effect it may have on the ability of the sewage treatment system to work - that's a biological process and I'm not sure what the effect of high salinity would be.

I don't think salt water can be used for irrigation - will kill most plants and trash the soil, and mess up the groundwater system - on an island like this (and many others), fresh groundwater floats on top of the denser seawater in what's called a "lens" (Ghyben-Herzberg Lens). It's a pretty precarious balance, and even over-pumping a well can disrupt the lens in a local area for years. Dumping seawater in from above, thorugh irrigation or even de-salinization waste, does the same thing or worse.

De-salination on the other hand is god-awful expensive at the public water supply level. We all drink de-sal'ed bottled water here already, produced from moderate salinity groundwater. Because water from the lens system is not really fresh - it still has ~500 ppm chlorides, at best, which makes it taste like crap. Desalinizing moderately saline groundwater is economical at a bottled-water scale. Dealinizing seawater is extremely energy intensive - most of the big hotel resorts here do that.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 4, 2010)

This is why I'm not an enviro engineer. Please ignore the circuit junkie. As you were.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 7, 2010)

Dleg said:


> We're in the midst of a major drought. All of our grass is brown and crunchy, and there are brush fires around the island almost every day. The utility has finally started conservation measures - we're all groundwater here - and the water at our house is coming a trickle now. Showers are virtually impossible - have to trickle into a bucket and then use a rag and cup to shower.
> 1 more month until the rainy season starts, but the NWS says that may be delayed another month due to the post-El Nino conditions that are setting in.


Sounds like an excuse for the wife to provide you with a sponge-bath. :dancingnaughty:



wilheldp_PE said:


> This is why I'm not an enviro engineer. Please ignore the circuit junkie. As you were.


Did you post something? j/k


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 7, 2010)

Everyday for the past week, we have quoted Robin Williams from Good Morning Vietnam in our house at least once. "How hot is it?" I am dreading the summer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2010)

It's muuuuuch cooler and drier than it was here last week. Mid 80s described the temperature and the relative humidity. When we move next year, I won't complain if its somewhere with low humidity.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > We're in the midst of a major drought. All of our grass is brown and crunchy, and there are brush fires around the island almost every day. The utility has finally started conservation measures - we're all groundwater here - and the water at our house is coming a trickle now. Showers are virtually impossible - have to trickle into a bucket and then use a rag and cup to shower.
> ...


If this morning was any indication..... the water pressure was so low it wouldn't come out of the shower at height. I have to crouch in the tub and use the handset to trickle the water over me for a shower. Took freaking forever.....

And to add insult to injury, the utility came by and disconnected the streetlight outside our house to, presumably, save money. Now our street is very dark. Great for stargazing, though.


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2010)

Going to be a hot one today. Had just enough rain to not cool things off yesterday, and it's already like a sauna. Was 72° at 6:00 am here today...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 14, 2010)

It is June, right? 32 degrees and rainy/snow mix at the top of my charity bike ride in Denver on Saturday. This weather teh sux.


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2010)

94 here right now and a sauna out there. Feels much worse than 94. Doing my best to stay indoors as much as possible today!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2010)

we have had a lot of big storms lately, more than usual. thunder that shakes the house. had really big thunder this morning, woke me up from a dead sleep. thought it was earthquake at first.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 22, 2010)

We had some thunder this morning, too, and at least an inch of rain over the past three days. Our drought appears to be ending!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 23, 2010)

Must be nice.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 23, 2010)

Hot as a mofo here, and will continue to be hot as a mofo as far as they forecasted.


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2010)

X2. Cracked 100 yesterday and humid. I looked like an heirloom tomato when I got back in the office.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 23, 2010)

Nothing below 90 degrees air temp, and 100 degrees heat index, this week. I have my first golf tournament of the year this weekend...that's going to be miserable.


----------



## cement (Jun 23, 2010)

engineergurl said:


> Everyday for the past week, we have quoted Robin Williams from Good Morning Vietnam in our house at least once. "How hot is it?" I am dreading the summer.


my daughter glissading on our father's day hike:

how about them rockies?


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2010)

^ nothing better!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 24, 2010)

Mrs. Chucktown and I went to the beach yesterday for a few hours. It was great. Probably 90 with a good 10 to 15 kt sea breeze.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2010)

99 and feels like 104 in my town right now. Stick a fork in me, I'm cooked.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Opened the pool this weekend. It was great to escape the summer heat.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 6, 2010)

Day number three of 100 degrees! This is odd for PA, but I am not complaining (until I get my electric bill).


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 6, 2010)

Hot and sunny all long weekend down on Cape Cod. The water was refreshing.

Back in town and thank goodness the AC is working in the office. It's supposed ot hot and humid through to the weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm..AC in the office seems a might iffy today. It'll probably break again since we're in for another week or two near 100.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2010)

Heat index is 105 per the weather channel right now. This shouldn't happen in Massachusetts! I went out at lunch time and my steering wheel was too hot to hold!

I only like global warming in February.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ...out at lunch time and my steering wheel was too hot to hold!


The lyrics are

too hot to handle,

too cold to hold,

you call the Ghostbusters,

and they're in control.

Close, though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2010)

more rain... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2010)

Send some our way, my lawn is crunchy.


----------



## Supe (Jul 20, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Send some our way, my lawn is crunchy.



No way. I haven't had to mow in about a month!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] it's hot.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 20, 2010)

Seriously.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 20, 2010)

It's climate change.

No... wait... it's SUMMER! :lmao:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2010)

its been raining so much we are going to have to drain out pool a bit so the filter can actually operate.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2010)

87 with a heat index of 102. gotta love it


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2010)

So.... humid....

I'm soaked through right now, and you can see where my forearms have been on my desk.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 25, 2010)

SNOW!

That is all.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2010)

I mowed the yard Saturday. much nicer to mow at 60 degrees than 100. didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> SNOW!
> That is all.


So jealous!!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> SNOW!
> That is all.


**** YOU!

87 today and humid as a lake. :madgo:


----------



## Bean PE (Oct 26, 2010)

Brrrrrr. Friggin' project should've been done months ago, standing out in this cold wind is less than pleasant. At least ski season is here.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2010)

Weather's nice here in the far western pacific. We had a presentation from a climatologist recently who said that all the recent global climate models are now confirming what we are seeing here with respect to global warming: it is NOT causing more tropical cyclones (hurricanes, typhoons). Rather, the changing temperatures have resulted in a situation where it is much harder for storms to form up, and the last several years seem to be following this trend. This year the Pacific is in an all-time record for least number of tropical cyclones.

This may or may not apply to the Atlantic; I can't remember what he said (all I cared about was my neighborhood). But the interesting thing he told is is how urgently "some" climatologists are suppressing this info, not because it goes against the notion that the earth is warming, which it is, but because it goes against their earlier predictions of what that might mean, and they are terrified of losing public support on the now-proven incorrectness of the predictions that storms would become more frequent and stronger.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 26, 2010)

Climatologists are a bunch of jerk wads anyways. After Katrina, it was all, "Storms are going to get worse!", "There will be many more storms next year!", and "Prepare for 538 named storms next year!". Just looking for funding... which we know how that played out.

****ers.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 28, 2010)

^That's exactly what this guy is saying - "those" guys don't want the word to get out that their predictions were wrong.

It's not that the earth isn't warming - the data showing that it is is incontrovertible (unless you're a liberal arts major working for Fox news). It's just that these guys can't predict what that means for us worth shit. Sea level rise aside. Climate - ???? very difficult to predict. In this case, for the western Pacific at least, it is turning out to suppress hurricane formation.

(which for us is both a good and a bad thing - but that's another story. I'm just happy my roof will be at a little less risk)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow it's cold this morning. 12 degrees at my house at 6 AM. It is supposed to to be sunny and warm into the 50s today.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2010)

Interesting discussion of the current trend in tropical cyclones throughout the world, and the all-time record low activity here in the Pacific:

(this is from the November Pacific ENSO Update bulletin, a multi-agency product)



> Tropical cyclone activity is normally reduced in the year that follows El Niño, and 2010 was no exception. The extreme reduction ofthe inactivity, however, was unusual, and follows a string of recent years (e.g., 2007 and 2008) with low activity. A recent posting
> 
> (October 10, 2010) by Ryan Maue (http://www.coaps.fsu.edu/~maue/tropical/) details the unusual lack of global TC activity:
> 
> ...


It also had this interesting little bit of trivia related to the long spell of good weather we have had, which I had not heard of:



> On Guam, there have been twodeaths this year from trees falling on people during fair
> 
> weather. This is a sad irony, as during the active tropical
> 
> ...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 22, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> SNOW!
> That is all.


Repeat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 22, 2010)

unseasonablely warm today with a high of 70...by Friday High of 40.


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2010)

Cloudy, but still nice. Was getting hot in a sweatshirt!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 22, 2010)

72 degrees today, and 76 tomorrow. Quite nice...we've had the house open all weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2010)

In the mid 40s here today, but cloudy, windy, and raw.

Yesterday was colder but felt nicer as it was sunny.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2010)

80 and cloudy today.

81 and rainy tomorrow.

That's Christmas weather, not Thanksgiving weather!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> 80 and cloudy today.
> 81 and rainy tomorrow.
> 
> That's Christmas weather, not Thanksgiving weather!


too cold?!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 23, 2010)

No, Thanksgiving is typically cool and overcast (gray) or rainy. Just nasty.

Christmas is typically warm and cloudy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 23, 2010)

Clear, 6 degrees this morning. Supposed to snow this afternoon. Great weather to start the ski season!


----------



## Sschell (Nov 23, 2010)

yesterday when I got into work my office was a nice chilly 57 degrees.... I left the heater on last night, to keep the office around 62, that worked well. Now I have the heater blasting in here.... so I can't leave my office for fear of freezing to death.


----------



## Sschell (Nov 23, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Clear, 6 degrees this morning. Supposed to snow this afternoon. Great weather to start the ski season!



just reserverd my room for my ski trip this season! can't wait!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 23, 2010)

It was 72 degrees yesterday. It rained last night, and is forecast to rain for the next 3 days. On Friday, the high is supposed to be 35. Good thing I did all my outside work in the last 2 days.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2010)

It's supposed to get into the low 60s here today. I've got short sleeves on at the office.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 23, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Clear, 6 degrees this morning. Supposed to snow this afternoon.


[SIZE=36pt]F THAT![/SIZE] :rotflmao:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally getting some good December snow here. Hopefully I'll have to crank up the ol' snowblower tomorrow!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 10, 2011)

-2 degrees this morning, with 6-8 inches of snow this morning!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> -2 degrees this morning, with 6-8 inches of snow this morning!


You live there...why????


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 10, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > -2 degrees this morning, with 6-8 inches of snow this morning!
> ...


To quote the great Lloyd Christmas: "A place where the beer flows like wine. Where beautiful women instinctively flock like the salmon of Capistrano. I'm talking about a little place called Aspen."

Plus, the skiing in winter is bitchin', and the cycling in summer is awesome. Also, that is where Mrs. Buff lives.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2011)

i think we are due to get 2-3 inches this evening. I get to drive in it this evening when mr snick gets home to take care of minisnick


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Ain't Colorado great? I love the snow. Bring it.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2011)

I shoveled snow today for the first time EVER.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 10, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> I shoveled snow today for the first time EVER.


I did the shoveling yesterday. And I got to use the snowblower.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> I shoveled snow today for the first time EVER.


Me too. Reminds me of why I live in the South. This is the second snow already this winter. Hopefully we don't have too many more.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't wait for the snow tomorrow!

Lemme see here....

Snow day: Check. (Boss gave me something to do at home and told me not to come in.)

Snowshoes: Check.

Snowshoe Poles: Check.

2 dogs to tag along with me: Check and check.

5 mile loop at a park about to be covered with snow: Check.

Wooohoooo!

Hiking is probably my favorite outdoor thing to do, and I love winter and snow, so this is basically two great tastes that taste great together.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 2, 2011)

See how weekly snow by the foot changes my tune...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 2, 2011)

Too much of anything is not good.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2011)

got an official snow day here in IL for state government!!!!! I think that means we still get paid? :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 2, 2011)

I have sleet coming down the chimney...oh joy!


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2011)

minus 15 is a little on the cold side for me. there. I said it, it's too cold. damn you Al Gore!

my truck sounds like it is having a coronary. I think I'll let it warm up a bit.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 2, 2011)

cement said:


> minus 15 is a little on the cold side for me. there. I said it, it's too cold. damn you Al Gore!
> 
> my truck sounds like it is having a coronary. I think I'll let it warm up a bit.


minus 10 at my house this AM. I agree with your assessment. Same with my truck. I'm glad I replaced the bettery last month.


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2011)

it was minus 38 at steamboat this morning. yikes!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 18, 2011)

Was almost 60 here today. We were all dying in the office, the thermometer said 74 inside. First we tried opening the windows, then we turned the AC on.

I'm gonna die in sudden 80+ humid weather next month on vacation.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Was almost 60 here today. We were all dying in the office, the thermometer said 74 inside. First we tried opening the windows, then we turned the AC on.
> I'm gonna die in sudden 80+ humid weather next month on vacation.


VT: not to fear its in the 20's with severe wind today/tomorrow (wind chill will be lower) and they 're calling for 2-4 in. of snow on Monday. You can turn the AC off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2011)

^I think we forgot to do that. There was only one guy still there when I left. Time to break out the down coat I brought home from NY on Monday I guess.

60 is usually my favorite kind of weather. Not too hot or cold, jeans and a long sleeve t-shirt weather. When the temp jumps 30 degrees suddenly though, it feels hot.

Also, WTF is up with this wind today? I had to fetch my garbage cans from the park next door earlier. (Garbage day is Friday so they're empty) I ended up putting a couple of unopened rock salt bags in them to keep them from blowing halfway to Worcester.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2011)

wind was howling last night. I just took the dog outside. Pretty chilly and still lots of wind. Winter is not over yet. Then again it is still only the middle of February. I'm loving the melting we've had the past couple of days. I can actually see the shingles on the roof now.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2011)

70's again yesterday, haven't been outside yet today.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2011)

frickin' cold last night and again today. At least the sun is shining and the recent warm spell is some indication that winter will end and spring will come. I had my doubts for a while there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2011)

I just spent the afternoon (literally) on the Ashland Reservoir. It's amazing how much farther you can toss a tennis ball for the dog on a sheet of ice. It was pretty mild in the sun.

It was rotten this morning though, went to the gym around 8:30 and was wondering if my sweaty hair would freeze on the way out.


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know what the weather there is now, but in Friday in NYC I walked around all day without a coat. Short sleeves were fine. The day before I carried my coat about 50% of the time. This was all in Manhattan. My daughter and I sat in outdoor patios having coffees or beers and were comfortable. Why can't all of February be like that?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 18, 2011)

65 degrees on Wednesday, 8 inches of heavy, wet snow last night. Gotta love springtime in the rockies!


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2011)

86 yesterday, haven't been outside yet today, but the windows are open and it sure feels nice!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 19, 2011)

Played golf on Friday, but then it rained and got cold today. But it's supposed to be back in the 60's tomorrow, so I have another tee time.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 19, 2011)

shorts and tank tops... heat is off, air is not on.... 85 during the day and about 50ish during the night... getting ready to take the dogs to the groomers to get shaved down... but them allergies are em itch..... i hate pine tree pollen that coats everything in a green haze and makes everyone mean


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2011)

Should be nice today. Was cool yesterday, but was already 60 at 5:15 this morning.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2011)

YEA!!! Spring is here!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YEA!!! Spring is here!


Come on pollen!!


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2011)

Pollen is destroying me. You always know when my allergies kick in, because I do this little grunt to clear my throat every 5 seconds. If it's obnoxious to me, I can't imagine how it must be for everyone around me.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 21, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > YEA!!! Spring is here!
> ...


I need to show y'all what living under oak trees is like. Overnight, our once clean and black cars are covered in brown tree-procreation dust.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> YEA!!! Spring is here!


I blame the weather for straining my back. Had the bright idea to do some gardening on Saturday and tried carrying a container full of potting soil from the garage. Great googly moogly I am hurting today.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2011)

we had near 80 degree weather yesterday. Spent almost the whole day outside. Took minisnick for a walk around the block in his new wagon and came home with like 3 neighborhood dogs following along behind us. One didn't leave until we went in for day.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 21, 2011)

Bad hair days have returned to Texas...Love that humidity.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2011)

it snowed last week and it is supposed to snow again tonight...what the heck...its spring and my all my flowers are probably done for.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 19, 2011)

GOD [email protected] [email protected] PIECE OF STINKY MONKEY SH!T. It snowed today.


----------



## envirotex (May 19, 2011)

finally raining here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 19, 2011)

Been raining like a SOB here.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 19, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> GOD [email protected] [email protected] PIECE OF STINKY MONKEY SH!T. It snowed today.


But tell us how you really feel.


----------



## MA_PE (May 19, 2011)

it's been raining all week here. They're talking about it lifting this weekend. I hope so.


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2011)

Just enough rain to soak the lawn, then it's clearing up. I hope it keeps raining at this interval so I'll never have to use my sprinkler system.


----------



## MA_PE (May 20, 2011)

you're supposed to just set it and forget it, so it's on when it's raining.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 20, 2011)

^You get any of those thunderstorms by you overnight, MA?

The rain was pelting the skylight so hard it woke me up. It was fairly close at one point according to the old see the lightning count until you hear the thunder trick.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 20, 2011)

Please take note of the forecast:


----------



## MA_PE (May 20, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^You get any of those thunderstorms by you overnight, MA?
> The rain was pelting the skylight so hard it woke me up. It was fairly close at one point according to the old see the lightning count until you hear the thunder trick.


honestly, if we did I slept through them. There was a lot of rain though. Looks like we might get the clearing this weekend. Woot!


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2011)

what a great day today weather-wise!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 21, 2011)

I'm in NY, massive late afternoon shower got me soaked while cleaning out my mom's house into a dump truck. At least the water took care of the dust and mold I guess.


----------



## MA_PE (May 22, 2011)

overcast and damn cold (40's to low 50's) here today. They say Tuesday is going to be sunny and pushing 80.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 22, 2011)

its beent hreatening rain for last 2 hrs. need it to actually start. put down some grass seed and planted some spuds today that need water


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2011)

Sun wasn't even up and it was already hot and humid as Hell. It's going to be a grundlefunk kind of week.


----------



## Master slacker (May 23, 2011)

"Pushing 80" would be nice. 93 will be pulling our asses today.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 23, 2011)

I woke up at 4:45 am this morning to frequent thunder and lightning, and the heaviest rain I have ever seen. I turned on the TV just to make sure it wasn't a twister. The weatherman said that the storm was moving very fast, so it shouldn't be raining in any one place for more than 30 minutes...but you could get over an inch of rain in that time. Craziness.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 23, 2011)

High of 96 with high humidity! Joy, joy! Add to that the fact that the AC is out and unlikely to be repaired until September.

Worely's current office weather: 76 dgrees and 76% humidity! YEA for fans!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 23, 2011)

I was in suburban NY most of the weekend, not at all hot, but humid as could be.

Got home late afternoon yesterday, caught a break in the weather and mowed the lawn.

Ended up being quite nice last night, after getting settled back in after being away all weekend, we hung out on the porch with drinks and snacks and just watched the world go by until it got dark. It was a pair of hangout shorts and long sleeve t-shirt weather, which is just about my favorite.

Glad I mowed, it's raining again today.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 23, 2011)

Scattered T-Storms here. The forecast has this weather holding pretty much all week.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 23, 2011)

HOT.

That is all.


----------



## envirotex (May 23, 2011)

Very hot, very humid here today

In Portland tomorrow...probably raining there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 23, 2011)

^That will take me some getting used to assuming I end up there.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

I love this heat!

Screw the sub 30 degree weather!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's 90 degrees with a dewpoint of 65 up here.

I wish it were -30!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 8, 2011)

^Blasphemy! You are experiencing perfect weather!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Not for MN!!!


----------



## csb (Jul 8, 2011)

What's this "humidity" you speak of?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Another hot and rainless day here in God's country.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 8, 2011)

Hot, humid, and hazy here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

no clue haven't gotten up to find a window to look out recently.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 8, 2011)

Cloudy, 66 degrees, and about to rain again. I'm happy to have the moisture and cooler temps.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 12, 2011)

Splendid.

View attachment 4516


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 12, 2011)

^Looks like you need to charge your battery.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2011)

You get below 80 at night. Must be nice...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 13, 2011)

it's really not a dry heat either...70% humidity

and i have to be careful about charging my phone at 5:00 because it might overtax the power grid


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 13, 2011)

It's supposed to be around 90 here today and then thanksfully be back to 70s and lower 80s later in the week.


----------



## willsee (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally cooled down here

Hit 98 with a heat index of 115 yesterday before the storms rolled through


----------



## momech (Jul 13, 2011)

willsee said:


> Finally cooled down hereHit 98 with a heat index of 115 yesterday before the storms rolled through


Ditto.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 18, 2011)

momech said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Finally cooled down hereHit 98 with a heat index of 115 yesterday before the storms rolled through
> ...


It's raining again. Rained over the weekend as well. Ended up partially filling a hole that was dug for some piers on a project; the owner is trying to be very eco-friendly - the house is supposedly 99% passive - so rather than run a pump to dry it he's waiting a week for it to dry.

I'd left my coat at home - silly of me, I should've paid more attention to the sky - and have an inspection at a job site. So of course my coat pops a button today. Fortunately, it seems like it's getting warmer/less rainy now.

Ah, the joys of living in/near a rain forest.


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2011)

It's 90 out now, but was just absolutely gorgeous when we went out for lunch. Felt like low-mid 80's.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 18, 2011)

a week of 90s with triple digit heat indexes...seems like it is eitehr raining or mega hot this summer...nothing in between


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> a week of 90s with triple digit heat indexes...seems like it is eitehr raining or mega hot this summer...nothing in between


just mega-hot, without the rain, and above 100 here, can't believe it's still july


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 26, 2011)

The heat broke - mid 70s today, but still muggy.


----------



## willsee (Jul 26, 2011)

Only 92 out right now

Feels like 99

Tomorrow 97

Feels like 104


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 1, 2011)

It is hot enough that I called off my son's T-ball practice tonight!!!!

It was cooler in Cancun!!!! I miss the drinks too.


----------



## Supe (Aug 1, 2011)

Rain helped cool things down considerably, gorgeous out when we left for lunch. A pleasant departure from 103° before heat index we had last week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2011)

another week of triple digits fun


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn you, global warming climate change!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 2, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> another week of triple digits fun


the lowest high temp in the ten day forecast is 102


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 2, 2011)

It was so hot this saturday that not a single yard was mowed within earshot or down a couple of neighborhood streets. The hood's starting to look a little shaggy.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 6, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Splendid.


add 5 degrees to the pic from the last post, that's today and next week, enough already, sheesh.

106


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2011)

seriously, it was mid 60s yesterday, today its 80 degrees and 40-50 mph winds...crazy weather


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2011)

We've had an uncanny amount of rain the past two weeks. My lawn went from barren wasteland to tropical jungle seemingly overnight, and that was after 6 weeks of not having to mow it! Going to do some digging and plant grass this weekend while the soil is still damp.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 19, 2011)

wth i have to wear pants now :0


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2011)

We're cool if you wanna remain pantsless...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 20, 2011)

but we'd really prefer that you put some on VT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## envirotex (Oct 20, 2011)

Sunny with a high of 81, low of 56, and I get to go to a football game today!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 20, 2011)

I was wondering where you guys would go with that one... unfortunately, it is no longer warm here in the south so I will be wearing pants for the next few months...


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2011)

50's out, WTF? Need to head back to Houston!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2011)

engineergurl said:


> I was wondering where you guys would go with that one... unfortunately, it is no longer warm here in the south so I will be wearing pants for the next few months...


No longer "warm" hey? ROFL. 38 deg. here in WI this morning. Still shorts weather by WI standards. It won't be "warm" here anymore when it gets into the single digits.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 20, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering where you guys would go with that one... unfortunately, it is no longer warm here in the south so I will be wearing pants for the next few months...
> ...



Oh I don't miss my old life back up north during the winter time


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 21, 2011)

24 this am at the Buff House. Sunny today with a high in the 60s.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2011)

I just spent my last summer in the awful Northeast humidity. I'll take the 300 days of rain instead.


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2011)

Rain this morning, but the temperature is driving me nuts. I'm reluctant to turn the AC back on, but it's been hovering around 80° in my house these past few days.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 29, 2011)

It's 34 degrees, pouring rain with a flood watch and a winter weather watch for up to 8 inches of snow, the wind chill is 23 (wind gusting to 39 mph) and I'm going to be outside raking leaves and cleaning gutters today. Fun. Oh and I'm having the electric service replaced on my house so there will be no power (or heat).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 29, 2011)

I heard there was supposed to be snow this morning in ATL. That was a WTF moment.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 29, 2011)

mudpuppy said:


> It's 34 degrees, pouring rain with a flood watch and a winter weather watch for up to 8 inches of snow, the wind chill is 23 (wind gusting to 39 mph) and I'm going to be outside raking leaves and cleaning gutters today.


That's why I live down here. I can deal with that. I spent 9 months in Fairview Heights, IL and that was enough cold weather, more than enough, actually, to last me a lifetime.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, the electrician called. Unlike me they're smart enough not to work in this weather. So at least I have heat.

And yeah, snow in ATL in November. Crazy!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 29, 2011)

Clear and 20 degrees this AM here. High is supposed to be in the 40s with bluebird skies. I'm ready to get a good 2 feet of snow, though. I got my gutters done on Sunday, and got my leaves up previously. So bring on the snow!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 29, 2011)

Boo snow, I need to get my fence finished this weekend...


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 29, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I heard there was supposed to be snow this morning in ATL. That was a WTF moment.


I have yet to see a single snowflake yet.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 29, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I heard there was supposed to be snow this morning in ATL. That was a WTF moment.
> ...


But you did buy 3 gallons of milk and 4 loaves of bread at the store last night, right? RIGHT??


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 29, 2011)

It's so windy the street sign just outside my house fell off the post:







Then the UPS truck missed the sign and had to back up the street.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 29, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I would have, but every store I went to was out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 29, 2011)

When the heck are we gonna get snow in Boston?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 29, 2011)

I will FedEx you some of ours on Thursday.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't seen any snow yet either  but several people in Alabama keep posting about it flurrying, so maybe I will get to drive into it when I go home...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2011)

it was raining when we went to bed. woke up to almost 2 inches of heavy wet variety of snow, first of the season....just the type of weather I wanted for the first real drive with my brand new car,


----------



## Jacob_PE (Dec 27, 2011)

Haven't seen snow for a few weeks, no snow Christmas eve or day, but wake up this morning and there's snow everywhere.


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 29, 2011)

There was no snow on Christmas Day, but enough fell two days later to stick around in these low temperatures in Ontario. Lucky for me I only have till next week before heading back to the "Sunshine State" of Queensland in Australia where temperatures will be balmy and I'll be back to wearing cargo shorts and T-shirts outside again. I am of the opinion that unless you're an avid downhill or cross country skier, snowmobiler or ice fisherman then you don't need to live in a harsh winter climate. Get out of it. You can be more active outdoors in a warmer climate and you won't fall on your ass from an icy sidewalk. :wave2:


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 3, 2012)

we finally hit below freezing this winter...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2012)

it was so windy the last couple days which made it super cold. It was like 14 degrees this morning...and we are supposed to make it up to almost 60 degrees by the end of the week...these huge temp swings are killing me.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ agree Snick, either it's winter... or it's not... seems like we are on the same fluctuation schedule, Alabama is just about 10 degrees warmer (it was 25 when I left the house this morning and it's supposed to get to about 67 this weekend)


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2012)

Winter came overnight, and the dry air coupled with my heat running all night has given me the sinus headache from hell.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2012)

18 degrees this morning at the office.

Yuck.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 4, 2012)

Is gotten colder over the last couple of days culminating in a wind chill below 0 this morning. Hoever, we're due to go back to about 30 deg over the next couple of days. Outside of the freak snow storm around Halloween (which melted immediately thereafter) we bhaven't had any snow to speak of. Of course the skiers and plow guys are whining. The heck with them, I'm loving it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2012)

The first serious snow of the year is currently falling in Louisville. They are letting school out 2 hours early and are making the decision for tomorrow already. These people shit themselves at the site of first snow, then complain that they had too many snow days at the end of the school year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2012)

snowed last ngiht and today...first of the season for many parts of the state. super windy to boot. Glad i stayed home with a sick kid. THe newspaper for by work said like 120+ accidents on the roads I take. The people around here totally forget how to drive on snow every year.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 12, 2012)

Weather means nothing to me...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 13, 2012)

^how boring!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2012)

Where did you get that graph? It's pretty cool.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 23, 2012)

when the heck did January become tornado season? First KY, now AL?


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2012)

Here in Charlotte, we're experiencing chilly, rainy, shitty day season.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2012)

IlPadrino said:


> Weather means nothing to me...
> 
> View attachment 4889


We can have temperature swings in a 24 hour period larger than you get in a year. It's not uncommon for the high temp on one day to be 40 degrees warmer than the cold temp the day before/after.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> when the heck did January become tornado season? First KY, now AL?


It's not fun to wake up to those sirens in the middle of the night...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 26, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> We can have temperature swings in a 24 hour period larger than you get in a year. It's not uncommon for the high temp on one day to be 40 degrees warmer than the cold temp the day before/after.


Here it was -10 degrees Saturday morning, 50 degrees Monday afternoon, and snowing by evening commute time Monday. It's driving my sinuses nuts.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 26, 2012)

i hear you on the messed up sinuses. I've had sinus issues for the last month...usually not this long or consisent it sucks!!!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2012)

Another gorgeous, mid-60's day out, albeit a bit cloudy. Thankfully, the lovely ladies of Charlotte decided to appreciate the weather by dressing accordingly :eyebrows:


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm really getting tired of this weather. Where the hell is winter??? I want to go cross country skiing!!! Supposed to go skiing on Mackinac Island next weekend and there is no snow.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 19, 2012)

Here at nearly 2 miles above sea level and we have snow, but not nearly as much as usual. This is the warmest, least-snowiest I've seen in the nearly 18 years since I moved to the Rockies.

Burning 1/2 the wood as I would during an average winter.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2012)

beautiful day yesterday and again today, except I think I'm getting a cold/flu, the congestion is brutal.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Here at nearly 2 miles above sea level and we have snow, but not nearly as much as usual. This is the warmest, least-snowiest I've seen in the nearly 18 years since I moved to the Rockies.
> 
> Burning 1/2 the wood as I would during an average winter.


I was in Ouray last weekend. Driving across I-70 from Denver it seemed like there was hardly any snow at all, and even Ouray didn't have much. I did find enough to go cross-country skiing between Ouray and SIlverton, but that was at 10,000'.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> beautiful day yesterday and again today, except I think I'm getting a cold/flu, the congestion is brutal.


Sorry about the cold business, but yeah, it's been lovely lately. Took the dog to the park for the first time on her new knee today and only wore a light jacket.

My brand new snowshoes are collecting dust.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 19, 2012)

VT - I saw a buddy at the dog park here today. he replaced his dog's knee over 5 years ago and the dog is doing great still playing frisbee and everything. I always said i wouldn't spend big money on a dog, and that still remains true when it comes to chemotherapy or the like. but as for knee replacements, it seems a great way to keep our canine pals happy and healthy for a number of years.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I'm really getting tired of this weather. Where the hell is winter??? I want to go cross country skiing!!! Supposed to go skiing on Mackinac Island next weekend and there is no snow.


I hear ya. Not much for skiing this year in WI either. Even in the U.P. Sucks. However, I certainly don't mind not having to shovel or snow blow. 



cdcengineer said:


> Here at nearly 2 miles above sea level and we have snow, but not nearly as much as usual. This is the warmest, least-snowiest I've seen in the nearly 18 years since I moved to the Rockies.


18 years, hey? Wow, that is certainly interesting. A few of my friends and I usually make a trip out to CO for skiing but this year with decreased snowfalls, we decided against it. Even heard at Vail the back bowl country is basically closed down. Not sure how Aspen is but we go there too sometimes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's what my backyard looked like this morning. How's the weather further south Snick?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

^dry by comparison.

Windy. There was some random flurries this morning but that is it.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 24, 2012)

Over 4' of snow an hour north this week and we got 12 - 15" - cheated again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2012)

Heavy rains with violent t-storms this afternoon. Woke up to 71, high is 77, and tonight it is supposed to be 35. 42 degree temp drop is a heck of a thunderboomer maker.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 24, 2012)

Woke up in the 50's...and that's the high for today. It was 65 yesterday.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 24, 2012)

7 degrees at the house this morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 24, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> VT - I saw a buddy at the dog park here today. he replaced his dog's knee over 5 years ago and the dog is doing great still playing frisbee and everything. I always said i wouldn't spend big money on a dog, and that still remains true when it comes to chemotherapy or the like. but as for knee replacements, it seems a great way to keep our canine pals happy and healthy for a number of years.


Helena has about 2 months to go until she's totally recovered, but is doing great. She is her old self again. Which is insane.


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2012)

Holy mother of gorgeous day outside, and everybody in Charlotte knows it! Streets are packed, including some veeeeeery lovely ladies.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

looks like snow is in the forecast for this weekend...not surprising though since we still have dead leaves on the oak trees out front. Old farmer's tale, that it will not snow anymore for the season when the last leaves drop off.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ good luck with that. I'm hoping it all stays south so I don't have to fire up the snow blower this weekend.


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2012)

Snow? It's 82°F out right now!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 1, 2012)

Second snow storm in a row here!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2012)

It's slushing right now, my feet are all wet.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 1, 2012)

I cut out of work early and shot an 80 today...it was beautiful.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2012)

I caved... the heat pump got switched to cool and the air conditioning is on... sitting here in shorts and a t-shirt and flip flops... and I'm still warm and it's nearly ten...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 2, 2012)

AC's been running a few days here...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2012)

4" of snow in the forecast for this afternoon. :thumbs:

Will probably head to the ski hill after work.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 2, 2012)

70 degrees, but stormy here. I may try to golf between lightning.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 2, 2012)

How I prepare for when tornados predicted.... make sure my cell phone stays on the charger as much as possible... bring in as much of the patio furniture as possible (I currently have a grill in the middle of my living room because I couldn't get that all the way to the garage) because even if there isn't a tornado, with the winds we are getting I don't want to have to retrieve them from the middle of the woodlot... stick a battery in the weather radio since I always sleep through the sirens... and mentally plan on removing the litter box from my laundry room if need be as it's the only interior room in the house... I'm good to go! Waiting to see how long it will be before the power goes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2012)

^I hope you (and others) made it through the tornadoes.

It is sunny and mild here today. Should get to about 50 today, after a chilly (12 degrees) start to the morning.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got a lot of down tree limbs again and a pine tree that's top is no longer connected to it's bottom, but that's not anymore unusal than a normal storm. We definitly didn't get hit as bad as other places


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Now you get to exercise your arms by breaking out the chainsaw and cutting the downed limbs.

It's rather sad i turned on my 100W desk lamp for the sole purpose of warming up my desk area.


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 12, 2012)

mid 40's here at 10k ' above sea level. Weird for this time of year. Might hit 50 later in the week. I can accept an early spring, but my bet is this is a teaser with some nasty snow to come later in the month and probably continue into May


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't say that, I'm trying to sell my Bronco and won't be able to get to work...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2012)

it registered 82 here today...it's still winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2012)

How come I finally get to go to California, but when I do, it's as cold if not colder than here?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 13, 2012)

You're going in the opposite direction to Europe, silly. Everything's better in EUROPE, not cali.

_I'm going back to Cali, Cali, Cali_

_I'm going back to Cali.. hmm, I don't think so _


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> it registered 82 here today...it's still winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No it's not, the robins are out now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw robins in New York this past weekend, at least a half dozen, it was in the 50s and I was wearing shorts.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > it registered 82 here today...it's still winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


They were out in early February by us.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2012)

It's definitely spring here in CO. For the commute to/from work, I use the heater in the morning and the AC in the afternoon. Good times.

We're still 35-40 in the AM, and peaking in the low 70's in the afternoon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm headed to southern Arizona this weekend. By Monday it's supposed to be a high of 57 there and 74 here. What the hell???


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2012)

80's back home, low 70's/high 60's here, and rain last night. WTF, California?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 16, 2012)

Crazy weather this year... an F2 tornado yesterday about 30 miles from here destroyed 25 houses and damaged another 105. Highly unsusal for tornadoes around here in March!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2012)

Supe said:


> 80's back home, low 70's/high 60's here, and rain last night. WTF, California?


I'm not buyin it. It never rains in Californina. they weven wrote songfs about it. Are you sure you don't have your head smothered between two pillows?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2012)

Severe clear and 67 degrees yesterday. Repeat today. Snow on Sunday night. Springtime in the Rockies!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2012)

83 the past several days...breaking records all week from 1995 when it got up to 79.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 16, 2012)

I just hope that it stays nice enough that I can get the yard work done this weekend.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 16, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> I'm not buyin it. It never rains in Californina. they weven wrote songfs about it. Are you sure you don't have your head smothered between two pillows?


Yeah, well they're calling for up to 12" of snow above 5000' in southern arizona this weekend. . . guess where I'm headed and was planning to hike in the mountains? Supposed to be in the 50s and raining in Tucson too (probably the same rain Supe is getting). Insane.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 16, 2012)

Mid 70's and sunny here...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2012)

Raining, raining. It's all good though, we really need it, and it's keeping us cool and in spring when we should already be in summer. Just hope we don't start flooding.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2012)

Rain this morning, but dried up. Of course my downstairs AC has decided to shit out again. Covered under warranty, but tired of the f*cking co-pays. This is the 4th time now, and I'm demanding they actually hunt down the leak, not just pull the "we topped it off and threw in some stop leak" bullshit.


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2012)

73 here. I bet everyone will be jumping for joy. It's almost cute how excited they get when it hits the 60s or 70s here. It's still too cold for me tho. Looking forward to this weekend when I will be in the hot hot Texasss sun.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2012)

^It's annoying, it's almost too warm already. Supposed to be in the 80s by this weekend, gross. What happened to the *nice* weather, y'know, 60s and low 70s?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2012)

^we had that in the middle of winter.


----------



## Master slacker (May 15, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^It's annoying, it's almost too warm already. Supposed to be in the 80s by this weekend, gross.


I believe this is for you ---&gt; :violin:


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2012)

^ hehe. Awesome.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2012)

We're finally back up to the 80's again after a cold rainy weekend. At least here it's a dry heat...


----------



## engineergurl (May 15, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> 73 here. I bet everyone will be jumping for joy. It's almost cute how excited they get when it hits the 60s or 70s here. It's still too cold for me tho. Looking forward to this weekend when I will be in the hot hot Texasss sun.


so that means you can eat ice cream?


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2012)

Haha. Yeah. There's some other info to that reference I'll have to fill you in on.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > ^It's annoying, it's almost too warm already. Supposed to be in the 80s by this weekend, gross.
> ...


Turned out to be 80 this afternoon. I'm sweaty and gross from my bike ride home from work. Yuck, I don't like temps this warm.


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > 73 here. I bet everyone will be jumping for joy. It's almost cute how excited they get when it hits the 60s or 70s here. It's still too cold for me tho. Looking forward to this weekend when I will be in the hot hot Texasss sun.
> ...


Supposed to be sunny and in the upper 80s this weekend in the ATX, BTW.


----------



## Krakosky (May 16, 2012)

^ Just the way I like it. I'll be in Fort Worth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...


What a sissy. A high of eighty is an uncommon day here where the windows remain open.

Try bike riding in 95+ degrees with 60% humidity, which is pretty common for four months or so.

Thank you, Mr. Carrier, for your great invention!


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2012)

60% humidity? That must feel dry.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 30, 2012)

Could it possibly stop raining long enough for the ground not to be spongy? All it does here is rain, and rain, and rain. The ground never gets a chance to dry out. Extra hot, extra wet, always rotten on the weekends. Bring on the fall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 30, 2012)

We did get a nice, slow rain yesterday afternoon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2012)

PLEASE send some our way...even the storm that came through the area last night missed us...we slipped right through a pocket...it went north and south of us AGAIN!!!!!!!!! There seems to be some sort of pressure built up in town that forces the storm to split and go around.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 30, 2012)

Take it, this has to be one of the rainiest summers ever. Ugh.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2012)

One of the driest summers here for us. We are still in drought conditions. Would gladly take some of that rain off your hands.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 30, 2012)

We got rain and lots of it! I'm keeping it. If we can't watch the rain, there's nothing else to do.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 30, 2012)

Been a pretty normal summer out here, if you can consider 90's for two months normal. I'm in agreement with VT, bring on the fall.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Copy that. Just turned in the ol' time cards for this week and next. T- 1hr to go and I'll be on vacation. Flying to Seattle tonight, then 10:30pm-6am layover. Fly into Dallas tomorrow and then skip over to Belize.


Wonder how pbrme and the wife will be dealing with Hurricane Ernesto. Hear that it's headed toward Belize and the surrounding area. Bummer.


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 5, 2012)

We started off super dry, but it's been consistently raining during the month of July. This is the first completely dry hot weekend we've had in a while. Awesome summer here. I wish it would continue for another 2 months. Send our rain to Oklahoma and midwest where they desperately need it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

They can hace our rain too. It has been a disgusting summer in the northeast. Far too many 90+ days and it rains 4 days a week.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Far too many 90+ days and it rains 4 days a week.


:beerbang:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 15, 2012)

90+...

What a piker.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 15, 2012)

we'll take whatever rain we can get...although it is too late for the corn. The soy fields are looking a lot better with the little rain we have gotten this past week and a half....so they may not be impacted as much as the corn.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 15, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> we'll take whatever rain we can get...although it is too late for the corn. The soy fields are looking a lot better with the little rain we have gotten this past week and a half....so they may not be impacted as much as the corn.


Try reading this like ld-025: It totally works.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> 90+...
> 
> What a piker.


Got the world, got the turnpike, with the radio on.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2012)

It's 50 degrees in my town this morning, with a high around 80 later on. Sunny, with a light breeze. I love it. I know we could get a hot streak in September sometime, but I think we survived another summer.

We had a real hot one this year, and it was really humid. Seemed like it was raining, about to rain, or just rained every weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2012)

Stop raining! ARGH.

I don't remember what color the sky is at this point.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 13, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Stop raining! ARGH.
> 
> I don't remember what color the sky is at this point.


Blue. You're welcome.



Back on topic, it's raining here for pretty much the first time in about 2 months, so I'm glad for the rain.


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2012)

Likewise, though I'm surprised it isn't cold out. All the weather men last week were giving the "oh, enjoy your weekend, as soon as the rain hits you'll all be frozen" bull poop, but it's already in the 50's outside and will hit the 60's today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2012)

Today's high was at midnight...temps will be dropping all day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2012)

saturday was NICE lower 70s...then sunday was lower 60s still somewhat nice then yesterday was upper 30s lower 40s...yuck


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2012)

This is one of those days where the high temp was in the morning and now the mercury is plummeting.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 13, 2012)

same here, I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt when I took the dogs out and ran this morning.. now I'm in sweatpants and a sweat shirt thinking about bumping the heat up a little...

EDIT: oh yeah, and it's raining.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 13, 2012)

My flight this morning was the first I've been on a plane that had to be de-iced in Atlanta.

Light snow flurries on my drive from the Detroit airport to work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^ It's because Matty Ice plays there. Oh wait, they lost this week...


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 15, 2012)

If it doesn;t turn colder, we could be looking at another lean snow year. Although it's early to tell, and it sometimes really doesn't start snowing until after Thxgvg, it seems like it's too warm. The small amount of snow we've got is melting in my front yard here at 9.950' @ sea level


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2012)

^ 9.950' or 9,950' ?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 16, 2012)

A perfect day for Grand Prix here in the ATX. High 70, low 45, partly cloudy.

/&gt;http://www.formula1.com/gallery/race/2012/882/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2012)

^ would be too warm here for this time of year.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2012)

envirotex said:


> A perfect day for Grand Prix here in the ATX. High 70, low 45, partly cloudy.
> 
> http://www.formula1..../race/2012/882/


Pumped to watch that tomorrow! Go Iceman!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ would be too warm here for this time of year.


Here too. We had no fall here this year. It's 25 at night and 45 during the day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

no fall here either.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Got snow here on the ground this morning. Been awhile since I can last remember getting snow this late in December.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2012)

4" at the house, and still coming down. The skiing should hopefully improve GREATLY with this storm. We are also scheduled to have snow falling on Christmas. That never gets old for this boy from Florida...I love snow on Christmas!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> 4" at the house


Give Mrs. Buff my condolences...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2012)

^ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 19, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > 4" at the house
> ...


...from the floor.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2012)

It was -13 F this AM at my house. Severe clear, too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2012)

Wasn't there supposed to be a disaster of some sort today?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2012)

That's tomorrow. Scheduled high of 1,000,000 K with a low of 999,990 K. 100% chance of meteor showers.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2012)

I keep thinking (hoping) today was Friday.

Dammit.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 20, 2012)

It was -18*F at the house and -34*F in town. Any heat waves coming my way in the next 24 hours will really help out with clearing the extra snow!

Heard on the radio that Australia and New Zealand were still around (since it's tomorrow over there); so no luck thus far. Maybe the Mayans must be counting on the date / time of their location at the creation of this "calendar". Guess we'll know more in under 24 hours.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2012)

ugh...50 mph winds and snow turned my 55 minute commute home into 2hrs. There was a 10 mile stretch of the interstate that was an obstacle course. 3 lanes converged to 2, even 1 at one point to manuver around the ass end of truck trailers that blocking 1 to 2 lanes of traffic.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2012)

Flash flooding eliminated my commute today. There are a series of stormwater ponds here, some of which overflowed their banks. Some of the catch basins are surcharging pretty bad. Not that it will get the DPW off their butts to jet them out anytime soon. There's water all over the roads.

It rained pretty steadily overnight, but I didn't think it was this bad.

Then again, only a handful of engineers at the apex of their craft can model stormwater.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2012)

^And they're all in Orlando.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2012)

but seriously, a blizzard and xmas around the corner and the price of gas droped to below $3 a gal!!! Need to fill up on my way home today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2012)

WTF?!?!?

It's $3.70 here. The tax per gallon is sky high here, every bridge and tunnel has a toll, and yet somehow the roads and bridges are still falling apart.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 21, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> WTF?!?!?
> 
> It's $3.70 here. The tax per gallon is sky high here, every bridge and tunnel has a toll, and yet somehow the roads and bridges are still falling apart.


Which is yet another reason I don't live up there. IL sucked bad enough for the 9 months I lived there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I paid somewhere close to $3.25 for premium earlier this week...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2012)

Premium is well over 4 bucks here.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 21, 2012)

What is premium there, 91 octane? Not really an apples-apples comparison if so, since it's 93 octane here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, it's 91. 93 isn't readily available here.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2012)

-7 degrees at the Buff house this morning. Filled up the company truck (on the company dime) for $3.45/gal for regular this AM.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 21, 2012)

-45 last night leaving the office (heater in the 2012 went out, so it was a COLD drive home); was -35 at the house through most of the night.

This morning was -32 at the house, -43 in town and starting to warm up some. Heater miraculously fixed itself, will see how long it lasts. Dealer is stumped too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2012)

^You guys in Alaska are nuts. That is all.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 21, 2012)

^So are you guys in Colorado. That is all.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2012)

The skiing sucks in NC. I know...I've been there.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 21, 2012)

I couldn't care less about skiing, give me the beach!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 21, 2012)

Dammit, we only have .5" of snow and it's the wet slushy crap. I wanna go skiing!


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Dec 26, 2012)

This wet, rainy, cold weather doesn't inspire one to wake up and be productive. Perhaps with the office so empty today, no one will notice if I fall asleep at my desk.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I feel the pressure front the weather is pushing through...the sinuses are screaming.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's -11 right now in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 21, 2013)

^Makes our +9 seem downright balmy.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 21, 2013)

kevo_55 said:


> It's -11 right now in the Twin Cities.


-35 with the wind chill factored in north of the TCs...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Starting to get a bit chilly here too in WI. We are at the high today. LOL


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 21, 2013)

Makes me glad I put new "big" batteries in both the vehicles about a month ago...

It's a lonely feeling jumping in the car and having it take 5 seconds to make one rev when you turn the key when it's ^^ that cold...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 21, 2013)

We're up to +10 with about 3" of snow over the weekend. Not having the plow running means I'm gonna be busy clearing the yard by hand tonight...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 21, 2013)

And here I was complaining that our lows were going into the 20's &amp; teens this week. I'm a wimp when it comes to cold, which is why I only lasted two winters in Ohio before moving back south to thaw out.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 22, 2013)

It's -13 in the Twin Cities right now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2013)

It was mid sixties and sunny all four days I was off.

Awesome.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 22, 2013)

^  

-5 here. Glad I don't have to leave the house today.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 22, 2013)

After two straight weeks of rain and cold, this week makes up for it. Lows in the 40's, highs in the 60's - 70's, and sun sun sun.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2013)

-6 here in 'sconny. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 22, 2013)

wind chills in the -teens around here with temps in single digits. cold is all I can say.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 22, 2013)

Currently -2 with a chance to get to -15's by this evening. -30 to -40 (F) in the forecast by Friday evening (again). Possible snow come Wednesday.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 24, 2013)

We've had highs near 40 here at 10k above sea level. It was really cold maybe 10 days ago, but this turn to warmth is weird. Let's hope it snows or else fire season is going to be scary (and early).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 24, 2013)

We have had highs in the teens and lows near 0 here this week. Forecast for next Tuesday: 63.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2013)

We're supposed to get freezing rain and sleet tomorrow afternoon, but with a high of 43, a low of 33, and warm ground, no accumulation.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2013)

Low's - Upper 40's / Low 50's

High's - 60's / Low 70's

Aaaaaaaahhhhh...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

Currently -9 F.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 24, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We're supposed to get freezing rain and sleet tomorrow afternoon, but with a high of 43, a low of 33, and warm ground, no accumulation.


Snow, sleet and ice for us (the trifecta!), 1-2in accumulation since our temps have been highs around 32 and lows in the 20's. I hate that it is going to be in the afternoon, that I work ~30miles from home, and have no vacation time. Gonna be a fun commute tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Low's - Upper 40's / Low 50's
> 
> High's - 60's / Low 70's
> 
> Aaaaaaaahhhhh...




Good to hear it! I'm headed that way for the Super Bowl.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2013)

SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> ...and have no vacation time.






No vacation time? :blink:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 24, 2013)

no snow; but the neighbors are chomping at the bit to have my plow up and running again. I'm still waiting for a few parts to arrive, but if the following forecast holds, I won't be doing any wrenching on the truck as I don't have a garage:

*Friday: *Mostly cloudy in the morning with a chance of snow. Partly cloudy after noon. Highs 10 to 20 below. Temperatures falling after noon. Light winds. 

*Friday Night: *Partly cloudy. Lows 35 to 40 below. Light winds.

*Saturday: *Increasing clouds. Highs around 25 below. Light winds. 

*Saturday Night: *Mostly cloudy. Lows around 45 below. 

*Sunday: *Partly cloudy. Highs around 20 below. 

*Sunday Night: *Mostly clear. Lows around 35 below.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Low's - Upper 40's / Low 50's
> ...




If you're going, you had better take part in Mardi Gras. We'll be going to some depending on the temperment of mini-MS 1 and 2.

2013 Mardi Gras Parade Schedule

*Friday, February 1, 2013*
Eve 7:00 p.m. Mandeville

Excalibur 7:00 p.m. Metairie

Atlas 7:30 p.m. Metairie

*Saturday, February 2**, 2013*
Alla Noon Westbank

Nemesis 1:00 p.m. St. Bernard

Caesar 6:00 p.m. Metairie

Olympia 6:00 p.m. Covington

Titans 6:30 p.m. Slidell

*Sunday, February 3**, 2013*
Super Bowl XLVII

http://www.neworleansonline.com/neworleans/mardigras/parades.html


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 24, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> SCarolinaNiki PE said:
> 
> 
> > ...and have no vacation time.
> ...


New job + in-law visit + horrific colds for both me and MiniSC + MrSC injury = no vacation time

I was actually really happy I had accumulated 8 more hrs last week just in time to cover my husbands back injury and 4+ hrs at Urgent Care.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, sorry to hear about all the trouble. And none of that isn't covered under any "sick" time or personal days? Though being new I suppose those options may not be available to you yet.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 24, 2013)

We only get 2 sick days on our anniversary date, the rest comes out of vacation time.

Oh yeah...and the last two months have really sucked (other than finding out I passed the PE, of course).


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like the wintery weather mix is starting early. Now to play the when to leave game...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think this will be the case, but every time I hear 'oh, the storm will just miss us' from the weatherliars,

I flash back to the blizzard of Feb 1973 when they told us the exact same thig.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2013)

Sigh... Going to be 76 today with sunny skies all weekend during the Mardi Gras parades. Next week a cold front should be sweeping through, bringing highs down to the mid-60's. With those temperatures, consuming cold adult beverages while screaming for beads my give me a little chill.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 25, 2013)

I think this would have been a better photo if I had gotten out there before the cars had gone by... but woooooot! All this cold weather has paid off and we have more snow again!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 25, 2013)

It damn near rained today at 9,950' @ sea level. I have never seen rain here before April in the nearly 20 years since I moved to the mountains.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 25, 2013)

Cloudy and yet not cold do not typically go together this time of year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2013)

rainy yesterday warm today. it was already 50 when I got up at 6.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 28, 2013)

There was freezing rain and sleet here last Friday and Wednesday the temps are going to be in the 70s with severe thunderstorms. Glad I'm flying down to South America for a couple of weeks. The forecast for the place I'm going for the next 10 days: Partly Cloudy, 0% chance of precip, Temps 81/72. Every day.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 28, 2013)

-42*F in town this morning; was -43*F when I got back into town last night. Should start to warm up by the end of this week.

Diesel truck started fine and gave plenty of heat out this cold snap (Much better than the last time it was this cold).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 28, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> It damn near rained today at 9,950' @ sea level. I have never seen rain here before April in the nearly 20 years since I moved to the mountains.


And I've seen it snow on 4th of July in Leadville. Gotta love this state...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 28, 2013)

50 degrees today and supposed to be above 60F here tomorrow. We're supposed to be back in single digits by the end of the week. Typical Midwest winter: If you don't like the weather, wait a few minutes, it'll change.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2013)

It was 35 or so here today. After being subjected to -25 or so wind chill last week, I barely needed a coat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2013)

It'll be 70-something with sun here.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 29, 2013)

79 today and rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

The weather app claimed 39 degrees here this morning when I was getting ready to walk the dog so I dressed for that temperature. We walk outside and it's damn near 60. They're saying on the radio that we'll be having snow tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 29, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> 50 degrees today and supposed to be above 60F here tomorrow. We're supposed to be back in single digits by the end of the week. Typical Midwest winter: If you don't like the weather, wait a few minutes, it'll change.


Same thing going on down here too, just offset a bit. It'll be in the 60's today and 70's (!) tomorrow with a chance of severe thunderstorms. Then right back down to winter again. Fun, fun.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 29, 2013)

Niki, your getting the leftovers from our midwestern weather...high near 75 today, then dropping 40 degrees tomorrow and the rest of the week...fun stuff, no wonder the majority of folks are getting sick!


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2013)

Somewhere in the 40's when I left for work this morning. No clue what its like out there now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2013)

near 70 today with flash flood, high wind warnings which will turn to snow over night into tomorrow...i hate temp swings that big


----------



## pbrme (Jan 29, 2013)

Yesterday, go to start the rig, cold and windows frosted over. This morning, warmer 43 out. In the 40's the rest of the week.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 29, 2013)

It warmed up around here; up to -15 in town, hovering around 0 at the house!

May get into the + teens by this weekend.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

I had to run to the bank over my lunch break and I did not want to come back to the office. Wow, it's gorgeous outside. I'm glad I'm leaving the area tomorrow so I don't get hit by winter again for a few weeks.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2013)

I shouldn't have run across the street for a coffee. Its so damn nice out, I had zero desire to walk back in here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2013)

Quite the difference new tires make on my car. Had no issues driving in the 2" we got overnight. Supposed to get back up to the 40's for the rest of the week.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Had no issues driving in the 2" overnight.






Dude, I don't think I'd be bragging about driving in 2"...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 29, 2013)

8" to 12" here... :eyebrows:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

It was in the 60's today. I shot a 76.


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2013)

Must have rained last night, but very warm out this morning. Motivation is already set at 0.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 30, 2013)

^Tell me about it. It was nice wearing short sleeves this morning with no coat. Of course, this means that the storms that are supposed to be coming through this afternoon will probably be pretty bad, which is great considering I'm supposed to fly out this evening...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 30, 2013)

I found out last night that my cable box has a built-in EAS alarm that sounds for Tornado Warnings. That thing is fucking loud when it goes off at 4 in the morning. Not to mention it was pre-mature. There wasn't a single tornado in that storm, but they issued about 5 warnings.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2013)

They are making a huge deal about the storms here and have been for days. Of course, as they get closer, the predicted severity seems to drop.

But it is awfully warm and muggy, so I'm leaning towards it packing a punch.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, I am not looking forward to that line of storms and how often the models are changing for them. On another note, I was looking at the three day outlook on my phone this morning and saw that while today is in the 70's on Friday there is a chance of snow flurries. WTH?! Seriously? I'm used to some pretty up and down winter weather, but this is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 30, 2013)

It was mid 70's here yesterday and snowing this morning....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 30, 2013)

Temp is up to 0* right now. May hit teens today with a chance of snow. Temps finally getting to where I can work on the plow truck again...


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Back to seasonal weather of cold and snowy.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 30, 2013)

TORNADO WARNINGS!!!!

A tornado has been reported about 50 miles north of here.

We've been warned to stay away from windows. My desk is situated so I have my back to a wall of windows!

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2013)

woohoo...pushing what seems like almost a foot of snow so far. SUper fun day though. Made a snowman this afternoon and then a snow slide of the front porch just a bit ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 24, 2013)

Played golf in 55 degree, sunny weather yesterday. Thundersnow today.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2013)

there has to been another 6 inches on the ground over night. this stuff was all fluffy though so not good snowman making snow.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 25, 2013)

Got 4 inches of snow with another 2-3 expected by tomorrow morning. Have to get more fuel for the plow truck; going to have to plow tonight when I get home.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2013)

woohoo...rain and lots of it.

dilution...the solution to all your problems. Wouldn't want to be on the Lake in Chicago for the next several days.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 18, 2013)

It's been raining here nearly every day for the past two weeks.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 18, 2013)

Tank, Misery has been the same way...ready for some dry weather and some outdoor activities!!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 18, 2013)

Almost warm as balls here. 84 with 65% humidity currently. Grass has finally overtaken the weeds.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 18, 2013)

Fricken snowed here Monday and yesterday, f'in up my drilling plans yesterday. Got stuck on I-70 behind an accident at West Vail for a couple of hours. Spring, I'm sick of your sh!t.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2013)

And we're supposed to get more snow Monday...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 18, 2013)

Had to hook the snow plow up to the 4 wheeler again. :shakehead:

Grumpy will be my theme for tomorrow...


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 19, 2013)

Welp, back down to 48 F with 86% humidity.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 19, 2013)

Was snowing here for a while, and I saw a duck swimming in the middle of a field.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 19, 2013)

saw ducks doing that same thing yesterday...and it snowed here today too.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 20, 2013)

I love ducks.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 20, 2013)

You have a bird fetish.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 20, 2013)

Lots of flooding going on around Grand Rapids. They had to evacuate a 32-storey hotel downtown. Hope everything is all right for EM_PS.






Album here: http://photos.mlive.com/grandrapidspress/2013/04/aerials_show_grand_river_april_25.html


----------



## cement (Apr 20, 2013)

^ whoa! Is that snowmelt or heavy rain? I guess I haven't been keeping up...


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 20, 2013)

Lots and lots of rain, pretty much didn't stop for a whole week. The snow has been gone for a while, but the water table was still high from the thaw when all the rain hit.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2013)

It fsnowed at my fhouse last fnight. This fweather can go fitself. This is BS.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 1, 2013)

It snowed at my place too, only a 1/4" this time, but sure made the roads like a skating rink (again). Passed three vehicles in the ditch and two roll overs this morning (all with assistance already on scene)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> It fsnowed at my fhouse last fnight. This fweather can go fitself. This is BS.


It's currently fsnowing now, and we're supposted to get another f1-3" of fsnow through tonight.

So much for almost setting record high temps earlier this week...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 1, 2013)

It's supposed to be 80 degrees here today. Last time it snowed was last Wednesday. Winter jumping straight into summer.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 1, 2013)

Supposed to be 82 here. We hit 84 yesterday. I think we're supposed to be back to something resembling normal by Friday. Time to put the snow blower in storage and break out the lawn-care tools.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2013)

80's today, then rain the rest of the week with temps down in the 60s


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2013)

I mowed the lawn on Sunday, helped a couple neighbors get their sprinkler systems up and running again, and the wife spent a couple hours on weed control. I'm ready to start complaining about the heat...


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2013)

I drove around with the top &amp; doors off the jeep yesterday.. have to admit it was pretty awesome..


----------



## Ble_PE (May 1, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> the wife spent a couple hours on weed control.




Damn, is it that bad already? Didn't you just pass the law in November?


----------



## blybrook PE (May 1, 2013)

^Was wondering when that would come up...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > the wife spent a couple hours on weed control.
> ...


It only makes money when you sell, so we have to manage our time/crops accordingly.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 1, 2013)

Saw this and thought of Dex:


----------



## pbrme (May 2, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> It fsnowed at my fhouse last fnight. This fweather can go fitself. This is BS.


"I am winter storm Achilles, which is spanish for.... the Nino"

Our temps are all over the chart:

Wed - Hi 69, Lo 29 (yes it actually froze)

Thur - Hi 79, Lo 49

Fri - Hi 82, Lo 50 Then it's supposed to climb to a high of 91 on Tuesday next week.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 2, 2013)

it was 90 yesterday, cool and rainy today high of 55 and tomorrow it may snow...f'ing great weather!


----------



## envirotex (May 2, 2013)

winter today, currently 55 degrees


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 2, 2013)

for Houston that is winter...


----------



## cdcengineer (May 3, 2013)

Had 5' of snow the past 3+ weeks. Let's hope the 15" of fresh snow from yesterday will be the last of it.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 3, 2013)

Did the ski slopes close yet?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 19, 2013)

We got over 6" of rain Friday!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2013)

crazy...did you start building your arc?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 19, 2013)

Thermometer said 68 degrees this morning. Very nice for August.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 19, 2013)

Currently 73 with a high of 87 anticipated.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate this weather hot and humid....causing sinus issues. Morning drug cocktail consisted of sudaphed (the real stuff), tylenol, zyrtec, and mutlivitamin.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2013)

The rain and cooler weather will be there in a day or two.

Low 60s and rainy by me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2013)

^ not til Friday. mid to upper 90s most of the week


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 9, 2013)

^Its hotter there than down here!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 9, 2013)

Supposed to be 96 here tomorrow. 66 by Friday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^ not til Friday. mid to upper 90s most of the week


Jet stream is an interesting thing.


----------



## cement (Sep 10, 2013)

I almost wore a coat this morning. I had the heat on in the car.

The thunderstorm that ran thru here last night knocked out the Internet at the office, but the wifi is working?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

And it's snowing here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 20, 2013)

lucky you


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

It's what I signed up for.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 21, 2013)

It was 70 and sunny here. Windows were open all day.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

Cool this morning, supposed to be back in the mid 70's though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2013)

expected high of 54 with frost warnings overnight into tomorrow


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2013)

High in the mid 60s today. It's a heat wave!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2013)

Highs in the 70's. Lows in the 50's. Windows and doors open.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Tomorrow morning it will be around 28 deg. Here comes the first frost!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2013)

Had a pretty good frost here overnight. It's supposed to get back up to the 60's this week. Perhaps I should get the sprinklers blown out before they freeze...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2013)

Snowing here.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

What do construction companies do in the winter in North Dakota do they just take the time off and do another profession I can't imagine there's that much work them t do? right


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2013)

If anything like the northeast, building trades soldier on. Earthwork ends about know and they gear up for plowing. In a mild winter you can dig but under stricter winter standards since fill freezes and grass won't grow. The work faces a little more scrutiny is the spring to see how it held up.

You need a long mild spell to make it worthwhile for the contractors to mobilize and the pavement plants ton reopen.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> What do construction companies do in the winter in North Dakota do they just take the time off and do another profession I can't imagine there's that much work them t do? right


Yup, in WI, they just power through the cold if something needs to be built. Most can't afford to take time off.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2013)

On our colder projects, they will schedule to erect what they need to during the warmer months, and then tarp up the structures and use forced air heaters when necessary just to keep ice from forming on the steel, which would violate our safety rules. Other than ice, I've never seen the craft sent home in the winter otherwise.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 22, 2013)

We work through it too. We use blankets &amp; heaters to keep the subgrade and/or steel warm before a concrete pour, then blankets for the concrete while it's curing. If the concrete is allowed to freeze, it can lead to scaling...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2013)

How's the Rocky Mtn crew making out with the big storm?

I think we are right on the fringes of it, maybe a shower or two but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2013)

It's just low 30's and rain but no snow here or anything .... The people here treat rain like we react to snow in GA- roads are a "bloody mess"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2013)

It warmed up a bit here overnight. I took out the garbage early this morning and it wasn't as bad as I expected.

I was out around 9:30 last night and the wind chill couldn't have been more than 15. But I don't want to break out all my warm stuff, so I have something on reserve when it's -30.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2013)

It was in the 50s with a strong sun and no clouds this weekend, even the wind was pretty calm.

Today its overcast, won't hit freezing today, and we got 20 mph winds with 35 mph gusts. That's more like it!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

No Snow  I was hoping to have an excuse to be a little late today...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2013)

We're supposed to get a few inches Thursday night into Friday, but nothing to write home about.

The cold snap plus the wind picking up has made taking puppy to the dog park so he isn't totally bonkers and I can actually get some stuff done is less than fun this week. Wind chill is about 8 right now.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 13, 2013)

Had to break out the big daddy parka this morning. Gonna be on the deck all day with a hefty breeze and currently 31 F. Hands and ears will become ice, but my body will be toasty.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2013)

After a thirty minute ride in, I still had ice droplets on the car.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Still snow on the ground from Monday night. Hope this stuff melts so I can rake the leaves.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

My peeps back in Atlanta or enduring a 24° morning it's already 39° here I'm starting to think it doesn't snow a lot here ....bummer


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2013)

Snow last night. WTF?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> My peeps back in Atlanta or enduring a 24° morning it's already 39° here I'm starting to think it doesn't snow a lot here ....bummer


I don't think it got quite that cold at my house. It was sub-30 degrees, but not by much.

Last night we got some pretty impressive winds, even though it was only about 40 degrees last night when I got home it felt much much colder. It was cold enough this morning that when my alarm clock went off this morning to go running I opted to roll over and go back to bed instead.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2013)

We had light sleet last night, but it wasn't cold enough to stay solid. Rain/sleet froze to the car, though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I'm starting to think it doesn't snow a lot here ....bummer


Let me put it this way: I drive my Camaro year round. I can count on one hand the amount of days I couldn't drive to work last winter...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 13, 2013)

Just wait till you front range guys get the annual 2-foot dumping of snow overnight. RG will be cursing it then.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2013)

It snowed a couple days ago in WI too. The next day it was like 22 deg. out. I was like WTH because a couple days prior to that it was like 50 deg. LOL WI weather....


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

I would have thought yall would be able to detect my sarcasm by now?

I wish we would get a 2' snow dump cause I shall be taking a snow day!

Maybe Boulder gets more snow or people here like to spend money, but id say over half the cars parked around our building have snow studs in them


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, when it does snow the roads can get slick really quickly, so the studded tires come in handy. It's not quite the ice you're used to seeing in the more humid east coast, but it's still pretty slick.

Only really problem with the studded tires is that they really tear up the roads for the other 300+ days out of the year that they're not needed, but the owners insist on continuing their use.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

A few of them are ones of people I work with and they said they keep them off during the Spring - Fall. A lot of hassle but I think they live up in the foothills so they probably see more snow than I do.. It has snowed 2 times at my house since I have been here a and 4 times up here in Boulder (nothing heavy)

I am sure it gets old but I would like to see a huge 2' snowfall. We were up in NC at my in laws one time and they got a foot of snow, kids had a blast, made an igloo, mainly I would just like an excuse to sit around and watch movies all day..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 13, 2013)

I change the tires on my personal vehicles for the winter. The wife's van has Blizzaks, and I have studded tires on mine. Not really that big a deal for me.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

But your up in the actual mountains though right?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> I change the tires on my personal vehicles for the winter. The wife's van has Blizzaks, and I have studded tires on mine. Not really that big a deal for me.


My previous car had two sets of tires/rims. 18" wheels with some nice summer tires, and a set of 16" steelies with the all-seasons. Each spring/fall I would swap them out, and "rotate" them so that the treads were matched properly (it was a FWD car, so I put the "better" treads on the fronts when I swapped).

I expect it won't be much longer before the Camaro gets the same treatment. The reason I haven't done it yet is simply because the brakes on the car require at least a 19" rim, and it's impossible to find cheap rims at that size. The summer tires get horrible traction in temps below 40 (some will even come apart if driven in the cold), and the all-season/winter tires give up a lot of traction when it gets over 70 degrees. The tires I have now are good for overall year-round use, but I won't dare take them to the track...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> But your up in the actual mountains though right?


Yup. When I lived in Boulder, I just had mud and snow rated tires


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 13, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Yeah, when it does snow the roads can get slick really quickly, so the studded tires come in handy. It's not quite the ice you're used to seeing in the more humid east coast, but it's still pretty slick.
> 
> Only really problem with the studded tires is that they really tear up the roads for the other 300+ days out of the year that they're not needed, but the owners insist on continuing their use.


They only let you ruin studs here from Nov to April, but not many people use them. I have a full set of true "snow tires" for my car as opposed to "all-weather". I think it make a big difference.

I used to have a 95 Caprice, rwd, no posi. I ran studs on that and ndver had a problem.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heavy winds and hail here. Tornado sirens just went off. Heading to the basement.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2013)

super heavey winds and hail here too. The wind was strong enough to rip the cover off the pool twice. the tornado like warning were 20 miles north of us


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, that was fun. I think the last of the leaves got blown out of the oak trees here though. One more pass with the leaf blower and it's time to start getting ready for snow removal.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hope everyone managed to stay safe, I've heard there were a lot of tornadoes, mostly in IL. The storm wasn't terrible here, but we've got almost 150,000 customers out of power, almost half of those have been from the winds after the storm. I'd like to help out with storm work, but I'm so far behind with regular work already. If it gets much worse I may not have a choice though.

There was a large house fire near my house--they're still investigating the cause, but the power was out at the time. One of the fire trucks responding got entangled in downed power lines on the way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 17, 2013)

Thick dusting of snow here, with more on the way. Ain't gonna melt either as the temps are not supposed to get near freezing anytime soon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 18, 2013)

We had snow over the weekend, but at my house (6500 feet) and lower, it all melted. Severe clear today, with another storm moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2013)

Going to 78 today...had to run the AC last night.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey 34 here...that's pretty good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2013)

17 and feels like 1?!? And this is the high for the day? At 5 AM? Blecch...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 20, 2013)

Freezing fog this morning at the house. We have a storm moving in, and I hope we get a bunch of snow.


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2013)

Snow and a windchill of -6F.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

It really doesn't feel like 19°


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a dry 19.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 21, 2013)

Cloudy and 73 here. Do not hate the messenger.


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2013)

At least it's cloudy!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2013)

but hopefully not with a chance of meatballs


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 21, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> It really doesn't feel like 19°


Does it feel like south?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2013)

8 degrees above 0 this morning. I suppose it's time to probably find my jacket.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 27, 2013)

30 something this morning with a not-so-fun, heavy wind.

Yesterday was the same, but with rain. That was a bag of suck.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2013)

High of -5 late next week? Low of -15 with 20 mph winds. Yippee.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2013)

Latest forecast: High of -9 on Friday.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2013)

Awesome weather weekend with a 0 in store for Thursday night...

Kids are supposed to have a snow shoe camp out this weekend, supposed to be cold . Curious to see if they cancel... I think bSA prohibits sub zero camping (&amp; I really wanna go)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2013)

Snow shoes are in play today here. Dakota Bark Park this afternoon. Teach that rotten mutt he loves snow after all. I got brand new snow shoes just waiting to be broken in.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2013)

They have some dirt cheap snow shoes at play it again sports in boulder.. Nice looking ones, guess when people can't sell there art they have to sell their gear


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

up to 15 " expected in Boulder tommorrow? i think I will opt to tellecommutte tomorrow, also known as sitting around and watching tv...


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2013)

A man will tell you it's 15 inches, but it's really only like 4.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

it was cold out


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2013)

The highs for the next few days are supposed to be right around 70 for us.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 3, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> up to 15 " expected in Boulder tommorrow? i think I will opt to tellecommutte tomorrow, also known as sitting around and watching tv...


Southern wuss.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> The highs for the next few days are supposed to be right around 70 for us.




and RAIN...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > up to 15 " expected in Boulder tommorrow? i think I will opt to tellecommutte tomorrow, also known as sitting around and watching tv...
> ...


me and the entire "homegrown" Boulder Office..


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > The highs for the next few days are supposed to be right around 70 for us.
> ...


It's good for the grass


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 3, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Government wusses. Put the plow attachment on the front bumper, chain up the tires, AND GET TO WORK!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

And reminiscent of Atlanta, half the office left at 2:30... I had to stop and get some Gatorade for my boys (sick) stopped by Safeway on the way home and it was total chaos, people buying up all the milk and bread....

Snowing in boulder when I left, nothing in Westminster/Broomfield...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 4, 2013)

we are getting a fine mist with fog...which will freeze nicely tonight unless the wind picks up and dries it out...yea for the drive tomorrow


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 4, 2013)

We had a coating of ice last night and 1-2 inches of snow on top of it. It made for a very slippery drive into work.

I guess we're supposed to get 3"-7" today here.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 4, 2013)

Left work at normal time (5 or 5:15), and it was just misting a little, about 34 degrees. No snow when I went to bed at 11. Got up at 5:45, kids and wife have a snow day, and we had about 10-12 inches at the house. Still snowing as well. 12 degrees when I got up. My drive to Gunnison tomorrow (if it happens) will be a ton of fun. Woo hoo.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 4, 2013)

lucky you!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> The highs for the next few days are supposed to be right around 70 for us.




79 on Friday.

49 on Sunday (with rain)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2013)

It's 7, and feels like -15.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2013)

its 9 here and feels like +20..?.. I wish it would snow every day, parking places galore on snow days! even left at lunch and came bac and got the same spot! that never happens (we have no actual parking, first come first come on the street, thanks to some fucking urban planner)


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2013)

It's 0 here and feels like -20. I had to walk over to the other building and my face felt pain. Otherwise it's not too bad.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm beginning to think our weatherman has gone full retard.

Heard him on the news last night, "warm front coming in, but don't be so sure that means showers!"

Lets see, existing cold front + incoming warm front = precipitation? Yep, it was raining balls. Somehow, he overlooked that possibility.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

Feels like -30 here this morning. Yuck. Sorry dog, you are getting a real short walk.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/dangerous-arctic-cold-headed-f/20537531


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2013)

Warm and rainy again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2013)

it was starting to get nasty at home already this morning, but on the drive to work I passed out of the line of the storm and it is clear at work.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> it was starting to get nasty at home already this morning, but on the drive to work I passed out of the line of the storm and it is clear at work.


Ya looks like a cold front is moving toward us this weekend and for a good portion of the US too. Although some are already pretty [email protected] cold!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2013)

Freezing rain again last night. More possible thru noon, then warming up to around the freezing mark. Hoping it clears up some before the weekends over; gotta lotta miles to put on the road


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > it was starting to get nasty at home already this morning, but on the drive to work I passed out of the line of the storm and it is clear at work.
> ...




Up to -7 here. Feels like -31.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2013)

65...feels like 65


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2013)

2.7 F, feels like 1F. That's warmer than the -22 when I came to work.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

garage door wouldnt open this am...( had to do it manually and it really didnt want to open)


----------



## envirotex (Dec 5, 2013)

We've got a winter weather advisory here from midnight until noon tomorrow. It's going to dip down to 27F and it might rain a little.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 5, 2013)

It is 60 here


----------



## envirotex (Dec 5, 2013)

not for long, and that girl does NOT love bacon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2013)

envirotex said:


> not for long, and that girl does NOT love bacon.


she has a little pudge to butt...maybe she just works out like crazy


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2013)

envirotex said:


> We've got a winter weather advisory here from midnight until noon tomorrow. It's going to dip down to 27F and it might rain a little.


Love it when states like this get weather they're not used to dealing with. Everything shuts down and everyone freaks out. LOL

But be safe Tex.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 5, 2013)

Bacon + lots of squats= sweet cheeks


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh yeah it is supposed to drop like 30 degrees the next day or so...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 5, 2013)

It dropped 30 degrees SO FAR today. It was mid 60s when I left for work this morning, and it's now in the high 30s. High of 20 forecast for next Tuesday. Up to an inch of ICE forecast for tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

it was *8* when I just sat in my car to talk on my phone about a job so my work didnt here, took a LONG time for the car to warm up, then the call was over


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

My battery died today, luckily in my driveway. Pain in the ass as I needed to call a tow truck to jump it, but glad I have a fresh battery for winter.

Also, all of you complaining about the weather, simmer down. Not even going to approch zero here until next week.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes but dex and cement promised me 300 days of glorious sunshine!

Crap I probably need to get a new battery also, unless my aaa is still active?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2013)

Just remember the ol timers battery formula:

States other than N. Dakota, Alaska &amp; others that get frigid regularly: 250cca + 1cca for every cubic inch of engine displacement.

Frigid states, start at 500cca, then add in 1cca for cubic inch of engine displacement.

I guarantee it'll be larger than stock, but try to find one that'll fit in the tray. You'll only need a jump if the alternator goes out and you leave the lights on overnight accidentally.

Now for wx: getting freezing rain. Heavy at times. Calling for snow later that'll make the roads even mote fun. Stay safe out there ya'll.


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2013)

It "feels like" -16 here. Ambient is -1.6F. I like it when it's so cold they throw in the decimal point.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2013)

Already have about 2" of snow and it's still snowing pretty hard. People have already lost their minds. Bank sent out a message saying they were closing early, and school was cancelled this morning in anticipation of the snow.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 6, 2013)

Too bad we're not getting any snow up here. Wouldn't mind getting in some skiing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 7, 2013)

csb said:


> It "feels like" -16 here. Ambient is -1.6F. I like it when it's so cold they throw in the decimal point.




Ambient is -14, 'feels like' is -37. In a row?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought we were supposed to get a bad storm today.... I am still waiting for it....


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

NNJ to get 1-3 inches of snow, then rain and ice this afternoon, evening and tomorrow am. fun to drive in, not so much with the kids in the car though.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

I said to my husband today... if it's this cold and wet out, it should at least be pretty, I wish we had gotten snow... or enough sleet/ice to cancel schools tomorrow so I could stay home


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2013)

The Griswold Family Christmas Tree


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2013)

^ LOL. Did you bring a saw?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks great. Little full, lot of sap.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I said to my husband today... if it's this cold and wet out, it should at least be pretty, I wish we had gotten snow... or enough sleet/ice to cancel schools tomorrow so I could stay home


we didn't even get the snow. just ice. bleh...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 9, 2013)

first snowfall of the year overnight. Only about an inch or so. Turning to sleet then rain for the rest of the day. I guess winter had to come at some point.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Saturday around 11:30 am, I walked into the CVS. It was 68 degrees, according to the thermometer in the car.

Three minutes later, I walked out and it was 59.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

big temp swing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2013)

^And I was in shorts and flipflops...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

sure. Now you're just rubbing it in for us cold weather people.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2013)

Currently 49 F, 95% humidity, windy, and overcast. Sure, it's not freezing, but it's not pleasant.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 9, 2013)

nice layer of mist that froze on the way down came down yesterday evening making the drive home literally down the street (.5 mile or so) a living crazy, but it was fine this morning. They canceled schools though...lovely phone call around 10:15 PM saying they were having a snow day today


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

all the trees look full until you dust the snow off!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Got about 6" of snow over night and the temp is right around 10 deg. above 0. First run of the snow blower this year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2013)

Tires of the car were frozen to the garage floor this morning. Negative 6* when I left the house. I hate the cold.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

its weird to say but I am looking forward to it getting back into the low 30's on wednesday..


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

3" - 6" of snow tomorrow. Bleh.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

^ what if the snow came with your exam results?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I believe one has nothing to do with the other. I dislike the snow because I have to shovel it. It won't change my day or anything like that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

-4 deg. on the thermometer this morning. Time to officially put the short sleeve shirts away I guess.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

layer it with long sleeve underneath...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

it finally stopped snowing here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

It hit 45 here today. It honestly felt warm enough to wear short-sleeves...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> It hit 45 here today. It honestly felt warm enough to wear short-sleeves...


I love that feeling in March. It is the feeling of hope.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2013)

praise allah!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Gonna be cold overnight. feel like 9 deg F


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

Furnace has been running for an hour and a half. Then again it is probably because the thermostat is set to 58 degrees over night and the ambient temperature usually drops to a degree or two North of that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 13, 2013)

Ummm, what the hell was I thinking moving to the North East?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 13, 2013)

A dime bag is 11 cents? SWEET!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 13, 2013)

Time to move to VA


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 13, 2013)

Man up. It was -1 at the house this morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

None of you are allowed to whine about the weather here again other than the people here I know from certain similar places.

Hitting 0 would be nice, wind chill anywhere there would be even better.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Not a whine. Snow is already falling here in NJ. 6-10 inches by end. We have a Christmas party Early this afternoon. Should be fun to travel in.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 14, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> Not a whine. Snow is already falling here in NJ. 6-10 inches by end. We have a Christmas party Early this afternoon. Should be fun to travel in.


My wife's company Christmas party was canceled tonight due to the same storm. RI will see snow later tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

This is a friend's and family party. It's pretty local. Only a 5 mile trip to party.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 14, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> This is a friend's and family party. It's pretty local. Only a 5 mile trip to party.


Should we expect to see you in the Drunk Tank again?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

No afraid not. Wife is PG and with the roads that messy and the kiddos out with us I have to be the driver. Could be possible for after I get home though.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 14, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> No afraid not. Wife is PG and with the roads that messy and the kiddos out with us I have to be the driver. Could be possible for after I get home though.


Drive safe!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> Not a whine. Snow is already falling here in NJ. 6-10 inches by end. We have a Christmas party Early this afternoon. Should be fun to travel in.




I was being facetious, no worries. Little snow here, but the wind chill is -17, so still frigid. The wind is a real bitch here. And no trees or topography to block it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

I can take straight cold. Cold and windy blows. No pun intended


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

Why is it so windy in North Dakota?

Because Montana blows and Minnesota sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

I discovered flannel lined jeans this week, you wanna talk about awesome...I was sick of my ass taking half an hour to warm up after sitting on my ice cold car seat.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

How makes them? They sound great for days of field work in winter.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I discovered flannel lined jeans this week, you wanna talk about awesome...I was sick of my ass taking half an hour to warm up after sitting on my ice cold car seat.


just now? I figured that out awhile ago, but I just put on a pair of flannel Pajama pants under my jeans...I haven't invested the money in the real thing. Those things are expensive and work wont reimburse for them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2013)

we got about 6-8 inches of snow last night and this morning on top of lots of rain that came down yesterday afternoon. One big wet mess. The trees have a ice coating then tons of snow that most of the lower branches were touching the ground. For the trees I care about I went around this morning and shook the bulk of the snow off to ease up the tension.

minisnick and I also build a snow slide off the front porch, went sledding down said slide, built snowman, made snowangels and had a snow ball fight.

crazy earlier for this much snow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2013)

I played 6 holes of golf today. It was 37, felt like 29, raining, and lots of snow on the ground.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

So far about 6" of snow. Roads were fun to navigate but I made it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> How makes them? They sound great for days of field work in winter.




Mine are from Dickies, as is most of my work wear. Good quality at a reasonable price. We got a lot of "Work and Western" stores around here so they are easy to find. Carhart also makes them, but they are a lot more expensive. I'm sure other brands make them as well if you look. More comfortable than thermals or running tights under your pants.



snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I discovered flannel lined jeans this week, you wanna talk about awesome...I was sick of my ass taking half an hour to warm up after sitting on my ice cold car seat.
> ...




The denim ones were $31, the duck ones were $34. No worse than regular jeans. You got a Home of Economy nearby? Or is that just an ND thing?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 15, 2013)

Back to 40 degrees and windy as balls, especially in the structure. Can't compete with the snow and ice folks, but it's still not very pleasant for this hot weather boy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2013)

upper 40's and mid 50's by the weekend. No complaints here.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 16, 2013)

Single digits tonight in RI.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2013)

28 at 11 PM in northern ND. For once I am warmer than a good number of you.







Oh that felt good. Had to get that in before we get back to negative temps for a high toward the end of the week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2013)

well crap..it's snowing like the inside of a snow globe right now...have to change my lunch plans cuz I'm not driving in that nonsense


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

Its coming down pretty steady now too. I just came home so Mrs NJ could go to the doctor. 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 17, 2013)

It's supposed to be in the 70s this weekend. Looking forward to it!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

Oddly enough, it will reach mid 50s this weekend too.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 17, 2013)

Sunny and 64. Nice departure from last week's depression fest of a plant outage. Only saw the sun once (for 30 minutes) over 7 days.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 18, 2013)

We got a decent snow here right around evening commute time. My 12 mile commute home took about 1-1/2 hours. Primary issue was the dopes that don't invest in good snow tires so they can't make it up the slight grades/hills when there is freshly fallen (and falling heavily) snow/slush on the ground and the traffic is so dense the plows can't get there. Everything backs up behind them and there's no room to go around them. PITA


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2013)

The last couple of days were relatively mild (30-35) but the temp us supposed to drop like a rock today with highs around 0 the next 3-4 days.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2013)

^ no thanks. That's summer weather.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ no thanks. That's spring/fall summer weather.


fixt


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2013)

skeeters must love it


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2013)

Going to be close to 50 this weekend in Boston. That should melt some snow


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2013)

cement said:


> skeeters must love it




Too cold before and too dry.

Looks like a suitably chilly Christmas.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2013)

It made 0 here today!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2013)

Snow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2013)

Feels like is -19 right now. Actual temp is around -5.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2013)

the 7 inches of snow we got this past weekend is completely gone. Still there yesterday morning on way to work, by the time I got home it was gone lovely 50+ degree temps


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2013)

If you are missing it, I'll gladly send you some of what we have here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2013)

no thanks. looks liek we are slated to get more this weekend along with ice


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2013)

damn storm front...go away quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Freezing rain here. Big snow system coming Sat. night into Sun. morning apparently. Good time to stay at home with some tasty beverages.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2013)

Sunny and 67 here. Time to open the windows!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 20, 2013)

Woke up to frost and a freezing fog. It seems that most of it has melted off already


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Freezing fog always makes me chuckle....LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2013)

rain rain and more rain


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 21, 2013)

^Same system up here but we've got an ice storm warning for up to 1/2 inch of ice tonight. Plus as much as two inches of rain.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2013)

55 degrees f. No complaints here. Getting a nice thaw going today.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 21, 2013)

29* above, light wind. 1.5" snow overnight. Hadn't plowed in over a week, so got rid of 6" this morning from the yard.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2013)

still raining


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 21, 2013)

A sunny 74 here... shorts, tank top and flip flop weather!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2013)

^^^See now I'm jealous


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2013)

Light snow, temps in the mid 20's. Perfect weather for a neighborhood Xmas party...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2013)

82 today. That big rain storm system brought us a whopping 10 minutes of sprinkles.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2013)

At 8 am, it's already 60 degrees out. Snow melt virtually over. I Love this. Damn the snow and cold.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 22, 2013)

The ice storm just missed me, the line of freezing rain was about 20 miles north of here. Areas have a half-inch of ice. We (my employer) have 140,000 customers out of power. This is going to be a disaster since so many employees are on vacation for the holiday. Have to feel bad for the people that are out of power, in the cold, and trying to get ready for Christmas--some of them may still be out on Christmas.

I didn't volunteer to be on-call this weekend since I'm headed out of town. Kind of feel bad I'm not helping, but on the other hand I was available for work last Christmas and will be next year.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 22, 2013)

Another 6" of snow since yesterday. Still falling, about 3/4" since I plowed an hour ago. Could get another 6" by morning. Temps hovering right around 32*.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2013)

Sure you aren't in the Northeast? Weather sounds about right.

All the way up to -21 here. You gotta love the Upper Midwest! Let's hear it for the $4 down comforters from the thrift store.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 23, 2013)

-21?

Que friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, f*** that.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 23, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Sure you aren't in the Northeast? Weather sounds about right.
> 
> All the way up to -21 here. You gotta love the Upper Midwest! Let's hear it for the $4 down comforters from the thrift store.


Yeah, I think we switched locations. Yer getting our normal weather!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 23, 2013)

VTE, that's one big class of NOPE. I don't like it when it drops below freezing...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 26, 2013)

had a white christmas is chicago, but nothing fell here at home.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

Mid 50's today. Unreal weather.... I'm sure we will pay for this one day.... In February....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah. It gets cold in February. Not the same cold as VTE is experiencing, but it's still cold. However, once March hits then temps get back into the 60's again...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2013)

38 here right now. Heat wave!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

International falls - 38 overnight. No thanks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2013)

-6 here right now with -25 windchill. Once the temp. goes below 0, I don't think there's any differentiation any longer. It's just plain friggin' COLD! LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2013)

8 feels like -3 around here. Tad bit nipplely if you ask me....thank heavens for the invention of padded bras.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm sure. That is officially TFC.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> 8 feels like -3 around here.  Tad bit nipplely if you ask me....thank heavens for the invention of padded bras.


Says you. I prefer the braless white t-shirt.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

-2 here and feels like -20. Surprised I'm not the coldest for once.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

So Friday morning it's supposed to feel like - 10 at its lowest. NFW! This ain't supposed to be here in NJ.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

~5 inches of snow this morning. Less the farther north I got to work. Had to wait until the county got the shit together and plow but was only 45 minutes late for work.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's too cold to snow up here.

-9 right now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

we got anywhere between 1" and a dusting of snow last night. Just enough to make the roads wet and sloppy. Glad I washed the car a couple days ago... :madgo:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Over the past couple days I'd say we got about 6-8" of snow. The shoveling/snow blowing is getting old fast! The commute today was pretty bad. Was about an hour late today. Also just washed both vehicles. Awesome.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 2, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> It's too cold to snow up here.
> 
> -9 right now.


Thats not cold enough to prevent it from snowing! I've seen it snow at -25*F and accumulate up to 3" in this neck of the woods. Usually say it has to be -30 to stop it from snowing.

Currently its -2 where I'm at in Fairbanks. Getting on my Arctic Gear as I'll be working outside for the next couple hours cleaning up a collapsed fabric shed and loading the truck for this run of moving. Should be a fun day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2014)

> Issued by The National Weather ServiceBismarck, ND	Thu, Jan 2, 2014, 3:48 PM CST
> 
> Local Radar MapUpdated Jan 2, 2014, 4:25pm CST
> 
> ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2014)

Everyone except Bly and Kevo has just lost the right to whine about the weather.

- VTE, PE from ND and rooting for the NEP


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 2, 2014)

We got ~1" of snow today, but the roads are terrible. It's not really enough to plow, lots of roads didn't get salted/brined, and it's cold so the snow that melted initially is now a sheet of ice. I hope they get the roads better before I have to drive into work.

We are scheduled to get our first sub-zero temps in the last several years on Monday. Current forecast is high of 3, low of -3.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Got an inch of snow while working outside. Not bad, but annoying after hand shoveling 6" from the yard. Decided nit to mess with the collapsed shed as theres 18+" of snow and ice on it and the trailer I wanted to get. Its waiting till spring.

Will have similar conditions tmrw, good luck to those in ND. Those winds are a witch!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2014)

The little cup of water one of the boys left on the back deck last night has a sheet of ice on the top. Science!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 3, 2014)

It's -10 here this morning. The high today is supposed to be +12. The current forecast high for Monday is -10. Where the hell is AlGore when you need him?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

He's in CO- supposed to be 60 today.... But 10 Sunday


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2014)

-5 this morning on the way to work. haven't seen that sort of cold in a long time


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 3, 2014)

The wind chill was 12 this morning. One of the many reasons you won't find me living north of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2014)

Today will be a balmy 15 degrees.

By Sunday, we will have a high of -6. By Monday we will have a high of -16.

I so need to get outta here......


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Tuesday night is supposed to be 19, the first time we dipped below 20 in 2 years.


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2014)

In the 20's, high of 37 for today, supposed to be back in the 50's on Sunday. Think I'm abandoning hope of working in the garage today.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^ Boooo! I was cussing toiling under a 22 year old econobox when it was 32 F this morning. Get in the garage!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Everyone except Bly and Kevo has just lost the right to whine about the weather.
> 
> - VTE, PE from ND and rooting for the NEP


Can WI join the ranks now?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2014)

^I think the only difference between the warning in effect for you and the one here is that we're expecting 5-10 inches of new snow before the bottom drops out on the temperatures. That big a$$ snow blower I bought a couple of years ago is getting a work out this year.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 4, 2014)

Current temp is 22 above, light snow, winds to 30mph. Have seen temps up to 33 already and nearing the halfway point on the drive back to the new house. It'll be getting warmer the further South we drive.

Currently waiting for the other half to catch up to me, she's got a loaded truck w/o trailer, but is only 15-20 miles behind.

Love driving in near whiteout conditions while pulling a 5k trailer and dodging caribou or moose. Have seen 2 dozen caribou so far, still have 40 miles of caribou country left, then its moose country.

Gonna be a long day...

Stay warm there k1f3, those winds can be a real bear. Its one thing to have those temps as a standing temp, its another to deal with winds too...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 4, 2014)

yeah 8-12 inches of snow on the way


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 4, 2014)

-5 this morning. Supposed to be -22 on Tuesday. This cold blows...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> -5 this morning. Supposed to be -22 on Tuesday. This *wind* blows...


Fixt


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 4, 2014)

That was the pun that I was going for but thanks


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 5, 2014)

Home. Max speed 50mph. Slow going, but a good drive. Another 2doz caribou spotted.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi 53 today (this morning, right now in fact) with temps plummeting down to 5 by days end. Almost a 50 degree swing in a day. That's crazy. Wind chill - 25. Glad I got the the baby home yesterday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Woke up at 59, an hour later it was fifty. Creepy thing is there was no wid associated with the drop.

Gonna be 15 tomorrow morning with winds of 20-30 mph. I have to admit, my chintzy ways seem to jave gotten the best of me, as I never went ahead and got remote start installed in my car (fob is dead).


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 6, 2014)

^ Mike, we're in the same boat here in RI. I was foggy as hell this morning too.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 6, 2014)

-22 this morning.

Damn, it's cold!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2014)

-14 here. I'm staying inside and listening to the furnace run.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm one of the "good" employees that is at work and "working" hard today.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2014)

^Me too. I'm just lucky that my normal work location also happens to be in my basement.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2014)

It is getting colder by the minute here...

Now this is something new for many of us here in the peninsula...

.. WIND CHILL WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MELBOURNE HAS ISSUED A WIND CHILL WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 AM EST TUESDAY.

* WIND CHILL VALUES... LATE NIGHT TEMPERATURES IN THE 20S IN COMBINATION WITH BREEZY NORTHWEST WINDS WILL ALLOW WIND CHILL VALUES TO DROP INTO THE MID TO UPPER TEENS LATE TONIGHT.

* OTHER IMPACTS... VERY COLD WIND CHILL VALUES WILL POSE A HAZARD TO THOSE OUTDOORS WITHOUT APPROPRIATE PROTECTION. DRESS IN LAYERS AND WEAR A HAT AND GLOVES IF OUTDOORS FOR ANY PROLONGED PERIOD OF TIME. PETS ARE ALSO SUSCEPTIBLE TO COLD WEATHER. MAKE SURE THEY HAVE ADEQUATE SHELTER INDOORS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WIND CHILL WARNING MEANS THE COMBINATION OF VERY COLD AIR AND STRONG WINDS WILL CREATE DANGEROUSLY LOW WIND CHILL VALUES. THIS COULD RESULT IN FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ Mike, we're in the same boat here in RI. I was foggy as hell this morning too.


Yup. I was up with the baby at 0300 and I could see sh!t. Very foggy.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Glad I got the the baby home yesterday.




There's no lay away plan available?

(Relatively speaking) Cold last night, currently 27 F and windy with high of 37 F. Expected low tonight of 17 F more wind. Good thing is that I am now driving a car with heat.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Heat is always a nice luxury. Mrs NJ had no heat in the hospital the first night. It was 5 below outside that night.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Heat is always a nice luxury. Mrs NJ had no heat in the hospital the first night. It was 5 below outside that night.




-5 outside and no heat? That's how babies are made.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Such an evil cycle. That's how that baby was made.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> -14 here.


Same here on my drive in to work.



kevo_55 said:


> I'm one of the "good" employees that is at work and "working" hard today.


Ditto.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Good thing is that I am now driving a car with heat.




I'm VERY glad I got the heat in my car attended to.

But, it may be a different story in the office tomorrow...



> As many of you know the next 48 hours will bring some extreme cold weather conditions to our area and state. Our buildings are not insulated nor were they designed for these extremely cold conditions and most of them are heated by heat pumps. Many of these units are 10 to 20 years old and these older units generally do NOT perform very well in temperatures below 32 degrees. The electric back up heat in these older units are also undersized and CANNOT keep up with the demand placed on them in extremely cold conditions. With all of that said….. I strongly encourage each of you to wear and dress in warmer clothes, (layers) the next few days as you WILL experience chilly conditions in many of our buildings.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2014)

^ wow!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 6, 2014)

At least the management admits the faults of the buildings and forewarns the employees, not everyone gets that kinda warning.

Fair warning, carry cold weather outdoor gear with you in the car in case you need it. Better to be prepared than be a popsicle.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ wow!




I fully expect it to beat the previous office record of 58 degrees.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Just heard on the radio that it's cold enough here to keep the politician's hands in their own pockets for a change.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Even that's doubtful.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 6, 2014)

Happy Snow/Cold Apocalypse, or as someone who lives in AK would call Monday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2014)

-7 with windchill -30...it warmed up there is also supposed 10+ inches of snow on the ground but there are 2-3 ft drifts all over the place and you can see the ground surrounding the trees crazy

the governor closed all state offices today so I didn't have to go to work


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2014)

I thought VT might appreciate this (received from email forward):

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8hGIF9FljM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I thought VT might appreciate this (received from email forward):


Sounded pretty spot on to me...


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2014)

Calling for an icy morning. Guess it'll be one crawl of a commute tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

So just because I don't want to have any issues I'm being over cautious. I'm letting the heat run a little warmer than usual over night and I'm letting the faucets trickle so to avoid any pipes from freezing.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 7, 2014)

I live in the Southeast so that I don't have to deal with this type of cold weather. F this 9 degrees this morning.


----------



## Weavs33 (Jan 7, 2014)

-6 outside, -32 real feel...... and 55 at my desk


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

-4 below outside, real feel - 16. Inside 69 but smells like money burning.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2014)

14, but the office is an unexpectedly warm 72!


----------



## Weavs33 (Jan 7, 2014)

our office is prolly in the 60's, but i have a window cubicle so its about 10 degrees colder in winter and 10 degrees warmer in summer


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 7, 2014)

-13 right now. All I can say that it was an improvement from yesterday!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> I live in the Southeast so that I don't have to deal with this type of cold weather. F this 9 degrees this morning.




This.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel bad for the dude in the parking lot installing my new windshield.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I feel bad for the dude in the parking lot installing my new windshield.


First World problem


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2014)

-10 with -22 wind chills this morning. Had to go to work today but minisnick's winter break was extended another day


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2014)

It will be 65 Saturday. I have that to look forward to.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Same. Near 50. That will feel like summer.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2014)

42 here right now.

Take that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2014)

:banhim:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2014)

-11 here. I agree it's somewhat of an improvement. They are talking 30s by the weekend. Time to break out the bike again?!? :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, got this in an email forward that I find pretty funny. I've seen it before (or a variation of it) and thought it was pretty relevant to share given the arctic weather some are experiencing.



> Life in Wisconsin *where ever it's friggin' cold*:
> 
> *December 8*: 6:00 PM. It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses Print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like the cold put a wee bit o'stress on the local power grid:

http://www.wltx.com/news/article/260504/2/SCEG-Suspends-Rolling-Blackouts-


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 8, 2014)

^Yep, that's the truth. There were several area counties that delayed school yesterday due to the cold. There was no precipitation in the forecast at all either, so no real chance for ice on the roads. There have been many times that they've canceled school the night before a "big snowstorm" and the next day it rains. But I'll take the second pic over the first one any day of the week!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> ^Yep, that's the truth. There were several area counties that delayed school yesterday due to the cold.




He11. one Orangeburg County School district didn't even OPEN yesterday. I mean, honest to God, it isn't THAT cold.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 8, 2014)

another snow day for minisnick due to the negative windchill temps


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2014)

Washing machine is in a room without heat. Two straight days of subzero temps has rendered it temporarily out of order. Pretty sure just the hoses are frozen and not the plumbing or even the unit itself, but I will wait for temps to rise on their own and thaw it naturally.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2014)

Business as usual here, wind chill -32. Let's go, cupcakes.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2014)

2 hour delays again this morning, announced last night, based only on the premise that 20 degrees is "too cold." No precipitation, no ice, nothing.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck that!

But something is wrong now when I get up in the morning I look at the thermometer and I am relieved when it says 27 something is not right with that


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck that!
> 
> But something is wrong now when I get up in the morning I look at the thermometer and I am relieved when it says 27 something is not right with that


Having grown up in New England and lived in the midwest, I'm inclined to agree with your sentiment. Especially since the temperatures DIDN'T BUDGE over those two hours.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> another snow day for minisnick due to the negative windchill temps


Wow. Seems like they are getting more lenient with snow days. Very seldom did we have for cold temps. Snow yes, but cold temps not so much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 8, 2014)

THe super rural communities are bused in to attend our schools. The buses don't run well in this weather and they don't want the kids waiting for the bus out in this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2014)

As being one who rode the bus in a rural community, I can appreciate that. And is really the only other time we had a day off. If the buses didn't run.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 8, 2014)

Only snow day we had was when we had a freak ice storm that knocked out the power to the town. 3 feet of snow? Better bust out the 4x4 and the snowshovel. The joys of growing up in the rural CO mountains...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd been gone from home for two weeks for the holidays and got home Monday night to 16" of snow in my driveway and -16 degrees with -40 wind chill. Two hours of snow blowing later I was able to get in my house. It really wasn't as bad as I was expecting outside though I did have plenty of snot-cicles hanging off my face by the time I was done.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2014)

^ welcome to PURE Michigan. Your trip begins at Michigan.org.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 8, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2014)

That's why the Broncos will lose this weekend, they'll be too busy looking for nachos in the stands to remember the playbook.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ welcome to PURE Michigan. Your trip begins at Michigan.org.




North Dakota...Legendary.

It must be a legend because no one has actually been here.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2014)

16° F @ 0315. It's the warmest it's been in days.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2014)

It's 19 here at 2:54 AM. It's actually warmer in ND than NJ!

I was going to ask why you were up and posting at this hour, then I remembered you have a newborn. I have a puppy, which is similarly a late night excrement machine.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Exactly. Been watching old episodes of Duck Dynasty with the little one. I'm just glad it's finally beginning to warm up. I will be thawing out my washing machine and the supply lines to it later today. A space heater and a hair dryer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

> *Bitter cold helps SCE&amp;G set power usage record*
> 
> 
> COLUMBIA, SC (AP) - This week's cold weather helped South Carolina Electric &amp; Gas set a record for one-day power usage.
> ...






http://www.wistv.com/story/24397336/bitter-cold-helps-sceg-set-power-usage-record

Looks like a lot of folks have heat pumps and were relying on the heat strips.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> > *Bitter cold helps SCE&amp;G set power usage record*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Wow. In cases of a planned blackout, are they required to at least notify the customer in advance, or just shut it down w/o warning?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > > *Bitter cold helps SCE&amp;G set power usage record*
> ...


Nobody knew it was a semi planned event until after it hit the news that the rolling blackouts were suspended at 10:45 am.

I suspect to see some 'revelations' hit the news in a few days.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2014)

See that's bs in my eyes. People have kids. Even though it was only for 15 minutes, it still could have been planned for by those it happened to.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> See that's bs in my eyes. People have kids. Even though it was only for 15 minutes, it still could have been planned for by those it happened to.




You'll get no argument from me on that. I did note that it seems the rural areas took the brunt of the rolling blackouts. Take from that what you will, but I suspect it was because they're less likely to complain.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Its just not right. I've such bad experiences with the electric companies. We have always been the last to get restoration when there's an outtage. And they lie. The least they can do is give an honest estimated answer. This past summer we lost power 2 days after a bad storm. A pole snapped and left a wire hanging a few feet across an intersection. They left it that way for a day and a half. I complained to the state Board of public utilities but got no where. They all suck in my opinion.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> > *Bitter cold helps SCE&amp;G set power usage record*
> >
> >
> > COLUMBIA, SC (AP) - This week's cold weather helped South Carolina Electric &amp; Gas set a record for one-day power usage.
> ...




Natural gas heat FTMFW!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > > *Bitter cold helps SCE&amp;G set power usage record*
> ...




That's my chosen path.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2014)

minisnick has no school again today due to "weather". my guess There are either waterline or pipe breaks at some of the schools or it is do to all the snow and the buses can't make the turns in the streets. The county has the unincorporated areas surrounding town broken into North and south townships and it is the townships job to plow the streets in those areas. The county gives them prorated $ from property taxes to operate. North has all the nice houses so they get a bigger chunk of money. The daycare lady said the South township had to layoff all its employees for the winter due to no $ so it was highly likely that it was the township commissioner driving the plow and he didn't do a good job.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2014)

A balmy 26 degrees this morning.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2014)

43 F and climbing! :woot:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ welcome to PURE Michigan. Your trip begins at Michigan.org.






The funny thing is I'm headed to the UP this weekend to go XC skiing. Easily could have just stayed home to do that.



NJmike PE said:


> See that's bs in my eyes. People have kids. Even though it was only for 15 minutes, it still could have been planned for by those it happened to.




No, it doesn't work that way. If the system is close to peak and there are multiple generators that trip off unexpectedly (in this case probably because something froze up) there is no time to respond. Electricity is the definition of just in time delivery, the generation HAS to equal the load, if it doesn't the whole grid goes black. That's why they shed _some_ load rather than losing everyone. And they are rotating blackouts, only 15 minute periods. It's not like they shut people off for days.



NJmike PE said:


> Its just not right. I've such bad experiences with the electric companies. We have always been the last to get restoration when there's an outtage. And they lie. The least they can do is give an honest estimated answer. This past summer we lost power 2 days after a bad storm. A pole snapped and left a wire hanging a few feet across an intersection. They left it that way for a day and a half. I complained to the state Board of public utilities but got no where. They all suck in my opinion.




Waaa waaaa waaa. Come try working with us and see what it's like, you'll change your tune.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> No, it doesn't work that way. If the system is close to peak and there are multiple generators that trip off unexpectedly (in this case probably because something froze up) there is no time to respond. Electricity is the definition of just in time delivery, the generation HAS to equal the load, if it doesn't the whole grid goes black. That's why they shed _some_ load rather than losing everyone. And they are rotating blackouts, only 15 minute periods. It's not like they shut people off for days.




Yeah, something froze up, but they didn't say what it was.

I wonder if they just couldn't hold the load. From what I've read, it was a problem in eastern NC as well. Duke Power, maybe?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 9, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I have both, for some reason...

...the previous owner had heat pumps installed, with the emergency heat being provided by gas furnaces rather than heat strips. :dunno:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 9, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...




That's actually a fantastic way to set it up. I wonder if you can still get something like that, as my HVAC unit is 20 something.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 9, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I have both, for some reason...
> 
> 
> ...the previous owner had heat pumps installed, with the emergency heat being provided by gas furnaces rather than heat strips. :dunno:






That's what my boss has, though propane instead of natural gas. The propane furnace is primary if the temp is below 40 degrees, but the heat pump is primary above 40. Although he normally heats with wood anyway...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I have both, for some reason...
> ...




Isn't that how NJ got their recent child?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Woke up to 4" of fresh snow and its still falling.

Current temp hovering right around the freezing point, roads are fairly slick. Hoping it stays with snow and doesn't switch to rain.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 9, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


^^^This :  : :thumbs:

In other news, the battle of Mike vs. The frozen washing machine is now over. Mike 1 - WM 0


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

It's nearly above freezing here!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2014)

minisnick had another snow day today even though it is mid 30s

in the message they said there were still 8 or 9 areas that the buses could not get to...i.e. only a single lane plowed.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2014)

Temps continue to rise here in Boston. Expecting close to 50 deg tomorrow with rain for the Pats game at 8:15. I bet it will wreak havoc on the Frozen Fenway hockey games this weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, change it to Flooded Fenway and you're all set.

As for the Pats game, I'll miss the snow bowls on real grass of 10 years ago. I also miss the the AFC title game wins.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2014)

-5 feels like -31. Yippee.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 20, 2014)

75 and sunny, feels like 75 and sunny.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2014)

getting ready for another snow event combined with this polar vortex tomorrow. The weather folks have rubbed their magic ball and are predicting 4 to 8 inches with wind chills tomorrow night between 10 to 15 below zero. Thanks a lot Al Gore.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> getting ready for another snow event combined with this polar vortex tomorrow. The weather folks have rubbed their magic ball and are predicting 4 to 8 inches with wind chills tomorrow night between 10 to 15 below zero. Thanks a lot Al Gore.


I just got the weather alert for that same storm.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so done with winter.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 20, 2014)

Hard to believed a winter storm warning when I have shorts on


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm so done with winter.


You need to take up a winter sport.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so done with winter.
> ...


Yeah, in the NJmike house it's called baby raising.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Hard to believed a winter storm warning when I have shorts on


Same here except I'm wearing shorts because of the Damn heat blasting in the house


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


riiiiiggggght


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


^this too, however the trend seams to be bi-annual.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 21, 2014)

-17 this morning.

My vacation can't come soon enough.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 21, 2014)

Rest of the week has lows in the low twenties. That's too cold for me.

-17? No fway.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2014)

was supposed to get 1-3 inches last night...got maybe an inch but the closer i got to work the longer it had rained before the snow so is the a sloppy slippery mess on the commute to work this morning. and its cold again.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Rest of the week has lows in the low twenties. That's too cold for me.
> 
> -17? No fway.




QFT.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't want to complain, but we have no heat in our building right now, they have started posting other colleges on the closed/delayed/early dismissal list... I really could care less if we get a dusting or 8 inches, my office is freezing and I want to go home

Edit: I take that back, yes, I did want to complain


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)

complain away, that's what this thread is for.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 21, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> -17 this morning.
> 
> My vacation can't come soon enough.




+15 here. You must have gotten the short end of the jet stream this time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2014)

-2 here. Feels like FCOLD!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

61 here in sunny Colorado ? Weird..end of January when does it get cold?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> 61 here in sunny Colorado ? Weird..end of January when does it get cold?


I dunno, I was there last April and it was 6 degrees, so just wait a few more months.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)

and for today's weather map:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> 61 here in sunny Colorado ? Weird..end of January when does it get cold?




Dude, Denver doesn't get cold.... Average highs in Denver in the coldest part of winter are around 45 degrees, that's only about 7 degrees cooler than Atlanta and about 15 degrees warmer than here in MI.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2014)

My daughter started signing Christmas songs again yesterday because it was snowing. Tis' the season everybody.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2014)

Called for 22, it was 30.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 22, 2014)

going to be a little warmer than yesterday


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2014)

The temperature is supposed to drop like a rock today.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 22, 2014)

As of right now it's supposed to be a high of 70 next Friday when I arrive in Orlando. Hoping it either holds steady or gets warmer!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 22, 2014)

winter will be here tomorrow night. spring on saturday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 23, 2014)

-25 ish windchill again today. this make 7 snow days for minisnick


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2014)

I am ready for a snow day!(so are kids)


----------



## envirotex (Jan 23, 2014)

This is what the ATX looks like...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2014)

This is what the MOT looks like...






You should see what the snowpile in my local strip mall looks like. The first person to climb to the top of it should stick a flag in it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2014)

I found this pic on a folder on the network....


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks my office should be slightly warmer than 52 degrees?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

^ It's probably a good idea for productivity reasons.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't been very productive today, just heated up more water for some more tea...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

right, but management doesn't need to know that...


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 23, 2014)

I could be doing handstands on my desk and management would accept the answer that it increases the blood flow to my brain and makes me think better and never ask about it again.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

without pictures it never happened...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 23, 2014)

my feet are cold, and my space heater is on, it's about to snow, and the AC is running. i feel your pain.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't really get the two-hour school delay, especially on a Friday...just call it off.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 24, 2014)

The 2-hour delay has pretty much become the normal schedule for our school district this month. Between the overnight snows and sub-zero temperatures, school has been either delayed or cancelled over 50% of the time.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2014)

It's officially snowing / sleeting here. Should make for an interesting commute. Countless accidents already being reported. Yee haw.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2014)

envirotex said:


> I don't really get the two-hour school delay, especially on a Friday...just call it off.




They can count that as a full day towards their 180 days and not have to make it up...that's why they do that. Any more than two hours and they are docked a half day.

Feds....


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2014)

Drive in was uneventful... except for the people driving 40 in a 55 zone. There is no accumulation... this highway has enough traffic... and the ground down here is warm enough to not let the road freeze.

I actually passed someone on the road. Unreal.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 24, 2014)

Currently 2 degrees but feels like -18 degrees. F-ing cold!

At least it's supposed to be 77 in Orlando on wedding day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 24, 2014)

We got snow Thursday morning. It's supposed to warm back up and melt it off today, then get up to the mid-60's tomorrow.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 24, 2014)

Converted to snow day, here. Even the university is closed.


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2014)

Cold. Had to work from home today to get junior on the bus thanks to a two hour delay.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 24, 2014)

http://republicofaustin.com/2014/01/24/8-horrifying-photos-of-austins-snow-day-snowpocalypse-2014/


----------



## envirotex (Jan 24, 2014)

the pic with the birdbath looks like my back yard.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2014)

Our glass birdbath froze and shattered in the cold snap a couple of weeks ago. Shards of glass were everywhere.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 24, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> http://republicofaustin.com/2014/01/24/8-horrifying-photos-of-austins-snow-day-snowpocalypse-2014/




Lol, hilarious.

If I had a birdbath in the back yard I wouldn't be able to find it under the snow right now.


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Our glass birdbath froze and shattered in the cold snap a couple of weeks ago. Shards of glass were everywhere.




They make glass birdbaths?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 25, 2014)

It's 25 degrees out with a 15 windchill. Feels almost tropical after the past couple weeks.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 25, 2014)

So it is warmer there than here

I so just wanted to post

Sew its warmer their then hear


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 25, 2014)

16 and light snow here. I am really not impressed with the snow removal in this city.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2014)

21 and snowing. 2 inches of snow on the ground already. Polar vortex to return over night.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2014)

The warmer temps made the snow here in RI good snowman snow. My daughter was very happy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 26, 2014)

-30 with the wind chill here right now. I just put down some newspaper and told the dog to have at it, this one's on me.

Actual is supposed to be -22 with wind chills to -45. This is really a good time for me to give into the advances of one of the 40-something women I get here now and again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Another Vortex on the way for our area Mon. and Tue. Wind chills anywhere from -40 to -60. WTH?!

Also had 4" of snow yesterday and another lovely 5" this morning. My snow banks are getting to the point where I can't add much more to them without knocking the pile down some first. LOL


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Another Vortex on the way for our area Mon. and Tue. Wind chills anywhere from -40 to -60. WTH?!
> 
> Also had 4" of snow yesterday and another lovely 5" this morning. My snow banks are getting to the point where I can't add much more to them without knocking the pile down some first. LOL


You should turn the snow piles into igloos.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Another Vortex on the way for our area Mon. and Tue. Wind chills anywhere from -40 to -60. WTH?!
> 
> Also had 4" of snow yesterday and another lovely 5" this morning. My snow banks are getting to the point where I can't add much more to them without knocking the pile down some first. LOL




Already received a voice mail from the school telling us they're cancelling classes tomorrow due to extreme cold. I'll be staying indoors as much as possible.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 26, 2014)

no calls yet but I am guessing they will cancel here too


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 26, 2014)

Its a warm front this evening. It's 20 deg F tonight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Our glass birdbath froze and shattered in the cold snap a couple of weeks ago. Shards of glass were everywhere.
> ...




It was the one with the sun on it.

http://www.kmart.com/garden-oasis-16in-glass-birdbath-sun-face/p-028W003575902000P


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Today it will be 63.

Tomorrow afternoon, we're getting .7" sleet.

Tomorrow night, we're getting 2.8" snow.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 27, 2014)

I went running Saturday morning. It was 11 degrees when I left the house. It was so cold that icicles formed in my beard!

Yesterday afternoon it was over 50 degrees, tomorrow the high won't get above freezing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2014)

windchills in the -20s again...no school for minisnick again...that makes 8 snowdays


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2014)

Absolute downpour now and will continue to rain the remainder of day. Beginning tonight the temp will stay below freezing until sometime Wednesday and sleet / freezing rain / snow will ensue. Insurance companies will have their phones lit up very soon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I went running Saturday morning. It was 11 degrees when I left the house. It was so cold that icicles formed in my beard!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon it was over 50 degrees, tomorrow the high won't get above freezing.




It's not cold until you start having snot-cicles hang from your face.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 27, 2014)

Yesterday is was 80 ans sunny, tonight they are predicting "wintry mix."

FWIW, it's still freezing in my office.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

when did this word Votex come to be? isnt it just a really bad winter storm? Like the one in the move the day after tomorrow


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> when did this word Votex come to be? isnt it just a really bad winter storm? Like the one in the move the day after tomorrow




Roundabout the same time "Superstorm" was invented.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> when did this word Votex come to be? isnt it just a really bad winter storm? Like the one in the move the day after tomorrow




I think the term "polar vortex" has been around for a while in the meteorology world. It's the new buzz word for the media now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2014)

I think they got tired of using The Alberta Clipper and The Polar Express.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2014)

Because they can't say it's f*cking cold.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2014)

Just cancelled an event for inclement weather....the event was to be THURSDAY!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2014)

It's absolutely frigid here, and everything is open. Business as usual.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2014)

They say that temps are going to plummet throughout the night. Eventual wind chills of -20 degrees.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2014)

Wind chill is -33 here right now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

We had a pleasant 2" of snow...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2014)

Wind chill is already -20 here, just spent an hour out snow blowing in that.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 27, 2014)

On our way to -20F here tonight. Not a good evening to be a brass monkey.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 28, 2014)

It's 12 deg. in RI right now. It actually feels warm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2014)

-8 feels like -31.

The wind here is a real bitch. There are no trees or hills to break it up. In the summer, it's a pleasant breeze. In the winter, it's an arctic blast.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 28, 2014)

Was surprised my car actually started this morning. Last polar vortex it did not.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 28, 2014)

Black Ice.

Ick.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 28, 2014)

Sleet and freezing rain . Fun


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

yeah, I saw that on the news this morning, MS. They reported mult inches of WW crap.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 28, 2014)

Only 20 degrees outside, but the clear skies are allowing the roads to melt anyways. Should make for a wet/sloppy couple of days...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 28, 2014)

Very sleet-tastic here.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2014)

We got snow today, probably 2 inches of it. I left the office at noon, when it just started snowing, and was very glad I did mostly because the roads became a total gridlocked mess by 1pm. For those that left work later it sounds like a 4+ hour commute home was the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

I do believe Atlanta roads had a saturation flowrate problem today


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

Supposedly after tonight, we should begin to warm up. Maybe even get above freezing for a change.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure what it's doing outside.... it's not quite snow, not quite sleet, not quite freezing rain... whatever it is, it is cold and annoying


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

It is definitely cold out there. I will welcome the 30 degree temps with open arms.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2014)

it seems that things are actually much worse than I initially suspected. A number of people I know have had to abandon their vehicles and set out on foot. One of those is my sister-in-law, who was trying to pick up her daughter from school. It sounds like their plan is to spend the night at the school!

I feel a little guilty about my speed limit drive home at lunch today and my casual stroll around the neighborhood this afternoon enjoying the snow now. :blush2:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

I heard the same on the evening news. Most school districts with busing services were suspended in the afternoon. Parents were welcomed to pick up their child if they could. Otherwise we're prepared to hold the children over night due to travel conditions. It never dawned on me that parents could the night with the kids, but it's probably a good idea.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I'm not exactly sure what it's doing outside.... it's not quite snow, not quite sleet, not quite freezing rain... whatever it is, it is cold and annoying


Oh, a winter mix. Broccoli, cauliflower, turban squash, etc.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 28, 2014)

Got to the outside water valve a bit late. Turned it to open so that it will drip all night... One broken valve wheel, one hair drier, and one pair of channel locks later... Success!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Got to the outside water valve a bit late. Turned it to open so that it will drip all night... One broken valve wheel, one hair drier, and one pair of channel locks later... Success!


I feel your pain. Same happened to me. Mine connects to the feed line on water heater. The leak caused a drop in pressure to the water heater and prevented me from having any hot water in it he house. After replacing a third of the pipe network after the water heater, looking for a blocked pipe, I happened to notice the snow melted in the area of the leak.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got a call from a friend who works nearby, he left work at 4pm and he's only made it 4 miles. He just called and asked to crash at my place...

...if he can find a way back here.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 29, 2014)

I think they think the world will end if they cancel classes. Every other college here is on a delay until ten am but us.I doubt that will change but iIl also doubt i can make it up the hill to get to the highway yet. It kinda irks me that VCU is delayed and we aren't.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

Where is "we"?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 29, 2014)

I work for a small university in Richmond (about 2 blocks away from VCU which is a much larger school)


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I come over and we can watch movies and eat donuts?


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2014)

I left work at 3:30 yesterday, started snowing just as I made it close to my neighborhood. Glad I did, traffic was already picking up, schools were being dismissed early, and everything was a nightmare shortly thereafter. Schools cancelled today, see a few tire marks in my street, but you see a nice glisten over the whole thing. Seeing as my 2WD long bed Silverado is my only means of transportation right now, I said screw it and an working from home. We got maybe an inch or so.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2014)

A lot of Atlanta folks spent the night on the road, at work or at school. The friend who called for a place to stay never could make it here. 2 inches of snow has totally paralyzed the city.

http://www.businessinsider.com/atlanta-traffic-jam-pictures-2014-1


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

At my last job in the 2011 snowstorm we had four snow plow for a county of over 1 million people. The same politicians that chewed out our maintenance guys for slow response with their massive four pieces of equipment were the same ones a year later to deny funding when they wanted to buy two or three additional snowplow I hope they sit this on the politicians

I'm sure the same thing happened at other governments

I was up all night watching people's comments on Facebook friend a friend of mine slept under a bridge near Cumberland Mall I feel really bad.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess living in the northeast, having decent all weather tires is a way of life. I imagine the biggest problem with driving in &lt; 4in. snow down south is that the everyday tires are pretty warn and don't have an aggressive tre4ad to start with. No traction. and then all ti takes is one car to block the road for [people behind that could likely make it.

I get really annoyed around here if there's a slight incline in the road and one f'tard blocks the road because he's too cheap, lazy, and stupid to get a decent set of winter tires.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

^agree


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> A lot of Atlanta folks spent the night on the road, at work or at school. The friend who called for a place to stay never could make it here. 2 inches of snow has totally paralyzed the city.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/atlanta-traffic-jam-pictures-2014-1




My boss ditched a meeting and started high tailing it back from Savannah early yesterday afternoon. He hit rain and ice, but made it back early enough to avoid the mayhem. Smart move on his part.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

all it takes is one tractor trailer to slip on the ice and an entire interstate is screwed.. but yes you can get by a few years with bald tires.. I imagine atlanta has a ton of 2WD SUV's (rear wheel drive) and they are pretty worthless on ice.. we got caught in a snow storm driving to North Carolina a few years back, I think the only reason we got there is I had brand new all terrain tires and I had a hitch hauler (basket thing that sticks out the back of your hitch) and I stopped at a lowes and loaded it down with several 80 lb bags of concrete for more traction..

Im not sure why the hell the state DOT didnt at least do some pre salting / sanding of the roads.

after the 2011 ice storm and my wife had to spend a week at the hosiptal I said never again, so I bought snow chains for my durango and for her little prius (which has actually dont well in the snow out here- but we bought her two snow tires for the front). I kept the snow chains in the car from October - Febuary..so there is some personal responsibility on peoples part, I think the snow chains were aroudn $50 bucks each set. imaghine the difference if 30% of the people out there had them.. Boy Scout Motto - Be Prepared!

Also one cool fact about the last 2011 snow storm my work ran out of sand and salt (had used more than 600 tons) the quary was locked and I was told to call the quary manager and let him know that we would be breaking the lock on the gate and taking what we needed and would pay up later. They were very cool and said take what you need...

Some friends from my old scout troop (adults) spent last night going out in there 4WD trucks picking up anyone they could and helping pull people out. One guy picked up a good friend of ours that tried to go I-20 to six flags drive home and got stranded in a really bad part of atlanta......


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2014)

All I know is that when the weather predicted snow I decided to leave the office before it started. It is a decision I am very very happy I made.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

I remember back in January 2000, maybe 2001, I drove to Florida with my father, while the rest of my family flew down. Leaving just ahead of the evening commute, we started south on I-95, drove through the night into an ice/snow storm from about Virginia to South Carolina when we hit daybreak. I remember seeing some crazy sh!t. tractor trailer flipped on their sides in the median, trailers split in half, cars off the road.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 29, 2014)

The only time I've ever seen snow chains is in Colorado. They're illegal here because of the damage they do to the roads.

I drive around in 2WD as much as I can just for fun. I had a 2 mph race up a hill with a mini-van a couple weeks ago. I managed to pass them on the right but eventually got stuck. Then 4WD to the rescue suckas.

I was down in Atlanta about 2 days after that 2011 snow/ice storm and I'll say the roads were pretty bad, even for a Yankee. Considering how hilly it is, there were some side roads I wouldn't drive down with that ice and I'm sure the main roads were just as bad when it first happened.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> All I know is that when the weather predicted snow I decided to leave the office before it started. It is a decision I am very very happy I made.


this is my SOP. Snow/ice predicted I leave an hr or so before it is supposed to start...even if it never materializes or ended up not being as bad as predicted


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2014)

A lot (not all) is just experience driving on ice/snow.

We had one exceptionally nasty, icy day back when I was on site at the last project. 4WD Dodge diesels were stuck on site. Fairly steep grade to get both off site, and up the hill that leads back onto the interstate. I had a FWD saturn with Pirelli P Zero summer performance tires. I made it out of there with the steering wheel at full lock to get up the hill, as it was grabbing the sipes on the far edges of the sidewalls. Most everyone on the site was from Asheville, NC or lower, and ended up pulling off to the side of the road and calling for help.

Of course, it helps that I understood coefficients of friction, which seems to elude most people down south, who think that just because their wheels stop turning, that the car stops moving accordingly. Most accidents I saw were people sliding past stop signs coming in waaay to hot.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

A day like yesterday in Atlanta even if they were illegal no one would care if you had them..

I had a 2wd ranger pick up at work with the fiberglass style chains an they make a huge difference... I don't think they are illegal in Georgia.. But they are mandatory for truckers on I-70 through the mountains when it snows...

I think all 18-wheelers should be required to have them during winter months .. I think most of the problems yesterday were tractor trailers jack knifing and closing 7 lanes at a time...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that when the weather predicted snow I decided to leave the office before it started. It is a decision I am very very happy I made.
> ...


Yea, I got an awful lot of crap when I left (I may have been the first to do so). Lots of people told me it wouldn't be that bad and that they were just going to let the initial hysteria pass and then drive home in the evening. I saw a lot of emails last night from these same people whining about 9 hour commutes or having to abandon vehicles and walk! SUCKAS!!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2014)

I never knew they made composite/synthetic chains. Pretty slick idea.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2014)

I wonder if these are available in the US?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SRMecFC2EuE


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 29, 2014)

^ http://www.amazon.com/s/?tag=duckduckgo-d-20&amp;url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=autosock


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2014)

too funny chicago parents are complaining about the 4 snow day they have had to deal with...we have had 8 so they need to quit their bitching.

We got a phone message and note cancelling all the remainder early dismissal/ late starts for the rest of the year to make up some the time.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2014)

What kind of planned early dismissals/late starts does a school have?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2014)

instead of taking full day teacher institute days they broke that time into 2hr late starts or early dismissals for the teachers to have meetings.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> instead of taking full day teacher institute days they broke that time into 2hr late starts or early dismissals for the teachers to have meetings.


Will the kids have to make that time up at the end of the year?


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> instead of taking full day teacher institute days they broke that time into 2hr late starts or early dismissals for the teachers to have meetings.




Ah. Got it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > instead of taking full day teacher institute days they broke that time into 2hr late starts or early dismissals for the teachers to have meetings.
> ...


they have 5 built into the schedule they are trying to make up fpr the 3 extra. the cancelations free up about 8 hrs so that is maybe a day and a half They will have to try to get permission from the state for "act of God" exemption or cancel other days off to make up the rest and hope we don't need any more the rest of the winter.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 29, 2014)

^ I remember "snow days" being "fun" when I was in school. But summer days are better!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2014)

they are fun when they are for snow and can play outside. Most of ours were for -20 and lower windchill temps so not so fun to play


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

trucks really should be required to either use chains or pull over during inclement weather....from talking to some of my peeps in Atlanta they were causing most of the major gridlock keeping people from moving forward...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2014)

jack knifed trucks are no fun I have had to drive through about a 1/4 miles of trucks in various stages of blocking the road...it was like a vehicle slalom driving weaving back a forth past the trucks


----------



## willsee (Jan 30, 2014)

Article about how Atlanta was screwed from the get go.

http://www.everydayshouldbesaturday.com/2014/1/29/5357246/heres-how-hothlanta-happened-again


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>




Looks like Kowalski made it.

Y'all see Al Roker's rant about the idiot mayor of da ATL?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> trucks really should be required to either use chains or pull over during inclement weather....from talking to some of my peeps in Atlanta they were causing most of the major gridlock keeping people from moving forward...


Bah, make them come to AK and drive the haul road for a season, they'll learn how to drive their rigs real fast. If not, they forego getting a license.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Snow. Finally. It has been a very dry January.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2014)

It's raining in Boulder which is bad because these motherfuckers don't know how to drive in rain don't ask me why not


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 30, 2014)

Try driving here in the rain. It's as if each shower is a drivers first encounter with the stuff.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2014)

The problem with rain here in CO is that most windshield wipers dry out and cracked because they are used so rarely. Then when it finally does rain, people learn how bad their wipers are and drive like morons because they can't see anything. A few hours later, once the rain has stopped, people quickly forget about their crappy wipers and don't swap them. Mrs Dex is part of that group. She drove around for a year and a half with a broken wiper. It was fixed the first time I drove it in the rain.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 30, 2014)

^ I try to keep a spare set of wipers in the trunk for this reason.

It was fixin' to rain today but never quite got there. 2013 was literally the driest year on record for LA and it's not getting any better.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 31, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> It was *fixin'* to rain today but never quite got there. 2013 was literally the driest year on record for LA and it's not getting any better.




You're typin' like a southern girl.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> It was fixin' to rain today but never quite got there. 2013 was literally the driest year on record for LA and it's not getting any better.




SoCal is returning to its normal weather patterns, I'm afraid. That doesn't bode well for the populace.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2014)

snowing this morning...only an inch they say is expected but it is still F snowing


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Monday we were at a high of 70, Wednesday we were at a high of 31 with ice on the ground. Sunday, we'll be near a high of 70 with rain.

Welcome to SC: Three seasons, one week.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2014)

We might hit 50 this weekend. Yay!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 31, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Y'all see Al Roker's rant about the idiot mayor of da ATL?


I did see that, and while I do think he is an idiot I think he is being blamed for problems well beyond his control. I'd say the worst problems happened outside the city limits of Atlanta and thus beyond the control of Kasim Reed. He still did a poor job of handling the situation, but I think he is being unfairly blamed for the problems of the entire region.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > It was *fixin'* to rain today but never quite got there. 2013 was literally the driest year on record for LA and it's not getting any better.
> ...




What can I say, Capt's had an influence on me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

Fschool. No weather line, no announcements, and unless you happen to watch the 6am news, you would have no idea that they're on a 90 minute delayed schedule. Dammit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




I never said I was a role model.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2014)

14"-18" at the house in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

2". Barely. And the roads were relatively clear all the way to work.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yesterday evening it was a whopping 28 deg.! That's quite a swing from what it was earlier this week. So I was out with the dog clearing any snow I missed when it was so Fcold.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 31, 2014)

The high here is 2. It's positive, I'm not.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

Forecast for tomorrow's disc golf tournament: high of 25 degrees, with the 1-2" of snow from today likely to remain...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Bridge closed due to falling ice chunks:

http://www.counton2.com/story/24599862/authorities-ravenel-bridge-closed-again-due-to-ice-falling-from-super-structure


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2014)

its been snowing since 7 this morning and it isn't showing signs of stopping...but from up here on the second floor it doesn't lok like a lot of accumulation.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Bridge closed due to falling ice chunks:
> 
> http://www.counton2.com/story/24599862/authorities-ravenel-bridge-closed-again-due-to-ice-falling-from-super-structure


Almost as bad as our "Damalanche" thats shut down the only road to Valdez for the past week. Clearing operations finally underway as of this morning since the lake has drained.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

it's snowing. expecting 6 inches


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

we get a couple today but they're talking 6-12 for Wednesday. oh boy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

and the potential again for the weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it's snowing. expecting 6 inches


That's what she said.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

depends on what source...the winter weather watch says 5-8 inches...weather.com and NOAA say 1-3 inches.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > it's snowing. expecting 6 inches
> ...


NAH, more like 4.5 inches, but only on a good day. Damn irish curse


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 3, 2014)

Shrinkage is a bitch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

I was in the pool!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it's snowing. expecting 6 inches




It snowed...got 6 inches.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 3, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > it's snowing. expecting 6 inches
> ...




You seem disappointed. Not deep enough for ya?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2014)

3 and feels like -13 right now.

Time to take a vacation to Minnesota or SD to warm the fuck up.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


give it 9 in. and make it hurt

(hit it twice with the 4.5 and finish with a punch to the face).


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

this is going to be a very shitty week weather wise.......


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> this is going to be a very shitty week weather wise.......


agreed. 8 inches of snow last night, another 6-12 inches tonight and the potential for up to 30 inches on sunday night.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 4, 2014)

Calm before the storm here. Nice day today but the forecast says snow starts just before the morning commute tomorrow and continues through until the eveing commute. Expected accumulation is 8-10 in. Guess who'll likely be working from home tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish working from home was an option. instead I have to trek in during a blizzard if necessary to get paid


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2014)

just enough snow to make the commute suck each day, and cold enough that it will stick around until this weekend.

Forcast says 1-2" each day, and temps in the mid teens through the week. First day over freezing is expected to be this weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2014)

They bumped up the temps for the week here fortunately. I wasn't looking for a couple nights of -25 again, we'll get more like -15 instead.


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2014)

We're having a real winter this year which is great for the drought and such, but I prefer thos days when it's 50's in Denver and a howling snowstorm in the mountains.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2014)

left work early due to the snow...we already had a little ovfe 2 inches on the ground by the time I got home.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2014)

You can keep it all.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2014)

we probably got closer to 6 inches by us. so not go to even try to go to work today


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2014)

It is going to be 68 and sunny today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

6 inches of snow, followed by anywhere from 0.1 - 0.5 inches of ice. Let's just hope the power stays on.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 5, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It is going to be 68 and sunny today.




I think they said 65 here or so...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 5, 2014)

Weather was bad here yesterday. A delivery I was expecting from UPS was delayed due to "adverse weather conditions"...

...it was 48 degrees and misty. :tardbang:


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2014)

there was at least a foot of snow on driveway...even with my 4wd i wouldn't have been able to back out of the garage


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2014)

^ umm....that's why you shovel first...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2014)

2" of snow yesterday. A light dusting of more snow overnight. Temperature as I left the house this morning -11. Expected high: 5. F this.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2014)

Woke up to a couple of inches on the ground and snowing hard.

Several hours later we're up to ~6+ and still coming down.

With all of the the remote access options available, I decided to stay home today.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

-15 at our house this am.. tell you how cold it is.. I put my car in garage last night (I rarely do) and none of the snow even melted off of it...

Lot of schools had a one hour delay, wish ours would have, I just went in late to work. my middle school kids have right at a mile to walk to school and -15 is a little much.. seemed most other parents did the same thing so I dropped them off and let them walk the final 1/4 mile (dont tell there mom  )

Roads were clear down North of Denver but they do an absoulte horrid job in Boulder. narrow roads with on street parking both side and at least 4-6" of packed snow to drive on. I always have to put it in 4WD when I pull of 36. I have seen tons of cars that have slipped and banged into cars parked on the street..

only thing that makes me smile is all the on street parkign around my office (we have no actual employee parking which sucks) when they do plow they pile the snow up in the parking spaces and most of the prius, subaru's etc cant make it over the 2' pile of snow.. and thats when the old tahoe pulls right over it.. ive had "rock star" parking all week...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> there was at least a foot of snow on driveway...even with my 4wd i wouldn't have been able to back out of the garage


first world problem


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 5, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ umm....that's why you shovel first...


if there are 5 inches or less we generally do not shovel since most of our driveway is gravel....the second half of the driveway was shallow enough I could have made it out just fine.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ya ya. You just wanted a day off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 5, 2014)

-3 feels like -24.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 5, 2014)

the sun finally came out, oh and did y'all know that today is National WeatherMan's day or something like that?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

^ y'all :laugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

you got a problem with that?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

actually, no. I'm still getting use to everyone and their personal quirks, digital accents, if you will, all the while creating a visual of everyone. Anyway, I just didn't expect to see "y'all".


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 5, 2014)

^Well bless your heart.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

just funnin....

I try and use Ya'll here in my new state (im originally from GA) whenever I can..


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

it's all good. Being from NJ, I know I have my own set of crazy pronunciations.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=New%20Jersey%20accent


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> y'all you got a problem with that?


Fixt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> actually, no. I'm still getting use to everyone and their personal quirks, digital accents, if you will, all the while creating a visual of everyone. Anyway, I just didn't expect to see "y'all".


Just assume they're from the south, because most of them are.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> actually, no. I'm still getting use to everyone and their personal quirks, digital accents, if you will, *all the while creating a visual of everyone*. Anyway, I just didn't expect to see "y'all".




What do you think we all look like?

I picture you as The Situation. But like, with a newborn.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it's all good. Being from NJ, I know I have my own set of crazy pronunciations.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=New%20Jersey%20accent




I grew up with a mild NY accent, more so when I was going to college in the city. When I had to relearn how to talk last year it was with a bunch of speech therapists from the Upper Midwest, so I sound a but different than I used to. I think it weirded my mom out a bit when I spent time there recovering.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > actually, no. I'm still getting use to everyone and their personal quirks, digital accents, if you will, *all the while creating a visual of everyone*. Anyway, I just didn't expect to see "y'all".
> ...


Good thing you never saw the video links posted from the news interview done of me and my family when #3 was born. You'd be quite disappointed.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 5, 2014)

First time I've ever had a red flag burn warning in February. Should be an interesting weekend with the high winds.

No welding for me this weekend. Good thing I'm scheduled to be building raised garden beds instead.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Chris Christie, then?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe somewhere in between


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I try and use Ya'll here in my new state (im originally from GA) whenever I can..




And they all think "WTF is that clown talking about a sailing vessel?"


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> actually, no. I'm still getting use to everyone and their personal quirks, digital accents, if you will, all the while creating a visual of everyone. Anyway, I just didn't expect to see "y'all".




I interchange 'use guys with y'all in the same sentence in real life with out realizing it...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2014)

another snow day for minisnick...I'm at work though today. The roads were near perfect considering what they were like yesterday


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

looks like this weekends storm is fizzling out. only expecting 1-3 inches of snow now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> another snow day for minisnick...I'm at work though today. The roads were near perfect considering what they were like yesterday


three straight days of 90-minute delays for us, with the expectation of doing it again tomorrow. Something about negative temperatures makes the school not wanting kids waiting out front...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2014)

ours is combo cold and the county not plowing well enough to get the buses out to the super rural kids


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

We have a bunch of residual snow, but the roads themselves aren't too bad. They were pretty diligent with the bus routes, but most of the streets outside of that are still icy/snowpacked.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

A whopping 0 degrees today. And I believe that is the "high". LOL


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

it is 39 outside, that's fine, I could care less about that... however it is ONCE AGAIN 81 in my office... this is after opening my window, because an hour ago it was 85. I think they seriously need to re-consider the HVAC guys they use.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2014)

so are you in a building with forced heat or an older building with radiators...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

forced air... and it's not consistent through out the building... there are people running their space heaters a few offices away from me...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

^ and can you change the thermostat manually?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

Use pieces of cardboard to strategically block the vents.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

half my vent is actually already covered up with leftover floor tile...

I can mess with the thermostat, but I think they have them programed so we can't over-ride them...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

no delay for us (even though were also -8 this am) What really irks me is the lazy fucking school peeps wont budge on opening the doors a few minutes early for the kids when it is that cold out.. there are no busses for our school and its cool I dont mind them walking but i think they should make a litle more accomodations when you have elementary school kids trying to get to school when its -8. Mine had to turn in a project this morning so i drove him so he didnt drop it and break it and of course they wont open the school till excactly 7:30 and there are little 2nd graders outside shivering..but most parents drove their kids today which also makes traffic around the school terrible when they are all waitiong on them to open up..... It hasnt been this cold that many days and I dont understand why the educators cant work out a system to let them get a little warmth on these cold days..

the middle school has a big foyer and they let the kids in there early but its at least heated...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> A whopping 0 degrees today. And I believe that is the "high". LOL




We (along with Kevo) should do an upper midwestern meet-up in an ice hotel and compare frostbite blisters over hot chocolate.

It's 2 here today, but the 'feels like' is -23. The cold here is bad enough, but the wind is the worst. Vermont was similarly cold, but if it was calm you could at least build up some warmth under your coat. Here the wind just strips it.

In the summer, it was a gentle, refreshing breeze carrying the smells of flowers and fresh cut grass and the sound of children laughing. Now it's this soul sucking, turbo powered fart of Arctic chill from the deepest recesses of the North Pole.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2014)

is it enough to make you want to relocate again when the job hunts starts up again?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2014)

as cold and miserable as it has been this winter I truly welcome it with open arms. As an allergy sufferer we haven't had a real winter in years to kill off a lot things. Its been cold enough long enough to do the job normal winters should have done for years.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

The problem with it being that cold, is that it takes our already low humidity and makes it lower. Low humidity = more effected by dust &amp; pet allergies. On top of that, the inside of my nose gets dried out and I develop frequent nose bleeds.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 6, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I develop frequent nose bleeds.




Ok, you need more hookers and less blow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

this should help you with the nose bleeds Dex


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> The problem with it being that cold, is that it takes our already low humidity and makes it lower. Low humidity = more effected by dust &amp; pet allergies. On top of that, the inside of my nose gets dried out and I develop frequent nose bleeds.




I broke my nose recently and the dry air didn't help. I went over to urgent care to get it cauterized (and make sure I was not concussed) and it still opened up everyday for a while.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> is it enough to make you want to relocate again when the job hunts starts up again?




The hunt is on, there is a position here in town that I am very qualified for I am hoping I get. All the bigger Midwestern chains have or are opening offices here and are looking. It is flat out booming here - you drive past someplace you haven't been by in a while, and it's like, Hey - when did they build that strip mall/apartment complex/office park?

Despite the winters here, I like it here. Everything I need within a 15 minute drive and nice people.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 6, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> The problem with it being that cold, is that it takes our already low humidity and makes it lower.




Our humidity is lower, too. Currently at 33 F and 80% humidity.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > is it enough to make you want to relocate again when the job hunts starts up again?
> ...




Its that upper mid-west hospitality...

enjoy any good "hot-dish" yet?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

what are all those people going to do that are living off the oil and gas boom when Hitlary gets elected and 86's all that?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 6, 2014)

^Gonna be a lot of ghost towns, fo sho.


----------



## csb (Feb 6, 2014)

It's almost zero today!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




No, but I've had plenty of bad and mediocre ones.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm putting mother nature on notice. This winter BS and below average temperatures need to end. Like now! If not, I may end going postal on everyone in my house.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 10, 2014)

It was in the 60s yesterday and they are calling for a winter storm starting tomorrow with the possibility of 4-6 inches of snow. If we don't get the snow, we're going to get freezing rain, so I prefer the snow if I have to choose. But damn I'd like spring to hurry the f' up!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

me too my friend, me too. Our "normal" average temperatures are normally in the mid 30's. This year, at least 10 degrees colder on average.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 10, 2014)

Being unseasonably cold and wet for us, it was stated at work this morning that the first person to complain about the heat this summer gets a swift kick to the nuts.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> It was in the 60s yesterday and they are calling for a winter storm starting tomorrow with the possibility of 4-6 inches of snow. If we don't get the snow, we're going to get freezing rain, so I prefer the snow if I have to choose. But damn I'd like spring to hurry the f' up!




Hey, looks like we're getting .25-.75" ice and then maybe some sleet. Yippee-doodles!

Dammit. Hope we just get cold rain.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Being unseasonably cold and wet for us, it was stated at work this morning that the first person to complain about the heat this summer gets a swift kick to the nuts.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I will not be complaining about such this year, nor will I tolerate it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/29209?phenomena=WS&amp;significance=A&amp;areaid=SCZ028&amp;office=KCAE&amp;etn=0002

Fudge.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2014)

Woke up to freezing fog. I could barely see the house across the street. Somehow it's supposed to be 60 degrees by Wednesday :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not sure that I have ever experienced "freezing fog"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2014)

Basically fog that coats everything in a layer of frost. All of the pine trees in the neighborhood looked like those fake white ones from Xmas.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 10, 2014)

Forecast calls for ice/sleet tomorrow and up to 3" of snow on Wednesday. The countdown to total city shutdown has begun...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm not sure that I have ever experienced "freezing fog"




I never saw it on the east coast, but we get it here an it's a mess.

All the way up to -3 here today! At least there is no wind for once.


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2014)

49 here today, and I'm flying, so I'm changing into my shorts and sneakers. I hate being hot/uncomfortable on planes/in airports especially.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 10, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Forecast calls for ice/sleet tomorrow and up to 3" of snow on Wednesday. The countdown to total city shutdown has begun...




Ugh, I'm supposed to fly through there on Thursday on my way to AZ (where it's supposed to be 85 on Saturday).


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 10, 2014)

I think by Thursday we'll be good. The panic has set in already though. The bread and milk isles of the grocery stores are already empty. There was a shooting earlier in Lawrenceville (suburb of Atlanta) and the speculation was it was over bread...

hmy:


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2014)

It's 32F today and it feels like a GD heatwave. I swore it was 50 degrees. That's how bitter this winter has been.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 10, 2014)

^Stepped out into 19F weather here yesterday and felt the same way. Supposed to be -12F here tonight.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 10, 2014)

We are waiting on the dreaded 6AM re-evaluation for school delays and closures...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 11, 2014)

csb said:


> It's 32F today and it feels like a GD heatwave. I swore it was 50 degrees. *That's how bitter this winter has been. *




It's above zero at midnight, that's something new.

Not a bitter pill at all.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like I'll be out tomorrow and maybe the day after unless it changes drastically. Calling for .5-1.0" ice now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Been snowing about five minutes...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> &gt;http://youtu.be/LoujWceQyw8


:lmao:

I had to share that with some folks in the office. I can hear them all snickering now as they watch it.

Weather today is fine but tomorrow the National Weather Service has been quoted as saying "Confidence is increasing in an event of historical proportions".

WE ARE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 11, 2014)

8-12" coming for Wednesday night. (kinda sounds like a meteorologists title for a porno)


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2014)

Drizzly and cold. School's delayed 2hrs. It's quiet, and I'm drinking coffee.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2014)

Kids Have a long way to walk to school today


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 11, 2014)

39 F, 98% humidity, and windy as balls. Not fun walking the structure right now.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

how windy are balls?

They're calling for snow here on Thursday. Weatherpeople are very cautiously watching the rain/snow line as it makes a significant difference in what accumulates. Regardless there's a lot of excess "water" that just makes a frickin mess and it's not cold enough to stay frozen or warm enough o make it go away. Can you say ice dams and general sloppy conditions?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Snow is coming down pretty heavily right now and it's already sticking to the ground. The roads are still a bit too warm I think, but it's looking like we might actually have some decent accumulation this time. I don't think I'll be into work tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2014)

^ oh c'mon Ble! Where's your sense of adventure!?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 11, 2014)

> Weatherpeople are very cautiously watching the rain/snow line as it makes a significant difference in what accumulates.




I grew up along the rain/snow line in NY. Usually meant you got ice or some sort of slush.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2014)

Expected high of 50 today, getting warmer each day until mid 60's over the weekend...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Kids Have a long way to walk to school today



Minus the tax deductions and pine trees, that's pretty much what my back yard has looked like since Jan 1.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2014)

well we cant all be self absorbed people with little or no responsibilities..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> well we cant all be self absorbed people with little or no responsibilities..




Pity.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 11, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > well we cant all be self absorbed people with little or no responsibilities..
> ...


lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

It supposed to be sunny and upper 70's to lower 80's all next week in Ft. Myers, FL where I will be on a golf vacation. I will not miss this weather next week.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 11, 2014)

I have spent two days in bed now nearly because I am sick... now that I am eating applesauce I watch the weather to find out we are supposed to get a foot of snow topped with ice on Thursday

My paycheck is is goibg to be nonexistent...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 11, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> how windy are balls?




I just had a couple of chicken salad sandwiches. I can demonstrate in an hour or so.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I have spent two days in bed now nearly because I am sick... now that I am eating applesauce I watch the weather to find out we are supposed to get a foot of snow topped with ice on Thursday
> 
> My paycheck is is goibg to be nonexistent...


No paid sick time? :huh:


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I have spent two days in bed now nearly because I am sick... now that I am eating applesauce I watch the weather to find out we are supposed to get a foot of snow topped with ice on Thursday
> ...


No I have no benefits at all...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2014)

^ Ya, we need to get you a new job fo sho.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


stop it. You do too. You're smart, funny, a true friend to animals, you quit smoking,...the list goes on.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 11, 2014)

We've had 15' of snow since January 1st. The skiing has been amazing, but it might be getting to be time to shovel the roof.

Might need to get that done before we leave for Ft. Meyers next week. Will miss the great skiing, but it'll be nice to not have to shovel for a bit.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2014)

Just don't ski off the roof. Unless you're going for Olympic hopeful...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2014)

cdcengineer said:


> We've had 15' of snow since January 1st. The skiing has been amazing, but it might be getting to be time to shovel the roof.
> 
> Might need to get that done before we leave for Ft. Meyers next week. Will miss the great skiing, but it'll be nice to not have to shovel for a bit.


Fifteen feet, huh?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Just don't ski off the roof. Unless you're going for Olympic hopeful...


Or YouTube star.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > We've had 15' of snow since January 1st. The skiing has been amazing, but it might be getting to be time to shovel the roof.
> ...


Looking at the snow reports for Vail and Copper, 15 feet doesn't sound so outlandish...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 11, 2014)

^Doesn't sound unreasonable. Keweenaw County, MI has had about 19 feet of snow so far this season, though only 6 feet since Jan 1. Usually those mountain towns are well ahead of Michigan for snowfall.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 11, 2014)

We've got a few inches and I am wishing for Spring! So tired of this wet, cold, windy, crappy weather!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

10-14" beginning after midnight tonight. Currently it's 4 degrees out. Gotta say it's pretty damn cold in this house even with the heat going.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2014)

We got about 0.5-1" yesterday, but nothing stuck to the roads because it was above freezing out. Today the big storm is supposed to move in and we're supposed to get between 4-8". Today it will probably stick to everything because it is staying around 26 out all day. I'm at work now but will be leaving once the snow starts coming down.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2014)

they're saying it's going to start here about 6AM tomorrow and we get 4-6in. then the warmer air. So we either get a bunch of rain or the snow piles up. Rain would really suck as it will just make a sloppy mess and the really cold temps recently (and the resulting frozen ground) will not allow the soil to absorb the runoff.

Anticipating a complete mess.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2014)

The radio announcer yesterday evening said everyone in the East is bracing for "Snow-mageddon". In Wisconsin, we call it Wednesday. LOL

Seriously though, everyone stay safe :thumbs: . Don't take unnecessary risks to get to work. It's just a job.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

The weather channel this am showed the two storms merging and I imagine its going to be nasty, looks like a rainstorm moving in from tghe gulf merging with the snow storm coming from the NE.. I guess those two combined are probably not a good thing...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The weather channel this am showed the two storms merging


Could it be?! :blink:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2014)

SNOWMAGEDON 2 has mostly just been a lot of sleet and ice for Atlanta so far. Not much fun stuff to report. Snow is supposed to start up tonight, but until them I'm just watching ice coat everything and hoping that the power doesn't go out.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 12, 2014)

I am ready for sunny and 75!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 12, 2014)

I am ready to start complaining about the heat...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

do you know how cold it is?

http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2014/02/12/brutal-winter-may-see-lake-superior-freeze-over-for-first-time-in-decades/

Yeah its that cold..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, uh huh.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2014)

"for the first time this century..." You've got to love the news hyperbole.

"Some 94.7 percent of Lake Superior froze over in 1979, effectively a complete icing. Professor Jay Austin, also of the University of Minnesota's Large Lakes Observatory, said he expects ice coverage to exceed the 20-year-record of 91 percent on the 31,700-square-mile lake before spring."

Ok. It's the coldest it's been in 20-35 years but (as an older guy) that's not extraordinary and FWIW, I didn't like the cold then either.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 12, 2014)

Schools closed for tomorrow... no work for me...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

Snow to begin shortly. Expecting up to 18" over the next 24 hours, based on some reports. I have no desire, or plans to go to work at all on Thursday. SNOW DAY


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2014)

It is snitting out now...


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

Sneezing and shitting?


----------



## csb (Feb 13, 2014)

Supe said:


> Sneezing and shitting?




I laughed way too loudly at that.

Stay safe, everyone. I'm in the same boat as K1F3- we have ice all over and yesterday I drove through a ground blizzard to get to a meeting and we called it Wednesday.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2014)

I keep reminding myself I grew up with snow, it isn't a big deal... then I remember the people around me didn't and that this is the most snow I've seen in ten years, so it is exciting, nostalgic and special...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2014)

It's bright and sunny here. It's also -5.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2014)

Supe said:


> Sneezing and shitting?




Kinda reminds me of the George Carlin bit about sneezing while pissing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

You'll blow your @$$hole out.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2014)

Power is going out often enough that I filled the bathtub, cranked the space heater to sauna level to get the sitting room warmer, charging electronics and unplugging non-chargeable ones.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2014)

I awoke to snow this morning, which tapered of by 9am. Then the sun came out and it's warmed up into the low 40's so the snow and ice is melting fast. I went for a walk a little while ago and the stuff that's on the road is mostly just a thin layer of slush that wouldn't be any trouble for a car to drive through and even that is only in the shady spots. If they hadn't "closed the office" today I'd probably go in to work. I figure I can work just as effectively from home right now so there isn't much point. I had a dentist appointment scheduled for 4pm today. I called around lunchtime and no one was there. I left a message basically saying I wasn't coming in and call to reschedule me. I'm debating calling back to see if anyone showed up. I'm not eager to go to the dentist but this was the second time I've had to reschedule due to weather. I kind of just want to get it out of the way now.


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm supposed to fly into Charlotte at 6am tomorrow. I have no idea whether they're going to cancel my flight or not.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm on a flight to Atlanta now, then on to Tucson. Hoping this all goes through. sounds like Atlanta is recovering


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]RW- Did they cancel and say use your AL? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Only good thing at the moment about the snow that has been here for now 2 weeks (in Boulder) is I normally cant get here early enough for the on street parking around the building – we have no actual assigned spaces so its first come first serve wherever you can park, (like no parking lot, deck, etc) supposed to encourage you to ride a bike to work I guess.. well when it snows they plow the main roads and dump the snow into the on street parking spaces.. which really sucks if you drive a prius, geo metro, LEAF, Subaru, etc. but if you drive an old SUV such as myself with 4WD you can drive right on top of it and get rock star parking.. most of the people at my work drive such vehicles so I have enjoyed the snow days.. for that one reason..[/SIZE]


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> [SIZE=medium]RW- Did they cancel and say use your AL? [/SIZE]


The options they gave us were to use PTO, work from home or make up the missed time. I actually dragged my computer and monitors home with me when I knew we weren't going to be able to safely make it to the office. I can login remotely and basically do anything I could do in the office. It's a bit slower, but it works. I actually feel like I've gotten more work done these past two days from home then I could if I'd been in the office. There is no one calling, no one emailing, no one bothering me. I can sit down and get stuff done. It's fantastic! Plus I get to do it while sitting in my kitchen wearing a bathrobe.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2014)

we have a lot of people here that telecommute 2 days a week, one is a GIS person, the other is a trail designer, and 2 cad girls. I am sure they get ALOT done those 2 days..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I actually dragged my computer and monitors home with me when I knew we weren't going to be able to safely make it to the office.


LOL, seriously?! You mean you don't have a dual/tri-monitor setup at home already? :huh:

Now that's dedication. I just remote in from my home PC to the work PC. But at almost every place I've worked, both my home PC and internet connection were both far beyond the capabilities of my work PC/connection. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Round one over. Got 11 inches of snow. All shoveled out. Round two overnight. Supposed to get about 6 inches more.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2014)

We all have the ability to telecommute and from the corporate standpoint we are allowed to but it's left up to the discretion of the department/division managers whether or not to allow it. Consequently, some departments do allow people to telecommute a day or two a week, but our department doesn't. 

This is the first time I can every remember the office actually being "closed". Usually the company sends out a notice telling us that if we don't feel safe coming in then don't come in. I can't ever recall another time the flat out told us not to come into the office and they did it two days in a row. We just got an email saying the office would be open tomorrow but to be careful coming to work.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I actually dragged my computer and monitors home with me when I knew we weren't going to be able to safely make it to the office.
> ...


I can remote in from my home computer, but the trouble is we only have one computer at home that's really up for that and both my wife and I have been home from work the past two days. We can both remotely connect, but not on the same computer at the same time. 

It's less hassle for me to pack up my computer and take it home then it is for her. At least I know when I get it all home I will have brought the right cables to hook it all back up again. 

Also, with the threat of power outages I figure it was a safer bet to have my computer with me. If the power went out at the office and I was relying on connecting remotely I would be SOL. At least this way I'm only dependent on having power and internet at home.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 14, 2014)

currently it is snowing at work but not at home...2-4 inches expected.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2014)

It mice


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2014)

So, we are now getting 6+ inches of snow, tonight/tomorrow. I am so done with this. I have 2-3 feet of snow in my yard.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

We are also under a winter weather advisory. 4-7" predicted. I really don't know where I can put anymore snow from my driveway. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2014)

I have the same problem. I now shovel a scoop of snow and walk it to the vacant lot across the street and dump it. This is crazy


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 17, 2014)

On Wednesday last week we didn't get out of the 20s and it was snowing like crazy. This Wednesday it's going to be in the 70s with a slight chance of rain. No complaints.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2014)

that part is even crazier. yesterday we didn't rise above 25. half a foot of snow tonight/tomorrow. We are expecting temps in the high 40s low 50s back end of the week/weekend.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2014)

rainy today so it looks like an ice rink outside


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> that part is even crazier. yesterday we didn't rise above 25. half a foot of snow tonight/tomorrow. We are expecting temps in the high 40s low 50s back end of the week/weekend


Boston is on a similar track. We just got ~ a foot last Thursday, got spared on Staurday and only got 4in. when they were predicting another 10+, sunny today and then another 4in. tomorrow. supposed to hit 40-50 on Thursday and Friday. PITA. At least my yard is big enough to throw it someplace but I'm damn sick of cleaning it off every other day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm officially declaring a snow emergency in my driveway. LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2014)

What a fmess. parked the car Tuesday at 1pm and it didn't move again until Saturday. 3" of sleet then freezing rain, which was, luckily, just enough to be pretty here. My sister was without power a couple of days and her in laws just got power on Sunday at 7:30pm. They got an inch of freezing rain.

Cutting up fallen trees with a hand saw is an exciting workout method. I highly don't recommend it, although it really isn't bad if you pace yourself, and have a bombdiggity saw.

Aiken county got 1.75" of freezing rain. I think every tree in that county split and fell.

Then we got an earthquake Friday night. I thought a Chinook and a mining truck were headed towards the house at the same time.

I'm awaiting the asteroid impact that will complete the trifecta.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, and it's going to 70 today, 74 tomorrow, and 78 Thursday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2014)

^I was going to ask if you felt the earthquake. The Mrs. and I were getting ready for bed and felt the bed shake. We thought it was the dogs at first, but then I noticed the ceiling fan shaking and realized what was going on.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 18, 2014)

Today it's supposed to be 40.

Time to get our snow melting on!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> ^I was going to ask if you felt the earthquake. The Mrs. and I were getting ready for bed and felt the bed shake. We thought it was the dogs at first, but then I noticed the ceiling fan shaking and realized what was going on.




We called the cops, they didn't know what it was. Called the parents who live about twelve miles away and they felt it too, so we figured it was the Charleston fault. Called my sister who lives just south of 95/26 intersection and she didn't feel a thing.

It was a really weird feeling. cats were walking around slinking low to the ground afterwards.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 18, 2014)

dodged a bullet. instead of the heavy wet 6"+, we are only to get 1-3" of snow.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2014)

We're supposed to get ~3 in. today too. Thursday-Friday prediction is for temps to get into the high 40's pushing 50. time to get rid of some of this accumulation.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 18, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> We're supposed to get ~3 in. today too. Thursday-Friday prediction is for temps to get into the high 40's pushing 50. time to get rid of some of this accumulation.


yeah, I'm going back up on the roof to provide some relief. Also have to thaw them gutters


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 18, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> What a fmess. parked the car Tuesday at 1pm and it didn't move again until Saturday. 3" of sleet then freezing rain, which was, luckily, just enough to be pretty here. My sister was without power a couple of days and her in laws just got power on Sunday at 7:30pm. They got an inch of freezing rain.
> 
> Cutting up fallen trees with a hand saw is an exciting workout method. I highly don't recommend it, although it really isn't bad if you pace yourself, and have a bombdiggity saw.
> 
> ...


have friends in aiken that didn't get power back until like 8:30 last night.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > What a fmess. parked the car Tuesday at 1pm and it didn't move again until Saturday. 3" of sleet then freezing rain, which was, luckily, just enough to be pretty here. My sister was without power a couple of days and her in laws just got power on Sunday at 7:30pm. They got an inch of freezing rain.
> ...




I wouldn't doubt it. The electric co-op down there said there was more damage than from Hurricane Hugo in 1989.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 18, 2014)

Had to shovel the roof this past Saturday as the warm temps following tons of snow had me worried. It wasn't getting below freezing even without the sun shining. That usually doesn't happen in February up here at 10k above sea level.

At least it's been warm and sunny for the past two days. More snow coming tomorrow, but we're off to Florida so it can do what it wants. Vacation - oh yeah.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Roof is leaking. Damn ice dam!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Fill the leg of an old nylon stocking or pantyhose with ice melt pellets and lay it perpendicular across the ice dam. The pellets will melt a trough in the ice dam to allow the trapped to flow off the roof. It sounds silly but it works to help draing water off of the roof.

I feel your pain. We used to have significant water ingress from ice dams. When I re-roofed about 5-6 years ago I had the entire roof covered in ice and water shield and made sure that the membrane was run over the roof edge and onto the fascia boards behind the gutters. I have plenty of icicles forming now but no water inside (fingers crossed it stays that way).


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2014)

46 today, 59 tomorrow with huge storms...there's tornado weather in the making.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 19, 2014)

We have a winter storm warning up. NOAA is saying 4"-7" for MSP.

I bet we only get 3"-4" from this.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2014)

We had a warm front come in and it made for one hell of a burst of rain and some drawn out thunder and lightning at about 2am last night. Woke up everyone in the house, including the dogs. Wasn't able to fall back asleep, so I'm dragging ass today.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Prediction is for rain this after noon and warming for the next few days with more rain. I'm hoping all the melting snow and rainwater gets into the ground and is not diverted into my basement. Also hope it doesn't for a skating rink in my driveway/basement. I not real big on skating.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2014)

40's and 50's all week. Not sure when we're supposed to get precipitation again, which is surprising considering I washed the car on Saturday...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 19, 2014)

ice dam: DECOMMISSIONED!

With the use of a hammer, chisel, drill, roof rake and a torch I was able to remove the section of the dam which was causing the leak.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 19, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Fill the leg of an old nylon stocking or pantyhose with ice melt pellets and lay it perpendicular across the ice dam. The pellets will melt a trough in the ice dam to allow the trapped to flow off the roof. It sounds silly but it works to help draing water off of the roof.
> 
> I feel your pain. We used to have significant water ingress from ice dams. When I re-roofed about 5-6 years ago I had the entire roof covered in ice and water shield and made sure that the membrane was run over the roof edge and onto the fascia boards behind the gutters. I have plenty of icicles forming now but no water inside (fingers crossed it stays that way).


and this is genius my friend. I still have ice dams across the rest of my roof with the exception of today's task, so you can bet I will be using this. :thumbs:


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> 40's and 50's all week. Not sure when we're supposed to get precipitation again, which is surprising considering I washed the car on Saturday...


AKA the rain dance of inhabitants of the arid West.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2014)

I will wash mine as well.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Still funny as hell... I was just at Krogers and people were staring out the window with freight! It's raining!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Fright!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > 40's and 50's all week. Not sure when we're supposed to get precipitation again, which is surprising considering I washed the car on Saturday...
> ...


Woke up to 1" of snow/ice outside. Fantastic.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

sunny, 46 degrees. snow melting outside. keyword: outside


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2014)

Had to turn on the AC last night....


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 20, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Had to turn on the AC last night....




yeah, we had the fans going full blast.... it's almost time to put the window units back in I think (I say as there is snow predicted for next week)


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 20, 2014)

We had thundersnow this morning.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 20, 2014)

Cold front this afternoon. High of 72 tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

WI Gov. declared a state of emergency for today. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## envirotex (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^Now, that's some bad weather.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> WI Gov. declared a state of emergency for today. &lt;_&lt;


Due to weather, or the bruhaha involving him?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

For the weather.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 20, 2014)

Rhetorical/sarcastic question.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Rhetorical/sarcastic question.


Figured as much but thought I would answer no less.

Truthfully though, despite what the media might project, he's one of the better governors this state has seen.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 21, 2014)

9"-10" of heart attack snow fell. It seems that the weather people around here were right.

Thank god I have a snow blower.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 21, 2014)

^yuck....we had 60 mph winds last night and with the warm weather the snow is mostly gone, but they are predicting more snow tonight


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 21, 2014)

we're finally getting some warming and melting going on here, but there's rain associated with it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 21, 2014)

We have very high winds here today and lots of drifting. Interstate systems were a mess today. Took city streets to get to work. More snow on the way this weekend. Super!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Super!




I can't even explain the voice I read this in my head with


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Super!
> ...


sounded like Johnny Weir to me.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

didn't that guy go fishing in Sochi with one of the reporters?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 21, 2014)

his antics crack me up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Super!
> ...


Thanks for asking.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 21, 2014)

^ LOL! Not what I was going for but I totally remember that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Wind chills of 20-30 below Friday morning


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 26, 2014)

^ that's what we'll have tomorrow morning.... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

This is miserable. Why do I have a feeling that my car won't start Friday morning at those temps


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Cause yer rig likely isn't equipped with one of these:







Then again, I don't usually use it till its -20 or colder (without wind chills)

We also tell the visitors that all our vehicles are electric since nearly all sport a plug.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol... I will never forget having to explain what a block heater was to a previous boyfriend... (they are used occasionally in some places on the contiguous states)


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 27, 2014)

-15 this morning and it is almost March.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> -15 this morning and it is almost March.


Yeah, I'm right there with you. This is horse $h!t


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Lol... I will never forget having to explain what a block heater was to a previous boyfriend... (they are used occasionally in some places on the contiguous states)


There are quite a few here in the mountains of CO, but they are primarily found on diesel engines. Every school bus in the state has one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

forecasts predicting more snow this weekend...yuck


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

They are saying we MIGHT see a flurry Saturday morning. Of course, it's going to 61, so no big deal, right?

No. IT'S a CONSPIRACY!!! It is going to be an ICE STORM of BIBLICAL PROPORTION!!!! Get your BREAD and MILK NOW!!!!!!

I bet I sleep through the apocolypse.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> forecasts predicting more snow this weekend...yuck




^ you can have it all!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

If we are getting in IL you are most certainly going to get it too. why it isn't staying north I haven't a clue. We don't usually get this much down here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Au contraire, a lot of the storms that come thru tend to stay south of where we are. I like that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> *Au contraire*, a lot of the storms that come thru tend to stay south of where we are. I like that.




See how the European words made this post so superior to similar posts?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2014)

^ can't help it. Dang 4 years of French in HS.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2014)

Or is it Canadian?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

what are you talkin' 'boot?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

das Boot?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Type VIIc or IX?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

according to the movie VII-C


----------



## Weavs33 (Feb 27, 2014)

central PA getting ready for 6-10 inches Sunday into Monday, I've had enough shoveling for one winter


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

super bummed...my sister was able to get more tickets to the stadium series game on sat but with the forecasted snow on sunday we don't want to risk the trip up north and get suck or in an accident.


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2014)

Weavs33 said:


> central PA getting ready for 6-10 inches Sunday into Monday, I've had enough shoveling for one winter




Central PA sounds like a lucky lady.

Too cold here.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Supe said:


> Weavs33 said:
> 
> 
> > central PA getting ready for 6-10 inches Sunday into Monday, I've had enough shoveling for one winter
> ...


I see what you did there


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm thinking that since it's gonna be 20-30 below over night and my cars are parked outdoors, I'm gonna start them a few times and let them run to keep them running.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, so it's 0230 and I've run the washing machine twice now to avoid it from freezing and started my car twice to prevent it from starting issues when I have to leave for work. All in 4 hour intervals. All because of this Damn polar vortex. I'm so done with winter.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Hear hear. This below 0 crap is for the birds


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Kitchen sink sprung a leak at the Cold water valve.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

At least my car started...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

looks like i am going to be doing the grocery shopping tonight or else the shelves will be empty if I wait until saturday. 5-8 inches of snow and up to a quarter inch of ice saturday night through sunday night


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

So they just updated the weather forecast on the latest upcoming snow. 8-12 inches Sunday night until Monday night/Tues morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 28, 2014)

Almost 60 degrees now, 2-4" of snow Saturday night. Fantastic


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Almost 60 degrees now, 2-4" of snow Saturday night. Fantastic


So when do you usually see signs of spring out there?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 28, 2014)

Depends. Last year everything started turning green in March only to get hit with one last frost that stunted everything for the summer. Our "spring" is usually only 2-3 weeks long in April where everything goes from brown &amp; dead, to green and needing to mow the lawn.

The mountains can expect to start planting gardens about Mother's day, and grow through Labor Day. Down here in the city, we start about a month before that and extend through mid October, although I have had to mow the lawn in early November before.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 28, 2014)

One of my friends near Denver had crocuses blooming 5 days ago.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Second spring thaw underway. Ya'll on the east coast are stealing our weather. Hit a new daily high temp record yesterday with +49*F. Beat the old record by 1 degree. Only took 40 years


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Second spring thaw underway. Ya'll on the east coast are stealing our weather. Hit a new daily high temp record yesterday with +49*F. Beat the old record by 1 degree. Only took 40 years


Bly, you can have all the weather back.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Nah, the gf wants to start getting the garden in. If it comes back, she'll get into a foul mood. Rather be happy in the garden


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Nah, the gf wants to start getting the garden in. If it comes back, she'll get into a foul mood. Rather be happy in the garden


I can appreciate that. Need a happy gf


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> One of my friends near Denver had crocuses blooming 5 days ago.


my daffodils are about 2 inches tall. I think the vole ate the crocus bulbs because there aren't any popping yet which they should be


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 28, 2014)

We had a very teasing weekend last weekend... but at least I got the leaves mulched.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got back from the lumber yard and am now drenched. I also just realized I grabbed the wrong length of 1x2s...great.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

So you're saying that your lumber isn't long enough. Got it.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 1, 2014)

so, the wood isn't long enough for you?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

I just said that...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 1, 2014)

I could definitely use a few more inches. It's my wedding anniversary today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy anniversary YMZ


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

:raiseshisdrinkinsalute: how many years


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 1, 2014)

6. We're almost to the point where we're not constantly fighting anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol. That never stops. You just find different ways to go about it


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 1, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> 6. We're almost to the point where we're not constantly fighting anymore.


Yeah, my wife and I just go a couple days of not speaking after 8.5 years.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, for us those instances always occurred during the first 4~5 months after a child was/has been born.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 1, 2014)

To add insult to injury, my drill bits don't have the right girth...

I'm loath to drive back to the store. I've seen one too many cars flipped over; So Cal drivers aren't so good in the rain. A few days ago one of my coworkers saw a car that had driven off a toll road and plunged 400 feet before getting stuck upside down in a tree. Somehow the driver got out with only minor injuries, but was stuck in the tree for over an hour.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 2, 2014)

It's snowing. That's right. It's snowing.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 2, 2014)

In


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 2, 2014)

okay, so I walked around in shorts all day today because it was well over 70 degrees... yet we are supposed to have 4 inches of snow tomorrow... good grief.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

-5 here this morning. I'm ready for Winter to be over.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

So the snow storm missed us completely. South NJ getting up to 8" of snow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Played golf on Saturday. Snowed 4" on Sunday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Yesterday was 76, and I was roaming around in shorts. Daffoldils are blooming, Japanese Magnolia is on the cusp of blooming.....


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yesterday was 76, and I was roaming around in shorts. Daffoldils are blooming, Japanese Magnolia is on the cusp of blooming.....




Yep, and today it was about 58 when I got up this morning and it will be around 32 when I get home from work. I believe the temperature is supposed to drop 20 degrees in a couple of hours this afternoon.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

^Close to 40. High 68 at noon, dropping to 27 tinight.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 3, 2014)

-11 This morning.

Come on now, really???? %^*#$%%@##$


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Played golf on Saturday. Snowed 4" on Sunday.


Played disc golf on Saturday. In the snow.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

No snow for us but the cold temps linger on. News this morning posted the stat that our average snowfall for March is ~8in. so chances are we'll see more before this winter is over. If only the warmer temps would kick in, snow would be moot as it would melt away in the next day or so.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> No snow for us but the cold temps linger on. News this morning posted the stat that our average snowfall for March is ~8in. so chances are we'll see more before this winter is over. If only the warmer temps would kick in, snow would be moot as it would melt away in the next day or so.


here in the NYC area, they say that the temps will begin to climb into the 40's by the back end of the week. If we could hold there it would be great.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> -5 here this morning. I'm ready for Winter to be over.


Same here. &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Played golf on Saturday. Snowed 4" on Sunday.
> ...




Little easier to find a colored disc than it is to find a small white ball in the snow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

I lost my blue disc twice. It's a lot easier to lose a disc than you think.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

It is still funny to me how frisbee baskets got churched up to disc golf.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2014)

Anytime I see someone playing disc golf it reminds me of those people that played hackysack in between college classes (you must have a lot of free time)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

It's my 2 hours each week where I'm not dealing with my job or my kids.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 3, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Thats why you play with blaze orange or fluorescent colors. Harder to loose, unless the snow is deeper than 4".


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2014)

just teasing yah dex... but when I was at my last job we had a project by a county disc course and I would be there for work related reasons (it was a parking nightmare-shared with a baseball park) and no matter what time of the day there were always a bunch of long hairs out there playing frisbee golf.. we were always wondering if they had jobs or what..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in a couple Facebook groups for disc golf, and I'll see posts about trying to find people to join them for a 10am game on a Tuesday. I'm like, "do you guys not have jobs?" Then I remember most of them do not.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 3, 2014)

predicting thundersleet tonight


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Another polar vortex night


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 3, 2014)

I seriously was wearing shorts yesterday and we got snow today... over 50 degrees colder now...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

envirotex said:


> predicting thundersleet tonight


Thunder sleet sounds cool. I wouldn't want to deal with it, but it sounds cool.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Temp was 68 when I left Walmart yesterday. One hour later, it was 45.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2014)

so the storm warning of 5-10 inches of snow turned into just a dusting...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > predicting thundersleet tonight
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2014)

The weather is gorgeous today. It's 40 degrees and sunny and I even saw a patch of grass because the snow is starting to melt.

(And here's where VTE would chime in and say it's -100 billion degrees in North Dakota)


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 7, 2014)

I keep looking at the 10 day forecast for signs of spring.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 7, 2014)

Something like this?

Today Mar 7





61°F

45°F

Partly Cloudy
Chance of rain: 10% Wind: W at 18 mph

Sat Mar 8



73°

50°

Mostly Sunny
Chance of rain: 10% Wind: NNE at 8 mph

Sun Mar 9



78°

54°

Mostly Sunny
Chance of rain: 0% Wind: ESE




I am telling you...Florida &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Texas


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Gonna be 67 tomorrow, and sunny. Windows will be opened.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> I am telling you...Florida &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Texas


Weather? Yes.

Residents? It's debateable...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 7, 2014)

70 and sunny here on the South Carolina coast this weekend. Taking my kids to the circus tomorrow then slaving away on their treehouse on Sunday.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I am telling you...Florida &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Texas
> ...




You mean America's Australia?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

It's been snowing all day but thank God it's not sticking to the roads


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> The weather is gorgeous today. It's 40 degrees and sunny and I even saw a patch of grass because the snow is starting to melt.
> 
> (And here's where VTE would chime in and say it's -100 billion degrees in North Dakota)


I will miss that too. He always had a way to play Debby-Downer with his weather updates


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > The weather is gorgeous today. It's 40 degrees and sunny and I even saw a patch of grass because the snow is starting to melt.
> ...


I always used to laugh and be like 'what did he think, he was moving to Arizona?'


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > The weather is gorgeous today.  It's 40 degrees and sunny and I even saw a patch of grass because the snow is starting to melt.
> ...


Since I'm no longer in Fbx, I can't compare the cold standing temps anymore. Being in the banana belt of AK has removed me from the bitter cold. I miss it.

We'll have to get akwooly to post the fun temps.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2014)

The Blizzard Song

[media]http://youtu.be/54zf02zL0u4


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 10, 2014)

Currently sunny and 68 F. How can I cope with this?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2014)

We almost hit 70 yesterday, supposed to get close to that again today. Mid 30's and snow tomorrow.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2014)

59 degrees, partly cloudy ahead of a storm. I got a bike ride in at lunch.


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 11, 2014)

50 degrees here in Breck the past two days. WE return to snow tomorrow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 11, 2014)

almost 70 today then snow tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Similar. 60 today, rain/snow showers with wind gusts tomorrow. Back to 50 by the weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Going to be near 80 today.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 11, 2014)

mid to upper 70's in the forecast for today... I'm sure it will be 90+ in the building since the heat is still running


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 11, 2014)

Expecting 6-10"....of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Is that what we're calling it now... Snow?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

So we are supposed to drop 30 degrees in 6 ours overnight. Today a high of 55, tomorrow morning wind chills that feel like - 15. This is crazy. :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2014)

While I don't like to shovel snow. I'm looking forward to another day of snowboarding tomorrow.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 12, 2014)

That little taste of spring was nice while it lasted.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

It doesn't quite have that complete spring feel with a foot of snow still in my yard


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2014)

Spring is nice. Mosquito hatchings suck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Spring is nice. Mosquito*s* hatchings suck.


fixt


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 12, 2014)

Rained last night, turned into snow overnight, so the roads are ice with about 4" of snow on top. We've had a rougher than normal winter, but today was the worst driving conditions we've had. On my way in there was a city bus stuck in the middle of the street and pulling into work I watched a tandem-axle bucket truck spin out and almost end up in a snowbank.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Rained last night, turned into snow overnight, so the roads are ice with about 4" of snow on top. We've had a rougher than normal winter, but today was the worst driving conditions we've had. On my way in there was a city bus stuck in the middle of the street and pulling into work I watched a tandem-axle bucket truck spin out and almost end up in a snowbank.


If nothing else it wasn't dull


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 12, 2014)

We're supposed to get mostly rain followed by the freeze and maybe 2 in. of snow by the end of Thursday.

My roof is finally cleared of all snow as of last night.

This winter has been ridiculous.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> My roof is finally cleared of all snow as of last night.




same here. I was actually really excited to finally see shingles last night. And not the medical kind either.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So we are supposed to drop 30 degrees in 6 ours overnight. Today a high of 55, tomorrow morning wind chills that feel like - 15. This is crazy. :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > So we are supposed to drop 30 degrees in 6 ours overnight. Today a high of 55, tomorrow morning wind chills that feel like - 15. This is crazy. :dunno:


seriously. This is getting out of hand. It's either winter or it's spring. Make up you damn mind!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2014)

the last two snow storms were busts for us. 1-3 inches of snow predicted for last night ended up being rain. It started snowing when I left this morning but it was basically slush.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

I would love to start cutting my grass. Sick of looking at snow.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I would love to start cutting my grass. Sick of looking at snow.




I think I may do that this weekend...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2014)

our mower has a flat tire. mr snick took the compressor out the shed to fill the tire to keep it from sitting on the rim, but we are going to have some work to do before it is ready for the spring


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2014)

Was in a t-shirt last night. Was freezing my ass off with a jacket this morning.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 13, 2014)

When's the pool opening up EG?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> When's the pool opening up EG?


EB.com pool party


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> our mower has a flat tire. mr snick took the compressor out the shed to fill the tire to keep it from sitting on the rim, but we are going to have some work to do before it is ready for the spring




That reminds me, I need to have my weed trimmer repaired. I can't find the parts for it online though, so I'm wondering if the assembly has been superseded. It's a pretty poor starter design, and once a plastic retainer wears out, the coil spring lets go and it jams the entire assembly.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2014)

Scratch that! Found the entire assembly on Amazon for $15, $20 shipped. Just ordered it.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> When's the pool opening up EG?




I picked up the water tests this past week, and started looking at a replacement saltwater system since ours went kaput last year (I still say it was lighting cause it took out everything on that side of the house). I'm hopeing to have everything up and running for the first weekend in April as far as the chemicals are concerned, but we will need some consistent warm weather to get the temp up.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 13, 2014)

You have a salt water pool? Those are awesome!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> You have a salt water pool? Those are awesome!




Yeah...the initial cost was a little more, but there isn't much work involved the rest of the year


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess that explains why the hotel I always stay at has a saltwater pool.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2014)

Supe said:


> I guess that explains why the hotel I always stay at has a saltwater pool.




yeah, there is very little chemical cost after getting it up and running... once every two weeks there is one or two things things to add... but you don't have to buy chlorine and all that


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Weather is unbelievably outstanding today, sucks that I have some sort of scales growing on my body nd infeel to shitty to do anything outside....


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 15, 2014)

All the more reason to drink


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Everyone from Cali ok after the quake?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

measured 4.7, right?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

something like that...huge headlines were saying HUGE earthquake....4.7 isn't huge. Horrible all the same, but not huge


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 17, 2014)

It was the biggest one since Northridge.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> 4.7 isn't huge. Horrible all the same, but not huge




Quoted for posterity.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

4.7's nothing. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> 4.7's nothing. Thanks for asking though.


I was waiting to hear from you on this. Glad to hear that all is ok. On the other hand, I am now left feeling disappointed that regarding your view of 4.7...


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 17, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> 4.7's nothing. Thanks for asking though.


Glad you're ok YMZ!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > 4.7's nothing. Thanks for asking though.
> ...


This about sums up a native Californian's response:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 17, 2014)

4.7 earthquake around here = Oh the humanity!

4.7 earthquake in California = It's Monday. Where are we going for lunch?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

been downgraded to 4.4


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2014)

*Yawn*


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

15 degrees below normal today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

so it looks like this massive nor'easter will have a glancing blow to NJ. Forecasters estimate a dusting to an inch for our area. 50's and 60's by weeks end


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> 15 degrees below normal today.


this too


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2014)

frickin cold again today.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

the 40 degree temp changes are starting to get old. about 30 this morning after it being about 72 yesterday


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2014)

spring will you please stay around.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

who else is searching for jobs in Florida? I miss my flip flops already!


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2014)

Turns out I'd forgotten my allergy meds at home, and boy did this weather in LA remind me of what a mistake that was. EVERYTHING itched - eyes, skin, mouth, etc. Zyrtec to the rescue.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> who else is searching for jobs in Florida? I miss my flip flops already!


There's a job in Melbourne, FL I'm considering applying for.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

My grand parents used to live in Vero Beach, just south of Melbourne, lots of blue hairs, but a nice part of florida, some summers we would even get that "Miami" clear water up to Vero when I would stay there as a kid.. Also far enough away to have alligators sneaking around your backyard..


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 25, 2014)

it is snowing here


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 25, 2014)

it snowed overnight here too. a 1/2 to 3/4 inch dusting.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 25, 2014)

Snow coming in tonight. Boston will be spared but they're predicting maybe 6-12 in. for Cape Cod. Of course then temps are supposed to be high 40's for the several days following the snow.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

this time last year I had alreay had many "top down" rides off in the Jeep...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 25, 2014)

Supe said:


> Turns out I'd forgotten my allergy meds at home, and boy did this weather in LA remind me of what a mistake that was. EVERYTHING itched - eyes, skin, mouth, etc. Zyrtec to the rescue.


It's the pollution too. "Come to LA! See the air!" And if you can't see the air, it's because the Santa Ana winds blew it away and replaced it with dust and pollen.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out I'd forgotten my allergy meds at home, and boy did this weather in LA remind me of what a mistake that was. EVERYTHING itched - eyes, skin, mouth, etc. Zyrtec to the rescue.
> ...


Wrong LA, state of LA, not the city! Though the pollution down here isn't exactly the best either, but in general, the pollution doesn't bother me. Even living in Houston and working near the ship channel for months on end didn't faze me, but Lord help me if you get me near pollen, trees, or grass.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> it snowed overnight here too. a 1/2 to 3/4 inch dusting.


Same here. I'm not shoveling any of it! ldman:


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 25, 2014)

Supe said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Oh good, I was going to guilt trip you for not visiting me.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


I think the same thing every time... LA vs La vs L.A.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


I try to guilt trip MS for never being able to meet up with me when I'm down here. If I were in L.A., you bet your butt there'd be an EB mini-meet!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Supe said:


> I try to guilt trip MS for never being able to meet up with me when I'm down here.


Join the club. LOL @ MS.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I try to guilt trip MS for never being able to meet up with me when I'm down here.
> ...




Not my fault y'all go to the wrong area of La. But have no fear, if we don't meet up, I drink your beers since you obviously don't want them.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 25, 2014)

Supe said:


> Turns out I'd forgotten my allergy meds at home, and boy did this weather in LA remind me of what a mistake that was. EVERYTHING itched - eyes, skin, mouth, etc. Zyrtec to the rescue.




Oh yeah, bad time for coming down here. Tree sperm is everywhere.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 25, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Oh yeah, bad time for coming down here. Tree sperm is everywhere.


I would gladly trade that for the baron trees here.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 25, 2014)

the statement tree sperm is annoying me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry. Tree jizz


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> the statement tree sperm is annoying me.




Lol, haven't you seen that Facebook meme? The trees are raping us!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 25, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > the statement tree sperm is annoying me.
> ...




Well then Lock Up your Grandma's!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 25, 2014)

63 and sunny here in the Colorado mountains. Snow is forecast for Thursday.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> the statement tree sperm is annoying me.




Seriously, trees are dropping wet loads of reproductive mess on my car / lawn / house at night. It's usually the worst when the weather man forecasts heavy wind blowing and general night time wetness. I guess when it really only happens once per year, it will be messy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 25, 2014)

And massive. The trees have been holding it in.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Is that where the term blue gum tree came from?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 25, 2014)

I remember the first time I tried to explain how "pine" trees had male and female pine cones. Most people don't believe it.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 26, 2014)

Woke up to a dusting of snow this morning. I hope April will bring the end of snow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 26, 2014)

We never got any of the snow that they said might be possible. 50 mph wind gusts today, then 50s-60s and rain for the next few days.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, bad time for coming down here. Tree sperm is everywhere.
> ...


Baron trees. I hate elitist trees. We have mostly Earl and Lord trees here.



Master slacker said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > the statement tree sperm is annoying me.
> ...


Like Santa they only come once a year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

^^^ But you can't deny they're good pilots...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 26, 2014)

Bird's eye view of the tree orgy. Large amount to treejaculate to come.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

For those not in fb... Little but of snow at our picnic today....


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

who's the dead guy?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

I think that's a snowboard...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2014)

i hate the pressure fronts that accompany storms...sinus pressure so bad it is making me nauseous


----------



## envirotex (Mar 27, 2014)

stupid spring, and it's oak pollen.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

Weather thread summary:

Winter - It's too cold.

Spring - My allergies are killing me.

Summer - It's too hot.

Fall - I have to rake the damned leaves again.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 28, 2014)

Woke up this morning and to my surprise I can finally see my dead grass. The snow is gone!


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 28, 2014)

A steamy 51 degrees today. Although the forecast says a slushy mix with &lt; 1" accumulation for tomorrow.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 28, 2014)

Weed and feed yesterday accompanied by rain. Rain today. Rain tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Consistently been in the 50s/60s for this week. Finally beginning to feel like spring


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 3, 2014)

Same here but high 40s/50s. Finally stopped wearing the hat and gloves.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 3, 2014)

It's been in the 80s the past few days here. Finally!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

^^^more reasons to hate Florida if you're not living there.


----------



## Supe (Apr 3, 2014)

80's and sunny here in Miami. Humidity isn't overkill yet. This time last year, it was scorching down here.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

Small amount of Connecticut Cocaine on the grass this am...


----------



## cement (Apr 3, 2014)

half a foot here. it's gonna weigh a ton too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2014)

at 5:15 is morning it was 46

at 6 am it was 63

at 6:45 it was 55

Crazy ass weather


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Snow tonight &amp; tomorrow.

Word is we are getting 5"-10".

I'm just so ready to be done with winter.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 3, 2014)

^ I'm about 100 miles north of you and almost got one of our vehicles stuck in our gravel driveway yesterday. I said the same thing during that event but used less than nice vocabulary. The snow that we will be getting is going to be a PIA.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2014)

sunny and 75 (nearly 80) here  though it's supposed to rain a bit tomorrow, it should be a warm day regardless.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

Had about 3" of snow on the yard when I left this morning and it was still snowing. Luckily it's just under freezing, so the roads were more wet/slush than icy/snowpacked.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

But the good news is Copper Mountain and most the other ski resorts just added 1 week To their ski season


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 4, 2014)

8 inches of the heavy stuff fell last night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 4, 2014)

lots of rain here. I had to rake the drainage ditchs on our property so the stormwater would flow and not create ponds....almost a foot deep in some places. There are too many Ftrees in our neighborhood that shed their leaves/needles/pinecones/acorns.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 4, 2014)

Was supposed to be 63 today. Instead it's rainy, foggy and now only a high of 55.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

so apparently there is a brush fire on south NJ (about 90 miles away) but for some reason, odors of the fire can be smelled as far north as NYC due to the current wind patterns. Odd. I always knew that NJ had a bad odor (Armpit of the East Coast) but I never thought it was due to a fire.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

spring is finally here. temps steady in the 60s, sunny. ten more degrees and I can permanently shut down my heat for the season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2014)

^ you mean like flipping the switch from "heat" to "cool"? :huh:

LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ you mean like flipping the switch from "heat" to "cool"? :huh:
> 
> LOL


if I had CA then yes. However this poor engineer relies on a gentle country breeze in the evening, a pool, ceiling fans and the occasional A/C window unit.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2014)

I grew up in house with out air conditioning too. Parents had it installed after I went away to college.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

isn't that just the biggest FU from your parents?!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ you mean like flipping the switch from "heat" to "cool"? :huh:
> ...




I live in south of the Mason Dixon Line and this is all we have....


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

I presume that you are talking about CA?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I presume that you are talking about CA?




No. I have a free pass to complain how gosh forsaken hot it is over the summer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I presume that you are talking about CA?
> ...


that's because you are the resident sweet cheeks


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

well that too


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2014)

What is this AC of which you speak?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2014)

the companion of DC


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2014)

AC/DC :th_rockon:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 9, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> What is this AC of which you speak?


Strangely, there are places in this world (even in this state) where the ambient temperature goes over 80 degrees for a time. I know it's a far-fetched idea that's backed by science, but what do scientists know, right?


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 9, 2014)

^blame it on global warming climate change


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

Was downtown in boulder today fer lunch and I actually heard someone say it was "too hot" :0


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 10, 2014)

Did you tell them they don't know what hot is until they've been to hotlanta?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Was downtown in boulder today fer lunch and I actually heard someone say it was "too hot" :0


Did you punch that bitch in the tit?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > What is this AC of which you speak?
> ...


Oh, I know. I'm from a state where you don't go outside for three to four months of the year, unless it is on water. I was just being a [email protected]$$.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2014)

So was I.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 10, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> What is this AC of which you speak?


we got a heat pump at the end of last summer!!!

:woot:

Gone are the days of sleeping on an air mattress on the main floor because the upstairs is 90 degrees.

at least until i get too cheap to run it on those "marginal" days...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2014)

OK. It's too nice outside. I'm going out for coffee.. BRB.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Ya right. Enjoy the rest of your afternoon outside.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

FUUUUUUCKKKK YYYYYYOOOOOOUUUUUUU MOOOOTTTHHHHEEEERRR NNNNAAAATTTUUUUUREEEEEEE


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2014)

70s saturday and sunday now high of 49 and snow tonight...i need to bring in my strawberries I plants in one of those hanging things.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> FUUUUUUCKKKK YYYYYYOOOOOOUUUUUUU MOOOOTTTHHHHEEEERRR NNNNAAAATTTUUUUUREEEEEEE


Another 1-3" of snow on Thursday morning...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 15, 2014)

Temps started out in the 60s today. rain during the day. thunderstorms in the evening. Possible wintry mix overnight. WTF :brickwall:


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 15, 2014)

27 right now and we got an inch or 2 of snow overnight. It didn't stick to the roads but was annoying scraping off the car this morning. It was just in the high 60s yesterday!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Temps started out in the 60s today. rain during the day. thunderstorms in the evening. Possible wintry mix overnight. WTF :brickwall:




This for us, only we started out in the 70's


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 15, 2014)

Freeze warning tonight. I'm gonna have to drag the delicate plants back into the garage and cover the plants in my vegetable garden that I planted over the weekend.


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2014)

Went from mid 80's to low 70's to near freezing tonight. WTF?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

Freezing pollen!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2014)

70's late last week, 3" of snow Sunday, 65 today, more snow early Thursday AM.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

today is about damn perfect though...

I think I have a head cold cause I am used to having spring pollen and there isnt any here???? Its like Pollen Withdrawel..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2014)

Tree pollen is still really high.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

If you can't write your name in the pollen on your car then the pollen isn't that high....seriously....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2014)

But then again, we don't have the humidity to weigh the pollen down enough to actually settle on the cars. It all stays airborne.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

then again Colorado doesnt really even have trees..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 15, 2014)

I hated pollen season in NE Florida. The worst was when it would rain after the pollen had dropped, and you hadn't picked it up yet. That sh!t gets heavy. I also (not so fondly) remember that my red blazer would be covered with yellow streaks.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> I hated pollen season in NE Florida. The worst was when it would rain after the pollen had dropped, and you hadn't picked it up yet. That sh!t gets heavy. I also (not so fondly) remember that my red blazer would be covered with yellow streaks.




and this is what happened after last nights rain, so this morning, when the temp was only 30 degrees, we had yellow streaked ice all over everything


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

this weather is like a bad episode of the twilight zone.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Who the hell puts 1/4" of ice on the car in April?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Who the hell puts 1/4" of ice on the car in April?


sorry. It was an april fools joke that I just couldn't get around to doing on time.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 10, 2014)

Who turned on the humidity?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 12, 2014)

GD MFin' SOB! Who ordered the snow? This is BS.


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2014)

Send some of that cold air this way. You can have it back when my AC gets fixed.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2014)

Just spent 45 minutes in the elevator lobby while we had a tornado watch within a few miles of the building. Definitely eerie out this morning, unusually light out, sky was completely orange, followed by pitch black storm clouds and killer winds.


----------



## engineergurl (May 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> Just spent 45 minutes in the elevator lobby while we had a tornado watch within a few miles of the building. Definitely eerie out this morning, unusually light out, sky was completely orange, followed by pitch black storm clouds and killer winds.




that heading north or a different way?


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2014)

It was heading northeast. Not sure where it went. We got hellacious rain and some thunderstorms, but not much else.


----------



## Krakosky (May 15, 2014)

Raining all day in Fl today. What a drag.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2014)

oh come on weather....all day they have been report 75-90 % chance of rain this evening...now they are saying 0-10%...if only we could be so wrong in our jobs on such a consistent basis and still have a job


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2014)

I got sunburned (a bit) over the weekend. VERY NICE INDEED!!!!!

I am enjoying hearing everyone complain how hot it is? WTF people!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 2, 2014)

My 7 y/o said it was "frigging hot" today. Oh how fast They grow up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2014)

will this rain ever stop...the next 10 tens are predicted to rain, the past couple weeks have been the same. THis constant state of stormfronts is killing my sinuses and my ears.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2014)

the storms headed this way are already making my head and ears hurt...damn you barometeric pressure


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2014)

seriously...when is it going to stop raining.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2014)

bastard!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 16, 2014)

Forecast discussion for tonight and tomorrow is saying a possibility of two distinct derechos. The worst power outage in my employer's history was a derecho in 1998 with winds up to 130 mph, resulting in almost 900,000 customers out of power. Should be an interesting couple of days.



> *The "Southern Great Lakes Derecho of 1998" traveled 975 miles from southern Minnesota to north central New York in 15 hours, with an average speed of 65 mph. It became one of the most damaging North American derechos in history, destroying over 400 homes and businesses and damaging almost 20,000 others. Total damage estimates were close to $300 million in 1998 U.S. dollars. Almost 2 million customers were left without power, some for many days. For some electrical power companies in Wisconsin and Lower Michigan this event was the most damaging weather event in their history. Six people were killed and over 200 were injured by this major derecho on the last weekend in May 1998.*


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2014)

Was hoping for some rain to cool things down today, to no avail. Was in the low 90's yesterday afternoon. So humid when I left this morning that I couldn't keep the windshield or mirrors from fogging up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 17, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Forecast discussion for tonight and tomorrow is saying a possibility of two distinct derechos. The worst power outage in my employer's history was a derecho in 1998 with winds up to 130 mph, resulting in almost 900,000 customers out of power. Should be an interesting couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> > *The "Southern Great Lakes Derecho of 1998" traveled 975 miles from southern Minnesota to north central New York in 15 hours, with an average speed of 65 mph. It became one of the most damaging North American derechos in history, destroying over 400 homes and businesses and damaging almost 20,000 others. Total damage estimates were close to $300 million in 1998 U.S. dollars. Almost 2 million customers were left without power, some for many days. For some electrical power companies in Wisconsin and Lower Michigan this event was the most damaging weather event in their history. Six people were killed and over 200 were injured by this major derecho on the last weekend in May 1998.*


A lot of wind and storm damage over night in southern WI. Mainly in Dane County and on the campus of my undergraduate university (Platteville). Close to 10k without power today. How's things by you?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Yikes. Stay safe guys.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Do we have any Huskers on the board? Nebraska got hammered by twisters yesterday.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> Was hoping for some rain to cool things down today, to no avail. Was in the low 90's yesterday afternoon. So humid when I left this morning that I couldn't keep the windshield or mirrors from fogging up.




Please no more rain...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> A lot of wind and storm damage over night in southern WI. Mainly in Dane County and on the campus of my undergraduate university (Platteville). Close to 10k without power today. How's things by you?




Not much happening here so far, but there are a few outages and a report of a tornado in the northern lower Michigan.


----------



## csb (Jun 25, 2014)

Just had a funnel cloud.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2014)

csb said:


> Just had a funnel cake.


I love funnel cakes


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 25, 2014)

Is that something from the urban dictionary?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Is that something from the urban dictionary?





NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a funnel cake.
> ...


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 26, 2014)

Cake!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> Cake!


but where's the funnel?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 26, 2014)

This triggered a lengthy discussion on the differences between funnel cake and elephant ears in our house last night.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 26, 2014)

They're different?


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2014)

Funnel cakes aren't endangered.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2014)

i always thought elephant ears were a more solid form of the same batter...thickened and rolled out to be soild and the funnel cake it is poured through a funnel to make it lighter and airy.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a funnel cake.
> ...





MA_PE said:


> Is that something from the urban dictionary?


As I scrolled down the page, I was half-expecting someone (csb) to post a photo of a blue funnel cake (as a proxy for blue waffle).


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

I like I'm scared of ...the way you think


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 26, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> i always thought elephant ears were a more solid form of the same batter...thickened and rolled out to be soild and the funnel cake it is poured through a funnel to make it lighter and airy.






This is correct... when the batter for an elephant ear hits the oil it's supposed to curl up a little and look like it's name sake... funnel cake batter is a long string of batter that was poured into a fryer through the funnel...


----------



## csb (Jun 26, 2014)

I do love funnel cake.

Not funnel clouds.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > i always thought elephant ears were a more solid form of the same batter...thickened and rolled out to be soild and the funnel cake it is poured through a funnel to make it lighter and airy.
> ...


either method they taste amazing!!!! although if eating a la mode the elephant ear is better choice


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2014)

a stormfront is working its way into the area...I can feel it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2014)

rain rain go away


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2014)

Clouds moving in. Not sure if its going to rain or not.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2014)

must have been a mild summer down south, not hearing many complaints in this thread...

but ahh..winter is coming...


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2014)

We've received an unusual amount of rain and high humidity, but the "bad" summer heat came on late and was reasonably short in duration. I have a feeling we're in for a (relatively) bad winter.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2014)

the 100 summer heat arrived this spring then nada in the summer other than rain rain rain


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> must have been a mild summer down south, not hearing many complaints in this thread...
> 
> but ahh..winter is coming...






It has been surprisingly....


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> must have been a mild summer down south, not hearing many complaints in this thread...
> 
> *but ahh..winter is coming...*


comments like this need to stop.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2014)

we still have patches of snow in the mtns......


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)

that's absolute crazy talk


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 21, 2014)

heard on the radio the farmer alamac is predicting super super cold winter for the eastern 2/3 of the country...you folks out west get a repreive.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2014)

what did they predict for last year?

It wasn't that cold here, but the snow in the mtns was incredible


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> heard on the radio the farmer alamac is predicting super super cold winter for the eastern 2/3 of the country...you folks out west get a repreive.


that blows because last year was [email protected]$* cold


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we still have patches of snow in the mtns......








NJmike PE said:


> that's absolute crazy talk




This picture was taken 4 days ago:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2014)

Lets Get on with it!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2014)

^ looks good to me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ looks good to me.


dick


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2014)

^ find a winter sport like skiing/snowboarding and you'll learn to appreciate the snow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ find a winter sport like skiing/snowboarding and you'll learn to appreciate the snow.


I will always find hard to appreciate winter as long as I need big oil to heat my home


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 21, 2014)

Hoping the snow holds off until AFTER I drive thru Zion and from Cedar City to Ft. Collins next month. The fireweed has nearly topped out and the fair is starting today.

It's gonna rain thru the holiday, then could turn colder. Need to finish the fence... Damn auger &amp; wood chipper can't be picked up until Labor Day weekend though...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ find a winter sport like skiing/snowboarding and you'll learn to appreciate the snow.
> ...


I won't argue with that.



blybrook PE said:


> Hoping the snow holds off until AFTER I drive thru Zion and from Cedar City to Ft. Collins next month. The fireweed has nearly topped out and the fair is starting today.
> 
> It's gonna rain thru the holiday, then could turn colder. Need to finish the fence... Damn auger &amp; wood chipper can't be picked up until Labor Day weekend though...


I thought it always snowed in Alaska.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 21, 2014)

^ Oh, I can drive to a few spots that still have a nice layer of snow available. Some mountains have it year round; as do the glaciers &amp; Fjords.

The lower elevations won't get it until Construction Season is over...


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 21, 2014)

when I lived in NY we used to say there were three seasons, construction season, winter and then mud season....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> when I lived in NY we used to say there were three seasons, construction season, winter and then 4th of July mud season....


Fixt for CO.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2014)

woohoo heat index of 110-115 today!!!


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2014)

Cooled down a lot last night. Was in the mid 60's when I left for work this morning - the type of weather I love on my drive to work.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

Saturday night we rode bikes to Mexican restaurant to drink.. glad I took a hoodie cause when it is windy here, its F'n chilly...

drinking a pitcher of margaritas then biking about 1.5 mile back to the house in the dark was pretty fun...(on trails not the road)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Chilly in CO in August?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

it snowed in one of the mtns over the weekend.. but its usually not cold here, but when the wind blows here (from where I don't know) it gets F'n cold...

2 degree and no wind is warm where 30 degrees +wind = forgetaboutit.............................


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2014)

This summer has been a full 10 degrees cooler than years past. Many of the guys on the 14ers website were saying snow/ice on several different peaks this last weekend.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Geeze. And i'm gonna be driving from Vegas to Denver in 3 weeks. This will be interesting.

NO SNOW YET!! It can dump after I make the drive


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

my in laws drove through Montana a week ago and they said it was snowing pretty hard at times, their pics of the mtn peaks were pretty white...

let us know if you will have any free time in Denver..


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Geeze. And i'm gonna be driving from Vegas to Denver in 3 weeks. This will be interesting.
> 
> NO SNOW YET!! It can dump after I make the drive


tickets between the two for this next week were pretty cheap...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Not flying down until Sept.15; doing 2-3 days around Cedar City, UT (Zion, NP); then driving to Ft. Collins for the remainder of the weekend.

Sure, tickets are cheap per person, but the week long car rental was cheaper &amp; the drive _should_ be great.

Don't know time frames yet, I may get several hours between the 19th &amp; 22nd where I'll be able to escape the family duties. Especially if the other half decides to visit the corporate office in Denver; I'll get at least 4 hours then to go explore. Probably hit up Ham Radio Outlet while out that way.

Will likely be within a couple blocks of RG while getting ammo (since the shortages up here are horrendous).

I still say NO SNOW....

We're getting rain now, but it's to be expected as the fair is going on.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm new here and all but I think I-70 will be okay, just the mountain tops might have some snow...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> it snowed in one of the mtns over the weekend.. but its usually not cold here, but when the wind blows here *(from where I don't know)* it gets F'n cold...
> 
> 2 degree and no wind is warm where 30 degrees +wind = forgetaboutit.............................


Wyoming.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

yall were supposed to hate on me for riding my bike?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2014)

yea another 100+ degree day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mid 70's here. Still humid though. Not as bad as yesterday. That was the first day this summer that we were above 90 deg. Very uncharacteristic of WI this time of year.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > it snowed in one of the mtns over the weekend.. but its usually not cold here, but when the wind blows here *(from where I don't know)* it gets F'n cold...
> ...




Hey now!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2014)

Saw snow in August Saturday....


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 1, 2014)

Good. Keep it out west


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 1, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Saw snow in August Saturday....


Me too!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

from reading some of the 14'er sites a lot of the places got snow this past weekend.. there was still snow at the hike we did, but on the way down it really started coming down, but it was better than rain.. once we walked back down below 13,000 feet it pretty much stopped..


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2014)

weather predictions were wrong all weekend around here.

sat rain all day....not a drop

sun rain all morning ...not a drop

monday rain all day...not a drop until 9pm or so when it was supposed to be clear and the storm was huge that came through.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 5, 2014)

there has got to be another storm front coming into the area. the pressure behind the eyes/eyebrows is killing me this morning.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 5, 2014)

there is. It's headed east and we get it on Saturday night.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2014)

Stole this from FB- snow at the Pass near Winter Park;







Followed by this...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 6, 2014)

I can say I had issues seeing snow on Saturday and then flying into 105 degrees on Monday. Those mountains are effed up.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

Shitty, drizzly day.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

Someone's got a case of the Mondays


----------



## cement (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if the flatlanders understand the excitement this brings:

http://kdvr.com/2014/01/30/winter-storm-to-bring-15-30-of-snow-to-mountains-4-5-to-denver/


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2014)

cement said:


> I'm not sure if the flatlanders understand the excitement this brings:
> 
> http://kdvr.com/2014/01/30/winter-storm-to-bring-15-30-of-snow-to-mountains-4-5-to-denver/


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 10, 2014)

cement said:


> I'm not sure if the flatlanders understand the excitement this brings:
> 
> http://kdvr.com/2014/01/30/winter-storm-to-bring-15-30-of-snow-to-mountains-4-5-to-denver/




I understand that I don't want anything to do with that shit!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if the flatlanders understand the excitement this brings:
> ...


That article was from January.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

some road through Yellowstone is closed today due to snow...


----------



## cement (Sep 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


search engine gone bad/

my tomatoes will die all the same: http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Denver+CO+USCO0105


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

According to the fancy thermometer on the car I'm test driving, it was 37 degrees out this morning, with a light drizzle. Something about it caused the car to ding at me and show a snowflake.


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

Also, I'd like to share this:

http://www.thefuckingweather.com

According to their forecast, it's fucking cold and wet here. I'd agree.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

csb said:


> According to the fancy thermometer on the car I'm test driving, it was 37 degrees out this morning, with a light drizzle. Something about it caused the car to ding at me and show a snowflake.


Any time the temperature drops to 37* the car will alert you to possible frost/ice on the road. My Camaro does it too. It gets really annoying when driving through the hills and the temp fluctuates between 35 and 40 because it goes off each time. Driving home from work I think the record number of dings because of that was 6 in a 45 minute drive.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Severe clear on this side of the Divide.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > According to the fancy thermometer on the car I'm test driving, it was 37 degrees out this morning, with a light drizzle. Something about it caused the car to ding at me and show a snowflake.
> ...


Ya know, my Ford truck isn't scared of a little cold weather. oking:


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2014)

It was nearly 90 here today.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

I spent way too much money at sniagrab last weekend to not not look foreword to the snow!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 11, 2014)

But SNIAGRAB is BARGAINS spelled backwards! How could you spend too much money there?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

5 people in the family.......adds up quick like. .even when its a bargain 

but we got most everybody outfitted for about the same cost as a season rental last year (+ much better gear)

poles, gloves, helmets and goggles were not discounted that much compared to boots and ski's... I can live with used poles from Play it Again sports until next year..


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

there were people in the Denver store that had flown in from Vermont to buy stuff. it was pretty crazy,,, north face ski jackets for $49 bucks..


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2014)

rain rain go away. it has been raining nearly non stop since last night about 9PM. There are like 20 minute pockets of no rain from time to time but other than that no relief. Rainy days are days I just want to stay in bed and sleep all day. The fact that is it freezing cold at my desk doesn't help.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2014)

over 3 inches of rain in less than 2 days. then it chilled out considerably. low of like 39 tonight


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 4, 2014)

It is SNOWING!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2014)

goooooood for U!


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 4, 2014)

Thankfully nothing stuck at lower elevations yet. Time to finish as many outdoor projects as possible during daylight hours. Even if it means working in the rain...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 5, 2014)

Frost tonight, again.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2014)

I have issues with a 30 to 40 degree spread during the day... heat in the morning and at night, and the window units going in the late afternoon here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a good chunk of the year here in CO. Right now we're having overnight lows in the low 40's, and daytime highs in the upper 70's.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2014)

last month or so the weather has been F'n spectacular. I love sleeping with windows open and being chilly in the morning and then being able to get sun burnt during the middle of the day..

we were washing the cars in shorts and barefoot yesterday, then I thought to myself, hell it could be snowing in a week..


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2014)

we don't have central air so we can't open the windows or the air conditioners would fall out, lol... we'll probably actually pull them out of the windows this week and I will be happy again for a while for that exact reason, there is something about letting the outside air into your house that is refreshing


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2014)

Big temp swings here, too. Mid-day is great, though. Has made working in the garage bearable again. Of course, I wish it had cooled off a few weeks earlier. Made painting the racecar a nightmare because the paint didn't want to dry/cure and was pinholing from the humidity.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2014)

Supe said:


> Big temp swings here, too.




Considering we aren't even a full state away from each other, that makes sense


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2014)

Eh, you'd be surprised. My sister lives in Fairfax, and sometimes I'm surprised on just how different the weather can be. Heck, it was no different when I would drive down to Charleston from here, and that's only about 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2014)

True, but Fairfax gets the northern weather it seems... there is like a line across at Fredricksburg that splits the state... Snow vs Rain during the winter, rain vs sunshine in the summer...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 6, 2014)

NE has been nice so far. Was wearing shorts and had the convertible out with the top down yesterday. Brick but very pleasant.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you rain and improper stormwater drainage!!! now I have to walk around in wet shoes all day. squish squish goes the suede ballet flat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2014)

no wonder all the farmers were out full tilt yesterday. 5 of the next 6 days are going to be rainy.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep. The Flyer family is travelling by ground this weekend due to all the t-storm activity they're predicting.


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 14, 2014)

Still summer here. It's funny to hear people here talk about bringing their sweaters out and that fall is here. It is?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2014)

And I am still getting tomatoes and peppers out of the garden

I wonder how long it takes for your blood too thin up when you live in Florida, my parents have been there a year so far they said they're actually looking forward to a little cooler weather...

They live a little north of Tampa and they said the winter is nice because it's a lot less crowded


----------



## Krakosky (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a short temperature range in which I'm comfortable. However, even the heat here feels stifling to me sometimes. Must be the humidity. I don't remember it feeling this "hot" in TX even tho it gets hotter there.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2014)

A friend of mine moved to Austin from Atlanta, he said it was like he was going to melt.... lol


----------



## ventilator (Oct 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And I am still getting tomatoes and peppers out of the garden
> 
> I wonder how long it takes for your blood too thin up when you live in Florida, my parents have been there a year so far they said they're actually looking forward to a little cooler weather...
> 
> They live a little north of Tampa and they said the winter is nice because it's a lot less crowded


Lived here for 30 years and I've never had thin blood but a lot of my friends from New York area seemed to get it after about 1 or 2 winters here.

And where do your parents live in FL that it gets less crowded in winter? I'm an hour south of Tampa and am bracing for snow bird traffic...

We got a nice break this weekend for weather, all the way down to about 83 instead of 90.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2014)

My parents live in Duneden.

I'm assuming they mean the beach is less crowded?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 22, 2014)

damn it...there must be a storm front coming. I can feel the pressure change starting. time to check the weather forecast


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 27, 2014)

how does an 80 % chance of rain this evening equate to a 20% chance of rain for the day?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2014)

Apparently snow is forecasted for Saturday. Damn it Sapper...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2014)

Global warming ends for us next week...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 8, 2014)

18? Wtf


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Low 20's here in a few days. Might have to put the shorts away...


----------



## frazil (Nov 8, 2014)

Just pulled out the kids winter clothes


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 8, 2014)

it was like 65 here today


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 9, 2014)

We've had one hard freeze, and the nighttime temps are in the upper 30's....but it is way too elfin' early for highs in the teens.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 9, 2014)

5"-8" of snow is forecast for tomorrow.

I spent the morning making sure that the snowblower is ready.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> 5"-8" of snow is forecast for tomorrow.
> 
> I spent the morning making sure that the snowblower is ready.


Did the same. Oil changed. Lawn mower stored and winterized.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > 5"-8" of snow is forecast for tomorrow.
> ...


LOL, I did mine a month ago


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Grad school. I'm lucky it got done at all...


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 9, 2014)

WTF, I had to cut the grass yesterday


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Grad school.  I'm lucky it got done at all...


:violin:


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 9, 2014)

I winterized the mower and power washer by draining the fuel and running them till MT. Still have to get the chainsaws n weed whip. Not happening this weekend though.

Calling for sleet n freezing rain over the next 3 days. Still running all season tires, may need to swap out to the winter tires after work one night this week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 9, 2014)

I've never winterized my mower. Really not sure how to do it.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2014)

All I ever do is just pour some stabil in the gas and call it winterized....


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

My mower is running like shit and is getting hard to start. I think I'll swap the plug, and maybe put some Marvel Mystery Oil in it and let it run for a bit.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2014)

I was running the leaf vacuum/blower yesterday for a while. still more leave son the trees. Have yet to uncover the snowblower and get it ready. I'm not emotionally ready for snow yet either. f'n winter.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2014)

we have two oak trees that haven't even started dropping their leaves yet.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

My front two trees have dropped a couple, my backyard trees have been bald for about a month.


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


>


That was last Monday, too. Screw you.

And I got an 18-quart roaster to work on my bike today. Screw you again.

Heh...screw you again. "Yes, Alex. What is 'things NJMike's wife will never say.'"


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 10, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> we have two oak trees that haven't even started dropping their leaves yet.




Oak trees seem to need a good wind to rip their leaves off; they don't tend to just drop off naturally like other trees.

My silver maples still have leaves on them that are partially green. They drop so late that I'm usually out there raking or mulching with snow flying.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2014)

ive got a bad feeling about the rest of the week.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

Overnight low of 13 after almost setting a record high yesterday. FTS.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

/\


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

I will be spending the evening swapping tires on Mrs Dex's Jeep so she can get to work tomorrow.

Bee? He'll be fine.


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been offered a fat bike for the week from the LBS.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2014)

You can be their free advertising?

How many miles do you have to go again?

Your hubby cant give you a ride??


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

csb said:


> I've been offered a fat bike for the week from the LBS.








:dunno:


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> You can be their free advertising?
> 
> How many miles do you have to go again?
> 
> Your hubby cant give you a ride??


2.6 miles total.

I'm too stubborn to accept a ride.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

I was jokingly serious. what is a fat bike?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 10, 2014)

csb said:


> I've been offered a fat bike for the week from the LBS.




Sweet!

2.6 miles isn't bad, is it hilly?

I attended a winter riding seminar a while back, they gave a demonstration of studding your tires.


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2014)

I have one hill in the middle of the ride, which tried to kill be this morning. It's a highway overpass (not interchange) and it raises us pretty well.

I'm leaning more towards studded tires. I'd buy those in a heartbeat after rescuing my bike from outside. The fat bike has the advantage of larger surface area. I'm just nervous about it. Not sure why.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

That bike looks badass.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

Is that a 26 or a 29?


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2014)

26. The tires are just really, really big.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

csb said:


> 26. The tires are just really, really big.


that's what she said :eyebrows:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2014)

you could get a decent used car for what that bike cost.  .. we rode one around at winter park one day we went up during the week, thanks to my youngest child who isn't afraid to ask anyone anything (born salesman I am afraid) but they were a lot of fun, until I looked at the price tag..

I am assuming you have some of those pocket warmer things?


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2014)

But that bike doesn't require gas or liability insurance or registration. Also, I'd be riding for free this week.

Hey, I do have pocket warmers!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 10, 2014)

csb said:


> Hey, I do have pocket warmers!




Yes, you do. :eyebrows:


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2014)

I just flop them over the handlebars.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

csb said:


> I just flop them over the handlebars.


picks or it didn't happen


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 11, 2014)

this would be appropriate for my area today...


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

Snow, -22F, yes, I rode my bike.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

you're either a hero or a fool.

Is there a difference?

(I'm quite impressed)


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2014)

was it cold?


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

Fool. I'll admit it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 12, 2014)

But we all know you got a thrill out of it and am all like, look at me bitches, I do things that are too hard for your puny ass.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2014)

I must say, I am quite impressed.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

Sapper said:


> But we all know you got a thrill out of it and am all like, look at me bitches, *I do things that are too hard for your puny ass.*




:eyebrows:


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

In all seriousness, you are much tougher than I am. But also, I think that this could get really dangerous as well, so be careful out there!


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2014)

it was nice yesterday morning, 47 or so degrees then it started raining and the temps dropped like a rock and the wind picked up. Wind chills in the 20s the rest of the day. Chilling again today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

csb said:


> Snow, -22F, yes, I rode my bike.


Was it 22 or NEG. 22? big difference. And was that raw temp or with wind chill?

Either way, hard core.


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

NEGATIVE 5, with wind chill dropping it to NEGATIVE 22. I would not be bragging about 22F. That's normal and not frostbitey.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2014)

you are one crazy woman!!! was it icy wet snow or dry stuff?


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

csb said:


> NEGATIVE 5, with wind chill dropping it to NEGATIVE 22. I would not be bragging about 22F. That's normal and not frostbitey.




Pfft, speak for yourself. 22F is fu%kin' freezin'!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2014)

My kids will be walking home today from school about a mile in 5° temps

I'm glad as hell I got new tires last week!


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> you are one crazy woman!!! was it icy wet snow or dry stuff?




Mostly packed snow. It made that grinding sounds under the tires. Snow plows lifted their blades for me. More powdery snow than wet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > NEGATIVE 5, with wind chill dropping it to NEGATIVE 22. I would not be bragging about 22F. That's normal and not frostbitey.
> ...


Nah....still shorts weather here in WI.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> My kids will be walking home today from school about a mile in 5° temps
> 
> I'm glad as hell I got new tires last week!


Swapped the tires on Mrs Dex's Jeep on Monday. Made the drive this morning a bit easier.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2014)

you have a complete set of extra rims and tires?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep. Coworker had a Jeep that her husband installed a lift kit with new wheels and tires for her birthday/anniversary (how romantic), but they have since sold the Jeep and had the stock wheels/tires in the basement. I bought them for $100, so now I have a good "cruising" set of tires for the summer, which extends the life of the more aggressive winter tires.

I want to do a similar thing with Bee so I can have a really good set of performance tires for the summer with the "show" rims and have the older beat-up rims with snow tires.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> My kids will be walking home today from school about a mile in 5° temps
> 
> I'm glad as hell I got new tires last week!


My son just got a set of these put on yesterday. Then we're driving his truck 1600 miles back to MA.

$1200 - MFC (Merry Xmas), love Dad.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2014)

csb said:


> Snow, -22F, yes, I rode my bike.


Just be safe heading home tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

csb said:


> Snow, -22F, yes, I rode my bike.


How the F did it get so cold by you guys already???


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Snow, -22F, yes, I rode my bike.
> ...




Something about a cold front and November? I dunno.


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2014)

whoa! the furnace just stopped after running continuously since I got home 2 hours ago. I hope it ain't broke....


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2014)

Your gonna need that tonight!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2014)

truly scattered snow showers this morning. Snowing at the house, drive half mile no snow.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 13, 2014)

they called for snow tonight. It was over 70 here yesterday. Colder now than it was this morning.


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

We went from 70 to negative 19 in about 24 hours.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2014)

those kinds of temperature swings knock me on my arse.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2014)

It's coming so "Ya'll" east of us get ready....


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

It's supposed to be 34 here tomorrow. I'm wearing Birkenstocks when I ride my bike to work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

apparently the temps here won't rise about 40 today and a low tomorrow of 29 with a chance of that white shit


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

???


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 13, 2014)

This was Negaunee, Michigan yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

csb said:


> ???


white trash


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 13, 2014)

^ shoulda gone to the copper country. But Negaunee is fairly close, prolly couldn't drive any further


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 13, 2014)

This damn polar vortex sucks. Vail, Denver, etc get nailed with snow, and it just started snowing here in Glenwood. Apparently Aspen has gotten a decent amount.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 13, 2014)

Chance of white shit...thought NYC was notorious for pigeons?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 13, 2014)

Rain and snow mix forecasted for the early AM...should be a fun commute


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

I have field work in the morning.

:shakes fists at the sky in direction of csb:


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 13, 2014)

if it snows tonight, I'm not going to work tomorrow with all the crazy people


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I have field work in the morning.
> 
> :shakes fists at the sky in direction of csb:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2014)

Mudpuppy wins!

I have often wondered what is worse: cold and rain or cold and snow? So far I vote for cold and snow...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

I would think cold and rain. rain is just miserable and you can't do anything with it. at least you could ski with snow.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah I'm with Mike. I'll take cold and snow over cold and rain any day. At least with the snow I don't have to carry an umbrella around.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 13, 2014)

cold and snow because rain soaks through faster


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 13, 2014)

I absolutely hate cold rain. If it's going to be cold, bring on the snow!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Cold and snow. Because if it snows enough, I have the option to stay home from work. Rain, not so much.


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

RAIN DAY!


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

I like snow, because who wants to be known as a Rain Bunny?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2014)

although it didn't get into the single digits, in the SE we had tons of rain in the winter. rain and even 40 degree days are pretty worthless. Seems like winter was pretty much spent inside, you would get the random 60 degree January weekend of course....


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

It's snowing here...... I hate the snow.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2014)

Had to dig out the grill just to make a Gd hamburger!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

Hopefully it was a tofuburger


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 14, 2014)

It was a little below freezing here this morning. I had to put on a light coat and run the heater for a while in my car on the way to work.

Brrrrrrr...


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2014)

The difference between -19 and 7 above is 26 degrees and OH MY GOSH IT'S SO LOVELY.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

its amazing what 10^ and the sun can do


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 14, 2014)

I broke out the snowblower last night. We had 5" of new snow at the house when I got home. No snow on the ground when I left yesterday morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

we are the only house on the cul-de-sac that hasn't shoveled our sidewalk, fuck you people that have time to walk while the rest of us are at work!


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we are the only house on the cul-de-sac that hasn't shoveled our sidewalk, fuck you people that have time to walk while the rest of us are at work!




I never understood why there was sidewalks on a cul-de-sac. It's shorter to just cross the street.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 14, 2014)

^ I did mine after getting my girls down for bed. I finished up around 9:30.



csb said:


> I like snow, because who wants to be known as a Rain Bunny?


I found this for you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we are the only house on the cul-de-sac that hasn't shoveled our sidewalk, fuck you people that have time to walk while the rest of us are at work!


You don't live in an upscale community with heated driveways like the rest of us? I thought you were rollin' in the fatty $$?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)

I meant to buy some cheap fertilizer at the end of the season to "salt" the driveway and sidewalks so it will self melt...

I did shovel a path to the grill on the back deck though..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2014)

^^^ If you use fertilizer, make sure it doesn't have iron in it. Otherwise it will leave rust streaks that will take a couple years to fade away.

http://www.theruststore.com/How-Do-I-Remove-Rust-Stains-Caused-By-Fertilizer-W44C2.aspx


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

what are these sidewalk things you speak of?


----------



## ventilator (Nov 14, 2014)

It was all the way down to 65 here this morning. Looking at how people were dressed you would have thought it was 35.


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> ^ I did mine after getting my girls down for bed. I finished up around 9:30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is like if someone remade Flashdance with bunnies.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

ventilator said:


> It was all the way down to 65 here this morning.  Looking at how people were dressed you would have thought it was 35.


Ban him


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 14, 2014)

csb said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I did mine after getting my girls down for bed. I finished up around 9:30.
> ...


Not your cup of tea? Not specifically a "rain bunny", but how about this:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 17, 2014)

41°F and raining...perfect start to the morning


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2014)

Rainy and miserable. From the way people were driving this morning, this is the first time it has EVER rained in North Carolina.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2014)

First snow of the year. Probably 1.5" on the ground when I left for work, and predicting 2 to 3" total.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2014)

between sat and sun we got about 2 inches of the white stuff. fluffy but wet enough for making snow balls. now it is just going to be COLD for the next week.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> Rainy and miserable. From the way people were driving this morning, this is the first time it has EVER rained in North Carolina.




I joke around here and say, they panic if someone spills a cup of water on the highway


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2014)

probably not the official measurement, but my tape measure said my back porch got 8 inches of snow since last Monday. Up in the high country they got a couple of feet. which was needed//

Saturday night took a walk around the frozen pond in some light falling snow, coyotes were feasting on the Canadian Geese that had recently arrived. Twas cold as shit at 11^ !! but nice scenery!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 17, 2014)

8 in. snow and coyotes eating geese. doesn't sound like Eden to me.

I picked up leaves for the third weekend in a row. Still some clinging to the branches.

temps to be in the upper 30's this week. Winter is coming but thankfully has not arrived here yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2014)

can we send the geese you way then. The coyotes here don't appear to like geese


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think we have any more room! every available scrap of grass was covered in the damn things. (I take my Border Collie to the HS soccer field and let her chase them for an hour or so) the school should pay me for that service I think..

Its really neat to go out on a full moon (ish) night and see the coyotes scurrying around looking for something to eat. If the wolves make a comeback to Colorado that might not be so much fun..


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 17, 2014)

It was 68 degrees when I left Columbus, GA at 6 am this morning. Then they had a tornado warning. By tonight it's supposed to be 26 degrees.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2014)

Tornado watch here until 8 PM.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 17, 2014)

3 degrees at my house this morning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Tornado watch here until 8 PM.


that sucks!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Tornado watch here until 8 PM.
> ...




That is correct. Wifey is already tense as a violin string. (sorry if that does not make any sense. Trying to translate an old Spanish say...*Tenso como cuerda de violin*)


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 17, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...




as skittish as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...




That makes sense, especially if you've ever had a string break while tuning an instrument.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh goodie, it's going to be in the teens tonight.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

but just think how warm 30 will feel afterward!

My kids walked home from school in less than 20 degree weather so suck it up buttercup!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 18, 2014)

It'll be in the 60s next Monday.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

it will be 50 here in Denver also Monday..

colder up in the mtns hopefully, I think they only have 5' of snow so far, more coming Thursday, we have 4 days of skiing set up for next week... I haven't looked forward to a thanksgiving with no external family distractions since.....long time!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 18, 2014)

We're skiing over thanksgiving too. There won't be 5 feet of snow though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll be doing shot of patron wishing my family would go home so I could stuff Mrs NJ like the turkey


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2014)

So this is what interstate 90 looks like up in Buffalo whether 2 feet of snow expected. Damn.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah, that's sucks.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

That is what you call a snow day!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah no kidding. You guys see snow like that in Colorado?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

Up in the mountains they see crazy depths of snow.

This picture was takin in May


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2014)

May?! Wtf. That's crazy


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

To be fair that's way up in the mountains and what Buffalo is getting is definitely worse because it's hitting a populated area


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2014)

So your picture is of a resort type area then?


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So this is what interstate 90 looks like up in Buffalo whether 2 feet of snow expected. Damn.


I don't miss living in upstate NY


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 19, 2014)

7 degrees with wind chill right now...guess it's time to put the shorts away.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2014)

Cold. As. Shit.

Had to take the truck to work this morning. Saturn e-brake cable and reverse lockout on the shifter were stuck and wouldn't disengage.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 19, 2014)

11. Fucking. Degrees.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 19, 2014)

11° and in the field...


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So this is what interstate 90 looks like up in Buffalo whether 2 feet of snow expected. Damn.


That's awesome! Makes me miss living in the U.P. lake-effect snow belt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 19, 2014)

News said this morning that upstate NY has or will get more than 70 inches of snow. Damn...


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2014)

70? You sure its not just 12?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 19, 2014)

You know it's going to be a bad day when the freaking SNOW PLOW gets stuck:


----------



## csb (Nov 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> but just think how warm 30 will feel afterward!
> 
> My kids walked home from school in less than 20 degree weather so suck it up buttercup!




I was about to reply when I saw RG beat me to it, even the buttercup part. Teens feel downright warm after zero. I was hot this morning on the ride in because it was 33 degrees.



ramnares said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when the freaking SNOW PLOW gets stuck:




We hire a lot of temporary guys for winter. If it's the first storm, there's more than just this guy stuck.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 19, 2014)

csb said:


> I was about to reply when I saw RG beat me to it, even the buttercup part. Teens feel downright warm after zero. I was hot this morning on the ride in because it was 33 degrees.


We're getting below 30 and trending toward the 20's and it feels cold. I was thinking about you riding to work and you've got my utmost respect for plugging through on your bike in those temperatures. very impressive. How far do you have to ride?


----------



## csb (Nov 19, 2014)

Not very far at all. It's 1.3 miles to work. The hill in the middle is a bridge over the interstate and then I go by a lake on the golf course. It's cold, but scenic.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 19, 2014)

If you think you have it bad:


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2014)

Bosses be like, "You still coming to work, right?"


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 19, 2014)

Hurry up Clark. I'm freezing my baguettes off here.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll take what we've got in NC. It's cold, but at least we don't have snow.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2014)

If you all could pray for snow above 10,000 feet in Colorado for the next week I would appreciate it!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 19, 2014)

Freezing rain. Roads r a skating rink. My normal 1.5 hour drive is gonna be 3+ tonight.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2014)

How many radios stations do you have to choose from?


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2014)

Depends on what you like to listen to and if the mountains are blocking the stations. I normally get a maximum of 3.

Took just shy of 2.5 hours. Not as bad as I thought. Time to go put on the studs.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 20, 2014)

Freezing rain blows. Must be significantly warmer up there than it is here.


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2014)

Notably warmer in NC today. No frost on the truck this morning, and I could still feel my ass after walking across the street for coffee.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 20, 2014)

hope the extended forecast for Thanksgiving weekend changes or else it is going to be a short trip up ti visit family.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2014)

Currently 37* with 30mph winds, roads slick this mornin. Glad I swapped out the tires. Gonna have rain in the forecast for the next week. Need snow though.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2014)

i think it all went to Buffalo!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2014)

Agreed. I'd go for that kinda snow again. I miss it from the UP days!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2014)

I imagine the few people that own snowmobile's are enjoying the hell out of it!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 20, 2014)

UP days?


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 20, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I imagine the few people that own snowmobile's are enjoying the hell out of it!




Thing is, out in that part of ny there aren't as many trails as there are in other parts so I imagine less people own them than most would think. That's more of a central ny hobby in my opinion


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2014)

Reference is hereby made to the use of the word "few"


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 20, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Reference is hereby made to the use of the word "few"




few people who own them in the south, 1 or 2

few people who own them in ny, several thousand

but point taken


----------



## Krakosky (Dec 1, 2014)

Saw snow during my visit to MI last weekend. I did not miss it and was happy to come back to the warmth and humidity. I wasn't prepared for how dry it was. Dry skin and bloody boogers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 1, 2014)

we had 2.5 hrs of 35 mph driving on wednesday on our way to Chicago area for thanksgiving thanks to snow. It disappeared about half way there and it was clear sailing after that.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2014)

I have less and less patience for traveling at slow speeds when you're on a highway where you should be moving at 70+. doesn't matter the reason weather/traffic/accident/etc. It annoys the living crap out of me.

we had 2.5 hrs of 35 mph driving on wednesday on our way to Chicago area for thanksgiving thanks to snow. It disappeared about half way there and it was clear sailing after that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 1, 2014)

I tend to be annoyed by the opposite. Like last winter when semis were driving by me at 55+ mph until they saw another semi jack knifed and finally realized that icy roads are slippery.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2014)

oh I don't mean I drive fast when it's not safe, I just get annoyed when a trip should take an hour and it get doubled or tripled due to circumstances beyond my control.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2014)

^I don't blame you there. I would go postal if I had to put up with city traffic every day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2014)

soooo gloomy outside. sun sun where are you.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 11, 2014)

^same here. the clouds are currently touching the ground...


----------



## NakedOrangie (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to #hellastorm. Just a little bit of water and everyone freaked out. Three cars were trapped here, sucks for them!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought CA needed rain? maybe a little further south I guess?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

idk, but it better stop soon, I don't want to have to pack my rain boots


----------



## NakedOrangie (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I thought CA needed rain? maybe a little further south I guess?




We do need the rain, but you would think the world was coming to an end with the media circus around the recent storm. California still remains in exceptional drought in almost 80% of the state. Fortunately the storm moved from my northern California area into Socal opcorn:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just a wee bit cold this morning.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

It was 70 yesterday and tomorrow it's supposed to be snowing and 15 is the low. At least it's consistently cold there.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

We had some nice snow storms these last few weeks..maybe they are heading your way...

Was 5 this morning... It's 55 now and feels most excellent!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 5, 2015)

-10 this morning.

It is supposed to be -15 Wednesday morning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2015)

snow expected north of us, but not really by us...just really cold.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2015)

Gonna be -2 deg F Wednesday night. That's baby makin' weather.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Gonna be -2 deg F Wednesday night. That's baby makin' weather.


Good thing I'm sleeping on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2015)

It's going to be cold on that couch.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2015)

my brief experience with the -(minus) temperatures is that they FUCKING SUCK!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2015)

It's that time of yeear that I ask myself why the hell did I decide to move here. My only consolation is that the answer to the question is that I did it for the money rather than the weather.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

This cold is pissing me off. It's not letting my fiberglass resin cure


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 6, 2015)

Supe said:


> This cold is pissing me off. It's not letting my fiberglass resin cure


Have you tried a blow torch?


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > This cold is pissing me off. It's not letting my fiberglass resin cure
> ...




No, but I have tried using a heat gun to kick start the reaction.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > This cold is pissing me off. It's not letting my fiberglass resin cure
> ...


fixt


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

Of course. Ever night's a party in Supe's garage.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2015)

aim a heat lamp or portable heater at it overnight.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

If only I had either one of those


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2015)

Supe said:


> If only I had either one of those


I'll bet they have these cheap at the nearest Lowes/HD. throw a heat flood light bulb in it and you're ready to go.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0061MZ4Q6/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_3?pf_rd_p=1944579862&amp;pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&amp;pf_rd_t=201&amp;pf_rd_i=B004KSW7MC&amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_r=03FKAN6Y5B25JVW40CRR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2015)

school was canceled for today due to the sub zero cold. Daycare was open though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2015)

although i wish the school district would have made the decision and made the robocall before 9:15 PM. minisnick was already in bed and almost asleep, the call woke him up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2015)

10 degrees today, and I drew the short straw for a field inspection.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> 10 degrees today, and I drew the short straw for a field inspection.


sucks to be you!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > 10 degrees today, and I drew the short straw for a field inspection.
> ...


and it will suck even harder on Friday when the temps are similar and I will have a field perc test to run.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)

THE CLOSED SCHOOL BECAUSE IT WAS BELOW ZERO?!

Sorry...we don't seem to close for anything less than five feet of snow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2015)

csb said:


> THE CLOSED SCHOOL BECAUSE IT WAS BELOW ZERO?!
> 
> Sorry...we don't seem to close for anything less than five feet of snow.


that's how it was when i was a kid, but now they don't want kids standing outside at bus stops because the parents haven't clothed them properly. its like they are afraid the parents will sue if the kids get frostbit because they went out without gloves.


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)

We have parents that freak out that there's still school on (OH! It's SO DANGEROUS TO BE OUT) and then, when they finally close school, are the same people out driving their kids around to Wal-Mart.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 7, 2015)

Snow Day!!!!!

Where's my $2?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

Temp this morning: -11 with wind chill at -35 to -40 although it didn't feel as cold as yesterday.

currently -7 but the wind has died down a little.

(Need a frozen emoticon)

(not the movie)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2015)

^ about the same conditions here as well. Find me a good emoticon and it might get added. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2015)

engineergurl said:


>


I like this one or these:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2015)

I have found the fleece lined jeans at Cabelas are pretty awesome.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I have found the fleece lined jeans at Cabelas are pretty awesome.




Somehow, I envision that statement showing up in a number of "Farmersonly.com" dating profiles.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm wearing them now and I am oh so warm "down there"


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I'm wearing them now and I am oh so warm "down there"


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 8, 2015)

so you robo at 3 pm saying a 2 hr delay for today, then you wait until after 9:30 PM to say yeah we are switching to no school instead of just a 2 hr delay.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 8, 2015)

If it's going to be this cold, I want snow dammit.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2015)

They didn't even do a 2 hour delay here, even though every other county did.

So let me get this straight - it was in the mid 20's last year, and you did SEVERAL consecutive 2 hour delays, but now we're at 12°F with wind chills below 0, and you don't bother?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2015)

It's going to be 55 here today and I am going to enjoy it!


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I have found the fleece lined jeans at Cabelas are pretty awesome.




The guy we know here that moved from Atlanta pretty much lives in his flannel lined jeans. It's like they must come in your "Welcome to the Rocky Mountains" welcome package.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> It's going to be 55 here today and I am going to enjoy it!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2015)

Nuclear workers will understand this: The combination of cold dry air and any polyester content in your jacket makes for a cold walk back to your desk after the rad techs take you jacket away to let it decay off on the other side of the radiation monitor.

The good news is that it looks like I won't be crossing to that side of the plant today.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2015)

wow, in the single digits and low teens today, but by saturday almost 50 degrees. I am so going to have a raging sinus headache by this weekend. Pick a temp and stay there mother nature.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you want to build a snowman......


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jan 14, 2015)

RG... Let it go...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Do you want to build a snowman......


i would like to get the obligatory one snowman built sometime this winter....or I'll never hear the end of it from minisnick


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)

snow? What snow?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2015)

Same here. Not much of anything. Oh well.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)

My front steps have no snow on them. But the front yard has about 3'. The street in front of the house is pretty clear too. It is windy though and visability would suck if driving.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Jan 27, 2015)

Mostly sunny and a high of 78. Currently, 52.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2015)

It's 53 here in Not Texas.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

We're getting a few days of shorts and tank top weather.... I kind of prefer the yoga pants to be honest...


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.nbc12.com/story/27951554/vdot-driver-survives-horrific-crash-in-powhatan

Ummm, the age to start driving is not 15 so I'm confused? Roads were actually not bad at all, but I waited until the morning rush was fading off (about an hour later than I normally drive in). Then again, the roads aren't usually bad, it's just the drivers that don't know what they are doing...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> We're getting a few days of shorts and tank top weather.... I kind of prefer the yoga pants to be honest...


I don't want to picture you in yoga pants.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

I like the way they make my butt cheeks feel


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

You guys up north will see this again soon


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2015)

we got a couple of feet overnight. still falling now but I think most of the storm has past. Certainly not Snowmageddan, but it would've totally sucked trying to travel to work. driving ban works to allow the plows to keep on top of the accumulating snow. I'm jealous that I'm not out getting triple time for driving a plow truck for 24 hours.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 27, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> You guys up north will see this again soon


It's hurting my eyes...


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 27, 2015)

Speaking of yoga pants/leggings...

http://veronicapartridge.com/why-i-chose-to-no-longer-wear-leggings/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2015)

Krakosky said:


> Speaking of yoga pants/leggings...
> 
> http://veronicapartridge.com/why-i-chose-to-no-longer-wear-leggings/


No, your pants do not make me want to look at your ass. Your ass makes me want to look at your ass.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2015)

Krakosky said:


> Speaking of yoga pants/leggings...
> 
> http://veronicapartridge.com/why-i-chose-to-no-longer-wear-leggings/


If you follow that logic, then women should conceal themselves from head to toe. It wasn't all that long ago that it was improper for a woman to expose her ankles in public because it would cause lust in men.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2015)

> “yeah, when I walk into a place and there are women wearing yoga pants everywhere, it’s hard to not look. I try not to, but it’s not easy.”




Uh... YKHIKYG?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)

No school tomorrow either. I guess I get to stay home and fight with my daughter all day again.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

get her an Xbobx, I hear they may great babaysitters!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)

how much for her xbox?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2015)

_Engineerboards,com does not condone any references made to underage persons_


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 28, 2015)

I was suggesting the price would be 10 - 15 years.


----------



## P-E (Jan 28, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


My snow suit looks like that. Only not in blue.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 28, 2015)

0 deg F sounds like a nice overnight temp.

Talk about ball shrinkage.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2015)

I was in the pool


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2015)

More snow on the way. Schools are already starting to cancel.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 1, 2015)

13" of snow in my driveway so far and we're supposed to get another 6" overnight. Just got back from the store and no major calamities, just a couple cars stuck in the the street. It's really light and fluffy snow, so shouldn't be too much of a problem to clean up.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 1, 2015)

It's drifting a lot here. Other than the snow blower ingesting the newspaper, no real problems. I was impressed. It threw a bunch of paper shreds down the street before it jammed.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2015)

Several inches on the ground. Supposed to be steady snowfall all day. I think I'll work from home today


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2015)

Same here. Schools are closed and I'm tired from last night.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 2, 2015)

50 degrees and rain here, they said that it's supposed to stop and start dropping towards freezing, so I'll just keep an eye on the roads this afternoon and try to get home before dark. We never get any good snow...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> 13" of snow in my driveway so far and we're supposed to get another 6" overnight. Just got back from the store and no major calamities, just a couple cars stuck in the the street. It's really light and fluffy snow, so shouldn't be too much of a problem to clean up.






Flyer_PE said:


> It's drifting a lot here. Other than the snow blower ingesting the newspaper, no real problems. I was impressed. It threw a bunch of paper shreds down the street before it jammed.




About the same conditions here. I like how the East coast made national news on "so much snow" and the mid-west gets more than that with no recognition. LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > 13" of snow in my driveway so far and we're supposed to get another 6" overnight. Just got back from the store and no major calamities, just a couple cars stuck in the the street. It's really light and fluffy snow, so shouldn't be too much of a problem to clean up.
> ...


Cause the midwest is not populated with a big bunch of babies.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 2, 2015)

Sunny and 40 F outside. Better grab my parka before going outside.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 2, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...


NYC- 8.406 Million People in 469 sq miles vs The entire state of Wisconson- 5.743 million in 65,556 square miles. There is more places to put the snow in the mid-west that doesn't impact people.

I was also informed on this morning's news just how much snow the mid-west got, so you made national news... that is not "no recognition".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't remember where I saw it, but there was a stat that said if Long Island was as densely populated as Alaska, there would only be 24 people there.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2015)

we got another dusting overnight, but thats it. super cold today then back up to 40s tomorrow...gotta love temperature swings.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 3, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> About the same conditions here. I like how the East coast made national news on "so much snow" and the mid-west gets more than that with no recognition. LOL



Huffington post seems to have gotten it right: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/02/midwest-blizzard-2015-photos_n_6596072.html



> Midwest Smacked By Historic Snowfall, Basically Shrugs It Off
> 
> Now _this_ is what a blizzard really looks like.
> 
> ...


----------



## csb (Feb 3, 2015)

We bothered, during one of the last big storms, to clear many people's sidewalks with our snow blower.

Yesterday, one of those neighbors was kind enough to edge up next to me on my bike ride home and rev his engine, apparently not recognizing that I live across from him. I followed him all the way to his house and he hid in his truck.

Next snow storm, I'm using my snow blower to bury the motherf*cker.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 3, 2015)

"...no kale shortages were reported." :lmao:

LOL!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2015)

he was checking you out and making a pass at you.

Before you mid-westerners start bashing the easties, Boston got ~ 2ft out of that storm and it was one of the largest on record. we just got another 14 inches+ yesterday. I'm at work today.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

its supposed to be 50 here today...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

&amp; we got like 2-3 inches Saturday night, it froze Sunday night, east of Denver was a F'n ice skating rink- it took me 2 hours to go around 15 miles.

I was ultra pissed cause I was "summoned" to a Monday morning meeting and then after driving around all that for over 2 hours to get to the meeting on time, then have it cancelled once I get to the project office cause no one else could make it there (&amp; I am the fucking guy from the South!)


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2015)

Shoveling snow sounds hard...


----------



## P-E (Feb 3, 2015)

We got 48" within 10 days. Now have ice dams at the rental property. Got to go back there tonight. My spirit is nearly broken. Where did I put that camp fuel?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 3, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> We got 48" within 10 days. Now have ice dams at the rental property. Got to go back there tonight. My spirit is nearly broken. Where did I put that camp fuel?




http://www.homedepot.com/p/Roofmelt-Ice-Melt-RM-65/202536089


----------



## P-E (Feb 3, 2015)

Free roof melt


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 4, 2015)

^ figures Mike would like that.


----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ^ figures Mike would like that.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 4, 2015)

55+ degrees right now, up to an inch of snow forecast overnight. Things must be gonna change a lot in the next 5 or so hours.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 5, 2015)

Hell, I'll be complaining about the heat when I get to Florida later this month.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 5, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Hell, I'll be complaining about the heat when I get to Florida later this month.


Prepare to be thunder punched. Lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Minus 8 deg this morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

12 degrees this AM, had the sunroof open at lunch!


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2015)

Yesterday was a feels like of 9 and snow. Today it's 55 mfing degrees F out there.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

Im thinking about grilling out tonight if you want to come over...


----------



## Krakosky (Feb 6, 2015)

Party at RG's!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2015)

The pork chops have already been eaten


----------



## P-E (Feb 9, 2015)

60" of snow within two weeks. More today and thrs


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 9, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> 60" of snow within two weeks. More today and thrs


Glad to have moved out of Massachusetts.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2015)

youse guy are getting hammered!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 9, 2015)

f'n snow. too much of it. it's not the snow storms it's where to pout the crap and it'll be a slow melt which will just cause problems everywhere.


----------



## P-E (Feb 10, 2015)

Neighborhood guys got together last night. Loaded up an suv with beer and made s fire in the driveway. Fu snow!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2015)

Are youseguys having to clear your Roofs?


----------



## The Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> f'n snow. too much of it. it's not the snow storms it's where to pout the crap and it'll be a slow melt which will just cause problems everywhere.


ship it to CA. We have a water shortage going on here...

Here in CA it's T-shirt and shorts weather during the day, jeans and maybe a light flannel at night.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 11, 2015)

No, icicles are NOT decorations.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2015)

No scale factor but this one goes from roof to the deck....




(this I a while back)


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 11, 2015)

I snapped one off that went from gutter to ground yesterday. I'm amazed that my gutter haven't pulled off of the fascia yet


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 11, 2015)

I just bought a roof rake to remove the source of water. I've never had issue with ice dams before. But the icicles keep growing this year.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 11, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I snapped one off that went from gutter to ground yesterday. I'm amazed that my gutter haven't pulled off of the fascia yet


hopefully it won't.


----------



## P-E (Feb 11, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Are youseguys having to clear your Roofs?


Yup. Raking and shoveling the roof and chipping away at the ice dams.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2015)

48 and sunny today. I might have to take the bike out for a spin at lunch. Riding on the trainer in the office gets old quickly.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm with The Wizard, send us your snow! While it's snowmageddon over on the east coast, the west coast is having unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## P-E (Feb 12, 2015)

Another foot of snow this weekend. Getting close to the point where I'll need to shovel the snow banks into the yard so that the snow blower can reach over them.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2015)

The below zero temps are killing me. I'm gonna start bringing my car batteries inside so I know they will start


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 12, 2015)

My snow blower arrives tomorrow. I guess I get to use it right away.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 12, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Another foot of snow this weekend. Getting close to the point where I'll need to shovel the snow banks into the yard so that the snow blower can reach over them.




This is what it was like here last year. It was great, reminded me of when I was in college in da U.P.


----------



## csb (Feb 12, 2015)

Yah, sure, you betcha.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 12, 2015)

70 degrees on Monday. 2" of snow Tuesday night, expected to hit 60 today.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2015)

supposed to be 1 degree next Tuesday though...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2015)

Wind chill of - 20 tomorrow morning and again Monday morning. We're the F is spring...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2015)

Taking a vacation on the west coast and in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

Normally I love cold weather but it's freaking -14°F this morning. Next week can't come fast enough (Florida vacation).


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2015)

I ran my car every couple of hours overnight, just to make sure it would start this morning. I need to stop this $h!t and just buy a new battery


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

gonna be very cold this weekend (like -5 cold Sunday morning) with more snow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2015)

i know. This better be the friggin end of it otherwise I may look like this soon:


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

When does global warming start up again?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2015)

^ ask some of the westerners.....lol


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2015)

matt267 said:


> When does global warming start up again?




it doesn't because it doesn't exist


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ ask some of the westerners.....lol


This is true.



engineergurl said:


> it doesn't because it doesn't exist


This may or may not be true. I don't know.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > When does global warming start up again?
> ...


Lies!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

well, there's your proof.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2015)

actually there are far more pirates in this world than 17, so your misinformed.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> actually there are far more pirates in this world than 17, so your misinformed.


state your sources please.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2015)

http://www.tylervigen.com/


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

^ Can we have Ram check this link for us?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2015)

I posted it from work if that's of any value.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2015)

^nope, no value


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ^ Can we have Ram check this link for us?




I'm not the fastest learner but I'll have to pass on this marvelous opportunity.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2015)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > actually there are far more pirates in this world than 17, so your misinformed.
> ...


+1 And Johnny Depp doesn't count.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 15, 2015)

8 degrees, real feel of -3...FTS


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2015)

Cold as balls.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm just glad my car started this morning. I may not be as lucky tomorrow morning with wind chill temps to reach 20-30 below overnight.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 15, 2015)

8 sounds balmy, it was -10 here this morning.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 15, 2015)

I think we're all the way up to +6 here this morning. It was -3 when I woke up this morning.


----------



## The Wizard (Feb 15, 2015)

Got home from running errands and the house was cold

because the air conditioning was previously left set at 74...






80+ degrees here today.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 15, 2015)

+12" of snow today. Gonna be below 0 tonight.

Also got to shovel my parent's roof today. That was fun.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 15, 2015)

matt267 said:


> +12" of snow today. Gonna be below 0 tonight.
> 
> Also got to shovel my parent's roof today. That was fun.


Gonna reach 25 below here with the winds over night. Another night of me getting up a few times and starting my car


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 15, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> Got home from running errands and the house was cold
> 
> because the air conditioning was previously left set at 74...
> 
> ...


Die


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 15, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > +12" of snow today. Gonna be below 0 tonight.
> ...


That sucks!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 15, 2015)

Supposed to get our first substantial snow of the year tonight. Calling for 6 to 10 inches by about 10 am tomorrow. T-minus 5 days until I leave for Florida.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 15, 2015)

6 to 10? That's nothing. 

FL sounds nice though.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 15, 2015)

Three hour ride home from the mountains today

Hard to tell from the photo but all those other vehicles trying to climb that hill or spinning in going nowhere


----------



## P-E (Feb 15, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Yar, I'm freezing me balls off


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 15, 2015)

It's already 3 deg. It's going to be a cold one tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 15, 2015)

As I head off to bed, until midnight, it is currently -3 with a wind chill of -20. This blows


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 15, 2015)

Down to 1


----------



## P-E (Feb 15, 2015)

0.0


----------



## envirotex (Feb 15, 2015)

The front is finally supposed to hit us tomorrow...we'll be down to 54 for a high temp, 34 for the low. Might even have a few flurries tomorrow night. Schools will be closed Tuesday; I'm sure. [emoji301]️


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2015)

envirotex said:


> The front is finally supposed to hit us tomorrow...we'll be down to 54 for a high temp, 34 for the low. Might even have a few flurries tomorrow night. Schools will be closed Tuesday; I'm sure. [emoji301]️


:redface:


----------



## P-E (Feb 16, 2015)

-3 and more snow tomorrow 100" in 3 weeks


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2015)

Just saw that NJ and much of the northeast is 30-35 degrees colder than Alaska. WTF


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2015)

Suspect I will be headed home by 3:30 or so today to avoid the shitstorm that is I-485 southbound in any kind of inclement weather.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 16, 2015)

People are absolutely losing their fucking minds down here over 5 to 9 inches of snow. It's the first significant winter storm of the year, and you'd think the apocalypse is upon us. There are 4 people in the office today (out of 19), and everybody is treating it like its expected for work to completely stop when its snowing outside. I read a Facebook post last night where grocery stores were completely out of milk, including all fat contents. I feel like Walter Sobchak..."Has the whole world gone crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules?"


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2015)

I leave early to beat all the assholes on the road, but thanks to the wonders of cell phone communication and VPN, I'm far from "done with work for the day."


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 16, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




I am so totally using Wikipedia because I'm busy at work today.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piracy_in_Somalia 



> According to another source, there were 151 attacks on ships in 2011, compared with 127 in 2010 – but only 25 successful hijacks compared to 47 in 2010. Pirates had held 10 vessels and 159 hostages in February 2012. In 2011, pirates earned $146m, an average of $4.87 million per ship. An estimated 3,000 to 5,000 pirates operated; by February 2012 1,000 had been captured and were going through legal processes in 21 countries


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 16, 2015)

They totally just said on the news that the gov is declaring a state of emergency at 3 pm because of the impending storm. It just started flurrying.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 16, 2015)

schools closed for tomorrow, WOOT no work for me for 14 days once I get out of here, which will probably be soon... cause you know, you shouldn't be driving during a state of emergency, right?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't get me wrong...there is a lot of snow out there. It is dangerous to drive, and schools and some businesses should be closed to prevent people from being on the road. BUT, I still don't understand the hoarding of groceries. At most, it will take 2 days to clear the snow of the major roads, and by Thursday, driving should be back to normal. Why do people feel the need to make a mad dash for bread and milk when it snows? Do these people typically grocery shop every day such that it would seriously cramp their style to not be able to buy food for 2 days?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 16, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Don't get me wrong...there is a lot of snow out there. It is dangerous to drive, and schools and some businesses should be closed to prevent people from being on the road. BUT, I still don't understand the hoarding of groceries. At most, it will take 2 days to clear the snow of the major roads, and by Thursday, driving should be back to normal. Why do people feel the need to make a mad dash for bread and milk when it snows? Do these people typically grocery shop every day such that it would seriously cramp their style to not be able to buy food for 2 days?




No clue, we shop weekly or bi-weekly, so I never feel the need to buy milk, but I remember growing up Dad would, but we drank a lot of milk as kids.


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Don't get me wrong...there is a lot of snow out there. It is dangerous to drive, and schools and some businesses should be closed to prevent people from being on the road. BUT, I still don't understand the hoarding of groceries. At most, it will take 2 days to clear the snow of the major roads, and by Thursday, driving should be back to normal. Why do people feel the need to make a mad dash for bread and milk when it snows? Do these people typically grocery shop every day such that it would seriously cramp their style to not be able to buy food for 2 days?




Maybe the cold causes an increase in people craving french toast?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 16, 2015)

UI usually make sure I hit the beer store (and gas for the snow thrower) if I'm going to be trapped and moving a lot of snow.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2015)

I always thought it was just that people's kids were going to be home and cereal and PB&amp;J sandwiches are easy to fix for kids who should be at school and will be home eating everything they can get there hands on......

Last time I was literally snowed in we didn't need food but we did send a neighbor out for a beer run with his 4WD golf cart


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2015)

I have beer, hard cider, rum, and three bottles of Scotch at the house. I am prepared for the next two days.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2015)

Supe said:


> I have beer, hard cider, rum, and three bottles of Scotch at the house. I am prepared for the next two days.


I need to get snowed in at Supe's house


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2015)

this dude has a screw loose

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/on-air/as-seen-on/Jim-Cantores-Reaction-to-Thundersnow/292018061


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2015)

Good thing I stocked up. If the weather pattern continues, this storm will be known as "Winter Storm Slightly-Damp-Pavement."


----------



## P-E (Feb 16, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> this dude has a screw loose
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/on-air/as-seen-on/Jim-Cantores-Reaction-to-Thundersnow/292018061


----------



## The Wizard (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel bad for you guys....

Well, not really. :joke:

CA weather rules! :beerbang:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> I feel bad for you guys....
> 
> Well, not really. :joke:
> 
> CA weather rules! :beerbang:


:banhim:


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 17, 2015)

I second


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2015)

Thin sheet of ice encapsulating the neighborhood. Working from the couch this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 17, 2015)

Saw on the news this morning that the south is getting iced today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 17, 2015)

Supe said:


> Thin sheet of ice encapsulating the neighborhood. Working from the couch this morning.




Same here except replace couch with card table in bedroom because a 5 and 3 year old don't allow for very much concentration.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't even want to think about how bad the mud in my yard is going to be when all this shit thaws for good.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Supe said:


> I don't even want to think about how bad the mud in my yard is going to be when all this shit thaws for good.


At least they won't complain about the water table for a couple of months.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for you guys....
> ...





matt267 said:


> I second




Let's see, now where did I put that hammer anyway....


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2015)

about 5 inches of snow sunday. nice today, but going to be super cold tomorrow


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 17, 2015)

The low tomorrow is supposed to be 7. I don't live in the south to freeze my balls off! I'm ready for summer.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2015)

But how are you supposed to ski every weekend if it's not cold?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 17, 2015)

Screw skiing. Give me sunshine and warm weather any day.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 17, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> The low tomorrow is supposed to be 7. I don't live in the south to freeze my balls off! I'm ready for summer.


Suck it up buttercup. I think the high is going to be 9 here tomorrow and 2 on Thursday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep, about the same here tomorrow as well. High of 6 tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2015)

I wont tell you what the high is going to be here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2015)

If anyone gets bored you live on the 2nd floor of a building, you could always start jumping into the snow piles. LOL

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31508616



> The snow in Boston is now so deep that the mayor has urged pranksters to stop jumping from windows into snow piles.Mayor Martin Walsh said the stunts, which have been shared on social media sites, could be very dangerous.
> 
> "It's a foolish thing to do and you could kill yourself," Mr Walsh said at news conference this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep it sucks. I have no intention of jumping off buildings. I hope one of the idiots lands on the parking meter and his idiot friend gets it on video. That would be funny. One a side note have any one of you actually heard mayor Walsh speaks? He got such a "Boston accent" it's cartoonish. Makes him sound like a dope and its embarrassing to be from the Boston area and associated with him.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dear Winter,

[email protected]$k you.

Sincerely,

Ken


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 18, 2015)

-8 this morning. It will be something like this tomorrow morning as well.

Why do I live here?????


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 18, 2015)

30 days until spring....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Pitchers and catchers report today!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 18, 2015)

that is a positive

EDIT: but wrong thread for a further discussion on it


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> -8 this morning. It will be something like this tomorrow morning as well.
> 
> Why do I live here?????


for the ice fishing...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm in da U.P. right now where it's -8 with a -31 windchill.


----------



## The Wizard (Feb 18, 2015)

A nice and comfortable 74 degrees today in sunny CA.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2015)

The 200 yd walk from the car to the building is a b!tch in this weather.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd like to say a big screw you to everyone who mocked me when it was -20 here back in October, November, December and say a mighty hi from the land of 45F.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2015)

^Of course you realize that we will still mock you again next year in October, November, and December if we aren't in a similar deep freeze at that time.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah, such is life. We might get snow this weekend, so I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## The Wizard (Feb 19, 2015)

Going to be 80 degrees here tomorrow. Oh yeah...


----------



## envirotex (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah. I'm in SoCal until Friday.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 19, 2015)

-11 right now.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> -11 right now.




The indicator in the car was reading -13 for most of the drive to work. It went up to -11 about a mile from the parking lot. Pretty bad when -11 sparks the thought: "Well, that's an improvement.". It was a long damn walk in to the office today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2015)

-10 over by the big pond. 

I recall working with the field crew over at the Exelon plants and finding out they couldn't even get there because the diesel lines were freezing up. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2015)

Supposed to be 50's and 60's today and tomorrow, then up to a foot of snow over the weekend.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2015)

Supposed to hit record low in NC tonight. Single digits, with previous low being 13°F back in 1890-something.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Supe said:


> Supposed to hit record low in NC tonight. Single digits, with previous low being 13°F back in 1890-something.


You want a cookie for that?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Supposed to hit record low in NC tonight. Single digits, with previous low being 13°F back in 1890-something.
> ...




We don't live in the frigid north for a reason, thank you very much. I'm ready for the summer.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Supposed to hit record low in NC tonight. Single digits, with previous low being 13°F back in 1890-something.
> ...




Nope. I want a space heater and/or a ticket to the Bahamas.

And don't forget, I spent most of my life living in New England or the midwest...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2015)

super cold negatives here too...no school either


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2015)

They did have a two hour delay this morning, which I thought was total BS. There wasn't so much as a spec of ice left on the roads. They cancelled yesterday, and even that was asinine.

I will say that Junior was all excited to have the days off, until I told her, "you know, that just means you get fewer days off for your spring vacation," at which point she was royally pissed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2015)

Dead middle of the night, it's -3 with wc of -18. And that false alarm fire call felt every bit of that temp


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 20, 2015)

99.99% of the calls are always false alarms. You might get called to a broken sprinkler system pipe though. They make messes in banks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, majority of the calls have been smells and bells calls. I was more acknowledging the God awful temperature at the time of the call.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2015)

Just how cold is it in North Carolina? Why, it's GHOST JEEP COLD!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

Supe said:


> Just how cold is it in North Carolina? Why, it's GHOST JEEP COLD!




this looks like my beard after being outside these past couple of days!!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2015)

Some of the ski resorts are expected to get up to 2 feet of snow over the weekend.

I'm going to see how the road report looks tonight but my older son and I are giving strong consideration to throwing our -20° sleeping bags in the car driving up tonight and spending the night in the car so we can get in on some of that powder action


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2015)

Ummmm, why?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2015)

Sap said:


> Ummmm, why?


For this






Roads will probably be hell in the morning but leaving at lunch to come home they would be plowed/ reverse traffic


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2015)

I always did the opposite. Head up there about noon, stay until they kicked us off the hill then grabbed dinner in town before heading back.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2015)

That's our normal mode of operations I just figured the interstate will be hell in the morning tomorrow even up until lunch westbound


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2015)

But, you said -20 degrees... does... not... compute....

Did you see the thing about the dude's face, and it hurting... that's all I can think of


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't think it'll be that cold but just that we would take the -20° sleeping bag and crash in the car so we would be warm..

We have seen a lot of people that go up at two in the morning and crash in their car until the lifts open


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2015)

I used to leave here at 4AM and get to Mary Jane around 6. I'd settle in for a nap until the lifts opened.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 20, 2015)

I think the worst of winter is over. It was -18 this morning. It can only get better from here. Right???


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> I think the worst of winter is over. It was -18 this morning. It can only get better from here. Right???


I'm of the same opinion, except that technically there is still a week of February left. Winter usually eases up here after Feb.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2015)

This has been the most miserable winter of my life. Ridiculously cold and expensive as hell to heat my home. Holy shit, how do people do it every year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Some of the ski resorts are expected to get up to 2 feet of snow over the weekend.
> 
> I'm going to see how the road report looks tonight but my older son and I are giving strong consideration to throwing our -20° sleeping bags in the car driving up tonight and spending the night in the car so we can get in on some of that powder action


Good luck. The freeway is already closed...

http://www.9news.com/story/news/local/2015/02/20/multiple-crashes-heavy-snow-closes-i-70/23760629/



> Multiple crashes and heavy snow has closed westbound Interstate 70 from Georgetown to Silverthorne.The Colorado Department of Transportation closed the interstate at 2 p.m. There is no estimated time for reopening.
> 
> Wesbound traffic is backed for several miles in the area. CDOT says road conditions are icy with poor visibility.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2015)

That sucks, I'm going to be stuck at work for at least another hour so it probably would not have happened anyway :-(


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2015)

http://youtu.be/qJUFTm6cJXM

If we had some global warming..... Lol...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment 7176


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2015)

Mid 40's this morning feels like a heat wave.


----------



## csb (Feb 23, 2015)

Wait, wait, wait...you guys only have winter until the end of February?!

We're hitting our worst time of year for snow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 23, 2015)

csb said:


> Wait, wait, wait...you guys only have winter until the end of February?!
> 
> We're hitting our worst time of year for snow.


not necessarily. That's just when things begin to ease up, we have still had shit hit the fan in March


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 23, 2015)

It's 8° and I'm venturing out to a work meeting that 70 miles away, I guess you could say treated roads, already passed at least 10 flipped over or wrecked vehicles on the side of the road this should be a high pucker factor trip... Posting from the gas station not driving.....


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 23, 2015)

it must be a life-or-death engineering meeting. Good luck RG.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 23, 2015)

I think I will sit by the pool today, maybe head to the beach


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 23, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> I think I will sit by the pool today, maybe head to the beach


I hope you get a crotch full of sand! J/k


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 23, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will sit by the pool today, maybe head to the beach
> ...


Well that isn't very nice lol...


----------



## envirotex (Feb 23, 2015)

2-hour delay! Whoop!


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2015)

Snow made for a shitty commute. Not because it was difficult to drive in, but because everyone else was doing 35 MPH and randomly stabbing their brakes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2015)

-7 on my commute in this morning. It got as low as -15 overnight.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 24, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> -7 on my commute in this morning. It got as low as -15 overnight.


Glad your car started for you!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 24, 2015)

Slated to be over 80 today. I'm sweating my balls off playing golf in this weather.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2015)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > -7 on my commute in this morning. It got as low as -15 overnight.
> ...


I forgot to set my alarms overnight. It almost didn't start



wilheldp_PE said:


> Slated to be over 80 today. I'm sweating my balls off playing golf in this weather.


:redface:


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2015)

It was so cold the other morning, that the LCD display on my Sirius radio was retaining ghost images of the previous station for several seconds after switching.


----------



## The Wizard (Feb 24, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> -7 on my commute in this morning. It got as low as -15 overnight.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 24, 2015)

We're going to have a heat wave tomorrow in southern new england. It's going to be 31 degs. But with a 5" dusting of snow.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 24, 2015)

Can we put all the stinking Californians on a train back to California from Colorado?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2015)

Well NJ I got sunburnt, you happy?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Well NJ I got sunburnt, you happy?


No. I was only kidding. Feel better.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, wait, wait...you guys only have winter until the end of February?!
> ...




Oh, well March. That's different.

We had a f-ing blizzard on Mother's Day last year.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 25, 2015)

2ft of snow on April fool's day 1997 here in Boston. PITA

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fool's_Day_Blizzard


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 25, 2015)

^ I remember that storm. Awesome two days off from school


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2015)

Can I send my 12 year old to one of y'all in MI,WI,CT, etc to get this love of cold out of his system? We already had to treat his toes for mild frost bight this year....


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 26, 2015)

If he can shovel snow, send him to RI or Boston.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 26, 2015)

LOL, is he like the guy I saw wearing shorts in Houghton last week when it was 0 degrees?


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2015)

I SURVIVED THE GREAT CHARLOTTE BLIZZARD OF 2015.

They called for 6 inches of snow.

Late yesterday, they upgraded to 8 inches of snow.

Know what we had? Maybe 1/2" of patchy snow on the grass, and not a drop on the streets/sidewalks as of 5:15 this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 26, 2015)

Be safe, Supe.

#supestrong


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2015)

#snowedin

#treacherous

#dangerzone


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope you have your bread and milk.


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2015)

#frenchtoastforlife


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 26, 2015)

#milksandwiches


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a relatively small driveway but it sure makes my back hurt watching my kids shovel it off in the morning


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2015)

Supe said:


> I SURVIVED THE GREAT CHARLOTTE BLIZZARD OF 2015.
> 
> They called for 6 inches of snow.
> 
> ...




You had Native American snow?

Go ahead...say it out loud: Patchy Snow


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 3, 2015)

Our forcasted 6"-8" of snow just turned into maybe 3" on the ground now.

With temps in the 40's next week, I am not even going to shovel it.


----------



## Supe (Mar 3, 2015)

Was in the 60's yesterday, but wet and back in the low 40's today.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 3, 2015)

Mid 80s here. Do not hate us please.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2015)

hey look, it's snowing again

:redface:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2015)

Snowing here too. Good news is it's supposed to get back up to the 40's by this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2015)

snow today/tonight. rain and the 40s tomorrow. snow thursday. mid 20s on Friday. 40's through the weekend. It's like a weather roller coaster.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2015)

Just got to get through tomorrow.....


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 4, 2015)

38 deg out this morning? No problem, I'll drive to work without a jacket and I'll run the AC. I was sweating from pushing slush around the driveway.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2015)

matt267 said:


> 38 deg out this morning? No problem, I'll drive to work without a jacket and I'll run the AC. I was sweating from pushing slush around the driveway.


this. I gave up on the slush though. I just decided to wait for whatever rain to happen during the day, and then deal with it afterwards. And if it freezes, oh well.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 4, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > 38 deg out this morning? No problem, I'll drive to work without a jacket and I'll run the AC. I was sweating from pushing slush around the driveway.
> ...


I'm with you on the slush. We're on the downside now and (God I hope I'm right) this arctic air BS is done for this season.

There was a house roof collapse in Holbrook, MA this morning. Small ranch style house. There must have been some underlying factors as I wouldn't have expected a small structure like this to give way. I wonder if drifts in the valleys of the gable over the bow window were the driving factor.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/clip/11197062/house-collapse-concerns-in-holbrook


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2015)

wow! I agree, that is a little shocking. It doesn't look like a very large roof area


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 4, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


termites and/or years of water leaks and rotted wood could make this possible.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2015)

I think the best $20 bucks I spent this winter was for a "squeegee" to get all the snow grime and water that falls off the car out of the garage ....


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2015)

roof started leaking again. need some 50-60 temps to just melt the shit out of this stuff


----------



## envirotex (Mar 5, 2015)

Thunder Sleet!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2015)

I just wish it would make up it's mind on what it's going to do... rain, freezing rain, snow and sleet for today and I've already seen all three and back to rain before 9 am.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2015)

oh and they should let us dress casually for days like this, the wind nearly blew my skirt up over my head in the parking lot this morning.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2015)

Got pics?

Warm but rainy today. Temp supposed to continue to drop.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 5, 2015)

Warm and toasty in the 80s.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 5, 2015)

Cold and snowy in the 30s. :redface:


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2015)

30s would be great. It was 4 here this morning. But by next week it's supposed to be nearly 50!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2015)

Woke up to 7° it's almost 20 now supposed to be 40 in a couple of hours lots of sunshine for the weekend


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 5, 2015)

Our weather decided what it was going to do last night at about 6 pm. It chose snow, and kept with it until about 9 am. We have north of 7" on the ground, and the plows didn't even try to keep up. I brought my computer home last night and I'm not even attempting to go in today.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2015)

we stay in the 20's through Sunday but hopefully the warm up will begin next week. Current forecasts say pushing 50 next week. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> oh and they should let us dress casually for days like this,


Would anyone really call you out on dressing casually at that place?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Cold and snowy in the 30s 20s. :redface:


Yes, it's now in the 20s and dropping.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > oh and they should let us dress casually for days like this,
> ...




surprisingly yes, I have been called out for that EXACT reason before, which is why I refuse to wear business suits and aim for my most casual dressy outfits (today I have a cotton knee length skirt with knee high boots on, a long sleeved "almost t-shirt" and a sweater on) I don't think I look any odder than the ladies walking around in their pin strip pencil skirts and bedroom slippers.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2015)

Raining... hard.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2015)

School is closing at 4... the grumbles around here are amazing. I intend on leaving before them because my attitude is I'm salary and if I've made an appearance and put in the majority of the day then they can't dock me for any time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 5, 2015)

They still haven't plowed my street. I may not go to work tomorrow either.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 5, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> They still haven't plowed my street. I may not go to work tomorrow either.


Looks like you are better off staying home: https://news.yahoo.com/colossal-snowstorm-strands-motorists-on-kentucky-highways-171616570.html



> Vehicles could be seen parked on a stretch of Interstate 65 for 10 miles north and south of Elizabethtown in the northern part of the state — some say for more than 12 hours.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > They still haven't plowed my street. I may not go to work tomorrow either.
> ...


on the interstate for more than 12 hours. that's what caused the weeklong shut down here in Boston for the blizzard of 1978. they couldn't plow the major roads with all the vehicles on them. It's a slow process to tow all the cars to allow the cleanup to begin. During the most recent similar storms the governor implemented a driving ban to preclude just that type of situation. It worked.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 5, 2015)

^ same thing here. But 1978 was before my time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## The Wizard (Mar 6, 2015)

Another beautiful 75 degree day with clear skies and plenty of sun in southern CA.


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2015)

28 degrees on the drive to work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2015)

Supe said:


> 28 degrees on the drive to work.


subtract 20 degrees, that was my commute in.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2015)

Heat wave is starting for us in the tundra! Mid 30's this weekend with 40's on the way!!!!


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > 28 degrees on the drive to work.
> ...




Given that you live in an armpit, I will assume those numbers are false, and that it was a balmy 98.6 degrees during your commute.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 6, 2015)

Mid-40's and sunny. It actually feels pretty nice outside.


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Mid-40's and sunny. It actually feels pretty nice outside.




Damn skippy.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2015)

Heading out for a run... In shorts!


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2015)

70's yesterday. Of course, instead of working on the car as planned, I was finishing building a TV shelf and redoing our living room.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2015)

But the picture on fb land looks great. The rug really tied the room together too.


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2015)

It should, for what the stupid thing cost. Not to mention the rest of the furniture. And the aggravation of building that f*cking TV stand. Room feels a lot bigger now, though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 9, 2015)

40's and almost 50's this week!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 9, 2015)

50's &amp; 60's this week for us!!


----------



## NakedOrangie (Mar 12, 2015)

You guys thawed out yet? opcorn:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Starting to over here. Been in the mid 40's all week. It's great!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

it's going to be 18 tonight. Not too bad.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2015)

I can actually see my roof again. My dead grass, not so much.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

It's raining.. First time in at least 6 months.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2015)

It was 84 today.. Fuck I think I'll take the 50's....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

It was 80 in Clemson, SC Sunday when I left and got back to mid 30s in NYC. 30s felt fantastic after sweating my ass off at the airport in SC.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2015)

We had near 70 yesterday and today high of 40. LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds like a good numbers for a thermal expansion calculation...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2015)

I went for a bike ride after work yesterday and I'm probably going to golf today.

I got so dehydrated during my bike ride that I had a leg cramp so bad I almost puked last night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2015)

mid 70s yesterday, mid 40s today


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2015)

High of 84 today.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

Was 55 earlier today...now it's 22 with snow forecasted on Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 17, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Was 55 earlier today...now it's 22 with snow forecasted on Friday.


That's why we call it "climate change."


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for that clarification Matt. Guess the winter coat stays out...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, but, take out the sandals too.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2015)

8" of snow predicted later today

Up in the mountains


----------



## envirotex (Mar 18, 2015)

Fresh powder. Sigh.

80 and sunny.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Mar 19, 2015)

Currently 57 with a high of 71 for today.  Nice weather to sit out and have a drink after work... oh wait, I have to study for the PE still :bawling:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2015)

Cold and rainy. Started snowing at my house this morning too.


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2015)

Cool/drizzle.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 19, 2015)

sunny, cold. spring starts tomorrow...they're calling for snow sat/sun.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 20, 2015)

Less than 12 hours before spring arrives!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2015)

Less than 6 hours before snow arrives!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Less than 6 hours before snow arrives!!!


Must be the first day of spring.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Less than 6 hours before snow arrives!!!
> ...


gonna start snowing within the next 2 hours. This sucks!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Just saw on the weather channel that this was the warmest winter on record. Does that make you feel better? [emoji301]


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2015)

NO! That's bullshit. How is that even close to true? What do they base this on?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I like to call it humanized fiction.

It's the story of how humans have decided the the planet operates on man's timeline, not millions of years. But hey, if it is cold today, it must always be cold


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

Most of February was really nice here in Colorado I even had several days I was in shorts and flip-flops

Of course over 1 billion years ago Colorado used to be an ocean so you have to take that into account


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...




keep me updated, I'm trying to decide if I should head up that way this weekend or stay home.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> keep me updated, I'm trying to decide if I should head up that way this weekend or stay home.




I'm sure it's not going to be all that bad. The heaviest accumulations are 4-6 inches through northwestern NJ. As for Update NY, I have no clue


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2015)

50's in southeast WI and snowing NJ = LOL


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 20, 2015)

60 and sunny here in the Rocky Mountains. I just got back from a bike ride.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

Currently looking at 6 feet of snow but it's nice and 65° here


----------



## csb (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm wearing shorts.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm wearing shorts too...but it's 30 degrees.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2015)

It's snowing out!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2015)

Heading out to play the first softball game of the spring season and I'm wearing shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

Here you go ladies....


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2015)

I didn't realize ram was a lady.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Just saw on the weather channel that this was the warmest winter on record. Does that make you feel better?
> 
> [emoji301]




I believe it. It was certainly a hell of a lot warmer than last year. People have very short term memories. I remember last year being absolutely frigid for long stretches of time. I think we probably had more snow this year, but it was in a few short but very strong storms. Last year, we got a few inches at a time but it never melted because it was too effin' cold.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 20, 2015)

Well it's still freakin cold here on the east coast. Snowing now but we won't get much. I understand we won't see 50 for another week or so. This winter sucked.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2015)

It was colder than last year here. This February was the coldest one on record.


----------



## P-E (Mar 21, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Well it's still freakin cold here on the east coast. Snowing now but we won't get much. I understand we won't see 50 for another week or so. This winter sucked.


It really did. Not going outside. Movies, beer and basketball all day.


----------



## csb (Mar 25, 2015)

It's snowing today, but my kid still wore shorts. It's a warm snow.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2015)

55 hear today and overcast. Doesn't feel that cool, though.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Mar 26, 2015)

High of 76 tomorrow and there is now a fee set in place for any restaurant that provides water without the customer asking for it first. Damn you, drought!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 29, 2015)

Weird weather in the tropical Pacific. There is a major typhoon (aka hurricane) passing south of Guam today, and it's the third in a month, with another one forming up. In case you don't know (or care), typhoon season in the north Pacific is the same as it is in the eastern US - August through November. Yet, we are having a March typhoon season this year.

Very strange.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Dleg (Mar 31, 2015)

Super typhoon Maysak is now a full category 5, forecast to peak with maximum sustained winds of 180 mph tonight, and gusts to considerably higher. The Washington post has a good article highlighting how unusual this early typhoon season is:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/03/31/pacific-super-typhoon-maysak-among-strongest-on-record-so-early-in-the-season/



> By becoming so strong so early in the typhoon season, Maysak has set several historical milestones. In records dating back to 1945 (via Jeff Masters at Wunderground, and Weather.com):
> 
> 
> It is only the third known super typhoon with winds this strong prior to April 1
> ...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

^ is this something that will directly impact you? (not exactly sure where you are located...) If does, I wish you the best of luck and stay safe!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 1, 2015)

70's all weekend through today. 3-5" of snow expected over the next two days. 70's by Monday.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

^ spring's great isn't it? If you're bored with the weather, wait a couple of days...


----------



## Dleg (Apr 1, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> ^ is this something that will directly impact you? (not exactly sure where you are located...) If does, I wish you the best of luck and stay safe!!!


No. Fortunately, this storm passed about 350 miles south of us or so.

This time.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

good to hear! 

Kinda like spinning the cylinder on the revolver... How many shells do you think Mother Nature has given you?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm hoping the mountains get at least a footthis week

Sunday will probably be our last ski day of the season. That will make 21 days this season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2015)

Holy monsoon style thunderstorms this morning. Was coming down so hard that I could barely go above 40mph on the freeway. I could see some of the sewer drains also not being able to keep up with the run-off. Where's a storm water engineer when you need one?! :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Holy monsoon style thunderstorms this morning. Was coming down so hard that I could barely go above 40mph on the freeway. I could see some of the sewer drains also not being able to keep up with the run-off. Where's* the* a storm water engineer when you need *him* one?! :dunno:


Fixed. There is only one, and he is in Florida.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2015)

gutter spread is life!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 10, 2015)

Went to the Yankees/Jays game yesterday with my wife. Great seats - crappy weather. Ended up shelling out for a blanket because my wife was cold. All in all, not one of the better first games of the season (for me) that I've been to.

Then again the A-Rod booing by Yankee fans warmed my heart.


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Went to the Yankees/Jays game yesterday with my wife. Great seats - crappy weather. Ended up shelling out for a blanket because my wife was cold. All in all, not one of the better first games of the season (for me) that I've been to.
> 
> Then again the A-Rod booing by Yankee fans warmed my heart.


Any Yankees being booed warms my heart.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 12, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the Yankees/Jays game yesterday with my wife. Great seats - crappy weather. Ended up shelling out for a blanket because my wife was cold. All in all, not one of the better first games of the season (for me) that I've been to.
> ...


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Ramnares P.E. said:
> ...


Getting my broom ready for tonight's game. Go Sox.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 12, 2015)

Better put it away. Butholz is getting lit up


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2015)

Ouch, Okay back to the weather. I put my screens in today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 12, 2015)

Hit was nice here in the armpit today. I had the windows open and I couldn't really pick up the smell of $h!t


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll be there Tuesday. Hopefully the sh*t smell isn't too bad.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 12, 2015)

Usually is


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2015)

The forecast for today is trace to 50". Springtime in Colorado. I should have brought the work laptop home


----------



## csb (Apr 16, 2015)

50 miles to the west of us is supposed to get 6 to 8 inches. We got a dusting.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm totally taking the day off tomorrow and going to let my youngest skip school for probably a last powder day....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I'm totally taking the day off tomorrow and going to let my youngest skip school for probably a last powder day....


Taking the test day off to go skiing? Your cruel!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2015)

It's not powder. It's slush.


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 16, 2015)

I am in Littleton, C...The snow is coming down heavy; has been since 7am. Does not look like it will let up any time soon.

Maybe we will have a 'Snow Day' tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

if they get more than 4" today I will be out of the office tomorrow


----------



## Supe (Apr 16, 2015)

Shitty and miserable out today. Really brings out the finest in North Carolinian driving abilities.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't think the heavy stuff is going to come down for a while..


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 16, 2015)

Agree !!


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 16, 2015)

Darn, no 'Snow Day' ruining THIS exam~~ :reading:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 16, 2015)

Spring has arrived at last here in Boston. Sunny. ~65. Even the biggest snow piles are almost gone.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

I think the thin air makes mother nature confused here


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 16, 2015)

Overcast and in the 40s on this side of the Divide (in Glenwood). I went for a bike ride.


----------



## cement (Apr 17, 2015)

There's at least 18" of heavy slush here in the foothills West of Denver. Once I clear the driveway I'll have to wait for the County... Keep you tips up RG!


----------



## csb (Apr 17, 2015)

My pants are soaked from the walk to work. I chastised myself on the way in, because I should know better than to think snow in April is just snow. It's super-saturated water snow balloons.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 17, 2015)

sounds like quite an exciting walk to work!



csb said:


> My pants are soaked from the walk to work.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2015)

It was a bear getting up here but these are my kind of crowds....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2015)

^ Awesome!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 17, 2015)

Where is that? Winter park?

Love the weather forecast screen - classic Colorado. Everything except a sandstorm.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 18, 2015)

Right now I don't care if I never see snow again.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Apr 23, 2015)

In other news, how windy is your area? Apparently not so windy in CA...

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 25, 2015)

100% chance of rain, it's pouring outside, and coach is saying game is still on for DD. WTF


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2015)

Stopped raining, but still too wet to do anything outside. My grass will be waist high by the time next weekend rolls around.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2015)

wtf mother nature. I need a monday or friday without rain.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 15, 2015)

Friggin people...who never lived along the gulf coast and are freaking out over, let's call it, unorganized tropical weather.


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm doing my bit to break the drought in Colorado.

0% chance of rain this morning, printed my tickets for film on the rocks and ... it's raining!


----------



## envirotex (Jun 15, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Friggin people...who never lived along the gulf coast and are freaking out over, let's call it, unorganized tropical weather.


Right? Sheesh.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 15, 2015)

3+ hours without power in 95+ weather and I am starting to get more than a little cranky.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2015)

Its a glorious 60 degrees here in Montana.......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> 3+ hours without power in 95+ weather and I am starting to get more than a little cranky.


Weren't you cold a couple hours ago? :huh:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 15, 2015)

We're stuck in the 50s for a couple of days. We had a beautiful weekend then rain and cold today


----------



## envirotex (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2015)

Stay safe, ET. My friends in Houston were posting pictures of the barren store shelves on Facebook late last night.

Was already hot/muggy on the way in this morning at 5:45, going to really suck walking to lunch later.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 16, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Its a glorious 60 degrees here in Montana.......




Get off your damn phone and enjoy it!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Stay inside and have a drink ET.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

High of 95 today. 

Arrived home yesterday to find the AC had gone kaput. :wacko:

HVAC guy can't come out until tomorrow (another night without AC). hmy:

I'm heading to Tampa tomorrow afternoon meaning my wife will have to handle the HVAC repair. :hung-037:


----------



## envirotex (Jun 16, 2015)

^^^Sorry, RW. That sucks. At my house, that usually means the repairs will cost twice as much because Mr. Tex actually knows the costs of all of the parts, and the service companies can't apply their usual 1000% markup...

In other news, I find this concept very interesting..."brown ocean". (And I know that some might take this in a less than scientific direction.)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/06/15/abundant-soil-moisture-could-trigger-brown-ocean-effect-strengthen-storm-as-it/


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2015)

RW: I can relate. Everything all has to happen at the same time. I hope the AC isn't something huge.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Tropical storm, tropical storm, go away....and don't come back, ever.

Too many people freaking out over nothing.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 16, 2015)

^ I hope that tropical storm isn't as bad as the news reports are making it seem. Stay safe!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 16, 2015)

I think you should all make some tropical drinks to have during the storm.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 16, 2015)

^ That's the plan. Gumbo and Hurricanes.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn, over in the Beaumont area here, people are business as usual. I wish everyone would have just stayed home so I could have caught up with work.

Now I'm just stressed on top of dealing with crappy weather. Peeps were supposed to stay home!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2015)

Hellaluja, the AC guy had a cancellation and was able to come this evening. The condenser had a bad (flux) capacitor. 15 minutes &amp; $200 later my AC works again


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 17, 2015)

now there's a win RW, hope your luck stays that good.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 17, 2015)

rain rain go away


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> rain rain go away


I agree, tired of this already.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 18, 2015)

it's too damn hot.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

We need rain up here. Red flag warnings high wildfire danger with several severe fires burning. The Kenai Fire is #1 national priority wildfire right now. Many structures lost already. We would gladly take your rain.


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2015)

Stay safe, AK.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

buy stock in marshmallows


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 25, 2015)

rain rain go away...so my sinuses can go back to normal. storm front after storm front for the last month has been completely miserable.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2015)

We had a much needed thunderstorm last night, but it was a day too late. One of the bushes in my backyard turned about 60% brown and dropped its leaves yesterday afternoon after being green the day before. Even my stupid holly trees were a yellowish green instead of the normal dark green. The heat has just been too much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 25, 2015)

we are going to need a good few days a dry before we can even attempt mowing the jungle that is our backyard.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 25, 2015)

We need rain. My whole state is on fire. Hot and low humidity make for severe fire danger. Several fires are so big they are creating their own weather system.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 25, 2015)

Send me your rain snick as we need it desperately! Meanwhile, today is supposed to be another hot day. You have to love the bay area and our variable temperatures - highs of 75-100 within an hour drive.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 20, 2015)

Woke up 0445 and it was 85 degrees out already. May need to take some of this advice:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3Hms3tCZXU


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Woke up 0445 and it was 85 degrees out already. May need to take some of this advice:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3Hms3tCZXU


Don't you start complaining about the heat! After the winter we just had...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 21, 2015)

I actually like the winter though...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2015)

Been hot as hell here during the day but still able to open windows around 7 and kill the AC


----------



## cement (Jul 21, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I like the expression on the face of the security guard: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3167586/One-church-time-Moment-Queen-leaves-strolling-family-stunned-steering-car-grass-avoid-Windsor-Great-Park.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2015)

not that I'm complaining, but WTF is this mid 70s shit with the weather in August!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2015)

Climate Change- been happening for a trillion years or so.....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Climate Change- been happening for a trillion years or so.....


Statements like that will get you in trouble with the enviromental police.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Climate Change- been happening for a trillion years or so.....
> ...




not really... just Al Gore...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2015)

super foggy this morning....like 20 foot visibility max.

mega sinus headache too


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 30, 2015)

Goddam frickin huuricane/tropical storm coming to the armpit this weekend.....

:redface:


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2015)

We 're getting hit with 2-4 in. rain today. Flooding all over the place. PITA.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 30, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Goddam frickin huuricane/tropical storm coming to the armpit this weekend.....
> 
> :redface:


Might clean things up a bit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Goddam frickin huuricane/tropical storm coming to the armpit this weekend.....
> 
> :redface:


Would you rather it be a snow storm?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Goddam frickin huuricane/tropical storm coming to the armpit this weekend.....
> ...


Negative ghostrider, but I also don't want to lose power.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes to the snowstorm


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Goddam frickin huuricane/tropical storm coming to the armpit this weekend.....
> 
> :redface:


It seems they don't know where it will land, they are already setting up the shelters here.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 30, 2015)

If we're see any significant flooding, I'm sure I'll be busy pumping out people's basements.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 30, 2015)

Been without power for two days now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 30, 2015)

I presume you have a generator up in your parts


----------



## akwooly (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes sir.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not liking the projected path Joaquin is taking. Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 1, 2015)

yeah, that may cut into your spamming drinking studying time


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 1, 2015)

you were right the first time.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2015)

there saying that we might get some clouds and rain but I expect Joaquin will be pretty tame by the time it hits NE,.....if it hits at all,

Matt quit whining, it's not like you live in the Carolinas. Get back to spamming drinking studying


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 1, 2015)

But I don't want to stop whining.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2015)

Heard on the radio from a sports caster who is from the east coast that there's a potential for 11 inches of rain? :blink:

We had better start talking to some [email protected] good storm water engineers....


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2015)

tank it up and drive it to cali, i'm sure they could use it


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 1, 2015)

My fiancee is heading to Myrtle Beach this weekend. . .oops.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 4, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> My fiancee is heading to Myrtle Beach this weekend. . .oops.



She was supposed to drive over there from Atlanta today but needless to say, she hasn't made it there yet, as it seems much of SC is under water. I even found traffic cameras in Columbia that show portions of I-20 and I-77 under water. Hopefully Chucktown and Captain Worley are doing all right.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2015)

Even in a light rain Charleston will be under water..hope she gets out of there...

And just like that i think the 90 degree days are gone here...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2015)

The white stuff is back


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2015)

dammit


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice here today. I should probably mow the lawn tonight, at least the front yard, but....


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

so were under some sort of "blizzard warning"  although it looks like most of it will be South and East of Denver Metro area....

Is this basically just some sort of weather channel advertising scheme that's another word for "more than a few inches of snow"? 

I don't have milk or beer, but I do have tequila!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2015)

It just means there's a 50/50 chance of me going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

The wife has to work tomorrow, which means I may opt to work from home tomorrow 

Their hospital has already started the "make sure you get your ass to work on time if you have to work tomorrow"  which they have only done one other time since we lived here, and then the snow didn't really develop as the weather folks hoped......


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2015)

I changed in the oil in the snowblower this weekend and then went out and picked up leaves.  I'm hoping I don't have to use the smowblower for a coulple of months (if at all).


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

we got practically nothing, south of Denver got hammered (so the news says)  kept waking up all night to see 2 FT of snow, now I am disappointed and tired!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

Camera phone doesn't do it justice but heres my scenery for driving around today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 18, 2015)

We got about 6-8 inches and I took the day off.  The freeway was closed just south of my house and the schools were closed.


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

My wife only lets me take the day off when I get 10".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2015)

So you've never taken the day off?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> My wife only lets me take the day off when I get 10".


more importantly, why are you "getting" 10"...


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay I lied.   Only 9".


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 20, 2015)

I think you might have an issue with your units...


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

I feel uncomfortable with other units.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 29, 2015)

let it snow sleet, let it snow sleet, let it snow sleet.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 29, 2015)

Crazy to think this was only an hour from where we are right now:

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/photos-tornadoes-dallas-deaths/54445221


----------



## akwooly (Dec 30, 2015)

+42F in FAI. Love winter chinooks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2015)

7 degrees while I was waiting for the train. I am genuinely tired of the cold.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

It's been a little bit nippley lately


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2015)

^that is has


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2015)

we had our first snow/ice storm of the season yesterday.  ~1 in.+ snow followed by sleet/freezing rain.  It's pretty darn slippery out there.  Suposed to hit 45 on Thursday.  I did not bother trying to remove any from the driveway and sidewalk yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2015)

our neighbors RV is stuck in the mud after they parked it with the front tires in the drainage ditch...they broke a 9000lb tow cable trying to pull it out


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

lol, are they blocking the road?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 30, 2015)

Prior to yesterday, morning temps have been below zero here.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 30, 2015)

akwooly said:


> +42F in FAI. Love winter chinooks.


And according to the newsminus (local paper), this was warmer than Las Vegas!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

Enjoy it while ya can!!!

Experienced -18 last weekend, car didnt much care for it, took a while to even be able to just open my doors...

Wasnt "that terrible" in the daytime but would be tough to deal with that for several weeks/ months...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> lol, are they blocking the road?


nope.  they backed it up to park it right next to the driveway/garage in the grass and they didn't keep going they just stopped with the front tires in the ditch...i don't know if the angle was such that the front was scrapping and they couldn't move it further back or what but they left it instead of trying a different spot.  now it will be there until it dries up or they hired a tow truck i guess, which will suck with the weather getting colder and the road freezing over in the rain.  glad we turn the other way out of the driveway and avoid it...but about 4 neighbors aren't so luck.


----------



## P-E (Jan 15, 2016)

The night was humid


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 18, 2016)

I was not expecting this much snow.


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2016)

Actually broke out the snow blower for the first time.   Downtown didn't get as much.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2016)

By snow blower do you mean your teenagers?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 20, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> Actually broke out the snow blower for the first time.   Downtown didn't get as much.


me too.  I had taken out of storage and drained all the oil and greased it all up ready to go but no gas or oil as we didn't need it yet.  Fortunately I believed the reports enought to get gas and oil on Sunday in time for Monday.  It was light fluffy stuff so shoveling wouldn't be the end of the world, but it's always better when you can use an internal combustion engine to do the work.



Road Guy said:


> By snow blower do you mean your teenagers?


I wish.  I got *one* season where my kid was home to take care of snow.  That was last year when my college graduated, job-seeking, son was home full time.  Prior to that they were too involved in scholl activities or gone off to college so I ended up doing it myself.  I got a couple of times when they helped out but for the most part it's on my shoulders.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2016)

we got about 3 inches overnight...the roads seems ok, but people are stupid and cars in the ditches caused a lot of traffic slow downs on the commute to work this morning.  Those stupid 3 wired barricades along the highways don't help matters either...cars would have kept going into the ditch instead of being bounced back into lanes of traffic.


----------



## P-E (Jan 20, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> By snow blower do you mean your teenagers?


He's only 6. Got a few more years to wait.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> > On January 18, 2016 at 11:39:34 PM, Road Guy said:
> >
> > By snow blower do you mean your teenagers?
> 
> ...


Bullshit. They sell kids size shovels. I bought one for my 7 y/o last year.


----------



## P-E (Jan 20, 2016)

Good thinking.    "Here you go mini P-E.  If you need anything, Daddy will be inside having a beer.   Don't be too long out there."


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

Make sure you all plan ahead and take work home so you don't lose productivity during the storm


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not allowed to work from home.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll have plenty of work scheduled over the weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I'll have plenty of work scheduled over the weekend.


And I can't think of a better man to get that work complete.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm not allowed to work from home.


Do they think you would sleep on the clock??


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do they think you would sleep on the clock??


Never.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Do they think you would drink sleep on the clock??


Fixt


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

^ yeah, that never happens either.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

So it's gonna snow here on the EC this weekend for the first time this winter. For whatever reason, I never considered this until just now but I have a single person fishing pontoon boat. I wonder how it would fare sledding? Any ideas?







Obviously I would not be using the oars, but the cup holders could come in very handy...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Mike, you better take video and post it. You'll be my hero if you pull it off.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

I do not have a gopro, so I'll have to use my phone to video it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Mean while in NJ:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 21, 2016)

That's Mike after he hears Do you want to build a snowman for the thousandth time ..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Ram, just let it go man. Just let it go.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 21, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I do not have a gopro, so I'll have to use my phone to video it




You should use your drone to film it.  I'll be impressed if you can pull that off--piloting the drone and the sled at the same time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> You should use your drone to film it.  I'll be impressed if you can pull that off--piloting the drone and the sled at the same time.


yeah, as would I. I have a hard enough time piloting the drone alone


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> You should use your drone to film it.  I'll be impressed if you can pull that off--piloting the drone and the sled at the same time.


Sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2016)

Some drones have an "autopilot" feature that basically fixes them to a set point (your phone) and will follow you.  A friend of mine has one that does that and he has video from the drone flying beside him while he drives.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Some drones have an "autopilot" feature that basically fixes them to a set point (your phone) and will follow you.  A friend of mine has one that does that and he has video from the drone flying beside him while he drives.


yes, unfortunately mine does not. That's what I get for $150


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like the worst of the storm is going to miss my little piece of the east coast.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2016)

All this talk of snow makes me want to go to the beach this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> All this talk of snow makes me want to go to the beach this weekend.


:redface:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


>


The guy with the red pants had the right idea. "I'm gonna ride that bitch."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2016)

^^^ Then that bitch rode him...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ Then that bitch rode him...


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> So it's gonna snow here on the EC this weekend for the first time this winter. For whatever reason, I never considered this until just now but I have a single person fishing pontoon boat. I wonder how it would fare sledding? Any ideas?
> 
> Obviously I would not be using the oars, but the cup holders could come in very handy...


Of course it will work.  Just be sure to use that non-nutritive cereal varnish.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Of course it will work.  Just be sure to use that non-nutritive cereal varnish.


thank you Fox. I knew that I could count on you for the proper response.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2016)

But NJ strikes me more like Cousin Eddy than Clark...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2016)

So you're suggesting that whenever the microwave is used that he pi$$es his pants and forgets who he is for half an hour? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2016)

is that because I said that I've been holding out for that management position...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2016)

You said it, not me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2016)

We've got a couple a nice sunny 50° days in our future, probably going to grill out, wash the car, maybe go to the Home Depot, I don't know but it will be a busy day


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.farmwifedrinks.com/crock-pot-rumchata-white-hot-chocolate/

I told Mrs NJ that she needs to make these this weekend


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2016)

^ There's no better way to celebrate being snowed in.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2016)

The fact that things like that exist, coupled with my diet, make me want to go on a murderous rampage.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 22, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> http://www.farmwifedrinks.com/crock-pot-rumchata-white-hot-chocolate/
> 
> I told Mrs NJ that she needs to make these this weekend


This just looks insanely good.  I'll have to stop off and pick up the ingredients.  Damn you Mike!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 22, 2016)

Mrs Dex would kill me if I made that. Way too much "delicious calorie overload goodness" for her diet.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> This just looks insanely good.  I'll have to stop off and pick up the ingredients.  Damn you Mike!


With a new mini-ram arrive in October-ish.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm all set with the one thanks.  Looking up good school zones for a potential move vs private schools.  I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that you're broke either way.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm kind of disappointed that tomorrow's storm is going to mostly miss us.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

I wonder how it will effect the NFC Championship Game, neither the Panties or the Cards are poor weather teams, may give the edge to the Cards.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm kind of disappointed that tomorrow's storm is going to mostly miss us.


after last year, are you kidding me?  that was a PITA.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> after last year, are you kidding me?  that was a PITA.


But I like the snow and my daughter is looking forward to building another snowfort.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2016)

go buy some styrofoam and have at it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

Dont be a pussy!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2016)

yeah.  that looks like a good time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Mrs Dex would kill me if I made that. Way too much "delicious calorie overload goodness" for her diet.


Bah!  Everything in moderation.  Besides, some calories could be made up by switching to turkey bacon for a short time. :thumbs:



Road Guy said:


> I wonder how it will effect the NFC Championship Game, neither the Panties or the Cards are poor weather teams, may give the edge to the Cards.


According to the report, it's supposed to warm up to the 40's over there by game time.  So they're thinking there shouldn't be any issues with the game.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

yeah but that's deathly cold to people in Phoenix and Charlotte!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Agreed.  LOL


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 22, 2016)

Come on now, 40 degrees is deathly cold for Charlotte? I know it's a bit of hyperbole, but that's pretty typical for January weather, so the temps shouldn't be a problem. The field, on the other hand, probably won't be in very good shape. The sod was bad enough in last weeks game, so I'm sure this won't help matters any.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

just checked the Charlotte 9 News, its 27 degrees and the Governor has declared a state of emergency!

During Christmas break it was -14 and we spent the whole day outside 

But having in-lwas in Hickory, NC I do know it gets cold there, Phoenix fans will certainly freeze to death more than likely


----------



## envirotex (Jan 22, 2016)

52 and sunny.  Low of 33. Might have to flip the switch on the fireplace.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

&amp; in 4 months it will 110 in the shade ?


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 22, 2016)

It's 55 and sunny here...but I'd really rather be playing in the snow!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2016)

Blizzard warnings


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 22, 2016)

I like the near constant year-round temps here. I think the temperature change from the highest it was this past summer to the lowest it's been this winter has been around 23-25 degrees.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

But i bet u have a lot if people in wal mart with no shoes or shirts on?

How much does a dozen eggs cost there?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 22, 2016)

Fat ass just declared a state of emergency here


----------



## P-E (Jan 22, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> Fat ass just declared a state of emergency here


You're gonna need lots of beer and ammo before this is over.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Blizzard warnings


Looks this ain't missing you after all. Btw, pontoon sled is ready to go.

:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> > Blizzard warnings
> 
> 
> Looks this ain't missing you after all. Btw, pontoon sled is ready to go. :thumbs:


They keep flip flopping the totals for us.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)

We are somewhere between 18 to 30 inches


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> We are somewhere between 18 to 30 inches


Seriously? It just started snowing here. They're predicting 6 to 10 inches.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)

We have over a foot already.

Oh, and my snowblower broke this morning.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear your wife is sick Mike.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 23, 2016)

Definitely had well over a foot already.  Been out shoveling twice so far and will need to go out again.  On the plus side, mini-Ram loved it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2016)

So what's the report from various areas at the moment?  Getting blasted?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)

Drinking heavily


----------



## P-E (Jan 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> So what's the report from various areas at the moment?  Getting blasted?


Getting plastered.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2016)

Horizontal snow right now.


----------



## P-E (Jan 23, 2016)

Horizontal right now, burp.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2016)

You've got me beat for now


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm at 22 inches now


----------



## P-E (Jan 23, 2016)

Pushing 1-1/2" northwest of the city.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> Pushing 1-1/2" northwest of the city.


That doesn't sound like much at all.  We already have that on the ground here in WI.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2016)

But it's different here.

It's actually not too bad. We'll have close to 10" by morning. I'll get to fire up the snowblower and go sledding with my daughter.

@NJmike PE how did the pontoon sledding go?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)

Didn't get to go sledding today. Tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Post sledding....the answer is most nearly....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2016)

Waiting on the sledding video!

And don't let someone pull you behind an ATV on it, wifey had a guy in hospital that did that and is now gonna spend the rest of his days in a wheel chair...


----------



## P-E (Jan 23, 2016)

Winter camping with mini p-e.   We set up the tent in the playroom.  

Couple inches of snow so far.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 23, 2016)

I golf primarily at a course owned by the Metro Parks Dept.  Since it's technically part of the city parks system, people feel justified in sledding on the course when it snows.  This completely destroys the grass and they leave trash all over the elfin' place.  I went to the course today to play cards with some of my golf buddies, and the parking lot and road leading to the course were absolutely jammed with cars for the sledders.  There were more people there today than there are for a busy golf day in the summer.  

We're sitting there playing cards, and one of the sledders comes in to ask if there are security cameras pointed down the street.  One of the assistant pros tells him that there aren't and asks why.  Apparently somebody had smashed his window out and stole everything in his car.  Serves him right for destroying a golf course for his wintery amusement.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Waiting on the sledding video!And don't let someone pull you behind an ATV on it, wifey had a guy in hospital that did that and is now gonna spend the rest of his days in a wheel chair...


I'm going out on it tomorrow


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 24, 2016)

We got an annoying couple of inches.  I've got to go clean it off now.  Almost not worth firing up the snow blower


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 24, 2016)

Nobody injured in the bly home following the 7.1 shaker this morning. Haven't really checked for damage yet other than lack of water / gas leaks meant we could go back to bed. Will update later today once I've had a chance to check for any other damage.

For those getting hit by snow, i'll gladly take some off your hands.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


> Nobody injured in the bly home following the 7.1 shaker this morning. Haven't really checked for damage yet other than lack of water / gas leaks meant we could go back to bed. Will update later today once I've had a chance to check for any other damage. For those getting hit by snow, i'll gladly take some off your hands.


Good to hear Bly.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 24, 2016)

Glad you're ok Bly.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Glad you're ok Bly.


x2


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks all, was a nice wakeup at 0130 local. Several aftershocks since, largest was a 4.7 at ~0530.

Just finished a walkthrough of the house. More drywall cracks, several opened up more than they were previously. Had one photo fall of the shelf and land on the floor. No other majorly displaced objects.

All in all, extremely minor in nature. Easy repairs.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm finally done shoveling. Even shoveled my flat section of roof. Now it's time to try that boat on the slopes


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2016)

Roll tide


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2016)

Epic fail! Went down the hill one time and a weld broke on the frame. However I did try riding a single pontoon a few times and while that too was a failed attempt, it was fun wiping out trying


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 24, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


> Thanks all, was a nice wakeup at 0130 local. Several aftershocks since, largest was a 4.7 at ~0530.
> 
> Just finished a walkthrough of the house. More drywall cracks, several opened up more than they were previously. Had one photo fall of the shelf and land on the floor. No other majorly displaced objects.
> 
> All in all, extremely minor in nature. Easy repairs.


That's a pretty serious quake.  Glad you guys pulled through unscathed.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 25, 2016)

Glad the damage was minor and all the Bly's are ok.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 25, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Glad the damage was minor and all the Bly's are ok.


Second that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> But i bet u have a lot if people in wal mart with no shoes or shirts on?
> 
> How much does a dozen eggs cost there?


Food prices vary quite a bit here, but right now a pack of 18 eggs at Costco is $2.99. Back in late summer, early fall they were closer to $4.50-5.00. And yea, shirts and shoes are definitely optional around here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd settle for weather where I don't need a jacket anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2016)

@Ramnares P.E. the mayor says stop putting your snow in the street!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2016)

soon cities will pass laws that say the residents are responsible for snow plowing roads adjacent to their properties, just think of the money that would save all these low performing cities...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> soon cities will pass laws that say the residents are responsible for snow plowing roads adjacent to their properties, just think of the money that would save all these low performing cities...


fuck that. let me repeat myself. FUCK THAT!


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 25, 2016)

Can you please send some snow my way? I've lived at the top of steep cul-de-sac two winters now, and I just want to sled down it once before I have to move.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Mr. Mayor.  Where the f**k am I supposed to put the almost 30" of snow on my sidewalk?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Thanks Mr. Mayor.  *Where the f**k am I supposed to put the almost 30" of snow on my sidewalk?*


In front of your neighbors house.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 25, 2016)

If I lived next to Mike I would most certainly do that...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2016)

Mike doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2016)

In Colorado the government owns all "precipitation" that falls on our property, so I always throw the snow in the street since it doesn't belong to me anyways


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2016)

see, stormwater management is difficult


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> see, stormwater management is difficult


I know of a guy who's the best.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2016)

I'll jinx our snow event by saying that were supposed to get 12" to 17" Sunday and Monday... will try and enjoy the 60 degree day today and Saturday!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2016)

One of the local news stations posted an article saying that weather forecasting is hard.

http://www.9news.com/story/weather/2016/01/27/colorado-snow-forecasts/79444406/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 29, 2016)

How difficult can it be when they seem to be wrong more often than not?


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 29, 2016)

The one job where you can completely miss the mark, but still not get fired.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

maybe my jinx worked, its been snowing for 24 hours (lightly) but not sticking to the roads at all... It was odd I woke up preparing to see the worst on the interstates and it was a speed limit drive to work..(maybe everyone else stayed home today)


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2016)

Wicked fog here early this morning.  Couldn't see my car from my front door.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 2, 2016)

6"-8" of the white stuff for us today &amp; tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> 6"-8" of the white stuff for us today &amp; tonight.


So, a regular Tuesday in MN?  lol


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 2, 2016)

Over three feet (!) at the resorts in the last 2.5 days. My wife (a teacher) and mini-Buff1 are hitting the slopes today, on their second snow day in a row, after zero snow days last year.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Wife and I are going to head up tomorrow also, my kids are out of school today but more than likely will have to go tomorrow, they're not real happy that mom and dad are playing hooky without them

We did end up getting about 12 inches at our house, they never plow our subdivision roads but everything outside the subdivision is pretty well plowed already.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> So, a regular Tuesday in MN?  lol


Well, not this year.

I actually saw some grass on the way into work this morning.


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2016)

I didn't wear a jacket this morning, but now it's overcast and the temperature seems to be headed the wrong direction


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> We did end up getting about 12 inches at our house,


Are people losing their shit over that much snow?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

school is closed but for the most part not really, by this time of winter the plow trucks usually have what they are doing down to a science.  We had 12 inches a few months back and the plowing was not very "squared away". I worked from home until 9 and then drove to a field office, the interstates were F'd as usual but the major side roads were all plowed,, I did have to put the jeep in 4WD to get out of the dunkin donuts driveway that hadn't been plowed yet

Hoping the wife doesn't back out of skiing tomorrow! most all the resorts have around 2 FT or more of new snow..


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 2, 2016)

Nothing like skiing on fresh snow...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Nothing like skiing on fresh snow...


QFT! :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

we've gotten spoiled as this past weekend there was only 4 inches of "freshies' all were kind of disappointed..


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2016)

Shoukdnt these people be at work?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 3, 2016)

^^^ You sound like a Republican...


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2016)

Went from nothing to torrential downpour walking back from lunch.  I'm f'ing soaked.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 3, 2016)

This is from the Aspen Times (local paper) yesterday.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2016)

It was cold as fuck today (1deg) but holy fn shit i dont think ill be able to ski on a weekend anymore...


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 4, 2016)

It is 55 degrees this morning.  So much for going snowboarding this year.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 4, 2016)

but it's supposed to drop into the 30's real soon.  go where they make snow.  I'm fine with the 50's+ weather and basically skipping winter all together.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 4, 2016)

Winter storm warning for tomorrow. We might get 1" - 3". I'm going to the store today to buy all the milk, bread, and eggs I can find.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 4, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Winter storm warning for tomorrow. We might get 1" - 3". I'm going to the store today to buy all the whiskey and beer I can find.


fixt


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 4, 2016)

^ that works too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2016)

-7 at the house this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2016)

No school today.


----------



## P-E (Feb 5, 2016)

Same here.  Good snowman snow.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 5, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> It is 55 degrees this morning.  So much for going snowboarding this year.


I stand corrected... 4-8" today.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2016)

Slushy snow.  Good for snowmen, bad for shoveling/clearing out.  The drive into work was pretty easy...no one on the roads.  Given the excitement level of the newscasters and plow guys, you'd think that we'd never seen snow in the Boston area before.


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2016)

40 degrees now, supposed to be a high of 50 today.  Mid 50's this weekend with clear skies.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2016)

We had record setting high temps on Sunday and Monday. Today is a snow day. Damn you global warming.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2016)

Hope you guys are able to get some turns in, I've only skied 10 days so far this season


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2016)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2016)

In Burlington VT.   Predicting 0F by 1:00p and -15F the low.  Ouch.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2016)

Started out -5F this morning.  Hasn't improved much.  But we have the same wind chill warnings.  Guess I picked a good night to take the Mrs. out.  LOL


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2016)

I think the wind chill is supposed to be -30 or something terrible like that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Started out -5F this morning.  Hasn't improved much.  But we have the same wind chill warnings.  Guess I picked a good night to take the Mrs. out.  LOL


looks like i picked the wrong week to quit drinking


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 15, 2016)

Cold?  It's been 50+ for the last several days and expected to continue through this week.  Nope, no global warming here.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 15, 2016)

I guess it's coming this way.  After a couple of days of record cold, they're saying we'll approach 50 tomorrow


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 15, 2016)

I heard the same for this area too by about Friday.  Crazy temp. swing...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

meanwhile, 60 miles west of Denver...(this pic was taken yesterday) yeah that's some fool on a frozen pond..


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 16, 2016)

meanwhile, In MN...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> meanwhile, 60 miles west of Denver...(this pic was taken yesterday) yeah that's some fool on a frozen pond..
> 
> View attachment 7786


They have 4x4 races on that lake every winter.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

and meanwhile in Wisconsin




http://mashable.com/2016/02/07/cars-ice-wisconsin-winterfest/


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

Meanwhile in Hawaii:


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Meanwhile in Hawaii:


Menawhile in NJ






:redface:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2016)

^^^ So just a normal Tuesday in NJ then?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 16, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ So just a normal Tuesday in NJ then?


NJ is never normal


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2016)

"Normal" is relative.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

ive seen into the blue, its not all coconuts and bikinis..


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

^No, it's not, but it's hard to complain about the weather though.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

i watched blue crush the other day and thought of you guys


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

^I've never seen that. Is it on Netflix?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't know I don't have Netflix￼


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

Or any elephant books


----------



## P-E (Feb 16, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ So just a normal Tuesday in NJ then?


Except the billboard would say "stop the killings


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2016)

I swear, my family is adjusting to the weather out here in the tropics too quickly! We'll never be able to move back to the mainland, because they'll freeze no matter where we go. It's been windy here this week with 30+ mph sustained winds and gusts up to 45-50 mph (which makes running a lot harder!). This coupled with temps in the mid-70s evidently makes it "freezing". At least that's what mini-ble1 told me yesterday when I was asking him how school went. He told me that they were all freezing. I, on the other hand, am loving this "winter" weather.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

Ugh this is the weather thread, not the first world problems thread.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2016)

45 degrees already this morning!  Not typical for this time of year in WI.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2016)

suppose to make it to 64 here today almost 70 tomorrow


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

I had the top off the jeep yesterday, I think I'm done with winter for this year


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

There is also supposed to be an outdoor hockey game at Coors Field tomorrow, that should be interesting considering that it's 65°


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> There is also supposed to be an outdoor hockey *water polo *game at Coors Field tomorrow, that should be interesting considering that it's 65°


Fixt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2016)

We hit 73 yesterday and broke the 86-yr record for the city.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 23, 2016)

another winter storm coming through tomorrow although the forecast for us keeps changing.  it has gone from 3-5 inches of snow to just rain and now back to 3-5 inches of snow and rain before/after....really wish they can get it right.  If we are going to get 3-5 inches of snow at the times they are thinking I am not driving to work tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 23, 2016)

If it's the same storm that just came through us we only got about an inch and a half


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2016)

It's kind of weather related, but they are running "The Eddie" today at Waimea Bay on the North Shore. This is a big wave surf competition that is only held when they are going to get consistent 40' waves and the last time it was held was 2009. It's evidently only been held 9 times (including this year) over the past 30 years, so it's a big deal. They've got a live stream online here if anyone's interested. The waves right now are running around 20-25' with a few 40' ones coming through.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2016)

Charlie don't surf


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 26, 2016)

Couple of pics from yesterday. It was evidently the largest waves ever seen at the event, with some estimates saying they topped out over 60'. It was cool to watch on tv.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 26, 2016)

I would have to learn to surf if I lived there, that looks f'n awesome, especially the top photo!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 26, 2016)

^It's on my to-do list, along with mini-ble1. I'm hoping to get started later this spring.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 28, 2016)

This time last year, there was about 4+ feet of accumulated snow in the front yard with snow piles higher than that and the streets were barely passable by two cars. Today? I've got the heat off and windows wide open. I guess my Wachusett's season pass was a waste this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't recall the snow accumulation here, but I know it wasn't this warm.  We had 60+ yesterday and today.  Certainly had that "spring" smell in the air.  I guess I'm not complaining.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2016)

"T-hyme" to go fly my drone


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 28, 2016)

The tulips have sprouted out front of the office last week. We're supposed to hit 70 today.

Nope, no global warming at all...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 28, 2016)

The real question though, is why is the rum always gone?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 29, 2016)

the planet is a billion(s) years old, lets all freak out instead of enjoying what we consider an early spring with our 100 years of data.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Feb 29, 2016)

Supposed to hit 70 here today.  Fingers crossed, because the garage needs cleaning.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 29, 2016)

We're back to normal, winter storm warning for this evening.  3-6" of snow.  What a roller-coaster.  I don't really care one way or another, I'm focused on April 30th.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 29, 2016)

knight1fox said:


> We're back to normal, winter storm warning for this evening.  3-6" of snow.  What a roller-coaster.  I don't really care one way or another, I'm focused on April 30th.


you should continue for your phd


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 29, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> you should continue for your phd


Certainly, so long as you agree to mini-NJM #4.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 29, 2016)

knight1fox said:


> Certainly, so long as you agree to mini-NJM #4.


I'll keep practicing


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 29, 2016)

I know we will have more snow, but this winter was pretty cold early on, I had snow in my backyard from thanksgiving till nearly the end of January,  I am taking the money from my tax returns that I was going to donate to the poor and buy a new mtn bike and I'm ready for the sun and warmth (&amp; dry trails)


----------



## Dleg (Feb 29, 2016)

We had 4 days in a row above 40F in Fairbanks, AK, and today is headed that way.  Lots of melting.  The weather channel and other meteorological sources say this will be the warmest winter since 1977 and the second warmest in 110 years.  This is apparently also the first time in that 110 years that the temps in Fairbanks never dropped below -30F, or  below -50F anywhere in AK.

I feel ripped off.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 29, 2016)

brought some of that tropical weather with you huh...couldn't leave it all behind


----------



## Dleg (Feb 29, 2016)

Seems that way.  Hopefully the typhoons stay in the tropics, though.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 29, 2016)

Must have sent the cold down this way; Amasa, MI hit -40 F on February 14.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2016)

holy F shit...were they right when they said it was going to cool off as the day went on.  It was nice this morning, raining but nice temps...;now they are in feels like teens range.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 1, 2016)

Sounds warm.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2016)

We got 8 inches of snow today

Up in the mtns

55 down here with the flatlanders


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2016)

definitely a storm heading this way...my sinuses are killing me today.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2016)

supposed to hit 70 today in the Boston area.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 9, 2016)

^ we had a high of 71 yesterday.  Much higher than we typically are this time of year.


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2016)

Mid 70's today and GLORIOUS.  For once, glad I have a doctors appointment.  Bailed from work early, and will be home early!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 9, 2016)

low 80's here.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

keep it


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 10, 2016)

Another warm day in New England.  Too bad it's supposed to rain.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2016)

^same here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 18, 2016)

2" of snow outside. So much for the 70* weather all week and the hope of playing our softball season opener tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 18, 2016)

Up to 14" could fall on the first day of spring this Sunday.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2016)

I enjoy the snow, but I've been trying to get back on my running program, but after I've been running in shorts for a couple of weeks it's difficult to switch back to the winter running attire, so I'm just going to go get a milkshake and watch some TV


----------



## P-E (Mar 18, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I enjoy the snow, but I've been trying to get back on my running program, but after I've been running in shorts for a couple of weeks it's difficult to switch back to the winter running attire, so I'm just going to go get a milkshake and watch some TV


I've been trying to get back to running for a year now.  I guess it isn't going to be today either.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2016)

I gave up running for Lent.

Granted, I never ran before it.  And I'm not Catholic.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 22, 2016)

Was the snow really that bad in Boston? Our flight was cancelled yesterday. On the bright side, I got another day off.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2016)

from where and when were you scheduled to land?  Skies and snowing were pretty bad until ~10-11 AM.  Could be the plane you were on never made it out of Boston to be there for your return flight.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 22, 2016)

Ah that could be. My flight was supposed to leave DFW at 12:30 and land around 5pm in BOS.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2016)

We are getting fucking hammered, had at least a foot on the ground when I left for work, I had to push five cars out-of-the-way just to get out of my office building, I feel like I'm driving through The Walking Dead with all the cars broke down on the side of the road,thank God I didn't buy a Subaru


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2016)

better you than me!  ;-)

I'm done with snow...glad we didn't get a whole lot this winter


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 23, 2016)

It's already melted off in Glenwood.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2016)

Our acting CEO is stranded at the airport,


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2016)

^there is money well spent...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2016)

I think the roads there are closed or else I'd offer to let him crash with us .. Only about 15 miles away...

Going to measure but I think we have close to 2' in subdivision..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 23, 2016)

DIA got closed.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2016)

Hectic day, we were supposed to have an interview for some work today, stayed up all night practicing, wake to semi blizzard, drove the wife to work since her Prius don't do well in more than about 4". Come home, seems like interview is still on, drive to work to rehearse one more time as a group, 30 mile though insane snow, get to work about the same time as the client cancels the interview.. Snow is dropping like 2"/hour. Can barely get out of office, a transit bus got stuck at an intersection while I was being nice and helping push people cars up the hill to get out of our office. Transit bus blocks the intersectioni, I drive over the median to escape, pretty narly 30 mile  drive home..

we had 20" in our front yard, we live in A short cul de sac, homie don't plow the cul de sac so all our neighbors get together and hand shovel our road so we can get out to where the city did plow...

driving was hellish  but glad the snow gave me a chance to meet my neighbors and have a Little fun, kind of funny to drive around our subdivision and see most everyone out playing in the snow,kids, adults, teenagers..would have been "mo better" without the 3 hours in the car though..........


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2016)

two words - tele commute.

Around here with that much snow it's "essential personnell only" and an interview would not be considered essential.

"hand shovel" ?? doesn't anyone have a snow blower?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

We've had meetings before with 10" of snow, selfish pride I think!

Everyone uses their blowers on their driveways and walks but no one wanted to used them on the road, not sure why, but with 10 people it was quick work.

if we're gonna get this much snow I may spend the money on a blower, f'n back is killing me smales!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2016)

My day was fun. The reports I saw said that things would "calm down" my mid-morning, so I drove Bee to the rail station like always with the assumption that the road crews would have a couple hours to get the roads cleared before we all went home.  Going in was slow, but overall wasn't bad.  As I get onto the train, Mrs Dex texts me to say she feels like shit and is staying home (with the AWD Jeep). Made it into work without any issues, and boss greets me at the door and said he was surprised I made it in (dammit, free pass and I missed it).  Spent a few hours finalizing a package to send off to CDOT when Mrs Dex texts me again asking when I'll be coming home because the weather is getting worse. Looking outside, it looked like we were in the middle of a snow globe: huge wet snowflakes flying in any/all directions due to the heavy winds, circulating around all the high-rises downtown. After I sent the submittal off, I decide to go home at about 11:30. Head down to the bus terminal on the 1st floor to catch my "usual" bus only to realize that the one I normally ride on is a rush-hour only route, so I end up having to catch a mall-shuttle to a different train station so I can at least get pointed in the right direction. Because I went to the bus terminal instead of the mall-shuttle stop, I end up missing the shuttle and had to wait 5 minutes for the next one. Finally get moving only to pull into the train station as the train I need to catch is pulling out. No big deal, trains run every 6 minutes, i'll just catch the next one, right? Nope. 20 minutes of standing out in the wind and the next train finally shows up only to reveal it's the wrong route, but it at least points in the right direction and has a few "shared" stops with other trains, so I get on if only to just get out of the wind.

Rode that train down to the last shared stop, got off and waited for the next train.  And waited, and waited, and freezing my butt off in the wind, and waited some more.  After about 30 minutes, the train I need finally shows up. Train then decides to double up on all of the stops (adding additional stops in between stations). No one can get on or off unless we're at the station, so we get about halfway there and just wait. Eventually the train operator says they are having problems with the switches getting packed with snow and not working properly, so they have to have a crew working in front of the trains the rest of the way home.  Normally this is a 45 minute train ride, yesterday it ended up being 2 hours.

Finally get to the station where Mrs Dex is waiting for me (no way Bee was making it home) and we learn the highway is closed. Fantastic. Luckily we were able to find the side-streets &amp; frontage roads that got us back to our neck of the woods. Roads up to our house weren't plowed at all, and the Jeep was genuinely struggling between traction and getting high-centered in addition to the steep hills up to the house. Gas pedal was floored, but we weren't going more than 5-8mph, and eventually made it to the house at 3.  Yep, 3.5 hours to do a commute that normally takes just over 1. 

Decided to relax around the house for a while before taking on the task of shoveling the driveway at 8pm. By this point the wind had died down and was actually pleasant and I had to strip off my jacket because I was getting too warm while shoveling. Got the important half of the driveway done (Mrs Dex's side since Bee wasn't coming home), and I look over to the sidewalk around the corner to realize that people are driving in our yard. We live on the inside of a horseshoe-shaped street and people have been cutting the corner, which puts them up and over the sidewalk and through our front yard (we had to rebuild a section of our front yard a couple years ago because of this).

At this point, I rage-quit shoveling and went inside (about 10pm). Spent a bit digging through the garage to see if there is anything I can put out there to push people back into the street, couldn't find anything, so I had the bright idea that maybe the cops would have some traffic cones they could put out for me. I called the "local" PD number and she said they really don't have any way to help me, but said she would relay the message on to the road crews to see if they could plow the street to show where it actually is. 

Unsure of when the plow would show up, I decide to tough it out and shovel the sidewalk in hopes that it shows where the edge of the road is. It sucked.  The snow was already the heavy, wet stuff, but this was also packed down because of the cars driving on it.  About 20 minutes in, 2 of the really big highway plows come tearing down the street and completely clear a 20'+ lane down the center of the road. I was surprised, normally we only see a one-ton truck with a dinky blade do a single pass down the center of the road, but these guys cleared the whole thing in under 3 minutes after a couple of passes.  Only had to clear the windrow in front of the driveway at that point.

Went inside, took some Advil, and promptly passed out at 11:30.

Got up early this morning (5:30), had Mrs Dex drive me to the train station and spent another 20 minutes un-burying Bee so I can drive home tonight. My back f*cking hurts and I want to go back to bed. I genuinely hope that is the last time I have to shovel snow. Ever.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2016)

sorry to tell you this but it snows in new zealand, just during the middle of summer instead of the winter


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 24, 2016)

I've looked at installing a heated driveway.  Though this year was not the norm and shoveling days were few and far between.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> sorry to tell you this but it snows in new zealand, just during the middle of summer instead of the winter


Not in Auckland.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&amp;objectid=10745187


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 24, 2016)

The the CO snowstorm made it to MSP yesterday. 

The crazy thing about it is that a cold front from the north was pushing back the snowstorm. It turns out the northern side of the metro got nothing while the southern part got almost a foot.

Glad I'm on the north side!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm gonna hit up Home Depot today...They had some snow blowers on clearance last week when it was nearly 80 that week..

We had fewer snow events this year but what we had was all in the 12" + variety..

I'm laughing watching my 16 year old dig out the tahoe... I told him to do it yesterday before the snow got "crusty"


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

&amp; Sorry about your train ride.. I saw some trains moving slow and stopped in odd places yesterday while I was going north...figured that would suck...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2016)

Our neighbor returned her snowblower last week because she thought she wouldn't need it anymore. She's getting relocated to Tennessee within a few weeks, so she started dumping a lot of her winter stuff with her pending move.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

If I can get something in the $300 range on Spring clearance I may do it, but for 600 bucks my kids can continue to do it for a couple of years


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2016)

We average only 3-4 days a year where you truly need a snowblower. Yesterday was one of them.  Most of the time it's only a dusting that's gone before you get home from work or can be cleared in only 15-20 minutes.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm telling you guys, for ~$750 you can get a decent sized two-stage machine at the big box stores (on sale from ~$1000+)  IMHO should be a minimum of 8hp with a 26 in. clearing width.  Same maintenace as a lawn mower i.e. drain the ags at the end of the season and change the oil once a year.  It'll last you for 1-15 years easily.  All you have to do is use it once and you'll curse shoveling forever.  Store it inside the garage or shed.  fck shoveling.

I think I used mine once this year but last year it got used a LOT.  I got my first snowblower free (it was a really old one (easily 20 years+) that my in-laws took when they cleaned out a relatives estate and FIL never used it).   I got it running and after ~5 years it was done. I immediately bought a replacement becasue I was sold.

RG:  I'm baffled why your neighbors would use a machine on their driveway but shoveled the street.  Sounds pretty foolish.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

IDK , driveways were around 2 feet, but due to wind blown snow, streets were 3-4' in places, I was wondering if the blowers would not do that amount?  I don't really know much about them. its all good though, exercise is not a bad thing..


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 25, 2016)

I've got the cheap stock bumper on the jeep at the moment, but hopefully will upgrade before next winter, the aftermarket ones (steel) I could bolt 2 sheets of 3/4" plywood on the front and rig up a cheap plow to do the cul de sac next time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm glad i keep food at my desk.  The storm hanging over us right now is massive down pour and thunder that shakes the entire building.  Otherwise i would have had to venture out again in the rain to get lunch


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2016)

too funny.  local newspaper website is reporting power outages a couple blocks from work, which coincided with the time that the power flickered and surged here.  darn, would have been great to have been included in the power outage, then we could have gone home with pay.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2016)

I guess I'm not working in the garden today. It's fucking snowing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I guess I'm not working in the garden today. It's fucking snowing.


That and wind gusts of 60 mph

Fuck you Punxsutawney Phil!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2016)

^what he said.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 3, 2016)

70 &amp; sunny but windy here in FLA


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 3, 2016)

66° and partly cloudy in SEA!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2016)

60's and sunny in CO


----------



## P-E (Apr 3, 2016)

86F in San Juan PR


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 4, 2016)

P-E said:


> 86F in San Juan PR


You/'re missing our spring snowstorm today.  Temps are in the 20's and they're predicting 2-4 in. of snow.  How very exciting.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 4, 2016)

What a difference a few days make.  I thought we were golden after that 68 degree day we had last week.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 4, 2016)

yeah.  It's pretty ridiculous.  Supposed to be pushing 50 on thursday.


----------



## P-E (Apr 4, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> You/'re missing our spring snowstorm today.  Temps are in the 20's and they're predicting 2-4 in. of snow.  How very exciting.


No thanks.  I think I'll get a pina colada now.


----------



## P-E (Apr 5, 2016)

Snow. This sucks!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 5, 2016)

P-E said:


> Snow. This sucks!


Welcome home.


----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Welcome home.


Thanks.   The junket is over.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 8, 2016)

70 and sunny and I'm stuck at work.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> 70 and sunny and I'm stuck at work.


Climb a tree instead of work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> > 26 minutes ago, thekzieg PE said:
> >
> > 70 and sunny and I'm stuck at work.
> 
> ...


Cut the tree down


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 11, 2016)

It snowed here pretty much all weekend.  We got about 5 inches.  Hopefully this will be the last snow this season, but I've already thought that twice this year.


----------



## Supe (Apr 11, 2016)

Weather was clear and cool in Alabama on Saturday (low 30's in the morning, got into the low 60's), and a touch warmer yesterday afternoon, but with some overcast and clouds in the morning.  Thankfully the rain held off even though radar showed a few passing showers.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

news folks/morons are saying anywhere from 2IN to 3FT this weekend?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2016)

if we all could be so vague in our jobs and still have jobs...


----------



## Supe (Apr 12, 2016)

We could, but weathermenboards.com doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> news folks/morons are saying anywhere from 2IN to 3FT this weekend?


3 ft is just a flat out lie, I claim 10".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2016)

P-E said:


> 3 ft is just a flat out lie, I claim 10".


What's the tolerance on that claim?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2016)

Is it 10" as measured by a guy or his wife?


----------



## P-E (Apr 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> news folks/morons are saying anywhere from 2IN to 3FT this weekend?


3 ft is just a flat out lie, I claim 10". 



knight1fox3 said:


> What's the tolerance on that claim?


She is very tolerant.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 18, 2016)

It's 81° here. Walked down to the market to eat my lunch outside. 

View attachment 7860


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2016)

77 here today.


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2016)

84°F here, but felt cooler than that when we went to lunch.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> It's 81° here. Walked down to the market to eat my lunch outside.


Pike Place Market!?   hmy:

Love PPM!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2016)

75 &amp; sunny here in WI.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 18, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Pike Place Market!?   hmy:
> 
> Love PPM!


That's the one! It's two blocks from my office.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2016)

According to the last news report I saw, we got just over 13" of snow over the weekend.  Temps hovered around 32* all weekend, so it turned into a slushy mess pretty quickly.  It's supposed to rain tonight/tomorrow, but back up to 60's by Wednesday.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2016)

I am so pissed I did not go ski yesterday!  Everyone is telling me it was great


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 18, 2016)

Uhhhh...it's now 88[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]°...WTF Seattle?![/COLOR]


----------



## Supe (Apr 19, 2016)

Warmer than it has been this morning, so I suspect another mid-high 80's day today.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2016)

I am ready for some top down / doors off weather to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I am ready for some top down / doors off weather to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you convert the jeep to a rag-top?  lol


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2016)

why does it have to rain on the weekend?!!  Going to be stuck indoors all day saturday...blah


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2016)

true that!  We were supposed to get snow but mostly rain, easier to go out and do stuff in the snow.....


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2016)

You can take the kids to jump in puddles. My daughter loved doing that.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2016)

Was thinking more like making a fort and hiding out from the kids...


----------



## P-E (Apr 30, 2016)

I thought with kids these days, all you need to do is go outside.

like the fort though.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 30, 2016)

P-E said:


> I thought with kids these days, all you need to do is go outside.


hahaha true. Just pretend to do some yard work. Puffff, kids are gone.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2016)

When I get out the chore wheel all of a sudden everyone has homework to do..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 1, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> why does it have to rain on the weekend?!!  Going to be stuck indoors all day saturday...blah


Was supposed to rain all day yesterday, but moved through and was sunny by noon. We packed up a cooler and drove down to the beach, spur of the moment. Figured anything else would be too wet.

We were supposed to go today with some friends, but looks like we may be rained out. I think they may be mad that we went yesterday and didn't tell/invite them.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 2, 2016)

I really hate this SETexas weather! Skipped the beach yesterday and headed to the lake. Was supposed to rain at beach, didn't rain at beach. Ended up driving an hour to lake, just to turn around and go home. We salvaged what time we had left to bbq in the backyard. 2 hour trip, and dissapinted kids...all because of friggin weather forecasts that don't hold up.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2016)

Brutal storm last night.  Ended up losing power around 7:30, and then again at some point during the night.  Took out a bunch of light bulbs in the process.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2016)

Supe said:


> Brutal storm last night.  Ended up losing power around 7:30, and then again at some point during the night.  Took out a bunch of light bulbs in the process.


Dang it @mudpuppy!! ldman:


----------



## mudpuppy (May 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dang it @mudpuppy!! ldman:


Hey, don't blame me, your MS in Power is newer than mine!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Hey, don't blame me, your MS in Power is newer than mine!


Indeed.  Although I do not work in the protection field for a utility. :thumbs:

Was pretty cool seeing campus for the first time.  There were still traces of snow in various shaded areas.  Tried stopping in to see Mork so I could give him a piece of my mind but he wasn't there.


----------



## P-E (May 7, 2016)

Pouring out now.   It has rained every day for a week.


----------



## scatsob (May 7, 2016)

Here is my week. Don't let the low temperatures fool you. It gets into the mid 110's for heat indexes.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2016)

stupid weather this weekend.  trees downed powerlines, lightening induced house fires...total chaos saturday night. Lost power for over 7hrs.  Finally got to use the generator though...I just filled the freezer earlier that day.


----------



## Dleg (May 9, 2016)

I lost my entire freezer/refrigerator contents 3 times last year, with 3 typhoons causing power outtages that went for multiple days (multiple weeks/months for one of them)


----------



## thekzieg (Jun 5, 2016)

It's 91° and there's no AC anywhere in this dumb city.


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2016)

Upstairs AC not blowing as cold as it should.  Suspect there's a leak in one of the lines.  Under warranty for another 5 years, so calling them today.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 6, 2016)

Supe said:


> Upstairs AC not blowing as cold as it should.  Suspect there's a leak in one of the lines.  Under warranty for another 5 years, so calling them today.


Shit warrantee probably only covers equipment and not labor.


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Shit warrantee probably only covers equipment and not labor.


Outfit that installed it does I believe 3 years labor.  Very good reputation locally.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

June 6th and still haven't turned on the AC yet, but probably getting close...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 6, 2016)

we have had to turn the AC on just for the humidity...super rainy lately


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 6, 2016)

I haven't run the AC since we moved out here last June. There have been times that we probably should have, but we were still scared about getting a $500 electric bill, so we toughed it out. Haven't had any days this year that we've needed it yet, but I'm sure we'll get some nice hot weather soon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 6, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> I haven't run the AC since we moved out here last June. There have been times that we probably should have, but we were still scared about getting a $500 electric bill, so we toughed it out. Haven't had any days this year that we've needed it yet, but I'm sure we'll get some nice hot weather soon.


LOL, we had the AC cranked the whole time we were in Hawaii, or at least whenever we were near sea level.  85 degrees and humid is way beyond my comfort level.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 6, 2016)

^If I am in a hotel then I would have it cranked up as well, but when you have to pay for it you do without sometimes. Besides, our place gets great breezes, so it's really not necessary most of the time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> ^If I am in a hotel then I would have it cranked up as well, but when you have to pay for it you do without sometimes.


LOL, what?!  You make fatty $$ so you can swing it. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> It's 91° and there's no AC anywhere in this dumb city.


You live by the ocean!


----------



## thekzieg (Jun 6, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> You live by the ocean!


I live by the sound...the open ocean is a few hours away...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2016)

the heat came early this year...not even summer yet and we are reaching triple digits with the heat index...saturday was awful.  Sunday was bad too, then a random storm came through and dropped the temps like 20 degrees within 5 minutes  super crazy.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

summer came in hot and fast last spring, I think once we got to April we were in the 90's for a long time.. luckily this year it has only really been hot this past week.  Have only run the AC 3 times.  Been getting some PM showers which have helped cool things down..of course we did walk on snow yesterday (but it wasn't in my back yard)


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2016)

Heat was bad at the race this past weekend.  Even my recently serviced upstairs AC is struggling to hold within 3 degrees of the set point during the day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 15, 2016)

it's H...O...T!!!!!  not exact the best temps for site visits


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2016)

I knew today was going to be bad when it was 80° at 5:30 AM when I left for work.  The humidity felt like a wet fart hit you in the face.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2016)

86 degrees but defin need sun screen when outside!

It gets upper 90's but it's so nice that when the sun goes down it drops quickly, it's been high 50's in the mornings... Hard to beat ..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Only 86% humidity today during my morning run. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 11, 2016)

HEat index is 100-105 in Boston today.  AC car -&gt; AC office = I don't care.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm ready for fall.. It still hot as F during the day, but at least when the sun goes down it is cool. We sat on back porch last night around 10 and almost needed a light jacket..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2016)

^ i wish...even at night it is muggy and hot


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 11, 2016)

It's a balmy 70 and sunny out here. Really rough stuff.


----------



## DuckFlats (Aug 11, 2016)

I can barely get my house down to 70 without taking a second mortgage on the house to pay the power bill.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 30, 2016)

Buckle up folks, it might be a wild ride!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2016)

Is mother nature making a face at you???


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

Hurricane?  just head north on I-95 or I-75 out of Florida to higher ground,


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 30, 2016)

Plenty of higher ground here, but nowhere to run to...


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2016)

Hurricanes/typhoons suck. Hopefully these ones will pass some distance away. An eye passage is the worst, think giant tornado that lasts for 6 hours.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 30, 2016)

This could be unprecedented because there has never been a hurricane in recorded history make landfall on the Big Island. I went through a few hurricanes and tropical storms when I was in college in eastern NC, so I know how bad it sucks, but they weren't like Typhoons that you see in the East(or is it West?) Pacific. Hopefully these two storms veer off their projected courses and leave us be.


----------



## P-E (Aug 30, 2016)

stay safe Ble


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2016)

P-E said:


> stay safe Ble


x2!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

check the POTUS schedule-if he has golf scheduled you are f#cked!


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2016)

Stay safe, Ble!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 31, 2016)

Hopefully, it turns...We were there when the last one brushed by in 1993...


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm hoping the Big Island protects us and pushes these away.

As for the President, I'll be leaving work early today to hopefully bypass the cluster that will occur right at rush hour when he lands and goes to UH to give a speech (why do you schedule that during rush hour in one of the worst cities for traffic in the country?).


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 1, 2016)

That bastard is heading straight for my condo!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn, be safe.

Looks like they're now expecting it to be a hurricane by land fall:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2016)

Should I check on my parents that live north of Tampa?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 1, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Should I check on my parents that live north of Tampa?


Only if they like you.


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2016)

We must be on the periphery of the storm path - some rain expected today and tomorrow, but clear by the weekend.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 1, 2016)

My wife's house is right on the edge.  There's tropical storm warnings for the counties adjacent to hers to the south and the east.  We're flying down there tomorrow to check on the work contractors are doing to try to get it sold and closed next week.  Hoping like hell it doesn't sustain any damage.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2016)

talked to my folks, they are in Dunedin, FL (north of Tampa) seems like they will miss the brunt of it. There main complaint is that  they keep having to pump the water out of their pool..


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 1, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> talked to my folks, they are in Dunedin, FL (north of Tampa) seems like they will miss the brunt of it. There main complaint is that  they keep having to pump the water out of their pool..


First world problem.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 1, 2016)

Stupid National Weather Service misspelled Hermione.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2016)

I thought it was cool they named a hurricane after her(even though the movies suck- the Halloween costumes are +1)


----------



## P-E (Sep 1, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I thought it was cool they named a hurricane after her(even though the movies suck- the Halloween costumes are +1)


[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Oh, let me have just a little bit of peril[/COLOR]


----------



## DuckFlats (Sep 2, 2016)

Talked to my friend in Panama City Beach. The hurricane was uneventful. They had very little rain and wind...plus their satellite TV never went out. We didn't get much of anything east of orlando. Just some bands rolling through now with a little wind and rain.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 3, 2016)

The eye of the hurricane hit land about 30 miles east of us. We had no damage or cleanup. The power is on and everything is good in Carrabelle, but in Ga we had to clean yards for 3 hours with no power all day Friday. This is an old pic, but I filled this trailer 10 times yesterday on a 1/2 acre lot.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 3, 2016)

Glad you're ok ship wreck.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2016)

^+1


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2016)

I guess it was sunnier out than I gave credit for yesterday.  When I came in from mowing the lawn and fixing the fence, my back and shoulders were roasted.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 4, 2016)

Matthew....for those on the east coast: Start thinking about what you are going to do, and become prepared. Don't wait until last minute. Having gone through Rita and Ike, I can tell you most deaths happen after the storm during clean up. Remember to do things safely and think things through.

It's better to be prepared and the prep not be needed, than to not be prepared and caught in a bad situation.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm keeping a close eye on this. It's still not clear how Southern New England will be affected.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

yeah, for the first time since owning a home and having kids, I'm not concerned about the potential impacts of a hurricane and the impending power outages that follow, despite these models.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm more worried about trees hitting my house.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm more worried about trees hitting my house.


that's a win/win for me. maybe it will even burst into flames


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 4, 2016)

Why would you want my house to burst into flames?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Why would you want my house to burst into flames?


Duh, LOSAP credit. That would be a mutual aid call


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 4, 2016)

I'll have a beer waiting for you if you come visit.


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2016)

Hope charlotte doesn't get hammered too hard. I have no interest in being trapped in the Midwest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 4, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> that's a win/win for me. maybe it will even burst into flames


Lol! I'd like a new house too. Yes, down trees are an issue. It's a little strange to see siding off a house up high wrapped in a tall pine. The debris that gets thrown around is something.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

Glad it's on the east side of FLA, last time my parents (Tampa) wanted to just flee to our house for the storm duration....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> yeah, for the first time since owning a home and having kids, I'm not concerned about the potential impacts of a hurricane and the impending power outages that follow, despite these models.


Get a vented enclosure for that! And clean up that wiring, this isn't New Delhi for crying out loud! ldman:


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 1 hour ago, NJmike PE said:   yeah, for the first time since owning a home and having kids, I'm not concerned about the potential impacts of a hurricane and the impending power outages that follow, despite these models.
> 
> 
> Get a vented enclosure for that! And clean up that wiring, this isn't New Delhi for crying out loud! ldman:


It's packed away in my shed until I need it again this weekend. However, regarding the wiring, I have 50 ft of chord to contend with/use. 25 from the generator to the outlet and another 25 from the generator to the detachable electric start face that my until comes equipped with.






As far as an enclosure. I plan to use either a framed enclosure or my kid's playhouse with the windows and doors open on it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> It's packed away in my shed until I need it again this weekend. However, regarding the wiring, I have 50 ft of chord to contend with/use. 25 from the generator to the outlet and another 25 from the generator to the detachable electric start face that my until comes equipped with.
> 
> As far as an enclosure. I plan to use either a framed enclosure or my kid's playhouse with the windows and doors open on it.


:thumbs:   How much did that set-up run you?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> :thumbs:   How much did that set-up run you?


the  generator was $1100. The chords, breakers, outlet and interlock plate was another $200.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

Do you really lose power that often?  one of the benefits of Denver being a younger city is most all the distribution electric lines are underground, saves a ton of outages (+ there are not as many trees)

we used to get power outages during ice storms but those were maybe once every 2-3 years?

My FIL has a sweet set up with his generator in the garage, but they live in BFE North Carolina

The Mountains got their first real snow last night, were supposed to get a few flurries Thursday so let the good times roll


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Do you really lose power that often?  one of the benefits of Denver being a younger city is most all the distribution electric lines are underground, saves a ton of outages (+ there are not as many trees)
> 
> we used to get power outages during ice storms but those were maybe once every 2-3 years?
> 
> ...


It's not the frequency for which I lose power that I bought it, but the duration of each time. We are talking not just tropical weather events but also winter weather conditions too. I live in the sticks of NNJ and when my area loses power it's days/ weeks before it is restored. Now, if it were just me and Mrs NJ, that would be bearable. However, with kids and pets in the mix, a loss of power of that magnitude would require me to relocate the family to my in-laws and that would require a bullet in my head.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 4, 2016)

Supe said:


> *Hope charlotte doesn't get hammered too hard*. I have no interest in being trapped in the Midwest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's Charlotte and is she hot?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> It's not the frequency for which I lose power that I bought it, but the duration of each time. We are talking not just tropical weather events but also winter weather conditions too. I live in the sticks of NNJ and when my area loses power it's days/ weeks before it is restored. Now, if it were just me and Mrs NJ, that would be bearable. However, with kids and pets in the mix, a loss of power of that magnitude would require me to relocate the family to my in-laws and that would require a bullet in my head.


yes that would suck (no power for a week and or at the in laws!)

We lost power for a week (before we had kids) and we had to huddle around with the fireplace and the kerosene heater going and it was F'n miserable.. we had a small gym at the office and I showered there because it was just way to cold to do it at home


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> yes that would suck (no power for a week and or at the in laws!)
> 
> We lost power for a week (before we had kids) and we had to huddle around with the fireplace and the kerosene heater going and it was F'n miserable.. we had a small gym at the office and I showered there because it was just way to cold to do it at home


yeah, I'm on a well and septic up here in the sticks so that further impacts my situation. basically dead in the water until I get power for running water and heat too.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 4, 2016)

What is this chord you speak of?? Is it a special NJ style?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What is this chord you speak of?? Is it a special NJ style?


In this post there are two chords in the picture, both plugged into the generator on the right. One to essentially backfeed the house into the outlet on the left, the other is to connect the controls on the detachable panel, which is sitting on top of the generator in that picture.


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Who's Charlotte and is she hot?


A rich old dead lady, and no.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 4, 2016)

So not this Charlotte then...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2016)

stay save our florida/lower east coast friends!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2016)

Good thing the media never over reacts!


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2016)

Thankfully it hooked right fast enough that we didn't get much in Charlotte.  We had about 24 hours of heavy wind and rain, and only lost power for a short while on (I think) Saturday morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2016)

that notre dame NC game looked like a lot of fun


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2016)

Perfect place for a lowes ad too.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 6, 2016)

Weather Underground says we're supposed to get 5-8" of snow on Thursday. WHAAAAAAAAAAT? That's insanity.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Weather Underground says we're supposed to get 5-8" of snow on Thursday. WHAAAAAAAAAAT? That's insanity.


Better get used to that. In WI, we call that.......Tuesday. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 6, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Better get used to that. In WI, we call that.......Tuesday. :thumbs:


But in WI you have snowplows.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 7, 2016)

Damn, I had forgotten how cold winter really is. It's only 18 degrees with a windchill of 5 degrees now. 

It's supposed to get to a low of -9 sometime early next week......


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

44 here, high of 58, foggy as hell.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ya it was just about 20 deg. this morning. Which means I should really find my winter coat....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

tis a cold 11 here.... maybe 2 inches of snow overnight?

my daughter took my wifes down jacket this morning for school and the wife is pissed!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 7, 2016)

I think it was about 71 this morning, but it was a cool 71.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> I think it was about 71 this morning, but it was a cool 71.


*¬¬*


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

meh.. @ 71 you don't get to do some light 4 wheeling on a snow covered dirt road on the way into work


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 7, 2016)

I just hope the landscapers can get my leaves cleaned up before they're covered with snow.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

My grass is already dead.  Considering just letting mine decompose.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> I just hope the landscapers can get my leaves cleaned up before they're covered with snow.


1st world problems? 



Supe said:


> My grass is already dead.  Considering just letting mine decompose.


You say that every year...


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> You say that every year...


That's why its dead.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

just throw out some rye grass every spring


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> just throw out some rye grass every spring


That shit's already consumed my backyard.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

it should die after a few months


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2016)

It's like yard herpes.  Just keeps coming back.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

I think you mean crab grass?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 7, 2016)

I played golf after work today because it was going to be the last "warm" day for a while.  It was a high of about 40, but the high is supposed to be 32 on Friday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2016)

It was a balmy minus 10 deg. this morning. Now I really need to find my winter coat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2016)

work got nailed with ice this weekend and with having the weekend you would think the parking lot should be perfect.  they didn't touch it.  the 30-45 sec trip from the car to the office took almost 4 minutes because it was a solid sheet of ice


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

It warmed up to 25 this am and felt pretty good compared to the weekend in the single digits...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 22, 2016)

It got up to 61 today!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2016)

Muggy as balls here.  Thanks obama


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 27, 2016)

Been hitting in the 70's and 80's here, it was a shorts and flip flops kind of Christmas.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2017)

It was colder outside this morning (-4 F) than it was in my deep freezer (+2 F).  &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2017)

we got about 1.5 inches of semidry fluff yesterday.  cold today though, single digits with negative wind chills


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2017)

we have a doggie door into the garage and a nice warm section of it actually gets heat from the basement- previous owners ran a small duct for their pets, of course when I leave at -8 this morning the dog is laying on the back deck.  Someone is probably gonna call the animal police     cant make them come inside.....  stupid animals........


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> we have a doggie door into the garage and a nice warm section of it actually gets heat from the basement- previous owners ran a small duct for their pets, of course when I leave at -8 this morning the dog is laying on the back deck.  Someone is probably gonna call the animal police     cant make them come inside.....  stupid animals........


but they have the option should they so choose to.  There is a house down the road from us, completely outdoor dog but is chained to the doghouse out front so it only has a 25 ft arch it can travel, no fenced yard to have free range on.  outside come rain or snow or cold


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 6, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> but they have the option should they so choose to.  There is a house down the road from us, completely outdoor dog but is chained to the doghouse out front so it only has a 25 ft arch it can travel, no fenced yard to have free range on.  outside come rain or snow or cold


Never understood the point of having a dog that is constantly chained up outside like that.

They just passed a law in Ohio that is supposed to make that a felony. We'll have to see how it is enforced.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 6, 2017)

-10 this morning.

It's just too cold.


----------



## User1 (Jan 6, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> -10 this morning.
> 
> It's just too cold.


I will complain about it being too hot. and i wont be sorry.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 6, 2017)

It's just now hit 32F here.  That's cold for us.  The weather forecasters were about 10 degrees too high in their forecasts.  I'm definitely in the wrong business...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

envirotex said:


> It's just now hit 32F here.  That's cold for us.  The weather forecasters were about 10 degrees too high in their forecasts.  I'm definitely in the wrong business...


I always wonder how meteorologists retain their jobs with such a relatively low success rate compared to other professions.

This weekend is predicted to bring the storm of a decade (no joke! Possibly a 5 to 10 year storm) to come through. Can't wait to run my 15k in the "heavy rain and breezy" conditions predicted for Sunday, after all the "heavy rain" on Saturday that will probably flood parts of the course!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 7, 2017)

Snow day = brew day


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2017)

envirotex said:


> It's just now hit 32F here.  That's cold for us.  The weather forecasters were about 10 degrees too high in their forecasts.  I'm definitely in the wrong business...









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 7, 2017)

The snow is "falling" horizontal.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2017)

Sad that all my southern friends are trying to enjoy 1/4" snow and we just pile it up like trash in the parking lot...


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

Next to no snow, but about a 1/4" thick layer of ice on Friday night/Saturday morning.  Enough that it took down a massive limb on my shitty-ass piece of f*cking sh*t bradford pear tree out front, JUST missing my car.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2017)

Our Raleigh office is closed today, must be pretty bad, rolls eyes…

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 9, 2017)

I was going to complain about it being 3 degrees this morning. But I realized that's like a heat wave for some of you.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Our Raleigh office is closed today, must be pretty bad, rolls eyes…
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only in the TEENS here, man.  The TEENS.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2017)

I think single digits is always justification for complaining

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I think single digits is always justification for complaining
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it was freaking cold this morning. My car was not happy to be woken up. It's all good, it's going to be in the 50's by the end of the week.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2017)

-9 when the Buff household headed up to go skiing on Saturday. But it warmed up into the 20's on the hill by the end of the day. The bonus is that the blower motor on my furnace crapped out on Friday night. Thank God for neighbors and friends with space heaters. New motor will be delivered on Tuesday, and my FIL and I will put it in on Wednesday. Luckily, it is warmer (in the 30's in the morning) today, so we don't have to run both of our gas fireplaces AND the eight space heaters to keep the hopuse a decent temp.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 9, 2017)

It was cold (single digits) outside this weekend, but truthfully I was thinking about some folks on here and how the heck do you stand extended periods of sub-zero weather.  F' that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> It was cold (single digits) outside this weekend, but truthfully I was thinking about some folks on here and how the heck do you stand extended periods of sub-zero weather.  F' that.


It's a "dry" cold.....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2017)

my younger son is doing this this weekend- I am kind of bummed I have "other" plans to be honest!   (My older son is having some GA friends fly out for a quick ski weekend) but in all reality this looks a lot more fun for the weekend.. we did this our first year here, it was around 0 degrees but a balmy 40 degrees in the Quinzee!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 9, 2017)

^Looks like fun.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2017)

they canceled school today which was already going to be an early dismissal because of a freezing rain storm headed our way this afternoon


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2017)

I fondly remember the deep freeze camping trips I did in scouts when I was younger.  Fun times.


----------



## Maji (Jan 18, 2017)

Southern California is about to get pounded by a series of three storms... caused by so called "Atmospheric Rivers"... This year the "Pineapple Express" has been very active and hopefully it reduces the state wide drought...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 18, 2017)

Maji said:


> Southern California is about to get pounded by a series of three storms... caused by so called "Atmospheric Rivers"... This year the "Pineapple Express" has been very active and hopefully it reduces the state wide drought...


SF is getting hit by storm No.1 as I write this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 23, 2017)

spring allergies season is going to suck...ubber mild winter so far.  not nearly long enough of a deep freeze.


----------



## Maji (Jan 24, 2017)

leggo said:


> SF is getting hit by storm No.1 as I write this.


I hope the storms are over for now... it is bright and sunny down here in SoCal.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 25, 2017)

Maji said:


> I hope the storms are over for now... it is bright and sunny down here in SoCal.


Don't jinx it!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2017)

all 4 seasons this week.  mild and Rain the other day, near 60 yesterday, snow today, deep freeze tomorrow


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2017)

and it's headed this way.  snow/rain yesterday.  Warming up to ~50 today, 10-14 in. snow predicted for tomorrow.  Crazy.


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2017)

55 car pile up on 128 this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2017)

It was pretty damn foggy down here this morning. Gonna get ready for the nor'easter tomorrow.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2017)

luckily I don't have to go anywhere near there.  My two front car doors were frozen closed this morning.  I had to go in through a back door and start it and let the heat run for a bit before they'd open.


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2017)

Similar here - thought I was going to break the door handle.    Missed my early train trying to de-ice the car


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 8, 2017)

My car windows were frozen closed this morning...had to open the door to order at the Starbucks drive through. I forgot what winter really is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2017)

One good thing about parking in a garage!!!  no frozen doors or deicing needed


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> My car windows were frozen closed this morning...had to open the door to order at the Starbucks drive through. I forgot what winter really is.


That's a first world problem.


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 8, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> That's a first world problem.


You betcha


----------



## P-E (Feb 8, 2017)

black ice matters


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't know how I lived without auto start all these years.  I only had to chip the ice away a bit to loosen the ice.  It only took me a couple of minutes to clear the windows.  

It sounds like it's going to be a snow day tomorrow so I'm taking my laptop home.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> It sounds like it's going to be a snow day tomorrow so I'm taking my laptop home.


that's my plan too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2017)

P-E said:


> black ice matters


ok I so read that differently...was going to post some snarky this is not a political thread.  Although Sen. Warren got red carded for reading an important black lives matter letter on the senate floor


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 8, 2017)

Rain, rain, rain! Northern CA is getting pounded with rain. Good for the drought! Not good for my bike commute. Oh well.


----------



## P-E (Feb 9, 2017)

View from the train.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 9, 2017)

They shut the state down today.


----------



## P-E (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes, no one is allowed in from Rhode Island.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2017)

We'll probably pay for this later but it's supposed to be near 70 tomorrow (with a low of 25 Saturday). But you Yankees enjoy your snow storm! 

I'm thinking about taking the top off the jeep?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 9, 2017)

Boom.... that be thunder snow.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> We'll probably pay for this later but it's supposed to be near 70 tomorrow (with a low of 25 Saturday). But you Yankees enjoy your snow storm!
> 
> I'm thinking about taking the top off the jeep?


The local forcaster here (former National Weather Service guy) is saying late February, March and April are going to be wet and snowy. He's been pretty accurate so far this year. I'd keep the top on the Jeep for now.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2017)

well I figured you guys were getting hammered. (Sunny and windy down here funny how a 55 degree day with wind is pretty cold..

But I wont complain with a long snowy spring

The top goes off and on easy thanks to the ceiling hoist I bought myself for my birfday


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> The top goes off and on easy thanks to the ceiling hoist I bought myself for my birfday


Note to self, get ceiling hoist for bedroom.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 9, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Note to self, get ceiling hoist for bedroom.


That sounds kinky


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> Note to self, get ceiling hoist for bedroom.


Local building codes, check.  SERM for calcs, check.  Kamasutra, check.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 10, 2017)

Damn wind broke fence posts. I think the only thing holding front fence up is ice and snow.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2017)

worked from home yesterday.  back in the office today..but it's Friday!


----------



## P-E (Feb 11, 2017)

More snow on the way to Boston. Taking mini P-E sledding in the afternoon.


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2017)

80 degrees yesterday.  Had to switch from opening all the windows over the AC!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2017)

was weird it was in the high 70's Saturday but the wind here is crazy (must come from Canada) but it felt like 40 outside


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 14, 2017)

I spent the weekend moving snow, watching more snow fall, and then moving more snow.  What a royal PITA.

we started this winter with nothing, now we're above average snow fall.  The last batch (about 10 in.) was wet heavy carp.


----------



## Supe (Feb 14, 2017)

It was cool out this morning.  Debated the use of a light jacket, but decided against it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 14, 2017)

last thursday was freezing, Friday was warmer saturday was really nice, sunday and yesterday were cooler but nice.  It is usually in the 20's in the morning but warming up to 50s by afternoon.


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2017)

Made it to work just in time.  Rain hitting the office windows hard.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 28, 2017)

It's February 28 and Northern Illinois is under a tornado watch until 10pm.  Might as well live in Texas.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2017)

i don;t think we did, but people near us lost power last night for over 3 hrs.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 10, 2017)

It got up to 70 yesterday! Today, it's supposed to get up to the mid-60s. Yay!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 10, 2017)

supposed to be below 20 over the weekend.  yay


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2017)

^- www.southwest.com  ??

I'm going to make it snow this week. going to put the cushions back on the outdoor furniture when I get home..


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 10, 2017)

Low of 11 tonight.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 10, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I'm going to make it snow this week. going to put the cushions back on the outdoor furniture when I get home..


Yup.  That'll do it.  Or put out firewood for the fire pit.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2017)

crazy...this is usually our snowiest month..

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## P-E (Mar 13, 2017)

Sounds like Boston will get a blizzard on tues.  beer fridge is ready.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2017)

Nothing like shoveling snow with a cold beer.


----------



## P-E (Mar 13, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Nothing like shoveling snow with a cold beer.


Who said anything about shoveling?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2017)

P-E said:


> Who said anything about shoveling?


This is true. I'm planning on staying home. I hope my wife does the same. Otherwise I'll have to shovel.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2017)

1.5"-2" of snow on the grass yesterday.  Stopped around noon.  No trace of it by 3:00.


----------



## P-E (Mar 13, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> This is true. I'm planning on staying home. I hope my wife does the same. Otherwise I'll have to shovel.


Uh oh.  #4


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2017)

11" to 19" predicted for tomorrow. Cold the rest of the week. I'm more worried about the 48 MPH wind gusts.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2017)

P-E said:


> Uh oh.  #4


HELL NO. We're done with two. The baby oven had been turned off.


----------



## P-E (Mar 13, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> HELL NO. We're done with two. The baby oven had been turned off.


Could be just in time for Christmas and a tax deduction.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2017)

snowed last night about an 1inch but not sticking to the roads!  supposed to turn to rain later this morning


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2017)

i think i need to check the rural king tonight for flannel lined jeans for my site visits this week.  feels like teens temps


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2017)

So I hear it's going to snow tomorrow, here on the east coast. at least I'll get a snow day out of it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2017)

Almost forgot what snow is like. I'm ok with that.


----------



## P-E (Mar 14, 2017)

hoping to go skiing this weekend. Bring it on


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2017)

P-E said:


> hoping to go skiing this weekend. Bring it on


Go today.

I'm "working from home" today.  Watching the endless storm track newscasts.  Luckily the news guys have a full crew out capturing a flake by flake record of the estimated 1-2ft of snow we're supposed to get.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 14, 2017)

Working from home here too since the office is closed.  Let's see what the rest of the morning brings because I thought we were supposed to have a few inches on the ground already.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2017)

Good day to brew. Too bad I don't any ingredients.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 14, 2017)

Working from home today, too...oh wait. We got maybe 4" of snow yesterday, but it's sunny again today.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to the midwest!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 14, 2017)

It's supposed to be a high of 70 degrees today! It got up to 77 yesterday, which was about as warm as it's been in the last year. Pretty awesome, but also out of the ordinary for March.

Man, I don't miss the snow. 8 years in Vermont was enough for me!


----------



## frazil (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm working at home today too.  We have about 6" so far and it's still coming down strong.


----------



## P-E (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm in the office.   Got my snow pants, boots and gaiters for the return trip.

wish more weekdays were like this: no client calls or emails.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2017)

We got a solid 6 in. Of wet heavy carp today.  Glad I stayed home to clear it before it all turned to slush.  Then the power went out.  Hopefully it'll only be an hour or so


----------



## P-E (Mar 15, 2017)

Hope your power's back.   No issues out in the metro west.    Same heavy slush, might be a bit more.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2017)

My snowblower is acting f'ed up now. It was happy(ish) for the first half of the driveway, I turned it off to move the cars then it wouldn't start up. Once I got it started it would nearly stall when I activated the blades. I'm hoping it's a carburetor thing and not an engine thing.


----------



## P-E (Mar 15, 2017)

My snowblower was having a rough time.  Felt like it was going to stall half the time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm debating if I want to mess with it or just bring it somewhere. Chances are I'll mess with it. I can't leave things alone.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2017)

Hopefully it was at least your side of the driveway that was cleaned


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2017)

actually it was.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2017)

My snowblower worked like a champ.  I went out ~3:00 when it was just starting to change to sleet.  Did my driveway and a couple of the neighbors.  I just put things away when the plow came by for the final time and he put a 2 ft slush wall at the ends of the drive.  Brought the machine back out and got rid of that before it froze.

Power was only out for an hour or two.  All things considered I'm glad I stayed home but it was not a monumental storm.  I'm pretty sore today from the 3 hour snow removal effort.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> actually it was.


sounds like an opportunity for equal pay for equal work!

&amp; MA you are too nice of a neighbor! - But If I had a snowblower I would think I would want to use it when I had it out!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2017)

been in the neighborhood for a long time.  One neighbor is a 70yo widow.  She has a guy plow her driveway but she gets impatient and start shoveling her walk and mailbox.  I hate to see her doing that so I try to get it before she does.  The other neighbor is a good guy and I use his driveway to get my car off the cul-de-sac circle so the plow guy can do his job.  Four cars for two people is a PITA.  I have one in the garage and the driveway holds two.  I usually leave one on the street but need somewhere to put it for these snow emergencies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2017)

Had a rough time mowing the lawn last night. It's been almost 2 weeks since I last mowed due to the rain, so it was still a bit damp and really overgrown. Mower kept stalling. I have to "re-mow" it again tonight to get the stragglers.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2017)

My dad in Tampa got one of those robotic lawn mowers that constantly mows the lawn- I think it's around $2K but he never has to mow the lawn or pay someone to do it- he swears it's the best thing he has spent his money on in a long time.. and they have some kind of gps on them if they get stolen...


----------



## envirotex (Mar 23, 2017)

Super windy today.  The whole building is creaking.  Keep thinking my window is going to pop out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2017)

Saw on the news today that Denver tied it's record high temperature on the same day a blizzard warning has been issued on the Palmer divide (just an hour drive south).

Nope, no climate change at all. This is all normal...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Nope, no climate change at all. This is all normal...


That's not one of the primary issues at hand though. We know from the history of how the earth evolved and the changes it went through many years ago, that warming is not only part of it's planetary cycle, but also that which is affected by solar system changes. One of the issues at hand is, how much are human beings affecting these natural cycles?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2017)

So because scientist can't precisely identify the extent of the human effects, we shouldn't worry about it?

It's like saying, "we don't know exactly how many cancer cells each individual cigarette causes, so we're not going to worry about the effects of smoking".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> So because scientist can't precisely identify the extent of the human effects, we shouldn't worry about it?


Did any part of my post suggest that we shouldn't worry about it?


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 24, 2017)

Another stormy day here. It's been a good week or two since the last real storm, so I guess we're due. Also, the winds have found us again. Solid 20 mph wind from the west every afternoon from approximately 3 pm - 7 pm. Perfectly timed for my bike commute home, against it!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2017)

Forecast is another couldy/intermittent rainy weekend.  Guess I'll be killing some beers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Forecast is another couldy/intermittent rainy weekend.  Guess I'll be killing some beers.


here too.  Although at first glance i read that last part as killing bears....i was thinking what did they ever do to you


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2017)

we had some heavy wind and rain last night, all my porch furniture is pushed to one side by the wind, 2 hours south of us the interstates are closed due to 6-10" of snow..   Spring time where the Desert Meets the Mountains!


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 5, 2017)

It's frickin SNOWING here!! Ugh. WHEN DOES SPRING COME TO THIS PLACE????


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2017)

Mrs. Supe getting hit with nasty storms in Charlotte.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 5, 2017)

We've got 50's here with the promise of 70s early next week.  I can only hope.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

I think spring is in June?

We had 27 degree temps and snow yesterday, but 60's tomorrow and the rest of the week / foreseeable future...

Hope the heavy snows stays in the mountains at least until Saturday


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> It's frickin SNOWING here!! Ugh. WHEN DOES SPRING COME TO THIS PLACE????


About mid-June. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> About mid-June. :thumbs:


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 5, 2017)

You are too far south. It's partly sunny and 52 up here.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Apr 5, 2017)

nice day here in Clemson!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 5, 2017)

Had the tail of Tropical Cyclone Debbie pass over the North Island for the last couple of days. High winds and flooding in several areas. Auckland was just on the northern edge, so wasn't too bad. Business as usual for us, but several areas to the south of us have had some serious flooding damage and landslides. Some areas have been evacuated.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&amp;objectid=11832781


----------



## P-E (Apr 11, 2017)

Glad you're okay Dex.  Still in the 80s here; beers and burgers on the deck tonight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 11, 2017)

Now it's Cyclone Cook for the next two days. Whole lot more wind and rain.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 17, 2017)

Holy moly, that fog sure tricked me on my bike ride to work today. Out the window, I can see it's very foggy. I saw, hm, weird, because it was rainy yesterday (normally, the fog comes after a warm, sunny day). Oh well, I'm riding to work this morning!

I get outside and notice that the ground is wet, and that it is misting. I figure, well, this probably won't be like this my whole ride (usually the weather is significantly different from where I live about 3 miles into my 7 mile ride).

Well, suffice to say, the weather was different by my office... Different meaning it was actually raining here! Oh man, I have a change of socks, but boy, I wish I had a different pair of pants to wear. Oh well.

Hope everyone's a little drier than I am!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2017)

How many power engineers does it take at an IEEE convention to restore power to the Hilton in Charlotte with all the bad storms???

Dammit @Supe!


----------



## Moderator (Apr 24, 2017)

Its Duke Energy what do you expect?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2017)

Moderator said:


> Its Duke Energy what do you expect?


ldman:


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> How many power engineers does it take at an IEEE convention to restore power to the Hilton in Charlotte with all the bad storms???
> 
> Dammit @Supe!


It's probably not restored, since they're all dicking around at an IEEE convention!

Seriously though, this is the most rain we've had here since I can remember in a very long time, so you guys really picked a winner!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Supe said:


> It's probably not restored, since they're all dicking around at an IEEE convention!
> 
> Seriously though, this is the most rain we've had here since I can remember in a very long time, so you guys really picked a winner!


But does NC employ any skilled storm water engineers??? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2017)

Outsourced to Florida's finest.  That's why we have so much flooding.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2017)

quick, does someone have design plans for an ark?!   We are forecasted to get almost 7 inches of rain sat/sun.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> quick, does someone have design plans for an ark?!   We are forecasted to get almost 7 inches of rain sat/sun.


Oy, good luck!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 30, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> quick, does someone have design plans for an ark?!   We are forecasted to get almost 7 inches of rain sat/sun.


There is a full-scale model of the Biblical Ark in Kentucky (halfway between Lexington and Cincinnati).  I've been there.  It's a hell of a thing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2017)

100% historically accurate in every way.



Spoiler



Even dinosaurs...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 30, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> 100% historically accurate in every way.


Awwww...you ruined the surprise!

The boat really is a thing to behold.  It's enormous.  But, outside of physical dimensions and construction, it is about as scientifically and factually incorrect as it possibly could be.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn, didn't mean to ruin it. My bad.  

Some day I'll go see it, just to say I did, but I have no intention of ever willingly giving money to Ken Hamm or any of his ridiculous ventures.

Edit: revised post accordingly.


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Awwww...you ruined the surprise!
> 
> The boat really is a thing to behold.  It's enormous.  But, outside of physical dimensions and construction, it is about as scientifically and factually incorrect as it possibly could be.


Two of each animal, and bilge pumps?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2017)

my eyes!!!  the sun was so bright this morning. Haven't seen it since last wednesday.


----------



## leggo PE (May 1, 2017)

High of 74 and sunny today! Yay!


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2017)

Cloudy and drizzling today.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2017)

high 20's and snow Saturday, Sunny and 60 yesterday, sunny and 70 today - but just to be safe going to delay turning on the sprinklers until after mothers day


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2017)

58 fookin' degrees

in south Louisiana

IN MAY!


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2017)

you would think that would be a good thing? You guys have plenty of months to sweat it out!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2017)

the storms are a comin'...the pressure, earache, nausea causing headaches that always hit before a storm have set in.


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2017)

Dry inside


----------



## snickerd3 (May 16, 2017)

very warm and sunny this week, but a nice breeze.  sprayed/applied sunblock twice about 15 minutes before going out on site and I still managed to get sunburn after 1.5hr walk.  stupid pale skin.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2017)

anyone else supposed to get snow Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> anyone else supposed to get snow Friday?


No, but it's going to be close to 90 on Thursday.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> anyone else supposed to get snow Friday?


No, my dealer won't be in town until Monday.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2017)

If I do get snow this Friday then we can safely assume that the end of the world is nigh.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2017)

its 80 today and I really don't want to put the doors back on the jeep!


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2017)

Just turn the heater up to high.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2017)

Rather breezy today in the Beaumont / Orange (Golden Triangle) area of Texas.  Ran up on the Cajun Navy rolling in to help out the flood victims.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2017)

super foggy today!!!!


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2017)

Drizzle and strong winds here today.  Catching the tail end of that storm coming up the coast.  On the plus side, last night was the first evening cool enough (low 80's) to actually get some work done in the garage.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2017)

the temps swings are brutal....monday it was in the 90s yesterday it was in the 70s today in the 60s.


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2017)

69 today, coldest its been in months.  Definitely getting residuals from down south, been pouring all day.


----------



## User1 (Sep 6, 2017)

we're still on fire (literally) up in these here parts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 8, 2017)

My parents are choking on smoke in the northwest , and I just sent the Mr. to Florida.  (Really?)  Makes 100% logical sense.  Send the cleanup crew before the hurricane.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> My parents are choking on smoke in the northwest , and I just sent the Mr. to Florida.  (Really?)  Makes 100% logical sense.  Send the cleanup crew before the hurricane.


Who's going to babysit your kids then?

oking:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 8, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's going to babysit your kids then?
> 
> oking:


Hmm.  Good question.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

I think what we need to end these fires and western haze is an early mid September snow storm?  amiright?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I think what we need to end these fires and western haze is an early mid September snow storm?  amiright?


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2017)

Well, I guess we missed the overwhelming majority of the Irma periphery.  Decent wind gusts last night, lost part of a shutter, lots of leaves and some limbs down on the drive into work, but that's about it.  No way we got anywhere near the 6 inches of rain that was forecast.  We have a couple isolated blobs of yellow on the radar that may pass through, but nothing more.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 12, 2017)

The eye passed over us, but by that time it had been down graded to a tropical storm and we didn't have any winds exceed 60 mph (I think), we got 5.8 inches of rain on Monday and another half or so this morning.  Loss of power for about 12 hours, and a day and a half off work. 

Pretty sure most of the crews heading to FL are staging themselves here as all the parking lots of the large shopping centers are full.  Traffic has been horrid but all Florida license plates all heading south/south east.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 13, 2017)

Already lost two people from one of my projects to restoration efforts one to the Keys, one to Puerto Rico.  Another is slated to leave in early Oct for desitination to be determined.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2017)

next week the lows start to dip into the 40's... hopefully this summer thing is almost a bad memory


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 13, 2017)

high in the upper 60s today, tomorrows high is the upper 80s.  these swings HURT!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2017)

Back in the 90's!  YAY!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2017)

it was 48 this am for the drive to work and felt great!


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

Back into the upper 80's here every day, usually high 70's when I leave for work in the AM.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2017)

there is a chance tomorrow is the last day we break 80's for a while the news folks said


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2017)

90s today and predicted the same for the next 5+ days


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2017)

we were supposed to hit up Vail this weekend but its supposed to rain / snow all weekend long up there and apparnalty that's taking all the fun out of the wifes intended leaf watching - I was just going for the jeep drive and the beer drinking


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2017)

35 this morning in Fairbanks, AK.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

Geez, the wildfires up here are awful. I was watching the local news last night, and I've never seen anything like it before. As to how it pertains to the weather her? Terrible, terrible air quality. I can feel it on my rides to/from work and also on my run yesterday. People are legitimately walking around wearing dust masks, and I'm starting to think I should get one too because conditions are supposed to be bad at least through the weekend.

On a related note, please keep all of those affected by these fires in your thoughts, guys and gals!


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Geez, the wildfires up here are awful. I was watching the local news last night, and I've never seen anything like it before. As to how it pertains to the weather her? Terrible, terrible air quality. I can feel it on my rides to/from work and also on the run yesterday. People are legitimately walking around wearing dust masks, and I'm starting to think I should get one too because conditions are supposed to bad at least through the weekend.
> 
> On a related note, please keep all of those affected by these fires in your thoughts, guys and gals!


definitely use one if you feel it that badly. when we had wildfires in montana + oregon resulting in smoke in the city it was pretty detectable too. I walked with my fleece in front of my mouth for a less mask-y filter. haha.

also terrible everyone being displaced and the loss! I cannot imagine losing everything. I know people recover just fine, but the devastation of having to start over vs choosing to would put me in a lot of shock. 

there was a fire 4 houses down from the house i grew up in (my parents still live there) yesterday. an older lady was taken out on a stretcher. also hoping she's doing okay. 

fire is beautiful. but terrifying.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> definitely use one if you feel it that badly. when we had wildfires in montana + oregon resulting in smoke in the city it was pretty detectable too. I walked with my fleece in front of my mouth for a less mask-y filter. haha.
> 
> also terrible everyone being displaced and the loss! I cannot imagine losing everything. I know people recover just fine, but the devastation of having to start over vs choosing to would put me in a lot of shock.
> 
> ...


Yikes, I hope your parents' neighbor is okay!

Yeah, I remember one of the principals telling me about how he lost the house he was living in with a roommate during the Oakland Hills fires in 1991. I was too young to remember those, but they were pretty terrible too.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2017)

Stay safe, Leggo.  I keep holding my breath on these fires, since aerial photos show it creeping closer and closer to Sonoma Raceway.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2017)

hope you all get some rain soon, looks like that about the only thing that will help.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

Yep, rain would be good. Right now, the only thing in the next 10 day forecast other than sunny or party cloudy is a 50% change of showers next Thursday. I highly doubt, at this point, that that will even transpire. Man, CA has maybe technically gotten out of the drought (that's a different topic), but it sure does need water right now.

I just hope the winds cooperate. They are what has been making it the trickiest, I think.


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Yep, rain would be good. Right now, the only thing in the next 10 day forecast other than sunny or party cloudy is a 50% change of showers next Thursday. I highly doubt, at this point, that that will even transpire. Man, CA has maybe technically be out of the drought (that's a different topic), but it sure does need water right now.
> 
> I just hope the winds cooperate. They are what has been making it the trickiest, I think.


we had a teensy bit of rain up here today. i wafted it your direction.


----------



## Exengineer (Oct 14, 2017)

You know how to avoid being victimized by wildfires and  earthquakes?  Don't live in California for starters.  Just like people who live in trailer parks in Kansas and Oklahoma invite getting blown away by a tornado, anyone living in California has to assess the risks and decide what their risk profile is.  Mine is to NOT be victimized by an earthquake or a wildfire.  Aren't there already enough risks out there to shorten your life without deliberately living in a location that is known for these events?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh goodie,  this should get good.

opcorn:


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 14, 2017)

Californians don't feed trolls.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2017)

Nah, just live in a place where staying outside for more than a few hours can literally kill you if you're not bundled up...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

Air quality is better today, and was good down here over the weekend. I read somewhere that if all of the fires stay in their current state (which is highly unlikely) and the winds cooperate, they might all be contained as soon as Friday. Yep, Friday.

And yikes, it seems Spain and Portugal are experiencing a similar thing now, too. With a hurricane heading towards the UK, as well. That's pretty nuts. I hope everyone stays safe on that side of the pond, too.


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

We got heavy rain this morning, and the temperature feels like its dropped about 20 degrees.  Rumor has it we may see temps in the 40's tonight!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2017)

I left my window cracked and Sunday it got down to 29, house was freezing, but It was one of those mornings it felt good to be under a shit load of blankets..

were high 70's during the day rest of the week (after getting snow this time last week)


----------



## User1 (Oct 16, 2017)

weirdos.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 16, 2017)

Supe said:


> We got heavy rain this morning, and the temperature feels like its dropped about 20 degrees.  Rumor has it we may see temps in the 40's tonight!


We got that yesterday, except there wasn't much rain along with it.  The wind picked up when I was on the 11th tee, and by the time we got to the 11th green, the temp dropped 20 degrees and it was sprinkling.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

46 degrees out right now.  Slept like a rock because the house dropped to 65 degrees.  Nice ride in, too.  Didn't have to turn the AC on, just let the heated seats work its magic on my back and enjoyed some cool, fresh air!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

I've got to thicken my blood back up after spending the last two years in Hawaii. This morning's 48 degrees was pretty much the coldest I've been in 2.5 years except for a brief one hour at the top of Haleakala in Maui to see the sunrise.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 24, 2017)

It's 5:30AM and 87 degrees outside.


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2017)

Much nicer out today than it was yesterday!  52 out now, but will be mid 70's soon.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

It's a high of 84 degrees here today. It was the same yesterday, and last Tuesday. It's pretty weird.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

.


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

fireguy_PE said:


> In my neighborhood it was already 80 degrees between 5:00 and 5:30 this morning.


no.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 24, 2017)

fireguy_PE said:


> In my neighborhood it was already 80 degrees between 5:00 and 5:30 this morning.


You're not in Rancho, hopefully?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2017)

It was 88° when we left Vegas last night and 39 when we landed in Denver, the 39° is definitely where it's at  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 24, 2017)

fireguy_PE said:


> Nope, San Gabriel Valley (SoCal).


The traffic still won't be fun tonight off the 210. Fortunately we live closer to the coast.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2017)

White, fluffy rain!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2017)

You bastards are getting all my snow!


----------



## User1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Got snow dusting in chi Fri night too


----------



## User1 (Dec 10, 2017)

I only brought a fleece.


----------



## User1 (Dec 10, 2017)

So far I'm still alive


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> So far I'm still alive


Lots of good bloody mary bars in Chicago. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Heading to brunch now 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2017)

this is my former neighbors back yard in Atlanta from this past weekend (while I spent the day here in CO wearing shorts)


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2017)

Do you live in the Rocky Mountain region? Prepare for snow on Friday, since we need to drive to the inlaws.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 11, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> Got snow dusting in chi Fri night too


I measured a dense spot and got 3.5"...


----------



## User1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sitting in Portland because bitches couldn't see in Seattle. Can't even get me a donut. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> I measured a dense spot and got 3.5"...


Give your wife my condolences.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 11, 2017)

I must not be a very effective communicator with her.  Whenever I give her all the condolences I have, it's like she doesn't even recognize it.  Is there some other way to make an impact?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2017)

usually add an eyeroll at the end


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 13, 2017)

Feels like temp is 4 today after mid-40s or so yesterday...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2017)

Only 8 deg. F above 0 this morning. @akwooly or @Dleg, can you do better?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2017)

I can do better.  60 F.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 14, 2017)

It's been 80+°F here since November


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2017)

We're supposed to hit 25 today after an overnight low of 17.... centigrade.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 14, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> We're supposed to hit 25 today after an overnight low of 17.... centigrade.


So 77 and 63 in Freedom, right?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 14, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Only 8 deg. F above 0 this morning. @akwooly or @Dleg, can you do better?


it was 40 deg F yesterday and was 20 deg F this morning.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 14, 2017)

akwooly said:


> it was 40 deg F yesterday and was 20 deg F this morning.


Damn, yesterday it was colder here in the Carolinas than it was up there?


----------



## P-E (Dec 15, 2017)

16F in Boston.   Not quite brass monkey cold yet.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2017)

P-E said:


> 16F in Boston.   Not quite brass monkey cold yet.


It's 11F just south of you. Luckily it's not windy today.


----------



## P-E (Dec 15, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> It's 11F just south of you. Luckily it's not windy today.


You can say that again.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2017)

It's 11F just south of you. Luckily it's not windy today.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2017)

7 degrees this morning when I walked the dogs at 6:20.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> 7 degrees this morning when I walked the dogs at 6:20.


Screw that, the dog can walk itself.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

I just passed 2 DOT tanker trucks, 18 wheeler variety, putting out deicer on the interstate, I guess that means were expecting something bad?

Never seen them bring out the 18 wheelers before... maybe it's common Idk?


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2017)

not weather related, I don't think, but there was a gigantic crash on the SB route of my work commute this morning. I saw over 10 police cars, at least 2 ambulances and one fire truck...and multiple smashed cars  I hope everyone is ok. what a way to start the holiday weekend???


----------



## Supe (Dec 26, 2017)

New England is cold as f*ck.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2017)

What ya got? It's 9 here - went for a walk and almost died


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 26, 2017)

Gonna be -1F Thursday night. Just in time for me to be home.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 27, 2017)

Where I used to live, it's a high of 1 degree tomorrow. Where I currently live, it's a high of 57 tomorrow.

I think I'm happy to be where I am!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 27, 2017)

-11 here this morning.

Don't worry, it will be like -14 at night in a few days from now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

^ about the same here the last few days. GD it's cold!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2017)

yeah makes me glad we just get a "taste" of cold, was 4 degrees when I left for work yesterday and 45 when I drove home. it was like Holy F/n Shit I am taking the top off the jeep!


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## P-E (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 2, 2018)

Supe said:


>


Same here. It's way to friggin' cold for my island blood right now!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 2, 2018)

yup.  this sux.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 2, 2018)

It's going to be 28 F tomorrow. It's going to be like a heat wave.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 2, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> It's going to be 28 F tomorrow. It's going to be like a heat wave.


Haha it's in the 20s where I live and we're freaking out over how cold it is.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Minus 8 deg F this morning. School cancelled. Work not cancelled.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 2, 2018)

-15 this morning. School not canceled. 

Work not cancelled.


----------



## frazil (Jan 2, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> -15 this morning. School not canceled.
> 
> Work not cancelled.


 I just arrived in MN, i can confirm that its cold!!

though it was -18 when i left VT this morning


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 2, 2018)

-18 in your little house in the woods? I should stop my complaining.

Enjoy MSP. If you have time, go to Stillwater, MN. They have an ice palace there that just opened up over the weekend.


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> -15 this morning. School not canceled.
> 
> Work not cancelled.


They usually do a 2 hour delay for the schools around here if its in the 20's.  Hell, most of the buses don't even have block heaters, and tomorrow they'll all have dead batteries since they've been sitting for two weeks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 3, 2018)

Supe said:


> They usually do a 2 hour delay for the schools around here if its in the 20's.  Hell, most of the buses don't even have block heaters, and tomorrow they'll all have dead batteries since they've been sitting for two weeks.




20s, really?  Schools around here don't go back until the 8th so I don't know if they'd be cancelling for the below zero temps.  I remember having to go to school when it was -5, but with the wussification of America they're probably cancelling for that these days.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh and I had to walk to school in knee-deep snow uphill both ways.   ld-025:


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> 20s, really?  Schools around here don't go back until the 8th so I don't know if they'd be cancelling for the below zero temps.  I remember having to go to school when it was -5, but with the wussification of America they're probably cancelling for that these days.


Yep.  Most kids around here don't even own winter coats.  It's nuts.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 3, 2018)

Up to 33 here!  Yay!


----------



## csb (Jan 4, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> 20s, really?  Schools around here don't go back until the 8th so I don't know if they'd be cancelling for the below zero temps.  I remember having to go to school when it was -5, but with the wussification of America they're probably cancelling for that these days.


My kid has gone to school when it's been minus 20F. Our calendar doesn't include snow days, so kids go to school. Cold? Snowy? Blizzard? Get your ass to school.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 4, 2018)

Snow day here. East coast snow storm of the decade. We don’t deal with snow very well.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2018)

I think the coldest our schools have been open is -10, but it doesn't generally get that cold here all that often to be honest... its weird with the snow, they have closed school some days for 6 inches and other times left it open with 10+ inches..

saw some snow pics  in Savannah, GA yesterday- very odd, wish they would send that shit our way!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 4, 2018)

Boston area is pretty much shutdown for a full day snowstorm with whiteout conditions.  Snow started ~7:30-8 and is expected to continue through ~7PM.  Estimating about a foot.  Got to clean it up fast because it's being followed by frigid temperatures tomorrow an Saturday.  Early next week we're supposed to see upper 30's in temps.  Crazy.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2018)

It's a wet one out there!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 8, 2018)

well we survived one of the longest cold spells in history here in the Boston area.  temperatures are on the rise and saying it might be in the 50s on Thursday.  That will be a welcome change.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2018)

62F when I got off the plane in NOLA yesterday.  Rained last night, but stopped this morning.  Felt good to walk to the oyster bar in a t shirt!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 9, 2018)

First rainstorm of the season and it's killer. Our autosampler got washed away and is now somewhere in our detention basin. I spent 10 minutes trying to fish the rest of our equipment out of the channel and came back to the office completely soaked and had to change clothes. I can't imagine how bad the mud flows are in the recent burn areas in Santa Barbara.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2018)

Drone claw to the rescue?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

YMZ PE said:


> I spent 10 minutes trying to fish the rest of our equipment out of the channel and came back to the office completely soaked and had to change clothes.


Wait, don't you have interns for that? :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait, don't you have interns engineering technicians for that? :dunno:


Fixed.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 15, 2018)

Work from home Tuesday!


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 16, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Work from home Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10717


LMAO.  Pretty much! I'm working from home today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Work from home Tuesday!





txjennah said:


> LMAO.  Pretty much! I'm working from home today.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 16, 2018)

Unfortunately, I really actually have to work today.  At least I get to wear my slippers all day.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2018)

Possible snow this afternoon, and probable tomorrow morning.  Sounds like a work from home in my underwear kind of day!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2018)

We got about an inch of snow over a layer of ice last Friday/Saturday.  I barely noticed because I was comatose from the flu.  I noticed that it was snowing again yesterday, checked the forecast, and it said we were supposed to get about 1 inch.  I went to take the trash out this morning, and we got at least 4 more inches last night.  I sure am glad I was already off for being sick today.  The roads were untouched as far as I could tell this morning.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2018)

Supe said:


> Sounds like a work from home in my underwear kind of day!


And how's that different than when you're working in the office??? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2018)

At the office, I'm a suit and tie man.  Birthday suit.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 16, 2018)

^^ But bow tie or neck tie?


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2018)

Bolo.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh dear.  A really unfortunate visual with a bolo tie and a pocket protector just popped into my head.


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2018)

Where the heck is the pocket protector?


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2018)

Was supposed to start snowing at 8PM last night... then 4am this morning... 

Drove to work with nothing but light rain.  I'll be amazed if it snows at all at this point.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2018)

^Very similar here, but we got an email this morning telling us to work from home unless it's absolutely necessary to go into the office, so I'm sitting here in the house drinking my coffee with my work laptop. It hasn't even started raining yet...


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2018)

Started coming down pretty heavy, looking shitty out now.  Will let my boss pass final judgement.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 17, 2018)

Supe said:


> Where the heck is the pocket protector?


Adhesive.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 17, 2018)

We're getting ~ 4in. of heavy wet snow.  I opted to work from home instead of driving back and forth t work in this crap.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2018)

Ended up getting around 4" of snow last night also.  Side roads were a solid sheet of ice this morning, so working from home after leaving early yesterday.  Over 200 reported accidents in Charlotte yesterday, passed a few cars facing the wrong direction on the way home.  Highways weren't icy, but had so much slush it felt like you were hydroplaning everywhere.  Thankfully traffic was super light.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2018)

put some chains on your foucs and go out and have some fun!


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 18, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


>


Lol it was legit work!  Lots of spreadsheets open on my small laptop monitor. We don't have a great home office set up :\


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2018)

What is this "work from home" crap that everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> What is this "work from home" crap that everyone keeps talking about?


It's a U.S. thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2018)

A bit of a winter wonderland view waking up this morning...


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2018)

60's here!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 23, 2018)

We got 9 inches of snow yesterday.

For whatever reason, school is closed.

This morning, I had to drive to work and pick up the laptop and then go home as I am "babysitting" the kid today.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2018)

The weather was too bad for me to make it into work today also


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> The weather was too bad for me to make it into work today also


RG hittin' up the half pipe! Grind that ridge!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2018)

Shaun White was on this same pipe a few weeks ago - good thing he isn't here today for the old man to show him up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## akwooly (Jan 23, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> The weather was too bad for me to make it into work today also


so you decided to hit the pipe instead. nice!


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2018)

He's in CO.  I'm pretty sure he hits the pipe while he's at work, too.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2018)

the patches are better


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 21, 2018)

super rainy of late.


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2018)

Bouts of rain on and off, but the warmest February I can remember since I've lived in NC.  It was mid 60's when I drove to work this morning, supposed to get up to 75.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2018)

When I got to Cleveland earlier this week, it was 50s and 60s. Today it's 30s with sleet/snow/rain mix. Wonderful...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2018)

Have you had any Buzz Beer?

It was 60 on Sunday and -2 when I drove to work Tuesday....lots of that yankee slush laying around...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2018)

I had to look it up. So not yet.

https://untappd.com/TheClevelandBrewery


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I had to look it up. So not yet.
> 
> https://untappd.com/TheClevelandBrewery




Buzz Beer started here.

The whole clip is good but Buzz starts at ~3:10


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 23, 2018)

6" of the white stuff fell last night.

We are in for 6"-10" Saturday night.

Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## P-E (Feb 23, 2018)

Sleet and freezing rain up here in the mountains


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 23, 2018)

Why do they always have to plow the damn roads?


----------



## P-E (Feb 23, 2018)

In case you need to make a beer run


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2018)

Warm, but dreary/rainy/shitty.


----------



## P-E (Mar 9, 2018)

@MA_PE we got pummeled up in the hills.  Three trees down in the yard. with one on the new car luckily min damage). How'd your neighborhood fare?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2018)

Other than the inconvenience of the mounds of slush, I had no problems.  Power never went out and no damage.  I did pass several downed wires on my way to work yesterday, but they were tied off to one side so traffic could get by.  I know people in Burlington and Billerica that are still without power with no definitive answer on when it'll be back on.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2018)

the sun came out!!!  it's been a gloomy several days


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2018)

More rain here for the billionth day in a row, possible snow flurries forecast?!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 12, 2018)

They're calling for a foot or so of snow tomorrow in the Boston area with blizzard conditions during the day.  It's predicted to start around 11 PM and then continue to tomorrow night.  PITA.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2018)

so you are getting our early march snow storm instead...it snowed most of the day yesterday but nothing stuck.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> They're calling for a foot or so of snow tomorrow in the Boston area with blizzard conditions during the day.  It's predicted to start around 11 PM and then continue to tomorrow night.  PITA.


We have some folks from your way down here today.  One up north near NH got 15" of snow, the one south of Boston got 1".


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> They're calling for a foot or so of snow tomorrow in the Boston area with blizzard conditions during the day.  It's predicted to start around 11 PM and then continue to tomorrow night.  PITA.


Yup, no school tomorrow. Likely not going to work either.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> Likely not going to work either.


There's a surprise...lol


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2018)

its a balmy 50 degrees out!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> There's a surprise...lol


State is closed tomorrow.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 13, 2018)

Everything is shut down around here today.  Just waiting for it to stop around 8:00 tonight so we can start the cleanup.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2018)

Ha, the snow is "falling" horizontally.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 13, 2018)

It raineth.


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2018)

Sunny today, but so many f*cking Bradford pear petals everywhere it may as well be a blizzard.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2018)

I remember the one week I could leave my windows open in Atlanta - between spring and pollen season / full heat of summer...


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 13, 2018)

Damn those Bradford pears!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 13, 2018)

Well the predictions held true.  We have a boatload of snow on the ground and it's still coming down pretty good.  we'll end up with ~1ft to 1-1/2 ft hen it's done.  I plan on starting the clean up ~8PM.  PITA.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2018)

cant you find some kid looking to make a few bucks and pay them to do some shoveling?


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2018)

WTF?  I didn't even wear a coat to work since I thought it'd be like yesterday, and its snowing hard.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2018)

Supe said:


> its snowing hard


Is it horizontal hard or vertical hard?


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2018)

It had some dangle angle. 

Of course I just looked out the window, and it's nearly stopped and I can see blue sky.  What the actual f*ck?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2018)

Supe said:


> It had some dangle angle.
> 
> Of course I just looked out the window, and it's nearly stopped and I can see blue sky.  What the actual f*ck?


See, climate change is real.


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2018)

Agreed.  I bet it will change again tomorrow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 14, 2018)

Got 2 inches of snow last night, and it's supposed to be 60 tomorrow.  Gotta love Midwest weather.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2018)

> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM WEDNESDAY TO 8 AM EDT
> THURSDAY...
> 
> * WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 10 to
> ...



Happy first day of spring.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2018)

Pretty crazy thunderstorm this morning.  It was so deep and shook the house so bad I thought it was an earthquake at first.  Woke everyone up, dogs included, around 2am.  Couldn't fall back asleep after that.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2018)

yeah saw some tornado action in Alabama? heard that JSU had some building wiped out?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2018)

It was 60 degrees yesterday.  Wore shorts to dinner with family.  It is currently snowing...hard.  I'm fairly used to the Midwest's bipolar weather disorder, but the last couple of weeks have been crazy.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 20, 2018)

Hopefully tomorrows storm is only ~5-6 inches and will go away quickly.  It's not supposed to start snowing around here until ~4PM.  I wonder of they'll start cancelling school.


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2018)

Washed my car last night.  Started raining the second I pulled out of the driveway to head to wing night.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 21, 2018)

Forecast:  Rain/snow mix overnight.  Possible snow accumulation of up to 1" on grassy areas.

Reality:  4+ inches of wet, heavy snow.  Most of which accumulated on roads.  The roads are worse than they were during any snow storm of the winter because nobody was expecting it...no plows or salt trucks worked last night, so they are all way behind this morning.

An engineer would lose their license if they sucked at their job as hard as meteorologists.


----------



## P-E (Mar 21, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Hopefully tomorrows storm is only ~5-6 inches and will go away quickly.  It's not supposed to start snowing around here until ~4PM.  I wonder of they'll start cancelling school.


School is on, looks like we are looking at 24 hrs of snow starting at noon. There's a Trillium sour and stout release at 11:00, so that shouldn't be affected.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2018)

they closed school and the state for today. It hasn't even started to snow yet.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2018)

We ;re not expected to see anything until late afternoon/evening.  There were a fair amount early school closings listed so they can get credit for the school day.  Everyone is paranoid about having to make up the snow days either on weekends or at the end of the school year.  It's sad that inconvenience takes precedence over learning. and all strive for the contractual bare minimum


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2018)

better early than while it gets really nasty


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2018)

There should have been school today. Tomorrow morning is going to be difficult though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2018)

we have 4 snow days to make up this year...most in a long time, but 2 are from flu shutdowns


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 21, 2018)

Jeez, it's going to be crazy if schools close tomorrow.  They are already out till the end of June and have two Saturday classes for make up.


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2018)

Light sleet here now.  WTF?


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 21, 2018)

While you east coasters are busy getting snow, we're getting rain out here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2018)

2+ inchs of rain monday, rain again starting late tomorrow for the next week and a half..if the extended forecast is correct.  It;s going to be a very sucky and painfully week


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2018)

Just started snowing here.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold (30's) but dry this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 22, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> they closed school and the state for today. It hasn't even started to snow yet.


hahah, we ended up with no snow on the ground this morning.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 22, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> 2+ inchs of rain monday, rain again starting late tomorrow for the next week and a half..if the extended forecast is correct.  It;s going to be a very sucky and painfully week


Fun.  My wife is in your general vicinity this week for work.  At least it's about 20 degrees warmer than here... but it's sunny here!


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2018)

Blue skies, but has actually gotten COLDER since 6 am...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2018)

The "4-easter" was a bust here in the Boston area.  Never started snowing until early this morning.  Coating to 1 in. and snowing  a bit on the way to work this morning.  Many kids just got a day off yesterday and today....now comes the whining about having to make up those days.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm going to make it snow hard here next week by putting out my patio furniture this weekend, then double down and wash the cars...,


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 4, 2018)

WTH?! It's April 4th! ldman:


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 4, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> WTH?! It's April 4th! ldman:
> 
> View attachment 11022




Yeah, that rabbit is late for Easter!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2018)

snow is predicted for the Rockies home opener Friday - shouldn't baseball be a warm weather activity?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 14, 2018)

Blizzard warning in the Twin Cities!!

Damn you groundhog!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 16, 2018)

Sox game got postponed today along with a lot of the parades and re-enactments of the revolutionary war that are standards for Patriots Day, because of the cold/snow/slush.

Miserable day outside today.  The marathon is still on...all 30k runners of it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2018)

We got dumped on pretty good here in SE WI. Northern WI got it worse though. 18" in some places. Not funny mother nature. Outdoor volleyball starts in 2 weeks!!! ldman:


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 16, 2018)

It hailed here this morning! Now the sun's mostly out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2018)

Weather reports here frequently use the term "mostly fine".

This morning, they said the weather today will have periodic light showers but will be mostly fine.

We rarely have "lingering" weather. Rain showers can blow in, dump on us, then blow out in a couple of hours and the rest of the day is sunny and clear.  It really takes getting used to, simply because the weather back in CO tends to "build up" over a day or two then take another day to move out.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2018)

It's a gorgeous 70 degree day here in the mile high city.. 

With cold and snow on the horizon for Thursday......


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2018)

A tad windy here today.. can't tell from the pic on my way home but this trampoline is in the median of the road.. lols... wish it was my neighbors.....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2018)

April 19th. Well played Mother Nature. Glad we are heading to Orlando this weekend. :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Apr 19, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> February 78th. Well played Mother Nature. Glad we are heading to Orlando this weekend. :thumbs:


fixt


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2018)

So far the past week...the rain has been a nice break from all of the heat.  I think I'm going to make some soup for dinner...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

Not looking good for Them northern states like North Carolina.....


----------



## frazil (Sep 12, 2018)

That graphic is a little disturbing


----------



## P-E (Sep 12, 2018)

frazil said:


> That graphic is a little disturbing


Looks painful


----------



## frazil (Sep 12, 2018)

The comments on FB are hilarious: https://m.facebook.com/276028802497512/photos/a.276030142497378/1619787048121674/?type=3


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Someone get @csb in here immediately!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Someone get @csb in here immediately!


I hear she's already on her way to Wilmington as we speak...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2018)

I've been to Charleston during  a light rain and even then you are in knee deep water in a few minutes, hate to see what this is going to do?


----------



## frazil (Sep 12, 2018)

They’re screwed!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2018)

good to see Macon get on the map!

its a "shithole" btw...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like Hurricane Michael will be coming through here Wednesday/Thursday.  Lets see how much more shit this one can rip off my house...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2018)

thought it was going through the panhandle / FLA / BAMA area?

were prepping for 1st snowfall here tomorrow


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2018)

Here and SC are showing it as a Cat 2.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2018)

looking at the weather channel it does appear that thing takes a wide slice to the right after hitting the panhandle- just sort of a weird angle - hopefully it slows down before it reaches land


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2018)

All I know is that I'll be unplugging everything with an HDMI port this time around!


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2018)

Shit.  Guess Michael grew from a 2 to a 4 overnight, and my house is directly in its path as it passes between Columbia, SC and the Charlotte metro area.  6" of rain and 40 mph winds expected over something like 8 hours.  Wish us luck...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 10, 2018)

Good luck supe.  i hope it peters out. 

he-he-he  I said "peters"


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2018)

Ack, I hope you stay safe and without much damage, Supe!

I guess I shouldn't mention that it's 60 degrees and sunny here...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I guess I shouldn't mention that it's 60 degrees and sunny here...


82 and humid here.

@Supe, stay safe.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2018)

Stay safe supe!

EG?


Also it’s a light snow here - it’s just so lovely...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2018)

cloud sperm


----------



## Supe (Oct 11, 2018)

Swing and a miss, forecasters.  I have some puddles on my lawn from an hour of heavy rain, aaaaand that's about it.  I've heard maybe two gusts of wind, and that's about it.   Mostly annoying light rain.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2018)

f'k snow.

supe glad it was only annoying rain.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 11, 2018)

Glorious snow here!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 11, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Glorious snow﻿ here!


No such thing.


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> f'k snow.
> 
> supe glad it was only annoying rain.


Around 1:00 the rain and wind picked up quite a bit, but it fizzled out around 4:00 or so with no major damage to report.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2018)

yesterday was pretty nice, 20 degrees, around 3 IN of the white stuff,  lit up the wood stove and watched around 8 hours of football, cold as shit today , but the rest of the week here is going to be highs in the upper 50's / 60's..


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> yesterday was pretty nice, 20 degrees, around 3 IN of the white stuff


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkk.....


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2018)

it did make you want to go around and slap everyone who bitched all summer about it being "too hot"


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2018)

I'll probably be out there in shorts and my heavy Carhartt jacket...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2018)

I witness convection in clouds. Lightening, thunder, power goes out, then cell phone alert about tornado warning.

Wtf?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2018)

https://turnto10.com/news/local/tornado-warning-issued-for-providence-county

I guess they were right.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2018)

you sure you didn't put some tin foil in the microwave?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm sure, my wife hides the foil after the last time.


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2018)

Well, it feels like fall lasted about 9 1/2 hours in NC and now its winter.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2018)

that's a good thing if you spent $1200 on family ski though


----------



## Supe (Oct 25, 2018)

Why in the hell would I do something like that?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 9, 2018)

Oof, just heard on the radio that the air quality here, due to the fires, is 5x worse than Beijing, China.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Oof, just heard on the radio that the air quality here, due to the fires, is 5x worse than Beijing, China.


And Kim Kardashian was forced from her home.  What a shame.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2018)

Should we send troops to the border to keep the fleeing Californians from infiltrating America?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 9, 2018)

Because wildfires aren't serious problems... Sorry, it's not that fun to joke about for me.


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2018)

40's and rain for the next two days.  Absolutely miserable.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2018)

The pup gave me a nasty look when I put her out this am


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2018)

Beginning to think this rain will never end.  Just miserable with 37° temps.  News said its been 20° colder than average here the past few weeks.  Normally I wouldn't care, but the rain and leaves is jacking the mold/allergen count through the roof and it's killing my lungs.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2018)

woke up to 4+ inches of powdery snow followed by steady rain = ~2 in. SLUSH.  What a PITA.  Supposed to be high 40s tomorrow.  Whole lotta melting going on.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 16, 2018)

Look at the positive side...no shoveling.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2018)

So apparently you yanks had some trouble getting home in the snow last night?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2018)

I was in Las Vegas while Louisville was having an ice storm.  Good timing.

The first 2 days I was in Vegas, it was mid-50's with 25 mph+ winds.  The last several days were upper-60's with calm winds...that was nice.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2018)

golfballsize hail and tornadoes hit all over the area saturday.  the closest was a couple miles from our house.  one of cars took some hail. damage.  so far no death directl related to the storm...hit  late afternoon so people weren't sleeping.  had it hit overnight the numbers would likely have been different.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2018)

Saw your tornado post, looked scary!  

70's Monday, 60's yesterday, 50's today, and calling for snow on Monday.  WTF?


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 6, 2018)

It's 28F today!  So much warmer than yesterday!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2018)

26°F on the way in this morning


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2018)

Wusses. It was -1°F  for the low yesterday. This morning was a balmy 19 °F.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 6, 2018)

You can keep that sh*t.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> You can keep that sh*t.


x2!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2018)

I'll take it, because the snow is currently falling, which means water in the summer here, which means less wildfire danger. I don't mind shoveling the driveway as much this year, after what happened in my neighborhood this past summer. Also, it's ski season b!tches!


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> I'll take it, because the snow is currently falling, which means water in the summer here, which means less wildfire danger. I don't mind shoveling the driveway as much this year, after what happened in my neighborhood this past summer. Also, it's ski season b!tches!


POW POW POW

Good gosh, it's some lovely powder that came in overnight.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 6, 2018)

I want snow...at least when there is snow that means it is slightly warmer than freezing.  Sun has been down for a couple hours...Pitch.  Black.  Outside.  Kinda spooky.


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> I want snow...at least when there is snow that means it is slightly warmer than freezing.


https://nsidc.org/cryosphere/snow/science/formation.html

"While it can be too warm to snow, it cannot be too cold to snow. Snow can occur even at incredibly low temperatures as long as there is some source of moisture and some way to lift or cool the air. It is true, however, that most heavy snowfalls occur when there is relatively warm air near the ground—typically -9 degrees Celsius (15 degrees Fahrenheit) or warmer—since warmer air can hold more water vapor."

The feels like here is 6F.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 6, 2018)

Polar vortex where are you?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2018)

Light snowfall all throughout the day. It was pretty nice not sure how I ever did Christmas before living in a cold area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2018)

No polar vortex. @csb lives in Wyoming...where it BOTH sucks and blows.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Light snowfall all throughout the day. It was pretty nice not sure how I ever did Christmas before living in a cold area




I'll never forget being on the roof of my wife's house in December putting up Christmas lights and sweating my balls off (in south Georgia,) thinking this just ain't right.

On the other hand, she misses the daffodils blooming in early February.


----------



## csb (Dec 7, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> No polar vortex. @csb lives in Wyoming...where Utah sucks and Nebraska blows.


fixt


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 7, 2018)

csb said:


> POW POW POW
> 
> Good gosh, it's some lovely powder that came in overnight.








:B


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2018)

This is the last couple days of the dog water bowl..


----------



## csb (Dec 7, 2018)

That's the biggest whisky ice I've ever seen.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2018)

csb said:


> https://nsidc.org/cryosphere/snow/science/formation.html
> 
> "While it can be too warm to snow, it cannot be too cold to snow. Snow can occur even at incredibly low temperatures as long as there is some source of moisture and some way to lift or cool the air. It is true, however, that most heavy﻿ snowfalls occur when there is relatively war﻿m air ne﻿ar the ground—typically -9 degrees Celsius (15 degrees Fahrenheit) or warmer—since warmer air can hold more water vapor."﻿


This makes sense to me. When I lived in VT, it only ever seemed to snow when it was around 20-32 degrees. Maybe it got into the teens some times, but I remember liking it when it was in the 20's best!

Here, it's 52, high of 57, I think.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 10, 2018)

It is cold and I am wearing shoes that are inappropriate for this type of weather.  My heels are so cold.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 10, 2018)

So, how was that snowstorm out east?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

my in laws got around 18 inches ( they live near NC / VA border) the snow looked pretty good!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2018)

they're threatening us with a "few flakes" or a "light dusting" later this week.  The sadist in me chuckled when I heard NC/VA got 15+ inches.  that must totally cripple the area.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

We drove through northern NC years ago when they got over a foot and I was surprised how well they cleared the roads to be honest - I was in a two wheel drive / RWD Durango and thought about staying at hotel 2 hours into a 4 hour drive but they had the plows out running and we drove through - rural areas probably do better with country folks versus city folk though

Colorado has a new fine, if you block traffic during a snow storm and don't have 4WD/AWD/snow chains on your vehicle its a $650 fine, curious to see if they actually charge people  when the pile ups happen


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2018)

Nothing but rain in Charlotte.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

that's crazy my in laws are in Wilkesboro (cant recall how far that is from Charlotte) but they had a shit ton of snow..


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2018)

There are actually unmelted piles of snow en-route to the office today, which is only about 15 miles north of my house.  My coworker said he got a few inches of snow on the east side of town.  I guess I'm just blessed.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 11, 2018)

One of my coworkers got stuck at the Charlotte airport Sunday.  Finally made it home at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2018)

We ended up with between 4-5 inches here at my house, but the northern part of Raleigh got upwards of 8-10 inches. That's basically what our yearly average is and we got it before winter even started! I worked from home yesterday and am currently still at home, though I may go into the office a little later this morning. We have snow lingering around on the grass, but the roads have cleared up nicely. Similar to Supe, I drove my son to basketball practice last night and about 3 miles south of my house there was pretty much no snow on the ground.


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2018)

It's f'ing cold.  Carhartt came out today.  I guess salting the parking lot would have been too much to ask.  They salted about 5 feet around the front door, but the entire lot is a solid sheet of black ice.  Basically had to skate/forward moonwalk into the office.


----------



## User1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Supe said:


> It's f'ing cold.  Carhartt came out today.  I guess salting the parking lot would have been too much to ask.  They salted about 5 feet around the front door, but the entire lot is a solid sheet of black ice.  Basically had to skate/forward moon﻿walk into the office.﻿


video or it didn't happen


----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2018)

Here you go:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2018)

Went to the beach yesterday. Absolutely beautiful summer weather, but it was a bit windy. The surfers had some good waves (4-5' high) to play around with. Planning on getting some bodyboards for the family for Xmas, so when we're at the beach condo next week we can play too.

Simply....

Having....

A wonderful summertime...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 17, 2019)

Mother Nature: 1

Leggo's: 0

Got caught in a torrential downpour walking 5 blocks this morning. At least it's just water!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2019)

Predictions are that we're getting our first real snowstorm of the season Sat night to Sunday night.  We have Monday off of MLK day so at least we can clean up and rest a bit before going back to work but it really f's up a long weekend.  We've been fortunate with no snow up to now.  I hope this doesn't start a trend for the next couple of months.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2019)

The mountains here have been getting good snow dumps but we have only had 2-3 mild snow falls in general Denver area - I think most of the storms have hit far east of the city out towards Kansas, but I Could just use some moisture for my non native landscaping...

We are headed to Leadville next week to do some Yurt "Glamping" - Hoping to get a few more feet of snow while we are there!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 28, 2019)

1st real snowfall in the Twin Cities last night/this morning. Only got about 4"-5" in my area. Roads will be crazy until everyone remembers how to drive in the snow.

Later in the week we should get low temps in the mid -20's. (That's not with the windchill either!!) I'm pretty sure that school will be cancelled.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2019)

Cool, and either beautiful or rain here, with nothing in between.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2019)

We got our now and a deep freeze followed within 3 days by warming to the 50's and rain.  Now they're calling for more temperature drops (~20s so not crazy) and maybe some light snow in Boston area.  Overall not a bad winter so far.  They can keep the snow in ski country.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 28, 2019)

Weekend driving was bad.  Saw a bunch of spin-outs at around 7/8am on Sunday morning.  Wasn't too cold, but the wind chill made a thin sheen of ice over the road bridges and ramps onto the expressway.  Which ended poorly for a lot of people/actually had a bad enough accident that they closed a huge swath of the expressway.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2019)

Since my previous post we have had 3 pretty decent snows in Denver. I have a West facing house and rarely have to shovel the driveway, my neighbors across the streets east facing houses look like we have had a blizzard for the last 2 months since the snow never melts due to the shade. So this morning as it was snowing I shoveled all of the sidewalks in our cul-de-sac. But F them they can do their own driveways..


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2019)

47 here today.  Aside from all the rain, I think this is the mildest winter we've had since being in NC.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

7 this morning!  But I know a lot colder in Minnesota / Wisconsin areas today!

The barney fife cops have been out in the neighborhood issuing warnings to people warming there cars up - so fucking stupid they waste time on that - luckily its only "against the law" if you do it in the street and not in your driveway so I have been puffing away hoping to see one of those bastards drive by


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 29, 2019)

School was been canceled up here for both today and tomorrow.


----------



## User1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> 7 this morning!  But I know a lot colder in Minnesota / Wisconsin areas today!
> 
> The barney fife cops have been out in the neighborhood issuing warnings to people warming there cars up - so fucking stupid they waste time on that - luckily its only "against the law" if you do it in the street and not in your driveway so I﻿ have been puffing away hoping to see one of those bastards drive by﻿﻿


what like you can't have your car warm up if you're not sitting in it, but you're ok to idle if you're sitting in it? take a nap? Lol


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

yup... not on the street (ROW) but you can in your driveway - supposedly its a "theft" problem, cause you know most criminals are up at 6:00 am on a 10 degree day when normal people are going to work

We actually have had some car thefts in our hood, but mostly at night - I asked barney why don't they just spend the time and drive through at night? Then I was given the why do you hate cops look?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2019)

Are they going to write you a citation if you're warming your car up while parked at a curb???  That's absurd. 

If you leave your car unlocked with the keys in it and it gets stolen then IMHO you deserve to have it stolen and you can argue with the insurance company.  These days remote starters will idle it but no one can just drive away and the keyless entry cars you can take the key away from the vehicle and leave it idling.   All anyone else needs to do is have a spare set of keys and lock it while it running.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> yup... not on the street (ROW) but you can in your driveway - supposedly its a "theft" problem, cause you know most criminals are up at 6:00 am on a 10 degree day when normal people are going to work


My brother-in-law actually had his car stolen out of his driveway in an upscale suburb of St. Louis doing that.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

There is upscale in St Luis?  isn't that whole town a dumpster fire?

I am sure this happens(some) but I don't think its worth sending the cops looking for people trying to get their windshields to defrost as well as this is a really stupid law. I see cops cars all the time running while they are at dunkin donuts!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 29, 2019)

We had a high-profile case of someone getting a ticket for warming up their car in their driveway last year.  After all the blowback the legislature quickly passed a law making it legal to do that on private property, but it's still illegal on a street or in a business parking lot (exempting cars with remote starters.)

They're predicting a high of -7 here tomorrow, with wind chills around -40.  My wife (Georgia native) is freaking out.

But then it's supposed to be in the 40s this weekend!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Last week we spent 2 nights in a yurt (canvas tent with a wood stove) at 11,000 feet. I recorded a -9 when I had to go out to the “outhouse” around 2 AM..... fun times.... indoor plumbing is good.....


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2019)

Y'all are out of your f'ing minds.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2019)

Supe said:


> Y'all are out of your f'ing minds.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Just need lots of Jack Daniels


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Just need lots of Jack Daniels


Yea, but then you're going to the outhouse at 2 in the morning when it's -9 outside...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

I used a Gatorade bottle when the wife was asleep....

once I slept for 4 hours and the stove was dead, I could see my breath inside the yurt! - all they have too burn is pine which doesn't go for more than about 2 hours.. we went through a *shitload of wood!


----------



## P-E (Jan 30, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Just need lots of Jack Daniels


Yes JD!   My annual winter camp is set for weekend of 2/8.  Hopefully the temps are on the + side of zero.


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2019)

Got below freezing here this morning!  Back gate was frozen shut.  Had to dump some hot water on it to beat the garbage man to the curb with the cans.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2019)

These dudes are lost


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 30, 2019)

Supe said:


> Got below freezing here this morning!  Back gate was frozen shut.  Had to dump some hot water on it to beat the garbage man to the curb with the cans.




At noon it was -10 here, with a wind chill of -36.  Garbage pickup has been cancelled and they're not delivering mail either.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 30, 2019)

Geeze, ya'll are just enjoying a "Tuesday" from interior AK.  Delta Junction / Tok area was -35F standing and -65F with wind chills a few weeks back, school was still in session and it was business as usual.

Having the right gear and you're fine for the colder weather.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 30, 2019)

blybrook PE said:


> Geeze, ya'll are just enjoying a "Tuesday" from interior AK.  Delta Junction / Tok area was -35F standing and -65F with wind chills a few weeks back, school was still in session and it was business as usual.
> 
> Having the right gear and you're fine for the colder weather.


Glad you enjoy it.  I'll stick to Boston where we complain when it gets much below 20F


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> Glad you enjoy it.  I'll stick to Auckland where we complain when it gets much below 10C (50F)


Fixt


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 30, 2019)

Well, school is cancelled tomorrow as well.

My wife picked a good time to be on a business trip.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm thankful my jacket can be unzipped and removed.  It's going to be 64 F today.  It's currently 51 F and bearable in short sleeves. BRRRRR


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2019)

According to my car outside temp was -3F on the way to work this morning.  The local news weather babe had wind chills in the -teens.  Luckily this is supposed to pass in a day or two and go back to the seasonal 20s-30s


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2019)

MINUS 27.3 degrees F this morning. Same as some of the other areas in the region, a lot of non-essential services/businesses have been just cancelled out-right. Been quite a while since I've seen such frigid temperatures. Crazy!



mudpuppy said:


> At noon it was -10 here, with a wind chill of -36.  Garbage pickup has been cancelled and they're not delivering mail either.


Same. We had some wind chills dipping below -50. -6 right now which was close to the HIGH today. Supposedly "warming" up later this weekend. :dunno:  And it really needs to. Baby KFox #2 is due any day now. Not the best weather to have a newborn exposed to. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2019)

@knight1fox3 Keep an eye on the barometric pressure.  There is a link between pressure changes and increased birth rates (which is why so many babies are born during bad weather).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2019)

For those of you not already in the mid-west, you might have seen this image on the news with the recent frigid temperatures this week. If you did, that's the Rockwell Automation (Allen-Bradley) building I work at downtown.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, I'm in short sleeves and sweating.  I wish some of that cool breeze would come this way.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 1, 2019)

Pfffffft.

Those are some weak numbers KF.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2019)

it was 55 at lunch, I drove with the windows down and cranked some GNR... no jacket


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2019)

60 out right now!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2019)

although usually a few days in the 50's this time of year means were going to have another snow day, single digit temps, followed by some sunny 50 days, then snow, etc. until May...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2019)

Had all of the windows open and fans running while wearing T-shirts and shorts for the last several days. 

Simply

having

a

wonderful summertime.


----------



## P-E (Feb 25, 2019)

Howling wind tonight in eastern MA. 

Mt Washington hit gusts up to 171 mph.  That happens once every decade up there.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 4, 2019)

We got our first real snowstorm in recent memory overnight last night.  We had 12 in. of wet snow on the ground this morning by 8:00.  I live on a cul-de-sac and the city plow didn't come up our street until ~9:00.  I cleaned out the driveway and the cars.  Wife went to work ~10.  I took a shower, worked a little, had lunch and got to my office ~1:00.  I hope that's the last of it for this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2019)

Today is the coldest day in Denver history for today- -5 on the drive in to work

I hate to admit it but I think I am ready for some doors off weather...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2019)

Not that -5 is the coldest - just that it’s the coldest ever recorded for March 4th...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Not that -5 is the coldest - just that it’s the coldest ever recorded for March 4th...


I was going to say that I thought Denver has experienced lower temps.  With wind chill today in Boston the news was showing single digits.  I hope that doesn't last long.


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2019)

Second winter here in NC.  I can see my breath!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2019)

Supe said:


> Second winter here in NC.  I can see my breath!


Thoughts and prayers sent your way that you can make it through this difficult time.


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2019)

FLBuff PE said:


> Thoughts and prayers sent your way that you can make it through this difficult time.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2019)

I am hoping that we have had a harsh enough winter to send people back to California - normally we will have several days in the 50's during winter but not this year, shit has been real....

After several days in the negatives, it was high 30's yesterday and it seemed like everyone had their windows rolled down to enjoy the heat!

Conversely my mom said it was 60 degrees in Tampa and they were about to "freeze to death"


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 19, 2019)

There's supposed to be some bad weather moving through here today, but to see people post about it on Facebook it might as well be the end of the world! It's springtime and it's normal to have some bad weather every once in a while. Get over it and be prepared!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 19, 2019)

75 degrees, sunny and beautiful yesterday

45 degrees and raining today

We were doing so good on actually having a Spring this year too.


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2019)

Five inches of rain yesterday... more coming today...  :12:


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2019)

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 10, 2019)

HFS.

Buy a houseboat MS!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 24, 2019)

The Jeep showed 97° when I got back from lunch today. It's supposed to be even hotter this weekend... At least the pool's open and I have a lot of beer at home.


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Ble_PE (May 24, 2019)

Didn't you just have snow?


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2019)

Way back on Tuesday


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

Hot as balls, humid as taint.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 28, 2019)

Supe said:


> Hot as balls, humid as taint.


Ideal weather


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2019)

Back to 41 this morning...
Not sure what’s going on.. probably the end is near...


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ideal weather


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2019)

The next nine days we only have two days forecast at 80 or above - sweat on bitches!


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2019)

Coming to Co to hike? Maybe next summer...

https://www.9news.com/mobile/article/sports/outdoors/high-snowpack-could-delay-summer-14er-hiking-until-august/73-a57d36a8-f52b-4b11-9f9e-226267e02cc5


Kind of sucks - last year I couldn’t go wheeling in the summer cause - no Jeep and this year probably won’t get to go wheeling cause all the roads will still be buried in snow and avalanche debris...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 15, 2019)

Well, Barry doop-dee-doo'd through the 'hood this weekend.  Boy was that ever hyped up beyond measure!  At least for us, that is. 

Also, I was on national news on Friday / Saturday being interviewed about the approaching storm (Fox News).  I never saw the clip (no cable), but my dad did and he confirmed that I did not sound like a bumbling, slack-jawed southerner.  Just happened to be at the right place, at the right time, wearing the right shirt.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 15, 2019)

&lt;&lt;At least you were wearing a shirt.&gt;&gt;

Congrats MS!!!! I wish that I saw it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 15, 2019)

Did yard work in dry, sunny, 92 degree weather yesterday. Should have taken the hint when literally no one else was outside but me.

Despite constant hydration I think I may have gotten heat cramps.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2019)

Drove up into higher elevation Sunday (9K feet), was so nice to be a little cold for the day, but you could literally feel the heat shift in once we got back to Denver proper...


----------



## Violator (Jul 31, 2019)

Is it hot where you are at?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 31, 2019)

YES


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2019)

the news said that beginning today it gets on average  degree cooler every day between know and December (for Denver) so lets bring that shit down!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 10, 2019)

27 degrees right now in my neck of the woods. Car and ground are frosty and I don’t have my winter clothes out yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

It’s beginning to look a lot like....


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2019)

"f*ck this, eeeeeeverywhere you gooooo"


----------



## envirotex (Oct 10, 2019)

High 95 and 60% humidity. 

My hair...


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 10, 2019)

Day starts out at around 45 ends at 70.  Not going to ever get used to this.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

Not bad accumulation for October 10th?


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2019)

A cool 78 degrees out right now...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Not bad accumulation for October 10th?


Whew!  Glad we beat that.  Camping wet suuuuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

I know a friend from Atlanta texted me that it was low 70's and she was _freezing_! its 22 here!  (will be 65 Saturday) lol


----------



## csb (Oct 10, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Day starts out at around 45 ends at 70.  Not going to ever get used to this.


This is why your car has AC and heat!


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2019)

csb said:


> This is why your car has AC and heat!


And if you're married to Mrs. Supe, dual-zone climate control, so both can be on simultaneously!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2019)

Be my wife.  Enjoy driving in the summer 90's temperature range with A/C on full blast.  Enjoy, more often than not, having A/C blasting with all of the windows down.


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2019)

Every Fall, my wife takes a photo of her dash while I'm driving.  My side is on AC, her side has the heat on high.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 10, 2019)

I need the cold.  I am not good with heat.  It seems it takes longer for this area of the country to get colder.

My mom texted me their weather (rain and heavy winds) and all I could think was "it must be so much cooler than here".


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

Where did you move to?

(Assume not in Indy anymore?)


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2019)

She moved from Long Island to Indy, RG.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

10-4 , I figured it would also be getting cold there as well this time of year?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 14, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> I need the cold.  I am not good with heat.  It seems it takes longer for this area of the country to get colder.
> 
> My mom texted me their weather (rain and heavy winds) and all I could think was "it must be so much cooler than here".


Don't get used to that--this fall has been much warmer than usual here (I'm about 4 hours' drive north of you.)

I was on Cape Cod this weekend--they got hit with an early nor'easter and it was really rainy late last week, but it was much warmer there yesterday than it was here at home.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 14, 2019)

I have been loving the weather in the Midwest, but I'm used to Texas weather, where it's still in the 90s around this time.  Last year around this time, we went to ACL and I thought we were going to get a heat stroke.  So it's all been very pleasant in comparison.

But it was 37 degrees when I woke up this morning and there was some frost/light ice on my car.  I realized my old ways of scraping it off with a spatula is not gonna cut it this winter.  I need a legit ice scraper.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 15, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Don't get used to that--this fall has been much warmer than usual here (I'm about 4 hours' drive north of you.)
> 
> I was on Cape Cod this weekend--they got hit with an early nor'easter and it was really rainy late last week, but it was much warmer there yesterday than it was here at home.


Oh thank god.  I'm like, "Midwesterners can't live like this?  It must get colder?"

I went to Lake Placid this week for a wedding/looking at the leaves turn, and it got down to low 30s.  Amazing how quickly the leaves went from really vibrant colors beforehand to really dull after the cold snap.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 15, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> But it was 37 degrees when I woke up this morning and there was some frost/light ice on my car.  I realized my old ways of scraping it off with a spatula is not gonna cut it this winter.  I need a legit ice scraper.




Not sure where in the midwest you are, but regardless, don't worry it'll be -10 F before you know it.  The upside is as it gets colder you actually get less frost on the car, until you get the dreaded frost on the _inside_ of the windshield, which is a PITA.



JayKay0914 said:


> Oh thank god.  I'm like, "Midwesterners can't live like this?  It must get colder?"


Don't worry, it'll be -10 F before you know it!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 15, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Not sure where in the midwest you are, but regardless, don't worry it'll be -10 F before you know it.  The upside is as it gets colder you actually get less frost on the car, until you get the dreaded frost on the _inside_ of the windshield, which is a PITA.


Both @txjennah PE and I just moved to Indy (!!!!).  I used to live on LI, right on the north shore, so the temperature itself wouldn't kill you, but the wind chill directly off the Sound would (where the temp would be 20 F, but with wind chill -10 F).  Also lived in Rochester/Ithaca, so I'm used to lake-effect snow/temperatures.  Was getting worried since it didn't seem like it was getting cold.  Very excited it's finally turned a little, though it's still going to be around 70F mid-afternoon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 15, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Both @txjennah PE and I just moved to Indy (!!!!).  I used to live on LI, right on the north shore, so the temperature itself wouldn't kill you, but the wind chill directly off the Sound would (where the temp would be 20 F, but with wind chill -10 F).  Also lived in Rochester/Ithaca, so I'm used to lake-effect snow/temperatures.  Was getting worried since it didn't seem like it was getting cold.  Very excited it's finally turned a little, though it's still going to be around 70F mid-afternoon.


Welcome to both of you! We should do another midwest EB meetup some time.  It's been a few years since we had one.

And yeah, this fall has been abnormally warm.  You're  bit warmer down there in Indy, but it's not unusual to have frost toward the end of September here, and we haven't had any yet this year.

You won't get anywhere near as much snow in Indy as you did in Rochester.  It's too far from the lake to get much lake effect.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 15, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Not sure where in the midwest you are, but regardless, don't worry it'll be -10 F before you know it.  The upside is as it gets colder you actually get less frost on the car, until you get the dreaded frost on the _inside_ of the windshield, which is a PITA.
> 
> Don't worry, it'll be -10 F before you know it!


I don't think I've ever experienced negative temperatures in my life, sooo that will be a fun experience? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  I am so glad we don't get lake effect snow. I don't think I'd be able to handle that.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 16, 2019)

Ok, walking to work this morning - 46 degrees, windchill of 39.  I have a better winter coat now to keep me warmer, but was still amazed at people walking around without jackets.  And in short sleeves! WHY


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2019)

40 isn’t bad if you’re used to it.  Walking at a brisk pace you might sweat with a jacket.  I’m in Boston and would likely wear a jacket/sweatshirt out walking in 40 degree weather.


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2019)

If it's not below freezing, I am at MOST wearing a sweatshirt.  And unless I'm outside literally all day working, I'm still in shorts.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 16, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 16, 2019)

Mah.  I'm colder inside my office (where it seems my radiator is only blowing cold air), than when I'm actually outside walking around.  I only have a sweatshirt or my ultra heavy snow jacket, so it's a bit of a pain in the ass since I can't really wear it.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm wearing jeans and a polo... outside and inside.  Dipping down to the 50's tonight.  Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm totally on board with 4 months of clouds if that means no snow.

Actually no, I need sunshine or else I get depressed.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 18, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> I'm totally on board with 4 months of clouds if that means no snow.
> 
> Actually no, I need sunshine or else I get depressed.


When I worked in Texas City, there was a period in either the Fall of '02 or '03 where the sky was covered in clouds for 40 straight days.  Not one bit of blue sky to be seen for 40 days.  No lie.  Towards the end, there was a break in the clouds on the other side of the site that allowed a ray of sunlight get through.  I didn't realize how off (bad) I felt until I saw the sun.  I felt really good for a couple of minutes.  Then the clouds swallowed up the sun again.  I discovered then how much the lack of sunlight affects me.

:true:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2019)

They're not affecting where I am yet, but damn, wildfire season is in full force again. Here's to wishing the firefighters luck with the weather conditions and thanking them for their incredibly hard work. Also, hoping not much damage is done to structures and no deaths/injuries.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2019)

Y’all not getting ready for Halloween snow to put them fires out?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2019)

Nah, it's like 85 degrees here today.


----------



## Supe (Oct 29, 2019)

Temps have crept back up in the mid-upper 70's, but now its supposed to rain/thunderstorm tomorrow and on Halloween.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2019)

I, I, just....It's going to be mid-50s here today, in Indy, and I keep waiting for that autumn wind/weather from NY.  Like, the leaves are changing but not really falling (some fell sue to a really heavy rainstorm on Saturday, but nothing after this).  It's too warm here.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2019)

Just stare into the picture


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2019)

Dude.  That pic is so soothing and actually made me feel so much better/reminded me that winter is coming.  Hopefully.  Maybe.


----------



## Supe (Oct 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Just stare into the picture


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2019)

At least the plane is nearly empty :-(


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2019)

Rain - the kind that's just heavy enough to warrant use of your wipers, but just light enough that you spend your entire drive trying to find the right speed for your wipers.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 30, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Just stare into the picture


I was expecting some sort of NSFW goatse sh*t


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 12, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Not sure where in the midwest you are, but regardless, don't worry it'll be -10 F before you know it.






JayKay PE said:


> I, I, just....It's going to be mid-50s here today, in Indy, and I keep waiting for that autumn wind/weather from NY.  Like, the leaves are changing but not really falling (some fell sue to a really heavy rainstorm on Saturday, but nothing after this).  It's too warm here.




I see it was 9 F in Indy this morning.  Cold enough for you yet?  Just have faith, it'll get even colder.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 12, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> I see it was 9 F in Indy this morning.  Cold enough for you yet?  Just have faith, it'll get even colder.


Tbh?  Not really.  I mean, it's cold, but it's not a wet/windy cold.  Office is more uncomfortable than I was outside (I have many windows and not much insulation).  Also, snow is really powdery here!  It doesn't crunch when you step on it!


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2019)

Rainy and warm-ish this morning, raining harder and getting progressively colder as the day moves forward.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 12, 2019)

Fog. Can’t see a thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2019)

about 3 inches of snow yesterday after several hours of rain in the morning.  Feels like temps in the negative today.  They closed both school and daycare today so I am home again.  Glad yesterday was a holiday or else I would have had to take it off too, or at least only work until noon to get home on time.  it was taking people 2.5 hrs to get home yesterday.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 12, 2019)

snickerd3 said:


> about 3 inches of snow yesterday after several hours of rain in the morning.  Feels like temps in the negative today.  They closed both school and daycare today so I am home again.  Glad yesterday was a holiday or else I would have had to take it off too, or at least only work until noon to get home on time.  it was taking people 2.5 hrs to get home yesterday.


Up here it was all snow, about 9" at my house.  I had the day off, but my wife didn't so I ended up driving her Georgia ass to/from work.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 12, 2019)

60 degrees and sunny here in the CO mountains. This late fall weather is giving me a chance to get the leaves up. It was -1 on Halloween in the morning.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2019)

Getting down to  the upper 50's.  Brrr


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 22, 2019)

It kinda keeps yo-yoing here.  It'll be mid-20's one day, then suddenly shoot up the mid-50s the next, then drop and then gradually keep creeping up.  I never know what I should wear outside and I'm pretty sure it's making everyone sick.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

28 and lightly snowing [emoji944]


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 26, 2019)

Tractor dude is back!


----------



## cement (Nov 26, 2019)

3 feet at my house.  Light and fluffy though.  Then we had the rockslide in Dumont...


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 27, 2019)

Supposedly gale force winds today.  No snow.  It's actually interesting that I moved west, didn't really go north or south, and I'm getting pretty much the same weather as Long Island but around a day/day and a half ahead of time.

My mom loves me giving her the weather report, lol.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 27, 2019)

Snow landed up here. Only got 4-5 inches.

I bought a new 2 stage snow blower so this was a pretty good test of my new toy.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 27, 2019)

Got about an inch of rain last night.  Typical Thanksgiving weather - wet, gray, murky and, usually, warmish.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 10, 2020)

Potentially historic ice storm on its way.  But we seem to have the threat of one or two of those every year and they often fizzle out.

I'm on call for storm work, so here goes.... hoping it turns into just rain.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2020)

Meteorologists predicting we'll be getting mugged and murdered by rain this weekend.  CRISIS!!!11!1!!1!  meh


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Me this morning: "Oh ok. It feels warmer today. Cool"

20 degrees.

What is the midwest doing to me (((((((((


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 22, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Me this morning: "Oh ok. It feels warmer today. Cool"
> 
> 20 degrees.
> 
> What is the midwest doing to me (((((((((




To me it seems to be more about wind than air temperature, once you get below a certain temperature.  I'd much rather have 0 degrees with no wind than 30 degrees with 20 mph winds.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 22, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> To me it seems to be more about wind than air temperature, once you get below a certain temperature.  I'd much rather have 0 degrees with no wind than 30 degrees with 20 mph winds.


same.

i've run in -15F with no wind, i was fine. i tried to run in 10F with 20mph winds, NOPE.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 22, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> To me it seems to be more about wind than air temperature, once you get below a certain temperature.  I'd much rather have 0 degrees with no wind than 30 degrees with 20 mph winds.


Oh yes.  It wasn't windy today. Windy + cold = sad me.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 22, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> To me it seems to be more about wind than air temperature, once you get below a certain temperature.  I'd much rather have 0 degrees with no wind than 30 degrees with 20 mph winds.


But even finding this weather ~warmer~ is an improvement.  My mom was talking about the "cold front" they're getting in Texas (dropping in the 50s), so that's the "cold" I was used to.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 22, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i've run in -15F with no wind, i was fine. i tried to run in 10F with 20mph winds, NOPE.


Now add humidity


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 22, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> But even finding this weather ~warmer~ is an improvement.  My mom was talking about the "cold front" they're getting in Texas (dropping in the 50s), so that's the "cold" I was used to.




We've had a very mild winter so far.  It hasn't really gotten cold yet.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2020)

It's just now started dipping into the 20's at night and 40's during the day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Now add humidity


No thank you


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 22, 2020)

54 degrees and partly cloudy here right now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Now add humidity


FTS. There's a reason I moved to Colorado from Florida.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2020)

We had a really mild January but it looks like mother nature is going to come back for some payback in February. I think 5 of next 9 days have snow in the forecast... 

Oh well, all my non native trees in my yard need moisture so its all good


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2020)

72 today, high of 69 for next three days before dropping to highs of 55...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2020)

yeah it was 70 yesterday and going to be 2 tomorrow night... good times!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2020)

It’s fuck this 5 degree weather drinking night...


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2020)

Did you forget another 5?  Oh, that's right, you're not in North Carolina


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 5, 2020)

Didn't that groundhog forecast an early spring?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2020)

Is that a sealed jar?  WTF you drinkin?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

since it was 70 on Sunday we made a few jars of our "sugar free' home made margaritas, -basically fresh squeezed limes and tequila..   We couldn't find our normal go to tequila so the cheaper stuff we add some orange slices to make it taste a little better!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 5, 2020)

It was 50 on Sunday at my house. -6 this morning.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

I took the doors of the jeep Sunday, it was a _huge_ mistake cause now I am sort of over this single digit temp BS we are having!


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2020)

Supposed to get nasty thunderstorms next two days.  My former boss reminded me that I'm technically not assigned to this office and am allowed to work remotely, so I may have to take him up on his suggestion, LOL.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 5, 2020)

It was 70 degrees yesterday morning.  Dropped around 35 degrees by 11am to 35F.  Now we're supposed to be getting freezing rain (up to 0.2-inch ice accumulation) with some snow from 4PM tonight to 10AM tomorrow, but the satellites look more like it's doing rain/snow until Friday 10AM.  Ugh.  Want to go to the gym, but I fear ice more than snow.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 5, 2020)

just blasted by rain.  nice


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

I stole this from a guy on the radio, but lately our weather has been similar to when they read the lottery balls:

54, 70, 2, 19, 48, 5


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2020)

Wicked storm day Thursday.  Multiple tornadoes spotted, I hauled ass out of work and made it home just in time.  No tornado at my house, but one was spotted just a few miles down the road by my old gym.  Blinding rain and high winds, only damage was one big tree branch down in the backyard.  Tornado hit Junior's school, sucked a couple double doors open and ripped them off their hinges and took out power, otherwise, no structural damage and everyone was safe.  I think the only casualty I heard of was one driver who was crushed by a falling tree/limb.  Pretty wild for this area!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

yeah its snowing!

:suicide1:


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 30, 2020)

It was 91 here on Saturday and 88 on Sunday. I set up a sprinkler for the kids to play in on both days because it was so hot. Of course, by Wednesday the high is supposed to be in the mid 50s, but that's par for the course this time of year.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> It was 91 here on Saturday and 88 on Sunday. I set up a sprinkler for the kids to play in on both days because it was so hot. Of course, by Wednesday the high is supposed to be in the mid 50s, but that's par for the course this time of year.


That shit is the reason why my white car is neon green right now.  My eyes have been burning for days!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 30, 2020)

My porch has what seems like 1" of pine pollen on it, but we should almost be through the worst of it based on the trees around here. I should be able to power wash everything this weekend and we can actually start using our porch.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2020)

well, at least I dont have to worry about pollen!


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2020)

We got HAMMERED by storms last night that seemingly came out of nowhere.  First was horrible rain, wind, thunder, and nickel-sized hail at 10PM, and then again this morning around 6AM.  I'm praying the cars aren't totaled from hail damage this morning


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2020)

Thankfully it looks like all the pollen on the cars must have cushioned the hail, because I didn't see any obvious dings on either of them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2020)

80+ yesterday we were on the edge of a nasty storm last night.  we got all the wind and big thunderous booms, but not a lot of the rain.   Today we will be lucky to break 50


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Supe said:


> We got HAMMERED by storms last night that seemingly came out of nowhere.  First was horrible rain, wind, thunder, and nickel-sized hail at 10PM, and then again this morning around 6AM.  I'm praying the cars aren't totaled from hail damage this morning


Same here, without the hail. It felt like summer.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 9, 2020)

Supe said:


> We got HAMMERED by storms last night that seemingly came out of nowhere.  First was horrible rain, wind, thunder, and nickel-sized hail at 10PM, and then again this morning around 6AM.  I'm praying the cars aren't totaled from hail damage this morning


Yeah...it was 85 degrees and sunny at about 6 pm yesterday.  I get a Dark Sky alert on my phone that says Tornado Watch.  WTF?  I look at the radar, and there's a small line of storms coming southeast from Indiana.  At about 10 last night, all hell broke loose.  I slept through most of it, but there was some pretty severe wind and lightning.  Then today, we had a high of 60 degrees.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2020)

This is maine right now. From a 25min drive on urban roads.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 9, 2020)

We had some crazy storms too...had to hide in the bathroom for a bit last night to wait out a tornado warning.  Fortunately we didn't get at tornado, but the town next to us sustained considerable damage with the heavy winds.

I was really loving the warmer weather (it got up to the high 70s/low 80s here) but apparently yesterday was the second warmest day on record? Womp.  I guess weather in the 80s isn't common in April.  And now we have a freeze warning tonight? Ugh. Really hard not to feel homesick right now.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> We had some crazy storms too...had to hide in the bathroom for a bit last night to wait out a tornado warning.  Fortunately we didn't get at tornado, but the town next to us sustained considerable damage with the heavy winds.
> 
> I was really loving the warmer weather (it got up to the high 70s/low 80s here) but apparently yesterday was the second warmest day on record? Womp.  I guess weather in the 80s isn't common in April.  And now we have a freeze warning tonight? Ugh. Really hard not to feel homesick right now.




Gotta love the upper Midwest.  It was 41 degrees, sunny and snowing all at the same time yesterday.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 10, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> Gotta love the upper Midwest.  It was 41 degrees, sunny and snowing all at the same time yesterday.


We got that sunny sunny snow over here in WI, too! Right after the wind and hail.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 10, 2020)

It's 36 degrees and almost dead to me, but at least it's sunny outside. AT LEAST THE UNIVERSE GIVES ME THIS.


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2020)

Wicked but thankfully short storm hit us around 5:00 am.  50 MPH winds, rain was totally sideways.  I had covered up both cars in case we had hail or wind blowing debris around, but it seems like we were juuuuuust south enough that the bad band missed us.  No hail, now beautiful and sunny out like nothing ever happened.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 13, 2020)

We were projected to get 1-6" of snow yesterday/last night but ended up with just a slight dusting. I'm ready for winter to be over!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2020)

nothing is sticking to the roads but its literally been snowing for 2 days straight 

But aint gonna lie Saturday was 70 degrees and hella nice...


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 13, 2020)

We had some nasty damage from the storms that rolled through last night. 50k Without power in our service territory this morning. A lot of buildings destroyed.

But the weather is looking good for the coming week. Highs in the mid 60s.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2020)

Were any of you all close to the Tornado's? (The news wasnt specific on the radio, just said "the south") lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> We had some nasty damage from the storms that rolled through last night.


Dang, good luck @Chattaneer PE.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Were any of you all close to the Tornado's? (The news wasnt specific on the radio, just said "the south") lol


We are about 10mi north of where some came through.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 13, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> We are about 10mi north of where some came through.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I think Chattanooga is in a bad location. With the Appalachians to the east and the Cumberland plateau to the west, we're like a funnel for tornadoes. Something I've only come to learn _after_ moving here.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2020)

Always nice to see the robins - first signs of spring!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Looks like your snow made it here.  They’re calling for 1-3 in. Here overnight.  Crap!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2020)

im hoping it turns South!


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2020)

Rained so hard here last night, the house was actually shaking from these swells of water hitting it.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2020)

pattern of late.  really nice unusually warm day followed by a wicked bad storm and rapid temp drop.  mid 70s today, mid 80s tomorrow, sunday thunderstorms and back to 60s....and repeat


----------



## MA_PE (May 1, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> pattern of late.  really nice unusually warm day followed by a wicked bad storm and rapid temp drop.  mid 70s today, mid 80s tomorrow, sunday thunderstorms and back to 60s....and repeat


Pretty much describes what we’ve been getting.  Tomorrow is supposed to be one of the warm sunny days.  Yea!


----------



## P-E (May 1, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Pretty much describes what we’ve been getting.  Tomorrow is supposed to be one of the warm sunny days.  Yea!


I may finally get the rest of the deck furniture out tomorrow.  Should do another driveway beer hangout.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2020)

gorgeous Denver day, mid 70's , breezy, and doors off the jeep!


----------



## MA_PE (May 1, 2020)

P-E said:


> I may finally get the rest of the deck furniture out tomorrow.  Should do another driveway beer hangout.


@P-E We can do, that.  I’m definitely taking the convertible out tomorrow


----------



## P-E (May 1, 2020)

I'll be here working on the lawn.  Outdoor beer weather.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 19, 2020)

We got a little bit of rain the past few days.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 20, 2020)

Update: the dam has failed.  Caused breach of another dam downstream as well.  Lots of people evacuating, and unclear how far downstream the flooding will go.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2020)

yikes!!!


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2020)

@mudpuppy Weren't those dams cited as being problematic/questionable for some time now?


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2020)

damn!  how big a lake is that? 

people always say the earth is fragile, but the earth can fuck you up if wants to!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 20, 2020)

Supe said:


> @mudpuppy Weren't those dams cited as being problematic/questionable for some time now?




Yes.  FERC listed it as a high-hazard dam in 1999 and revoked the electric generation permit for it a couple years ago saying that it might not survive a flood.  The owner had refused to make the repairs/upgrades that FERC required.

I wouldn't 100% blame the owner though--I don't see how these small dam owners can afford to maintain and upgrade them with the amount they make from the generation.  One of these dams the owner had threatened to drain the lake for safety reasons because they couldn't afford the upgrades, and of course the lakeshore property owners had a fit.

Apparently they had a deal in the works to sell all four dams to a government consortium.  I think that makes a lot more sense because I don't see how else you can balance the benefits to the landowners, lake users and dam owners with the cost to maintain.



Road Guy said:


> damn!  how big a lake is that?
> 
> people always say the earth is fragile, but the earth can fuck you up if wants to!


This particular lake is about 2,000 acres.  So not huge, but not that small either.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 21, 2020)

Video of the moment of dam failure:


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2020)

they were just standing there waiting for it...


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2020)

I worked with our "Dam" guy alot at my County job, seems like every developer wanted the County to take over the dams, but they just wanted out of the liability - we wouldn't take over the dam unless the owner paid some money to be set aside for maintenance or set up a bond to cover all the future maintenance headaches.

I think future dams / lakes required stricter agreements between the land owners adjacent to the lake, the actual dam owner, etc - but it was a pain.


----------



## P-E (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Supe (May 26, 2020)

First its cloudy/cool.  Then it rains, then the sun comes out and it feels like @Master slacker's backyard, then the cycle repeats itself.  I sweat to death after about 30 seconds outside, and I'm pretty sure it'll be winter before I get to redo the deck.


----------



## Master slacker (May 26, 2020)

Be a dumbass like me and wait until August to do the work


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2020)

hot and muggy...blah


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 5, 2020)

HFS...there is a major storm heading this way...I can feel it.  The whole left side of my  face feels like I hit in the eye socket with one of those 16" softballs.  I checked the radar...it is a huge front (reds&amp;yellows) but somehow is predicted to putter out before getting to us.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2020)

Rain possibly today (very dark/overcast), then rain on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and again on Sunday.  I think the bike is going to be parked for a while.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 8, 2020)

63 degrees and sunny.


----------



## P-E (Jun 8, 2020)

Beautiful day here, 74.   Would be easy to take the rest of the day and go biking.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2020)

82 and climbing, but just might go on a ride later since the cloud cover isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2020)

its been hot as Fuc* here lately - supposed to be cooler this week (low 80's) - Got some serious hail Saturday -


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2020)

If anyone is feeling the heatwave of this early summer, here is a pic of a frozen lake my daughter sent me that they hiked to today...

(I was at work)


----------



## Violator (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 16, 2020)

Last week was mid to high seventies. This week and foreseeable future are mid to high nineties.


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2020)

Rain, rain, some more rain, followed by rain.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 17, 2020)

It's been raining here for what seems like a month. I also had to wear a light jacket when I went on a walk with the Mrs. yesterday, which I would have never thought I would have to do in mid-June.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 17, 2020)

it has been threatening rain the last week and half.  We were supposed to have gotten to huge storms fronts, they both shifted or petered out before reaching us.  I have been utterly miserable the last week or so because the pressure front still reaches us but there is no relief because the storm never hits.


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2020)

Normally the winds around here move northeast, so as long as we're clear southwest/west, we avoid it all.  This massive system coming up from FL seems to hit the coast of the Carolinas and start swirling, so we've been getting hit with stuff coming from the north/northeast which is bizarre.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 27, 2020)

Saharan dust is no joke.  The air has a flavor...dirt road.


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Saharan dust is no joke.  The air has a flavor...dirt road.


I started feeling lousy/congested when it first got here.  Was dark out like it was going to storm, but never did.  I'm hoping my sinuses/ears drain on their own and don't turn into an infection, everything was super irritated from it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Supe said:


> I started feeling lousy/congested when it first got here.  Was dark out like it was going to storm, but never did.  I'm hoping my sinuses/ears drain on their own and don't turn into an infection, everything was super irritated from it.


yep!!  The drainage was really bad saturday night...I woke up choking.  Had to sleep in the recliner to remain semi upright.


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2020)

That makes me feel a bit relieved!  So far just glad its staying in my head and not my chest.  Been doing the sinus rinse twice a day to try and beat it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Supe said:


> That makes me feel a bit relieved!  So far just glad its staying in my head and not my chest.  Been doing the sinus rinse twice a day to try and beat it.


mornings: 12 hr sudafed, allergy meds, then  a regular sudafed and different allergy med at night  sometimes


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2020)

Maybe I ought to try the sudafed to dry things up, rather than relying on the allergy meds.  Worth a shot!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Supe said:


> Maybe I ought to try the sudafed to dry things up, rather than relying on the allergy meds.  Worth a shot!


when the drainage is really bad, if I can guarantee 8 hrs sleep I pop a brand name Unisom sleep med (the gel version).  Thankfully the allergy shots have made that unnecessary of late.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 30, 2020)

oh my gosh...this storm is killing me.  the pressure in my head it crazy.  it's going to be storming on and off all day...this is going to suck


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2020)

its been  dry, even for the desert here... even watering every day the yard is crispy!..every night it looks like its going to rain and then skips by and rains out on the plains....... mother nature is a b i t c h ......


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2020)

Still humid as balls here.  We did get a storm front that just missed us last night, let me get in a humid but reasonably cool 80 degree bike ride in at dusk!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2020)

I wish I had a non smoke / fire pic but normally you can see deep into the rocky mountains from my office bldg- these are not clouds but smoke from the wildfires currently ongoing out here.. you can see the lower level of mountains at the bottom.. send some rain our way!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 17, 2020)

130 degrees recorded in Death Valley today, supposedly a record hot hottest temp in a century, but weather "experts" say maybe all-time, because they don't trust the accuracy of the previous record, which was set in the same place in 1913 at 134 degrees. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-weather-extreme/world-temperature-record-set-in-californias-death-valley-idUSKCN25D1A1

I hope you guys get some rain!  I remember many hot and dry Augusts in Denver, but I don't remember the fires being as frequent or as large back when I was a kid.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes!!!

fuck you summer!!!

it was a cool 49 degree ride into work this morning - May be time to put the hard top back on for the year...


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 5, 2020)

So it's not Colorado cold, but it's 65F right now and feels amazing. I compared it to the hometown in FL which is 80F (86F with humidity). Man I don't want to move!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2020)

It’s back to blazing he’ll hot here but no shit they are saying snow for Tuesday- bring it!

yeah you will miss having seasons in Florida!


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2020)

It was 99 in Florida this past weekend in the Juno area and it felt like I was on the surface of the sun.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2020)

no real snow yet, but it was 95 yesterday and 36 on my drive to work this am


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2020)

Still in the mid-upper 80's here during the day, but the nights have cooled down considerably.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2020)

Saturday the wildfire near Rock Mountain National Park doubled in size, it was literally snowing ashes throughout most of Denver. Sunday it cleaned up some, we went to pool early Monday, last day for the summer. was hot out, but due to falling night time temps the water was pretty chilly. &amp; the margaritas were strong!

Just hope this early snow storm puts some of these fires out.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2020)

Here are some pics around our hood, the fires are 150+ miles away







This is the fender on the jeep, I had just hosed this off when we got back from a trip, and this is after aorund 15 minutes, it defin has to suck the closer you are to these fires, everything smells like we have been camping (inside the house)


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 8, 2020)

That doesn't look nice. I'd hate having ash everywhere.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Violator (Sep 15, 2020)

Keep them on the Atlantic side, the water is cooler!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 16, 2020)

Well Sally has shifted and is now going directly over Pensacola. The eye is about to pass over my parents house. Hopefully it starts to die down soon.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks like flood is going to be a major issue. One of my Aunts shared a video and her neighbors across the street are flooded. She isn't yet, so I guess she's on the higher side of the road. However, she about 12mi inland. People on the beach are underwater.

Seeing an overturned semi on I10 bridge over mobile bay. Always ends up happening, trucks get blown over on the bridges.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 16, 2020)

My mom got lucky with her car:




My SIL, not so lucky:


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 16, 2020)

Now they're saying that even though it was only a cat 2, they are equating the amount of damage to Ivan (2004).

I'm seeing a lot of photos from people down there and it looks like a lot of flooding.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 16, 2020)

In addition, the brand new Pensacola Bay Bridge connecting Pensacola to Gulf Breeze was closed down yesterday because a barge ran into it, then a crane fell on it this morning, and now a piece is missing. Really? They didn't design it to handle a cat 2 hurricane?

View attachment 18729


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2020)

probably not designed to withstand the impact of the barge

Im totally out of the loop didnt even know these were happening- hope your family is okay, guess I should check on my folks in Dunedin?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 16, 2020)

YAY


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 16, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> probably not designed to withstand the impact of the barge
> 
> Im totally out of the loop didnt even know these were happening- hope your family is okay, guess I should check on my folks in Dunedin?


I think they should be ok.

Storm has passed now. A lot more damage and flooding than was expected for a cat 2 hurricane. It caught a lot of people off guard and many people were not prepared. The neighborhoods behind my parents house got flooded from a creek that overflowed and they had to rescue people from around 260 houses.


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2020)

Beautiful here today.  77F, we've had the windows open all day for the first time this year.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 17, 2020)

Bridge pics.




￼


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 19, 2020)

Idk if FB links will work, but I'll try. Due the unsecured 7+ barges that were used for the Pensacola bay bridge construction floating around and damaging 3-4 main bridges, people have started making memes:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10101995543337452&amp;id=50103913&amp;sfnsn=mo&amp;extid=pGpw6sx1Pj4550eB


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 20, 2020)

My son is at Pensacola NAS.  He made out ok with the major issue being power loss and maybe not getting service for a week or two.  No real flooding at his house or where he was on base.  His car didn’t drown.  Mostly just tree debris and not major limbs/trees for him.  He got lucky.  
 

chat: sorry for your SIL.  Hope the rest of your family made out well.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 20, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> My son is at Pensacola NAS.  He made out ok with the major issue being power loss and maybe not getting service for a week or two.  No real flooding at his house or where he was on base.  His car didn’t drown.  Mostly just tree debris and not major limbs/trees for him.  He got lucky.


That's good to hear!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2020)

I wonder if they wil go after skanska to pay for rebuilding them?

lets see, barges in the gulf, hurricane season, maybe we should have some big as cables laying around?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I wonder if they wil go after skanska to pay for rebuilding them?
> 
> lets see, barges in the gulf, hurricane season, maybe we should have some big as cables laying around?


I imagine they will. Some people are saying they were required to secure the barges in bayous after a named storm is in the gulf. But they didn't do that.

The weather here was a nice 47°F this morning!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2020)

I know we were looking at a job in Canada and we had to have everything out of the Avalanche zone by October 31st or first accumulated snowfall. Id like to think Florida has their shit together in terms of contracting requirements.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2020)

https://weartv.com/news/local/lawsuit-underway-against-skanska-southeast-after-their-barges-damaged-three-mile-bridge


----------



## User1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> https://weartv.com/news/local/lawsuit-underway-against-skanska-southeast-after-their-barges-damaged-three-mile-bridge


geez i hate reporting. those quotes aren't even complete thoughts.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2020)

Maybe one day these states will figure out the eurpoean financers parading as contractors dont really have the US Tax Payers best interest in mind?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 28, 2020)

> "If we had known a category 2 hurricane was physically coming, it literally takes 4 to 5 days to physically prepare for that"


Let's look at hurricane Michael. On Monday it was formed, and then was hitting land two days later as a cat 5.

If you're contracting off the gulf coast, you need to be prepared during hurricane season. Anyone with half a brain that is near the cone prepares as if the hurricane is hitting them, even if they're not directly inside the cone.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 28, 2020)

Earlier today the Garcon Point bridge was closed because of a car crash. That meant that if someone needed to get from downtown Pensacola to Gulf Breeze (normally &lt; 5 minute drive), it would take them 1hr 9min taking the route through Navarre.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Earlier today the Garcon Point bridge was closed because of a car crash. That meant that if someone needed to get from downtown Pensacola to Gulf Breeze (normally &lt; 5 minute drive), it would take them 1hr 9min taking the route through Navarre.


Perhaps invest in a boat? Or are there any ferries that run? Typically, I go by the motto of being the person who's friends with the person who owns the boat, not the boat owner themselves.


----------



## Violator (Sep 29, 2020)

*B* reak

*O* ut

*A* nother

*T* housand


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2020)

Raining all damned day.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2020)

FOG! It came in yesterday, which was awesome because it was 95 degrees yesterday and neither my home nor my office have (functioning) AC. Fog is the natural AC and I love it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 30, 2020)

Its finally raining here. But its also super windy. And Moo won't go outside to pee


----------



## User1 (Sep 30, 2020)

it was so foggy this morning i couldn't see any of the city!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2020)

it was foggy here too!

my bad, it still smoke.. jesus CA put the god damn fires out already!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 30, 2020)

The weather was absolutely perfect this morning! 47F When I woke up. It's interesting to compare with last year, because at that time we were hitting record highs of 100F today and the first few days into October.


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 5, 2020)

So this is happening my first few days on the job down here in the gulf. I start the 12th.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 5, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Maybe one day these states will figure out the eurpoean international financers parading as contractors dont really have the US Tax Payers best interest in mind?


Fix't and I agree with you.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 5, 2020)

Trial by fire Chat!


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks like it might be.

It's hitting about 3 years to the day from when Michael hit.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

temps dropping, snow moving in for the weekend, high for Sunday is 15  - lets get on with it and end some of these GD Fires!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 22, 2020)

Drizzle and fog here - chili for dinner!


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 25, 2020)

Another one on the way.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2020)

Wanna trade?


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes I'll take snow!


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Wanna trade?
> 
> View attachment 19102


I'll take the pup!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

It's ten degrees outside and I'm wearing fleece lined Halloween leggings.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Boyfriend turned on the heat today. And then turned it off when I posted that on FB  its 45ish and grey rain. I was shocked to find the heater on


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 28, 2020)

We have a tornado headed right for the second bridge to the beach! (The other one is still out of commission. They haven't even started working on it yet.)

We've have a few other tornado warnings nearby, but luckily they've died off before doing much damage. Ivan brought a butt load of tornadoes, and those did more damage than the hurricane. I could see this one producing a lot of 'naders.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2020)

Yesterday felt like June instead of November and this morning we're having a thunderstorm. Wonder what Thanksgiving will bring...


----------



## Violator (Nov 12, 2020)

I think November is a wee late for hurricanes  :violin:


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Yesterday felt like June instead of November and this morning we're having a thunderstorm. Wonder what Thanksgiving will bring...


They shut down I-85 down this way due to flooding


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 13, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Yesterday felt like June instead of November and this morning we're having a thunderstorm. Wonder what Thanksgiving will bring...


Sharknado.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2020)

Man, I feel bad for some of the local folks.  @Ble_PE might remember the subdivisions off Regent Parkway in Fort Mill, SC.  There is a creek that runs quite a ways behind several of the houses that has gotten high in the past but never come anywhere close to flooding, and none of the homes are classified as being in a floodplain. 

Well, those storms we got last week put about 2 feet of water through the entire downstairs of several of those homes, none of which had flood insurance.  The next day, the residents were warned to clean up as little as possible, because they are bringing in enviros to investigate, as they believe the flooding there may have been caused by them opening the dam to help prevent some of the areas north of them from getting too high. 

I hope SC declares it a disaster area so they can at least get some financial assistance/tax credits to fix the damage.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 16, 2020)

^Are you talking about Sugar Creek? That's crazy if that's the case because theres no way that's a floodplain.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> ^Are you talking about Sugar Creek? That's crazy if that's the case because theres no way that's a floodplain.


Yep!  This was a picture one of the women posted on the local FB page asking for electrician recommendations to come test all her outlets after one of the remediation companies pumped everything out.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2020)

man that sucks because all the help that you really get is a "fema" loan


----------



## Violator (Dec 15, 2020)

It’s 50 here in FL and a wee chilly this am.


----------



## Supe (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh, good.  MORE rain today.  Because I was worried that I wouldn't have enough mud in the house.  Never mind that every square inch of our carpet and hardwoods is already covered in dog mud.  Surely that chunk of mud that is inexplicably on our 10 foot living room ceiling won't be enough to hold the family over on its own.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2020)

SNOW STORM! enough snow coming down that they can plow and 15min later, it looks like they didn't. getting home &amp; into my driveway later will be a blast


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2021)

Everyone is outside wearing puffy winter coats, hats/hoods, and gloves.  I just checked the temp - it's 54F outside...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s sunny and a high of 70 today.

Note: this is not normal.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

30's out now, but will be mid 50's later today. Unfortunately, the daily freeze/thaw/freeze/thaw is wreaking havoc on my allergies and on the local bike trails. They've all been closed pretty much straight through for the past month and a half or so.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2021)

there was a winter advisory here last night that said we were supposed to get 1-2 inches. First it was suppose to start at 3pm, then 5, then 7...the snow never materialized. suppose to almost hit 50 later this week. 

I hear you on the allergies Supe, the right side of my head is messed up, the ear, the cheek bone, and the head. Made for some horrible sleeping


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> there was a winter advisory here last night that said we were supposed to get 1-2 inches. First it was suppose to start at 3pm, then 5, then 7...the snow never materialized. suppose to almost hit 50 later this week.
> 
> I hear you on the allergies Supe, the right side of my head is messed up, the ear, the cheek bone, and the head. Made for some horrible sleeping


I have my six month appointment for serum refills on Friday. I'm going to die doing the "breathalyzer" test!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2021)

It’s been a few years since we’ve had a good storm, but we got hit with about 14 in. of snow last night. Still working from home so didn’t have to scramble to clean out this morning but it sucked doing it.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Feb 3, 2021)

I got about 30 inches of snow over the past two days and it's still coming down!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 3, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> I got about 30 inches of snow over the past two days and it's still coming down!


I hate you


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2021)

No snow in sight. Just rain at least every other day, and the mud is so bad my dogs are sinking up to their ankles in the yard.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 5, 2021)

we are having a snow drought. it sucks.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 8, 2021)

It was 55 and sunny yesterday, golfed in a superbowl tournament. Very unusual for this part of the PNW, usually it's cold and icy.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 8, 2021)

Over the weekend it bottomed out at -15 degrees over the weekend. I think that the lows will be like -10 or something all week.

Didn't that groundhog not see his shadow??


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2021)

kevo_55 said:


> Over the weekend it bottomed out at -15 degrees over the weekend. I think that the lows will be like -10 or something all week.
> 
> Didn't that groundhog not see his shadow??


depends on which one. Staten Island Chuck did not and predicts early spring while Punxsutawney Phil did and predicts more winter


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2021)

-teens over the weekend with the wind chill and about an inch of snow. THere must be more snow on the way. I ran into the office today and the salt trucks where sitting in the middle of the interstate waiting.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2021)

It was -4 deg yesterday ( At an elevation of 12,500at the back bowls of the Ski Resort) but a balmy high 30's at the homestead...


----------



## Derek S. Lee (Feb 9, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> I got about 30 inches of snow over the past two days and it's still coming down!


I got a lot of snow, for the first time in all winter. And this is when no one wanted it. I already had thoughts about spring


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2021)

Turns out I'm not imagining things with regards to all the rain. Saw a report that this was the second wettest winter in recorded history for our county, and the neighboring county DID set a record for wettest in their recorded history. I would literally fill my yard with concrete and sand at this point if the HOA would let me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2021)

the weather here is messing with my head. had a headache last night right behind the eyebrow. Nothing helped, basically put my headache hat on and curled up in the dark and watch tv.


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> the weather here is messing with my head. had a headache last night right behind the eyebrow. Nothing helped, basically put my headache hat on and curled up in the dark and watch tv.


My left ear is flat out plugged solid again. Even Sudafed not making a dent today. The mold count is so high I actually had to use my nebulizer the other night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2021)

When meds don't work, I resort to my elasto-gel sinus mask or the headache hat and just retreat to dark room. I love the elasto-gel line, I have the sinus mask and a couple of the wrist/elbow wraps.


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 11, 2021)

It looks like we'll be hitting a high of 69 today. Time to buy a new pair of flip flops.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 11, 2021)

Flipflops? Chaco’s, man.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2021)

its so fucking cold my head hurts


----------



## pbrme (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2021)

pbrme said:


> View attachment 21201


My biggest has resorted to peeing in the house or on the deck because of all the f'ing rain and mud.

I honestly don't remember the last time I saw the actual sun. Even our non-rainy days are overcast.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 15, 2021)

Well, it was cold all last week. It was -20 both last night as well as Saturday night. I think tonight will be like -17. 

I'm so ready for something above freezing.


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2021)

I'd kill for ice/snow at this point - anything to get rid of this f'ing mud. It's so deep, Junior lost a boot in the backyard yesterday.


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 15, 2021)

I love seeing all the Texas snow pics!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 15, 2021)

Supe said:


> I'd kill for ice/snow at this point - anything to get rid of this f'ing mud. It's so deep, Junior lost a boot in the backyard yesterday.



This is a rite of passage for spring around here. As the frost thaws there is nowhere for the water to go, so it's super mud every spring. As a kid I would lose a boot in the mud at least once every spring.

We've had some nice sunny days here lately. With highs around 10 degrees F.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 15, 2021)

My front yard...Currently experiencing what will probably be the high for the day 20F. We've been lucky because we haven't had any extended power outages, only 3 hours. About 60% of ATX has been without power for since about 2AM...


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 16, 2021)

It is so, so crazy to see all the Texas snow pics. I think ATX has the same temps as where I'm at right now in the Midwest...nuts. Glad you haven't had any extended power outages!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 16, 2021)

Have friends in Katy that were at more than 10 hrs without power yesterday at 9:30AM. No word saying it was back on yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 16, 2021)

About 7 inches. deeper in areas due to lots of drifting


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 16, 2021)

my coworker in the KC area has rolling blackouts as well due to the weather there. Corporate sent an email about it.

It's wild that it's warmer in the northeast than TX. 
we're hovering about 30-33F so we've got freezing rain mostly rn.


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 17, 2021)

Really disheartening to see people still without power in Texas.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 18, 2021)

Rolling outages supposedly stopped as of this AM. Now the people without power are probably those left because of storm damage. We (and apparently most of ATX, San Anontio, and Houston) are without water for a little over a day. Some people have been out for longer. The city is not willing to give a timeline at this point as to when water will be restored. FWIW, I'm thinking this will probably end up being the bigger story...


----------



## P-E (Apr 16, 2021)

It was 70 sat, will be 70 Tuesday and it’s snowing today. WTF. 
Good weather today for bacon pizza and maple stout


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2021)

WTF, I ain't got time for this sh!t.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2021)

15 % chance of rain my ass. It's quit the thunderstorm at the momment.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2021)

FINALLY some warm weather here after what seems like it’s been the coldest year on record, ha. Anyway, it’s currently 75 degrees and sunny, and apparently got all the way up to 80 earlier today. My cat loves it, and is much chiller when he can sunbathe and soak up all the warmth for several hours in a day.


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2021)

Rainy overcast hot garbage the past two days. All my friends are making their "first day of Fall!" posts on Facebook, but it's supposed to be 86°F later in the week.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> FINALLY some warm weather here after what seems like it’s been the coldest year on record, ha. Anyway, it’s currently 75 degrees and sunny, and apparently got all the way up to 80 earlier today. My cat loves it, and is much chiller when he can sunbathe and soak up all the warmth for several hours in a day.


Wait a minute. It's just now getting _warm _where you are?

It was a brisk 88F, 75% humidity here yesterday. Feels like fall.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 22, 2021)

Was 26*F this morning. Y'all enjoy the fall weather!

Snow is in the mountains already.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2021)

Orchid PE said:


> Wait a minute. It's just now getting _warm _where you are?
> 
> It was a brisk 88F, 75% humidity here yesterday. Feels like fall.


I live in a part of the country notorious for cold summer months, ha!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2021)

Perfectly blue sky and a beautiful morning out here!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2021)

Blah...hate rainy days...the ears/sinuses are toast. Spent 20 minutes or so in crawl space yesterday when the tornado sirens went off.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 2, 2021)

Overcast, wet, and 59 degrees.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2021)

Overcast, wet, and 61°F

@leggo PE we had a 500-year storm here last week!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 2, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Overcast, wet, and 61°F
> 
> @leggo PE we had a 500-year storm here last week!


Woah! I believe it but it’s still crazy. I thought it was pretty strong, I saw wind gusts of up to 90 miles an hour at Ocean Beach or something like that!


----------



## Orchid PE (Nov 2, 2021)

The Florida weather is beautiful! I never thought that would be something I would ever say. Highs of like 71 and lows of like 48. It's freaking amazing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 10, 2021)

Rain and wind up in here. I raked leaves in my backyard this weekend, but it was basically all for naught since they're everywhere again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2021)

it says it isn't supposed to rain until tomorrow, but it looks and feels like rain today...we shall see


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 10, 2021)

Beautiful week here, mid-70s, until this weekend when I play golf. Then it's going to be high in the mid-40s and suck.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2021)

50 degrees and the sun is out!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2021)

Saturday night was fun. Had to head to the crawlspace for awhile. tornado hit about 30 minutes south. TOok out an Amazon warehouse. all my amazon orders that were supposed to arrive Sat/Sun/Mon are all delayed to the weekend.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 13, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> Saturday night was fun. Had to head to the crawlspace for awhile. tornado hit about 30 minutes south. TOok out an Amazon warehouse. all my amazon orders that were supposed to arrive Sat/Sun/Mon are all delayed to the weekend.


I’m glad you and your family were able to stay safe!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 5, 2022)

High of 55 and overcast today. Foggy and misty this morning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 6, 2022)

We got slammed with snow yesterday and this morning. There's technically a winter storm warning until noon today, but it seems to have run its course in our area.

There's easily a foot out there. Thank goodness for the WFH gig.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2022)

the forecast changed as the week went on. Earlier in the week it said were supposed to get snow today, but that changed by Tuesday afternoon. Fine by me.


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 6, 2022)

There's at least 3" of snow accumulated where we live. That's more than enough to close schools and WFH around here.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2022)

Hot/Cold/Rain/Repeat


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 7, 2022)

-20 degrees this morning in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Supe (Jan 10, 2022)

Nasty winds last night before some rain. Tossed the garbage cans and lawn chairs off the deck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2022)

Got a little icy saturday but not too bad by sunday


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 10, 2022)

57 and sunny!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 25, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> 57 and sunny!


Exactly this again, right now!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2022)

Woke up to blizzard like blowing snow. Snow was not in the forecast for today. The last third of my trip into work was not fun!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2022)

I truly hope they are wrong...
Tuesday overnight 1-3 inches snow and ice
Wednesday day 3-5 inches snow
Wednesday overnight 5-8 inches snow
Thursday day 3-5 inches snow

so 12-21 inches of ice and snow in the forecast


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2022)

Pretty nice out today, actually. Sunny and high 50's. Of course, rain Friday and freezing rain on Sunday, when I actually need to get shit done outside.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 1, 2022)

So supposedly Indiana is getting hit by snow? I'm worried it's going to be way worse than they are predicting, or we're going to get nothing. The fact that last Friday they said we were going to get a dusting and then we got around 2" of snow that stuck...isn't making me confident in the forecasters.

I'm going to bring my laptop home with me. The city didn't plow my street for 2 days last time there was bad snow and driving in a Corolla on mostly unplowed streets...was a little too white-knuckled for me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 1, 2022)

JayKay PE said:


> So supposedly Indiana is getting hit by snow? I'm worried it's going to be way worse than they are predicting, or we're going to get nothing. The fact that last Friday they said we were going to get a dusting and then we got around 2" of snow that stuck...isn't making me confident in the forecasters.


Yeah, I'm hoping the weather guessers are over-predicting this storm like they under-predicted the one last Friday. That was a mess, mostly because nobody knew it was coming.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 1, 2022)

Yeah, that unpredicted snow last week turned out to be about 4" here, out of nowhere. They were saying 19" here the next couple days but they've dropped it down to 11". Hoping the new forecast is more accurate. 11" is fine to deal with but 19" isn't as much. I got my plow stuck last time we had 17".


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 2, 2022)

Well, that groundhog saw his shadow today.

Thank god he's only right 40% of the time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 2, 2022)

That one celeb groundhog that died just before groundhog day...does that mean 6 more years of COVID?


----------



## steel (Feb 2, 2022)

This week is gonna be a mess here in western PA. Tonight is all rain, tomorrow is all ice, Friday is all snow. Perhaps only 2"-4" where I am, but still, the combination of all of this is gonna make things interesting.

On a semi-related note, ice and sleet and snow are heavy! And I'm actually afraid of what other bridges may fail here under the weight of a few inches of snow and a 20-ton bus.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2022)

We ended up with about 10 inches of snow and about a quarter inch of ice under it


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## djl PE (Feb 4, 2022)

We had severe weather yesterday. A tornado touched down west of where we live. But that's Alabama for you. The cold front has passed through and it's still only down to 37 at 8:30 currently.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 4, 2022)

This sucks. We had sleet all day yesterday…like, legit all day. It started in the morning when I got up ~7 and was still at it until at least 9pm when I walked up to one of the neighbor’s. The wife was on a 24hr shift at the fire department the day before and ended up staying for a 2nd so she wouldn’t be driving home in the middle of it and cause the weather was going to have them short of people.

Since she was going to be coming home this morning I tried to clear the end of the driveway/street so she could get in the driveway. There was an easy 2-3in of ice. I had to use the spade to break it up and then the snow shovel to move it. Now we’re getting snow and it’s coming down pretty hard and steady.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2022)

Shitty and raining. Mrs. Supe picked a bad weekend to clean the carpets given that we have three large dogs and a mud pit in the back yard.


----------



## DLD PE (Feb 7, 2022)

It will finally get into the 50s consistently in middle TN. Friday will get up to 62. I might take half a day off!


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 10, 2022)

70 degrees and sunny! This is highly, unusually warm for this time of year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## leggo PE (Mar 3, 2022)

51 degrees and light rain! It hasn’t rained here since, like, December.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## leggo PE (Mar 22, 2022)

80 DEGREES AND SUNNY!?!

This is really weird.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2022)

Woke up to rain


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 6, 2022)

67 and sunny right now!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> 67 and sunny right now!


Gonna be a high of 88F today. Too early for summer.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 6, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Gonna be a high of 88F today. Too early for summer.


It’s a high of 80 here tomorrow… does that mean 100 over by you??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2022)

I turned on my sprinklers this weekend.

This morning it was <32 degrees when I woke up.

WA, WHY U SO BIPOLAR


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 6, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> It’s a high of 80 here tomorrow… does that mean 100 over by you??


Soon! Hence my profile location... 

*sizzles*


----------



## Supe (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful out today, but the pollen seems to be in agreement. I've only been up for an hour and my eyes are on fire.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2022)

I literally drove through a mini blizzard for a couple miles of my commute in this morning.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Apr 8, 2022)

We got the strong South storms last night. Was mostly a lot of rain but there was about 30 minutes of lighting/thunder that was so severe that made our wall art audibly vibrate.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 9, 2022)

First day of spring a couple weekends ago. Easter this coming weekend. Today was the day to pick the boat up from the storage place. SURE….WHY NOT SNOW?!?!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Apr 11, 2022)

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> I turned on my sprinklers this weekend.
> 
> This morning it was <32 degrees when I woke up.
> 
> WA, WHY U SO BIPOLAR


It was snowing here (W-WA) yesterday... WTF?


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 11, 2022)

I played golf Saturday in a sweater and toboggan with handwarmers in my pockets. Yesterday I mowed the yard in shorts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 11, 2022)

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> It was snowing here (W-WA) yesterday... WTF?


It was snowing pretty hard this morning in my area, too. My coworkers who live slightly farther out reported up to 3 inches on the ground. It was mostly slush for me, but everyone's pretty weirded out.


----------



## Supe (Apr 11, 2022)

80 degrees here today, supposed to hit 83 tomorrow.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2022)

That front that came through earlier this week really dropped the temps. We had some nasty rain, followed by two beautiful days, but temps went from low 80's to low 60's, and we even had a frost warning last night. Doesn't look like it dipped that low, but definitely cold in the house this morning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2022)

another rainy day here


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 21, 2022)

My niece had a soccer match on Saturday. There was 6" of snow on the field, so the other team didn't bother showing up. They made a snowman instead of playing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2022)

mudpuppy said:


> My niece had a soccer match on Saturday. There was 6" of snow on the field, so the other team didn't bother showing up. They made a snowman instead of playing.


her team was hoping for the forfeit and the other team was hoping for weather cancelation/reschedule.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2022)

The pressure is horrible today. It is seriously messing with my sinuses and ears which messes with the equilibrium, which in turn makes me nauseous . Just pick a damn temp.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 22, 2022)

55 and sunny!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 22, 2022)

63F and partly cloudy. 2% chance of rain!


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2022)

Been nice here. Seems like the pollen is finally starting to calm down just a hair.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2022)

mid 70's yesterday, mid 50s today and frost warnings tonight.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 25, 2022)

75F with 32% humidity outside, but I'm stuck inside a dank construction trailer. The aromas are...alarming.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> 55 and sunny!


This!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2022)

64F and 47% humidity.


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2022)

We had a hellacious storm come out of nowhere last evening. Sky turned black quickly, followed by thunder, then a squall of rain and marble sized hail. I'm scared to go outside and examine my car's paint.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 7, 2022)

60 degrees and partly cloudy!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 7, 2022)

71 and sunny with a few clouds; supposed to get up to the mid 80's.

It keeps threatening to storm out here, but it never follows through. Kind of like the scammer that nearly got me on marketplace.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 7, 2022)

the predicted storms sort of went around us yesterday and it is supposed to rain again most of the day tomorrow...still to be determined, but the threat was enough to cancel a site walk.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2022)

Looked like storms yesterday but never happened, looks like storms again today but only showing 50% chance later in the day with possible hail.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2022)

the day of storms is looking to be only about a couple hours of rain...there is still hope for this evenings two baseball/softball games


----------



## djl PE (Jun 8, 2022)

Was super muggy here yesterday.. to step outside was to sweat. Then very thunderous storms last night and this morning woke me up several times. Severe flooding all over, some areas got 6" of rain overnight!


----------



## Supe (Jun 14, 2022)

The heat yesterday was brutal, AC could barely keep up in the house, and today is supposed to be worse. Thunder storming now, but still supposed to hit 102°F today


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Jun 17, 2022)

ya'll can come up here to the PNW if you want some cooler weather. this year has been cold!!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 21, 2022)

80 degrees and sunny as all get out!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## djl PE (Jun 21, 2022)

94 here. Doesn't feel quite as bad as it has the past few days. Only 46% humidity


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 28, 2022)

looks like it will be a soggy holiday weekend here.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice out today.


----------



## lasagna pe (Jun 28, 2022)

Just came back from lunch run. It's 99F at the moment!


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Jun 29, 2022)

lasagna pe said:


> Just came back from lunch run. It's 99F at the moment!


That's too hot!!


----------

